# The Skrull Secret Invasion



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 7, 2007)

With New Avengers: Illuminati #5 out, it begins. . .

Discuss and speculate all you want.


----------



## Id (Nov 7, 2007)

First, I have yet to check it out. 
But the idea of a group of conspiring superheros seems wicked.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 7, 2007)

If Skrulls can imitate the powers of Thor and Blackbolt... why haven't they taken over the universe already and why don't they just make a Skrull Galactus while they are at it?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 7, 2007)

Another Skrull Invasion doesn't seem like it'll be very interesting. I mean they are on their last leg, and of all of the planets to choose from they picked (according to Annihilation) the one with the most powerful beings. Why choose Earth... again?! Man, they really are some sore losers.


----------



## deathgod (Nov 7, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> With New Avengers: Illuminati #5 out, it begins. . .
> 
> Discuss and speculate all you want.



Link or it doesn't exist


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 7, 2007)

*points to sig*


----------



## Deviate (Nov 7, 2007)

*Looks at your Sig*

I'm sure it won't be that bad. Bendis wrote a solid series (Illuminati), so as long as he writes like that and not like how he writes his Avenger books, this event should be good. Besides, I'm sure we can all agree that this event will be a lot better than One More Day / Brand New Day. 



> Why choose Earth... again?! Man, they really are some sore losers.



Because their prophecies state that Earth is their planet. Since they lost their other planets, they would of course be after Earth as their last resort.

Black Bolt is a Skrull. Not sure when this Skrull took over, but Skrulls now have the Space Gem (remember, it was given to Black Bolt). The Space gives the user the ability to travel insane speeds, almost like a teleportation on a cosmic level. This would explain how the Skrulls captured the heroes and are sneaking around.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 8, 2007)

Plus it's doubtful they've duplicated 100% of the people they're imitating.

Do you honestly think Namor can take out the real Blackbolt?  Or that Tony could sucker-punch Thor?

Likely they're just enough power to be believable imitations.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 8, 2007)

> Likely they're just enough power to be believable imitations.



That is why I think the BB that fought the Hulk is a Skrull. Similar powers, but not the same bite.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Nov 8, 2007)

Deviate said:


> *Looks at your Sig*
> 
> I'm sure it won't be that bad. Bendis wrote a solid series (Illuminati), so as long as he writes like that and not like how he writes his Avenger books, this event should be good. Besides, I'm sure we can all agree that this event will be a lot better than One More Day / Brand New Day.
> 
> ...




Is it said/shown that they have the gem? He might have gotten it and hidden it before being replaced.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, that can be true as well. But Bendis said that if you look at the first issue of this series you would be able to see who the Skrull is, implying the switch was done then. The only thing that shows that BB is a Skrull in issue one is that Black Bolt wasn't shown being rescued. He just appeared on panel, where Doc. Strange is attacking Skrulls, clutching his throat because of the way the Skrulls had him strapped down. Now, if BB was a Skrull, why does he look like he just got rescued? Here is a picture of what I mean:



Anyway. I think Bendis' original plan to show that the Skrull member is shown in issue one was scraped, because I just don't see how anyone would think BB from that issue.

Going back to your question, since Bendis implied that this Skrull has replaced one of the members since the first issue, Reed handed the Space Gem to the Skrull BB.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 8, 2007)

I think that is grounds to say that he was switched, because we are shown all the others get free and BB just shows up like that. Even the throat clutch seems forced (perhaps the Skrull was trying to get used to his new powers).

However, I hate this. It means that ever single apperance of Black Bolt, and action done by Black Bolt has been done by a Skrull since the Kree-Skrull War!

I think it is more appropriate that the switch happened at the end of Silent War. That Maximus is still in control of the Inhumans, and is working with the Skrulls (he worked with the Kree before...) to invade Earth.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 8, 2007)

> Even the throat clutch seems forced (perhaps the Skrull was trying to get used to his new powers).



I was thinking that. Maybe the Skrull was holding onto his neck because he was getting used to the powers? I feel that BB getting rescued wasn't drawn in the issue because it would have been a waste of space. Unlike the other rescues, BB wouldn't be able to thank his saviors and/or do something badass to those running tests on him, all because him thanking or attacking would kill his friends.



> I think it is more appropriate that the switch happened at the end of Silent War. That Maximus is still in control of the Inhumans, and is working with the Skrulls (he worked with the Kree before...) to invade Earth.



I reaaaally like this idea!


----------



## Deviate (Dec 18, 2007)

Secret Invasion solicits


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 18, 2007)

Black Cat is a skrull no doubt. On explanation for the shoddy showing in Heroes for Hire


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2007)

When was Thor revealed to be a Skrull?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 18, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Black Cat is a skrull no doubt. On explanation for the shoddy showing in Heroes for Hire



I wish this to be true.

But I do not wish her to be dead.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 18, 2007)

Thor wasn't reveled to be a Skrull.

Who is going to be drawing this event? I remember hearing that the current NA artist will be doing it, but I pray to god I heard wrong. That guy can't handle a major event.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 18, 2007)

Thugnificent said:


> When was Thor revealed to be a Skrull?



Thor's not a Skrull, they just made a new Skrull that has his powers and a hammer. In an interview, he was said to have the powers of other "classic" Avengers as well. The Colossus skrull was an X-Men based skrull, he used Cyclops's optic blasts. the Blackbolt skrull was an Illuminati based skrull with all their powers.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 18, 2007)

I know of 3 skrulls for certain, She-Hulk's friend and the two in the the Initive (sp?) Annual 

Oh and Ethan Edwards but he's somewhere in India. Marvel has probably forgotten about him


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 18, 2007)

Thor won't be a Skrull, but he'll be the poster boy for people who have revived being accused of being a Skrull. I know what people are thinking, but how else will we get Thor vs. Sentry?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 18, 2007)

I doubt anyone with a titled series named after them is a skrull


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 18, 2007)

The Thanos that died was a skrull.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 18, 2007)

Then Death is in love with a Skrull now? Damn Thanos never gets the love...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 18, 2007)

Tifa said:


> The Thanos that died was a skrull.



Only explanation on how someone that can take hits blasts from Odin, Galactus and Tyrant can somehow be one-shotted by a de-powered Drax

OR MAYBE THE GALACTUS, ODIN AND TYRANT THANOS FOUGHT WERE SKRULLS!??!?!??!?!?!


OMG LASERS!!


----------



## The Rook (Dec 19, 2007)

Isn't there already an X-Men themed Skrull?


----------



## Deviate (Dec 20, 2007)

Wonder Man is a Skrull. Brian Reed said one of the characters he has been writing for in Mrs. Marvel for awhile is a Skrull, and its not Mrs. Marvel herself. Well, its either him or the other love interest of Mrs. Marvel, which would just be boring.

None of the X-Men are Skrulls, because last I heard they weren't too sure about adding them into this event.

None of the FF are Skrull. Their book seems to be going off into its own direction in March. 

Was it ever stated how many Skrulls are already posing as humans/super heroes?


----------



## Sylar (Dec 20, 2007)

So who's the Skrull in Camp Hammond?

I'm thinking War Machine...

We NEVER get a look at what he's thinking.


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Deviate (Dec 20, 2007)

Obviously not a Skrull. From what I understand, this is the first time Mrs. Marvel's book has ever reached issue 25, so their not going to make her a Skrull when her book is doing well.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 20, 2007)

Sylar said:


> So who's the Skrull in Camp Hammond? I'm thinking War Machine... We NEVER get a look at what he's thinking.


Plus, he's acting very out of character, though that doesn't necessarily mean anything for second-stringers like Rhodey.



			
				Deviate said:
			
		

> Wonder Man is a Skrull. Brian Reed said one of the characters he has been writing for in Mrs. Marvel for awhile is a Skrull, and its not Mrs. Marvel herself. Well, its either him or the other love interest of Mrs. Marvel, which would just be boring.


Rhodey and Simon, eh? I just want to know where the originals are. Hopefully on some prison planet somewhere. I don't want a DC-style bloodbath from Marvel. Realistic, yes, but a huge death toll among some great characters, no.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 20, 2007)

After House of M, Civil War, World War Hulk, I don't think I could stand another Marvel event. It would be really shitty if Iron Man was a skrull and the only reason He hasn't been discovered is because they haven't activated his 'programming' yet or something. If they use that type of invasion method, then Hell, anyone (Including people who logically could never be Skrulls Like Spidey, Wolverine, Doc Strange, Sentry, or the FF) would be skrulls even if we've seen their internal dialogue.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 20, 2007)

Well according to Marvel, AT LEAST one Avenger (New, Mighty, or Initiative) is already a Skrull and in Avengers: Initiative #8, one Skrull is going to arrive at Camp Hammond on the bus...


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 20, 2007)

The last person I want to be a Skrull is Iron Man. Even though his recent stories have been very uneven (sometimes painfully so for a long-time fan like myself), at least it has had a strong point of view. If IM is a skrull, then the whole Civil War is just bullshit. It would be a cop-out on the level of One More Day.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2007)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Rhodey and Simon, eh? I just want to know where the originals are. Hopefully on some prison planet somewhere. I don't want a DC-style bloodbath from Marvel. Realistic, yes, but a huge death toll among some great characters, no.



I guarantee you we'll find out the Skrull have kept the heroes alive in some prison/storage facility (probably for reasons they'll only vaguely explain).

There's no way they'll do wanton slaughter of the characters.

Actually, I'll got it one step further, a big "twist" will come about halfway through the Skrull event when Elektra breaks free to warn the heroes about the Skrull.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 20, 2007)

Spy_Smasher said:


> The last person I want to be a Skrull is Iron Man. Even though his recent stories have been very uneven (sometimes painfully so for a long-time fan like myself), at least it has had a strong point of view. If IM is a skrull, then the whole Civil War is just bullshit. It would be a cop-out on the level of One More Day.



No way is Iron Man the Skrull.

The whole Civil War thing was explained and while it wasn't exactly as planned, it did what IM wanted it to do.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2007)

Sylar said:


> No way is Iron Man the Skrull.
> 
> The whole Civil War thing was explained and while it wasn't exactly as planned, it did what IM wanted it to do.



Yeah, they've said multiple times that Iron Man is not a Skrull, and was under no (supernatural) influence during Civil War.

They might have him change his mind later (especially if the non-'What If?' events in the Civil War 'What If?' are canon), but they can't retcon it away as "surprise, Tony's a Skrull" without pissing a lot of fans off.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Yeah, they've said multiple times that Iron Man is not a Skrull, and was under no (supernatural) influence during Civil War.
> 
> They might have him change his mind later (especially if the non-'What If?' events in the Civil War 'What If?' are canon), *but they can't retcon* it away as "surprise, Tony's a Skrull" *without pissing a lot of fans off*.


Kinda reminds me of "Surprise, Peter Parker's a clone"


----------



## Sylar (Dec 20, 2007)

SO many people got pissed off by the 616 Clone Saga it isn't even funny.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Kinda reminds me of "Surprise, Peter Parker's a clone"



This would be worse though, as they didn't spend month(s) telling fans "no, really, Peter isn't a clone," before revealing that Peter's a clone (or at least at the time thought he was a clone).

Hmm...  Now if you really want the muck to hit the fan, bring back Ben Riley as a Skrull 

Or as a he's-gotta-be-a-Skrull-right?

(MJ is a cloned Skrull infected by Venom's 9th "child")


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sylar said:


> SO many people got pissed off by the 616 Clone Saga it isn't even funny.


I never really read Spider-Man, but I remember when that happened one of my boy's said... and I quote 
"Aw man, Spider-Man ain't even Spiderman"
me:...?
"It's another dude, he's red, he's the REAL Spider-Man"
me: But Spider-Man IS red...?
"No. Se this dude Ben Riley *blah blah blah comic facts blah*
me: Well, that's kinda dumb. 


EvilMoogle said:


> This would be worse though, as they didn't spend month(s) telling fans "no, really, Peter isn't a clone," before revealing that Peter's a clone (or at least at the time thought he was a clone).
> 
> Hmm... Now if you really want the muck to hit the fan, bring back Ben Riley as a Skrull
> 
> ...


----------



## Thorn (Dec 20, 2007)

Aunt May should be a skrull.  That'd be priceless.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2007)

Thorn said:


> Aunt May should be a skrull.  That'd be priceless.



Heh, that would be a hilarious end to the OMD/BND fiasco!

*goes off to write Q an email*


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 20, 2007)

Thorn said:


> Aunt May should be a skrull.  That'd be priceless.



Beat me to it! +Reps!!!!!


----------



## Sylar (Dec 20, 2007)

I think its interesting that no X-Men are going to be Skrulls...

Obviously due to Messiah Complex and the fallout of it, they have their own problems and trying to cross that over with Secret Invasion would be hard. 

So will there be an actual reason that no X-Men are Skrulls or will it just be ignored?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2007)

Sylar said:


> So will there be an actual reason that no X-Men are Skrulls or will it just be ignored?



Wanda turned all the Skrulls-posing-as-mutants into depowered humans.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 24, 2007)

Surprise, Ms. Marvel's a Skrull!


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 24, 2007)

I think that is just a cover but oh well...

Why is she sweating like a pig?


----------



## Deviate (Dec 24, 2007)

Mrs. Marvel is not a Skrull, but someone who has been appearing in her book for the last three years is.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 24, 2007)

What are the odds that the Skrulls in some way shape or form set up the events of CW? Just as a way to devide the heavy hitters of Marvel? 

Cap is dead

Tony has lost the respect of the greater marvel comunity

Hulk is doped up to his eyes miles under nevada

Sentry is Sentry 

Thor is pissed at the goverment

And the avengers perhaps the only ones capable of uniting the heros of earth are fractured and fighting eachother


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 25, 2007)

The real event that I'm waiting for is either the Infinity Gems popping back up or the Void coming back with the power of the Collective

Honestly though the Illuminati was just setting up future events


----------



## Sylar (Dec 25, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> What are the odds that the Skrulls in some way shape or form set up the events of CW? Just as a way to devide the heavy hitters of Marvel?
> 
> Cap is dead
> 
> ...



The Civil War was started in order to prevent a US/Atlantia war.  It PREVENTED a war. The Skrulls would've wanted the war to happen.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 25, 2007)

Sylar said:


> The Civil War was started in order to prevent a US/Atlantia war.  It PREVENTED a war. The Skrulls would've wanted the war to happen.



I might just be forgetting something, but what did Civil War have to do with Atlantis?


----------



## mow (Dec 25, 2007)

Nick Fury better be playing a huge role in this or else 



Thorn said:


> Aunt May should be a skrull.  That'd be priceless.



fuckign win XD


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 25, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He plays the BIGGEST part


----------



## mow (Dec 25, 2007)

oh my god i fucking love you XD


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 25, 2007)

Story of the year!


----------



## Sylar (Dec 25, 2007)

Tifa said:


> I might just be forgetting something, but what did Civil War have to do with Atlantis?



Tony Stark started the Civil War in order to unify the nation in case the Atlantians decided to attack.  The Atlantians stole a nuclear submarine from the US and had sleeper cells already established in the US and Stark sent Norman Osborne after them and had him shoot the Atlantian ambassador.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 25, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Tony Stark started the Civil War in order to unify the nation in case the Atlantians decided to attack.  The Atlantians stole a nuclear submarine from the US and had sleeper cells already established in the US and Stark sent Norman Osborne after them and had him shoot the Atlantian ambassador.



He had Osborne shoot the ambassador in order to cause a war. If there was a common enemy, then all the heroes would work together. It was his plan to unify the superhero community by staging the war.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 27, 2007)

Having read part 4 of OMD, I hope to god that Marvel is not using the Skrull Invasion to start some kind of Crisis on Marvel Continuity. I hope and pray that Bendis doesn't get pushed into retoconning crap load of history like JMS was pushed into


*Spoiler*: __ 



deleting 20 years worth of Spider-Man history.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 27, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Mrs. Marvel is not a Skrull, but someone who has been appearing in her book for the last three years is.



So Wonder Man is a Skrull...Whoopty damn doo


----------



## Sylar (Dec 27, 2007)

They'd better not killl Simon...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 27, 2007)

> Magneto (is a Skrull)- because the Xorn explanation sucked monkey cock


Found this on another forum.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 28, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Found this on another forum.



It's the fucking truth. Xorn is like the worst explination for anything ever. It's the reason I stopped reading X-Men until recently.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 28, 2007)

What really got me is, there were three... count 'em THREE books after Magneto got his head chopped off, Xorn is retconned. No wonder why Grant Morrison is still pissed. 

I also stopped reading the regular X-Men title after that, with the exeption of the Hecatomb/ Cable story and Messiah Complex.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 28, 2007)

Sylar said:


> They'd better not killl Simon...


I agree. I know he seems like a throwaway character to a lot of people but longtime avengers fans know that he is a key Avengers character. The Grim Reaper storyline. The Scarlet Witch / Vision thing. The Korvac saga. The West Coast team. He's been an Avenger for like 40 years at this point.

Simon is a classic.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 28, 2007)

So does anyone think The Hood is going to play into Secret Invasion at all?


----------



## Havoc (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't really see why he would, but then again they've been making him into an important part of NA recently, so you never know.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 28, 2007)

Isn't he supposed to get killed in the Annual?


----------



## Sylar (Dec 28, 2007)

You mean the annual that hasn't come out yet?


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 28, 2007)

The one that doesn't involve super adaptoid boobs.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 29, 2007)

Joe Q mentioned this for some reason during his interview about OMD yesterday.



> A perfect example of this is our Marvel Creative Summit that just ended a few days ago. We came up with some amazing stuff and once we've compiled all of our notes we'll pass them along to Kevin Feige and the crew so that they have an idea of what's coming down the road and how we deal with Daredevil having been a Skrull for the last 20 years. Whoops, I don't think I was supposed to say that.



The interviewer goes on to say "People, remain calm. He's only joking. I think. Actually, I'm not quite sure. "Secret Invasion's" going to drive the kids nuts, ain't it?'

Then Bastard King says 'Are you kidding, it's driving me nuts already, I can only imagine how the fans are going to feel.'

If this is true, then Marvel is looking for some kind of crisis.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 29, 2007)

After OMD, I've no reason to trust Quesada.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 29, 2007)

If they handle Secret Invasion like they handled OMD (Why Seriously WTF?!) and Ultimate Power (THEY F#CKING JUST LEFT HIM THERE!!! HES RESPONSIBLE FOR YOU PLANET BEING SAVED AT LEAST 3 TIMES AND YOU LEAVE HIM?!?!) Marvel may as well just stop having events...

THANK GOD for Messiah Complex. At least someone at the House of Ideas knows how to tell a good story.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2008)

I just read the Sevret Invasion interview. I can't believe that the lead artist will be, Leinil Yu, the same guy that made New Avengers look like freaking crap.


----------



## mow (Jan 21, 2008)

what is with them and giving shitty artists important events? I still wail at night thinking how crap filled WWH was with that wretched art


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2008)

I know... at least NA is getting a new artist, but before then Michael Gaydos is doing the "transitional issue". He has a "painting on canvas" style similar to that in Batman: Birth of the Demon.

Then the series goes to David Mack, he did the earlier issues of Daredevil after Joe Q: Sorcerer Supreme.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

Aunt may should have been a skrull, and Daredevil is totally a skrull.
In my opinion,  Molly Haiyes is a skrull
She won't fight ninjas


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 21, 2008)

Aunt May is a Skrull!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Green chicks are hawt...

*Spoiler*: __ 






... when they're not all dead and Skrully. ​


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 2, 2008)

wtf

no nipples...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 2, 2008)

IS the body still warm? Giggity giggity goo!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> IS the body still warm? Giggity giggity goo!


Allllllllll Riiiiight.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 2, 2008)

Her boobs were not that big in New Avengers. 

A post mortam boob job. For shame Marvel for shame.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Her boobs were not that big in New Avengers.
> 
> A post mortam boob job. For shame Marvel for shame.


Skrulls can shape-shift.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 2, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Skrulls can shape-shift.



After they die?!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Sylar said:


> After they die?!


Of course, but only in the boob area.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2008)

Xavin shapefists after his neck gets snaped 

Granted he was in smexy black men form, but I assure you, his smexy Hale Berry with long hair power still works.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Xavin, eh? Haven't read any Runaways. Is he(she?) teh awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, he's a socially acepted way for there to be a teen gay couple in marvel. He's also a Superskrull in training, so he can use the fantastic four's powers, one at a time, two tops.
S/He is kinda badass, but sometimes makes really half assed mistakes
S/He's also the only LA black heroe.
Best line so far

We must save starbucks! Your Mochliatto might just be your galaxies finest achievement!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2008)

So, it's a dude and a chick at the same time and it's dating itself?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2008)

No. S/He is dating Karolina.
Karolina though she was a normal teenager , saughter of famous actors, when she learns her parents are evil alien judas.
A long after she learns she is an alien with photpkinetic powers, she learns that as a peace offering to a skrull empire, they bethroed her to Xavin, whom she later falls in love with.
It's funny, as she first refuses him because she thinks her being gay would make it all a lie, when xavin just goes.
Oh. That's what this fuss is all about? And shifts back to a girl
Though he often turns into a guy to intimidate his oponents a little more


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh... Now I get ya. Thanks.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2008)

Pre Joss Whedon Runaways is an extremly good, I mean, one of my favourites.
It's like New X-men, if not better.
Joss takes three to four months to write eighteen pages, adds five million characters out of nowhere, and wanks anti penis powers all over the place
As if the fact Runaways only having one and two halves men in the team, and the one who is a full men not having any powers, joss whedon still mannages a way to dowgrade'em


----------



## vicious1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Pre Joss Whedon Runaways is an extremly good, I mean, one of my favourites.
> It's like New X-men, if not better.
> Joss takes three to four months to write eighteen pages, adds five million characters out of nowhere, and wanks anti penis powers all over the place
> As if the fact Runaways only having one and two halves men in the team, and the one who is a full men not having any powers, joss whedon still mannages a way to dowgrade'em



I hear you. It's a good thing that he has a short run on the book. 

Back on Topic. Yu's art doesnt look terrible here. As long as he doesn't ink his own work this time i think it is going to be fine.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2008)

Xavin is in topic

I mean, if someone knows if there any skrulls out there, the prince/ss of skrulls should have a clue.
He should have been at least warned.
If not, well, is he gonna be in trouble after the invasion ends


----------



## icemaster143 (Feb 2, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Green chicks are hawt...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Hank looks like has some "ideas" on how to check the body.


----------



## vicious1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Now that I'm thinking about it. The FF Superskrulls seem kinda lame compared to the ones seen in Illuminati. If they had been preparing for the invasion of earth pre annihilation they should have had a nice assortment of superpowered skrulls to defend their empire.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2008)

icemaster143 said:


> Hank looks like has some "ideas" on how to check the body.


He was thinking of ways to ressurect her... That way he could beat her.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2008)

Daredevil is such a skrull, he could have easly picked up lyers with human organs
That and Xavier, and or the three girls
psichics that pass that?
Oh, I wanna say Emma is a total skrull 
Though I know she's not, because they've been assessing her human feelings torwards the de hundreds of dead children that got killed because of her being an incompetent she-bitch.

But, if it's quesada doing it, then she is going to be a dead skrull so scott can go back to jean


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 2, 2008)

I wonder if Ethan Edwards will return


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 6, 2008)

who the devil is that?


----------



## Deviate (Feb 6, 2008)

Wikipedia is your friend


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 6, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Wikipedia is your friend


Ah, you mean:

*Virtue!*

He so should be in more comics.

Come on, Virtue vs. Sentry anyone?  Anyone?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 6, 2008)

The Liberteens sounds awesome 

Though I'm quite ashamed they get to be the Pensilvannia team


----------



## Thorn (Feb 6, 2008)

Ms. Marvel in her own book is a skrull?  Bullshit.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 6, 2008)

Thorn said:


> Ms. Marvel in her own book is a skrull?  Bullshit.



Nah, Wonder Man's a skrull.

Ms. Marvel's a Kree.

(You heard it here first folks...)


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 6, 2008)

We need a skrulls did it smilie, and I demandit to be either :sdi or :tfn , since I called it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 6, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ah, you mean:
> 
> *Virtue!*
> 
> ...



Tillerman > Virtue


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2008)

So Capitan Marvel (or Nova) is a confirmed skrull


----------



## vicious1 (Feb 15, 2008)

How was Nova confirmed as a skrull?


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 15, 2008)

Maybe, it would explain what hes doing on Death after his death.
But it looks if so hes currently insane, or the Skrulls messing with his head. He has 2 more books, so i doubt he'd be revealed to be a Skrull so soon.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 15, 2008)

No way in hell is Nova a Skrull.

I can't even understand how you'd think that....


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 15, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> So Capitan Marvel (or Nova) is a confirmed skrull



Nova is on the other side of the universe  how is he a skrull?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2008)

It was capitan marvel then, and I mixed up those two.

Capitan Marvel is/was a confirmed Skrull

Please let Harry Osbourne be a skrull


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 15, 2008)

He technically isn't confirmed as a Skrull yet.  Just that he's not who he thinks he is (assuming for the moment that the Skrull can be trusted at all...).

However assuming he is a Skrull it does answer an important question.  People who are Skrulls may not even realize it.  If their minds are tampered with right this helps explain why it is that Xavier couldn't detect that BB was a Skrull.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2008)

that skrull from intitiative knows, and so does that guy from the Liberteens


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 15, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> that skrull from intitiative knows, and so does that guy from the Liberteens




Yeah, but it could be that they have a "fake mind" and Captain Marvel was just one of the trial versions  ("Oops, Kra'via forgot he really was a Skrull and thinks he is the actual Captian Marvel!  We better run for our lives before he kills us all!").


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2008)

I honestly think a lot of the skrulls aren't gonna be choices that make sense, but that's Marvel for you.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 15, 2008)

Perhaps those that are in places of power such as BB or those overly Public figures like Cap Marvel are sleeper agents with their minds augmented and the flunkies that are b list are those that have their memories intact.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Feb 15, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Perhaps those that are in places of power such as BB or those overly Public figures like Cap Marvel are sleeper agents with their minds augmented and the flunkies that are b list are those that have their memories intact.



That would be the smart way to go. Have the guys that no one cares about be in the background doing the real stuff. 

On a different note, I'm glad to hear that most of the big on-going series (FF, Spiderman, and X books) will not have crossovers in their actual books but those   stories will be relegated to separate Invasion related books and won't interfere with the ongoing storyline. It just helps the reader that doesn't care about the big event from having to sit through an interruption in their favorite series.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## The Sentry (Feb 16, 2008)

I really hope Moral Man makes an appearance i hope he helps fend off the skrulls.
What about Cadre K, Xaviers skrull students, i wonder if they will be involved. 
Secret Invasion has so much potential.


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 16, 2008)

I hate the Skrulls XD


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2008)

you sktullcist





> IGN Comics: I'd say you definitely could have a "buy me" moment with this cover – it begs for questions to be asked. We have an old school White Queen, the Vision, a retro Spidey, the non-evolved version of Beast and, last but not least, Luke Cage sporting the tiara…
> 
> Bendis: Well, I'm no detective… but it seems to me there are characters here that once looked just like this, but have since evolved past. How it could be that they are here, like this, is very curious…
> 
> Is it a time machine thing? Or… Hmmm....


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 16, 2008)

^^Theyre obviously Skrulls that were put in suspended animation


----------



## Sylar (Feb 16, 2008)

Wouldn't Vision being a Skrull be kind of dumb?

I mean he's a robot...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 16, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Wouldn't Vision being a Skrull be kind of dumb?
> 
> I mean he's a robot...



A skrull could visually look like Vision as easily as anyone else I suppose.

But I doubt he'd stand up to the same level of scrutiny that replacing a biological agent would.

ObLoony:  It's a Skrull Robot replacing Vision!


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh Lord... Good Emma being a skrull all this time (and handfully making young mutants die) just so Scott turns single for when Jean cames back is so..........


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 17, 2008)

And see the thing is...Bendis doesn't know shit about past issues.

So anything skrully that we liked, will be completely ignored in this event. All the Skrulls will be new, all the plot-points will be basically new, unless it was something he already established.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 17, 2008)

None of them are going to make sense 

The whole idea of it is as retarded as WWH


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 17, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> None of them are going to make sense
> 
> *The whole idea of it is as retarded as WWH*


Yeah. They should've just blown him up with Planet Sakaar(?).


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 17, 2008)

I mean not that extreme...but it was called WWH (WORLD WAR FUCKING HULK)...not...Hulk vs. Illuminati in New York.

I mean don't give me a pitch like that, if the whole fucking thing only effects one city. Not only that, but if you hadn't read Planet Hulk, you have no idea what the fuck is going on. I mean sure you know the Hulk has been gone, but who are these side characters? And why the hell are they beating up ma super heroes?

It was lame, and not in any way epic. If you are going to have a story like that, you have to just keep building the suspense, and expanding the playing field. Sure you have Hulk attack New York in issue 1, but by Issue 5 he better be launching the Earth into the sun or something.

I mean take an Event like the Sinestro Corps.

Ok yeah, we start with a ring, that comes out of nowhere...and then we end up on Qward where we find like a billion nazi Lanterns gathered...then a few small battles, then the epic battle of Mogo (which really would have been a great climax to the series, but Johns is just badass enough to take it a step further), and finally the HUGE EPIC BATTLE ON EARTH, where all the players come together in a huge brawl that just fucking tears up everything in it's wake.

In WWH we get...Sentry(aka: Mehman) vs. Hulk...whoop fucking doo.

Bendis can write...I mean Secret War was good (House of M sucked though). I mean we know that he can be good...Secret Invasion better start with the Intiative...and end with the fucking Annihilation Wave coming out of Thors ass.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 17, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I mean not that extreme...but it was called WWH (WORLD WAR FUCKING HULK)...not...Hulk vs. Illuminati in New York.
> 
> I mean don't give me a pitch like that, if the whole fucking thing only effects one city. Not only that, but if you hadn't read Planet Hulk, you have no idea what the fuck is going on. I mean sure you know the Hulk has been gone, but who are these side characters? And why the hell are they beating up ma super heroes?
> 
> It was lame, and not in any way epic. If you are going to have a story like that, you have to just keep building the suspense, and expanding the playing field. Sure you have Hulk attack New York in issue 1, but by Issue 5 he better be launching the Earth into the sun or something.


I agree man. He should've atleast destroyed some famous moments or something to give it a world wide disaster feel. And just how many of those 'meik-creatures' did he fit on the ship?! It's like a freaking clown car.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 22, 2008)

Tony killed a couple skrulls, yet no one has gone missing.  If skrulls impersonate people with superpowers, wouldn't someone with superpowers have disappeared after the two unidentified skrulls were killed in Illuminati?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 22, 2008)

The Rook said:


> Tony killed a couple skrulls, yet no one has gone missing.  If skrulls impersonate people with superpowers, wouldn't someone with superpowers have disappeared after the two unidentified skrulls were killed in Illuminati?



The ones that were killed in Illuminati (it was at least 3 possibly more) were probably just Skrulls hiding out as civilians.

Wouldn't be too difficult for them to trade places with a couple of average joes if they can get f#cking Blackbolt and no one notices.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2008)

though one of them looked an awfull lot like collosus..
And wasn't Xavier with them? Why didn't warned the X-Men about the skrulls? He dosen't treat them the same way Tony and Reed treat their teams...

Though I agree, Tony isn't a skrull, wich makes me think that the skrulls intent to replace tony, beast, emma, hawkeye, vision luke and peter, but their files on them are from before their changes.

There will be a neat one on one battle


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2008)

I hope this is the crossover in which Nick Fury gets to save the world


seriously that would probably make up for the rest of the faggotry that is going to take place


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 24, 2008)

It's my time to say how stupid it is

Why are some of the skrulls so damn weak (Elektra Skrull) while some of them are packing the powers of guys like BB, Colossus and Thor? Really, what is a Elektra skrull going to do in a heavy fire-fight? 

Stupid


----------



## zizou (Feb 24, 2008)

tho elektra was in charge of The Hand which means they ruled the criminal underworld of japan.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It's my time to say how stupid it is
> 
> Why are some of the skrulls so damn weak (Elektra Skrull) while some of them are packing the powers of guys like BB, Colossus and Thor? Really, what is a Elektra skrull going to do in a heavy fire-fight?
> 
> Stupid



The thing is the pretense isn't that the Skrull are planning on crushing our armies and our heroes in a pure bloodbath.

The idea is the Skrull will take over without anyone ever realizing they took over.  Electra-Skrull was running the Hand for an unknown period of time (and basically controlled the underworld in Japan).  That's some political power there, it wasn't intended to target heroes but the general population.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 24, 2008)

Somebody help me think through that retro cover.

Option 1: It's the actual heroes from when they were captured by the Skrulls and we have been watching the Skrulls this entire time. Whether you like it of not, it at least makes sense.

Option 2: It's Skrulls ... doing what? What could they possibly gain by appearing as older versions of heroes? Not replace the modern versions. Both the other heroes and the public know what they are supposed to look like. The only reason I could think of is that the Skrulls want to discredit those particular heroes. To pretend they had been captured when in fact they had not been.

Option 3: It's the past versions of those heroes. While I can't imagine what they might help by being in the present, maybe their mission exists in the past. Maybe they don't time travel forward, maybe their mission time travels backwards. "Get to the Skrulls before they get to us" kind of thing. The fact that Marvel brought up this possibility makes me think it's not time travelers, though.

Anyway, both options two and three point to those characters being chosen specifically for some purpose. Seemingly they have nothing in common, though.

Alright, so what options am I missing?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 24, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Somebody help me think through that retro cover.
> 
> Option 1: It's the actual heroes from when they were captured by the Skrulls and we have been watching the Skrulls this entire time. Whether you like it of not, it at least makes sense.
> 
> ...



Option 4: Its just a really sweet looking thing that symbolizes something.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Option 4: *Option 5:* Its just a really sweet looking thing that symbolizes something *nothing.*


I'm going with option 5. 

Seriously, no puns, no lulz. I just think it's a really sweet cover that will increase speculation about Secret Invasion, but overall will bear no real meaning. That issue was all about beating up on some Kree kid.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 24, 2008)

^What does it say about Tony Stark that he was the only one banging a psycho?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 24, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm going with option 5.
> 
> Seriously, no puns, no lulz. I just think it's a really sweet cover that will increase speculation about Secret Invasion, but overall will bear no real meaning. That issue was all about beating up on some Kree kid.



To be fair they did spend some time talking about their wives and girlfriends (and Tony braggin about sleeping with Madame Masque, God knows why...)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 24, 2008)

They spent more times talking about Dr Strange checking hockey scores on the internet than they did the women on the cover.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 24, 2008)

You know a cover based on that wouldn't have sold as well.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 24, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> ^What does it say about Tony Stark that he was the only one banging a psycho?


It says that he likes easy women. Speaking from personal experience, most psycho chicks sre hot and easy.


The Rook said:


> You know a cover based on that wouldn't have sold as well.


The original plot for that issue was supposed to the wives/women of the Illuminattimen. I remember seeing it on marvel.com a while back. I guess that they just liked the art so much that they kept it.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 24, 2008)

cobalt man is a confirmed skrull


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 24, 2008)

Who? **


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 24, 2008)

Cobalt Man. Capitan Marvel captures him or smthng. I think he was in the villan team back at stanford, wich makes me think that marvel has quick easy way out of all the crap that's pilling up lately :


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ohhh... Wasn't he the guy that got jumped while taking out the trash?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 24, 2008)

maybe.....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 24, 2008)

I just read it again. I was some super villian girl that took out the trash, he just got beat up.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 25, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> The thing is the pretense isn't that the Skrull are planning on crushing our armies and our heroes in a pure bloodbath.
> 
> The idea is the Skrull will take over without anyone ever realizing they took over.  Electra-Skrull was running the Hand for an unknown period of time (and basically controlled the underworld in Japan).  That's some political power there, it wasn't intended to target heroes but the general population.



Then why did they even have those three suped uped skrulls?


----------



## Deviate (Feb 25, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> They spent more times talking about Dr Strange checking hockey scores on the internet than they did the women on the cover.



That was only half a page. While the conversation about women was much longer. I too remember the original solicts for this issue. I would have wished they just made a both an issue about Marvel Boy and about the women in their lives. Stark showing off banging a psycho was fucking great.



Banhammer said:


> cobalt man is a confirmed skrull



The one that died in CW was the original, while the one that showed up in Captain Marvel's newest mini is a Skrull. Not a big deal


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 25, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Then why did they even have those three suped uped skrulls?



Because it works both ways.  Having Skrull in places of political power are important.  Having Skrull replace heroes are important as well (especially on the teams).

The former are claim nations.  The latter are to keep the heroes too disorganized and off balance to do anything about it.

And having a few "enforcer" Skrulls to silence anyone that finds out about them...


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 25, 2008)

I vote Hawkeye and Colossus to be a skrull


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 25, 2008)

colossus better not be a skrull 

Im all for sentry skrull thou


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 25, 2008)

The sentry being a Skrull would make me lol hard. I mean, he just walked up and said, "Hey I was a super hero that helped in evey major event" and everyone just believed him. 

His wife and "The Void" are probably war sckulls.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 25, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> The sentry being a Skrull would make me lol hard. I mean, he just walked up and said, "Hey I was a super hero that helped in evey major event" and everyone just believed him.
> 
> His wife and "The Void" are probably war sckulls.



It would be funny if the genis ffight was the only cannon for him and wwh got retconned

It would give him a actual chance to be a good hero rather then a douche


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 25, 2008)

Man I love parodies.


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 25, 2008)

Sentry on earth is definately a Skrull, the real Sentry is probably somewhere stalemating Galactus


----------



## Sylar (Feb 25, 2008)

Nope the Big G is about to get pwned by Nova.


----------



## Bnvmd (Feb 26, 2008)

A hungry big G


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2008)

here we go

half the book list


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 5, 2008)

<----- is glad Captain America, Immortal Iron Fist and X-Force aren't on the list


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2008)

Taleran said:


> here we go
> 
> half the book list



Oh that's going to suck. It would have been better if it was done in the style of Messiah Complex and Sinestro Corps


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree. It's just too big for me to care about. Also, Captain Britian sucks ass.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 6, 2008)

At least there isn;t any Secret Invasion:Front Line


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 6, 2008)

Remember the initial amount of tie-ins for Civil War?

I wonder how many tie-in issues will be added during Secret Invasion. . .


----------



## Id (Mar 6, 2008)

I look forward to this, crap.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 6, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Remember the initial amount of tie-ins for Civil War?
> 
> I wonder how many tie-in issues will be added during Secret Invasion. . .



Secret Invasion - The Road of Secret Invasion 2:Electric Kree Boogaloo


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Deviate said:


> At least there isn;t any Secret Invasion:Front Line


Yeah there is. Ben Urich's a Skrull.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 6, 2008)

Nah, that bitch reporter is a Skrull. No one talks smack about Steve not myspacing w/o being a Skrull.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Sally 'something or other'

There was a 10 reasons to hate Sally strip in one of the WWH books.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 6, 2008)

She was the reason for Secret Annihlation or something, it was because she picked a fight with G


----------



## the_ilest (Mar 6, 2008)

crap another year long event crap. Man im really starting to hate comics, man this is the same reason i started buying comics from dark horse and vertigo to avoid year long crap.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

the_ilest said:


> crap another year long event crap. Man im really starting to hate comics, man this is the same reason i started buying comics from dark horse and vertigo to avoid year long crap.


I'd feel the same way if I read any of those books on the list.


----------



## the_ilest (Mar 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'd feel the same way if I read any of those books on the list.



same here. When ever a year long event starts i hope something good will come of it and nope they usually kill off my fav. super heroes, the last casulty was cap., before that jade, jokers daughter. i just cant indure the loss of my fav heroes anymore. i just hope they kill of iron man


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, Ironman's gonna get mistaken for a skrull and die in a huge fight scene...

*Spoiler*: _Or this will happen..._ 




​ 
​


----------



## the_ilest (Mar 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, Ironman's gonna get mistaken for a skrull and die in a huge fight scene...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Or this will happen..._
> 
> ...



i think that is one of the funniest one so far, but its not funny as a condom arrow


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 7, 2008)

Condom arrow?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 7, 2008)

Read and find out!


----------



## the_ilest (Mar 7, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Condom arrow?



its a joke about green arrow and speedy, possibly, having a condom arrow for protection. or something like that. Its on a website just ask lil mo for the link their hella funny series.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Yeah, it's when Batman got relationship advice....






LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: _ Goddamm Bat lulz_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 8, 2008)

That's the Ral'Aghul's (sp?) daughter right?

I love the 40 Year Old Virgin joke as well


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Yeah, that's her.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 8, 2008)

I wonder what Kl'rt's will think if he ever gets wind of this. I guess it'll only confirm that being a Skrull Warlord requires a low IQ.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't understand if they have the ability to combine powers, why not make everybody a Xavier/Strange/Blackbolt Super Skrull. Having BB's physical abilities and voice, Strange's magic and Xavier's telepathy, maybe throw in a Wolverine healing factor and a group of them could take on anybody. Sentry could beat them physically, but could he stop 5 Xaviers from melting his brain while using BB's voice on his body.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 8, 2008)

In order to assimilate a power, a Warskrull must first absorb the seed of the desired power user...

Would you really wanna transform into a woman, and get it on with Xavier/Strange/AND BB?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 8, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I wonder what Kl'rt's will think if he ever gets wind of this. I guess it'll only confirm that being a Skrull Warlord requires a low IQ.



I hope he comes and destroys every Skrull on Earth (barring Tillerman) for being complete and utter morons



NeoDMC said:


> In order to assimilate a power, a Warskrull must first absorb the seed of the desired power user...
> 
> Would you really wanna transform into a woman, and get it on with Xavier/Strange/AND BB?



I don't know many comic book females that haven't had many partners


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 9, 2008)

He tried to warn them...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 9, 2008)

Ah, CassToons. . . the most powerful weapon of the Cass-Cult.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, CassToons are gold. I especially liked the ones where Sinestro was her Evil teacher.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, CassToons are gold. I especially liked the ones where Sinestro was her Evil teacher.



Episodes involving LoveCass 01 or the Cass-Daughters are hilarious.

Hal and Emo Nightwing are just epic.

If there was ANYTHING good that came out of Robin OYL, it's CassToons.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 9, 2008)

Linkage to these Casstoons?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 10, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Linkage to these Casstoons?


Cass-Cult on deviantART

lol @ Robin seeing her naked.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 10, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I hope he comes and destroys every Skrull on Earth (barring Tillerman) for being complete and utter morons.



They just want to go out with a secret bang. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Kl'rt ends up becoming the ruler of the remnants afterwards. Well, if he gets tired of wandering around with his android consort that is.


----------



## mow (Mar 13, 2008)

Scarlet witch oughta be a skrull (who didnt know he was a skrull). It would explain everything ever since Dissassembled.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

170 said:


> Scarlet witch oughta be a skrull (who didnt know* he* was a skrull). It would explain everything ever since Dissassembled.


There are Skrull women ya know...


----------



## mow (Mar 13, 2008)

i try to evade the image of green boobies :<


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, green boobies and wrinkly chins aren't very sexy.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 13, 2008)

170 said:


> i try to evade the image of green boobies :<






Oh well, no show for you then


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 13, 2008)

Skrull women can shapeshift y'know 

You just missed out bigtime!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2008)

should I bother trying to read the infiltration stuff or should I wait till April when the shit goes down for real?

also can someone list all the issues that tie itnto infiltration?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2008)

shall we begin then?




Jist

Halfway through reading it they cockblocked me and I had to register to finish it.

There's not much to it, really. It starts immediately after Cap's death. Some low level SHIELD lackie is complaining in a SHIELD bar or something that Fury's to blame for the death of Captain America and the passing of the Registration act in general, for abandoning them. Dugan overhears him and storms off back to his place. Suddenly, Contessa Valentina Allegra de Fontaine, from the old Nick Fury series, shows up at his house and asks if Cap is really dead and if he knows where Fury is. He says he doesn't,
*Spoiler*: __ 



 de Fontaine SNIKTs him, them transforms into him. Dugan has been a Skrull since shortly after Captain America 25.



The Skrull-de Fontaine/Dugan says to the real Dugan "Don't worry. He loves you." Does it mean Fury? Has he been captured by the Skrulls?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 25, 2008)

I read this earlier today. If the Skrulls hadn't tried invading Earth like ten times already, I'd be somewhat interested. 

And if chicken-scratch aka Leinil Francis Yu hadn't been the lead artist, I'd be even more "somewhat interested".


----------



## Deviate (Mar 26, 2008)

I must say though, Yu's art is a looooooooooooooooot cleaner here than his work on NA.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Deviate said:


> I must say though, Yu's art is a looooooooooooooooot cleaner here than his work on NA.


And that's why I hate him even more. Why couldn't he put the same ammount of effort into NA?


----------



## Arishem (Mar 26, 2008)

TBH, reading NA makes me sleepy.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 26, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> And that's why I hate him even more. Why couldn't he put the same ammount of effort into NA?



It's not always the penciler to blame. Though it doesn't happen often, the inker and sometimes even colourer can be to blame. Anyone that has read War Within: The Dark Ages will know what I'm talking about


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2008)

Taleran said:


> shall we begin then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





What's the name of this comic exactly?



Oh and shame on people trying to wish ill will torwards Xavin the Super S/He Skrull


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It's not always the penciler to blame. Though it doesn't happen often, the inker and sometimes even colourer can be to blame. Anyone that has read War Within: The Dark Ages will know what I'm talking about


Yeah, that is true. Not the case for Yu, but true.



Banhammer said:


> What's the name of this comic exactly?


Secret Invasion Prologue

one year real time = a couple of weeks Marvel time. lol


----------



## Sylar (Mar 26, 2008)

So is Dugan dead or what?


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 26, 2008)

I thought Wolverines son killed Dum Dum Dugan


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sylar said:


> So is Dugan dead or what?


I'm betting the real Nick Fury somehow found him and he's a-okay. 


Fire Fist Ace said:


> I thought Wolverines son killed Dum Dum Dugan


Ahhhh the first signs of conflicting stories. lol.Bendis


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 26, 2008)

The problem with Yu's art on New Avengers is that he's inking himself. On Secret Invasion someone else is doing the inking. If you look at his raw pencils they are actually pretty clean.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 26, 2008)

Thats true. When I first saw the pencils for Yu's first NA work, I was excited 'cause his work looked pretty nice. Few weeks later and I couldn't even understand what the fuck was going on in the Electra arc, and Luke Cage always looked like he needed to take a dump.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _possible spoilers for Captain Marvel based on rumours_ 



The Captain Marvel who died from cancer in Jim Starlin's _The Death of Captain Marvel_ was a Skrull.




If this is true, Quesada and Bendis are bigger fucktards than I imagined.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 26, 2008)

The Skrulls like 'dem mutant powers. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The one in NA 39 had Cyclop's eye-blast, Nightcrawler's teleportation, and the Human Torch's ability.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 26, 2008)

It could have been Firestar's powers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Secret Invasion 01 ten page preview. I love the inker for making Yu's crappy style so bearable.


----------



## mow (Mar 26, 2008)

...

i can actually make out figures in that preview unlike NA. This is an unexpected development D=


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

170 said:


> ...
> 
> i can actually make out figures in that preview unlike NA. This is an unexpected development D=


I know!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 26, 2008)

Just get over your Yu pencil hating man, it's lame























Move onto your Yu inking hating


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

Marvel has released a webisode filled with clues as well as insight into the coming invasion. Nick Fury's gonn save the day. :WOW


----------



## Dave (Mar 27, 2008)

MA captured Doom so he could work with Fury and stop the Skrulls.

Deadpool, Dr Doom, Nick Fury, and Namor are gonna team up.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

Dave said:


> MA captured Doom so he could work with Fury and stop the Skrulls.
> 
> *Deadpool, Dr Doom, Nick Fury, and Namor are gonna team up.*


As what, "Team Cancelled Book"?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2008)

Sylar said:


> It could have been Firestar's powers.



didn't she fade into obscurity in Civil war?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *Spoiler*: _possible spoilers for Captain Marvel based on rumours_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




....FUCKING RAGE


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *Spoiler*: _possible spoilers for Captain Marvel based on rumours_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It can't be as lame as it sounds can it?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




​ 



I see what you did there...


----------



## Sylar (Mar 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> didn't she fade into obscurity in Civil war?



That's just what the Skrulls want you to think.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 28, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> As what, "Team Cancelled Book"?



It'll still be around fifteen trillion times more awesome than both New and Mighty Avengers


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 28, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shi-

Didn't see that connection until you pointed it out!

If that's actually whats happening, then damn, that is one smart plan!

I remember reading HfH and wondering if any of that actually tied in, but thought that because this was so long ago (pre WWH), it couldn't possibly be related to current events.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 28, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> I remember reading HfH and wondering if any of that actually tied in, but thought that because this was so long ago (pre WWH), it couldn't possibly be related to current events.



You never know.  It seems that the skrullz could have been there for years in the Marvel Universe.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2008)

AS COWS



Yeeeeeeehaw, it's Barbaque time!


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 28, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *Spoiler*: _possible spoilers for Captain Marvel based on rumours_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<Enrages>
That would be such a horrable event.
Wouldn't it also make Genis a clone of a skrull.
Wouldn't marvels own cosmic awareness prevent all that, i mean he can tell if hes a skrull or not.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 28, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *Spoiler*: _possible spoilers for Captain Marvel based on rumours_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that would be a tragedy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow. These guys went back as far as the 1960's for this story!

In the next couple of months Mighty Avengers shifts focus from those bunch of losers and shines the spotlight on Nick Fury. I just hope it isn't extra wordy...


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2008)

uh oh I don't like where this is going


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

I do, without Fail Danvers I might start reading Mighty Avengers.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2008)

I was more referring to the 1st one


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh, yeah. Well, I guess it means that the guys did their homework before coming up with this story.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2008)

theres also this 


Sai injured Itachi


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Taleran said:


> theres also this
> 
> 
> Sai injured Itachi


That looks just like...



LIL_M0 said:


> Marvel has released a webisode filled with clues as well as insight into the coming invasion. Nick Fury's gonn save the day. :WOW


----------



## mow (Mar 28, 2008)

I dotn mind them going that back far at all, if anything it can work fantastically if they do it right. many of the instances when it just seemed weird can be fixed, and retoconned properly. emphasis on if "they do it right"

My problem with this is that there have been so many "GIGANTIC RIPPLE EFFECT ACROSS THE MARVEL VERSE!!!!!" company events lately, it just kills everything that happened previously. I wouldve loved for them to flesh out the aftermath of CW for a few years, establish the 50 state initiative teams and build new characters for Marvel, instead of just hoping to the next "GIGANTIC RIPPLE EFFECT ACROSS THE MARVEL VERSE!!!!!" company event. Everythign is so rushed and that just ends everything being faulty and sub-par when i knwo they could make it fantastic



LIL_M0 said:


> In the next couple of months Mighty Avengers shifts focus from those bunch of losers and shines the spotlight on Nick Fury. I just hope it isn't extra wordy...



i fucking cam. im sick and tred of this washed up trash called MA and NA. the teams fucking suck baboon balls =/

I cannot wait to see the bitch slapping  Fury will hand down to Stark. CANNOT WAIT.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2008)

Marvel universe, who had the Daily Bugle on for like, have only now realize what a Tabloid is, so that's what they are trying here...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Marvel universe, who had the Daily Bugle on for like, have only now realize what a Tabloid is, so that's what they are trying here...


??????


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2008)

replace the guy on the right with the Invasion Leader





My ending


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

red x 

**EDIT* 

So Secret Invasion is gonna end like an 80's action movie?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2008)

Or the other idea people had, was that they're gonna barter off that world that being made in the current run of FF


how many places can you list?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't read FF but as far as the highlighted cities... I think I know the west coast.
Seattle
Portland
LA 
Some other city in Orange County


----------



## mow (Mar 28, 2008)

FF is non-canon


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2008)

Las Vegas and Philadelphia are there


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm calling it, Strange's assistant Wong is a Skrull.  Who else would the Skrulls be able to replace in order to "successfully" infiltrate Strange's Sanctum?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2008)

I wonder how they're going to keep the Asgardian's out of this


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

by keeping the story contained within the Avengers titles. 

I wonder if I can find this one... *EPIC LULZ*


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2008)

Brand new SI spoiler from Schwapp's "Mr. Anonymous," hot off the press

*Spoiler*: __ 




1- Int. Stark's secret warehouse- Same
The dead, nude corpse of Elektra Skrull lies there. She has been cut open.
Hank Pym and Reed Richards are both working at little stations they have. Reed in the foreground is hand writing into a notebook and jotting down what he sees in his microscope.
In the foreground right, His handmade portable communication device is blinking but he has put it aside and is not paying attention to it.
It reads: Baxter building emergency
2- Tighter on Reed scribbles some notes. Making some formulas.
3- Same. Reed looks up. He figured it out.
ReED RICHARDS
I- I think I got it.

I know how they made themselves undetectable.
4- Over Hank's standing silhouette shoulder, Reed turns around and is pointing to his notes and thinking outloud. Looking at the notebook and not Hank.
ReED RICHARDS
You know what the Skrulls did? They took-
5- Over Reed's shoulder, Hank Pym is standing there with an alien weapon. He has a weapon to Reed's head. Backlit and ominous.
HaNK PYM
I do actually.

1- Profile, Hank holds out his Skrull weapon at arm's length and blows Reed's brains out. His head stretches violently but does not break. His eyes almost fall out of their stretched sockets.
Spx: fshammm
2- 'Camera' on the floor. Reed falls to the floor in a puddle of rubber. He's completely lost his shape. Is this what he looks like when he is dead?
3- Slightly low looking up. Hank looks down. No sign of emotion. Backlit.
4- Same. With a twinge of discomfort. He turns back to his natural form.
5- Same. And With a sigh of relief. He is free to be a Skrull again. Our first 'Skrull' the entire issue. Backlit and menacing.
6- His Skrull fingertips gently touch the forehead of his fallen comrade. The dead Elektra.
HANK PYM
As it was written.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Well (he) sucked as a regular character. They should make him a skrull, kill him and forever rid us of his stupid costume... and spouse abuse


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2008)

I think the Elektra Skrull is going to ressurect.
Just heal himself up and go.
Xavin healed from being dead for an hour and snapped his neck back together


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

lol. my first post didn't make much sense. 

You could be ringht Banhammer.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh, and aperently, the Skrull Gods are also comign into this


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 28, 2008)

170 said:


> I cannot wait to see the bitch slapping  Fury will hand down to Stark. CANNOT WAIT.


Bet you it doesn't happen. Why should it?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm calling it, Strange's assistant Wong is a Skrull.  Who else would the Skrulls be able to replace in order to "successfully" infiltrate Strange's Sanctum?



I called "Night Nurse" as a Skrull months ago...


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 28, 2008)

It's about this time that I wish Annihilus had wiped out every Skrull in the galaxy save for the few that we like.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2008)

If only the Kree weren't busy with Ultron they couldv'e kept the rest of em entertained


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Taleran said:


> If only the Kree weren't busy with Ultron they couldv'e kept the rest of em entertained


I like the Skrull better than the Kree. So I'm glad they're trapped in a bubble.


----------



## mow (Mar 28, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Bet you it doesn't happen. Why should it?



DONT POOP ON MY FANTASY PARADE


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 28, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I think the Elektra Skrull is going to ressurect.
> Just heal himself up and go.
> Xavin healed from being dead for an hour and snapped his neck back together



Same thing happened to the Skrull in She-Hulk. Creel snapped her neck, and she just walked around with her head all the wrong way.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm reading mighty avengers and I'm thinking, no....


ARES IS A SKRULL!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 28, 2008)

Now that's just too fucking far.

Galactus? What next? Living Tribunal?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 28, 2008)

Not Marvel, that's for sure


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Now that's just too fucking far.
> 
> Galactus? What next? Living Tribunal?


It's a joke pic from Greg Horn's forum


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Now that's just too fucking far.
> 
> Galactus? What next? Living Tribunal?



I'll pay rep for a good pic of The-One-Above-All morphing to a Skrull.

Or for Mephesto morphing to Joe Q...


----------



## Sylar (Mar 28, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> I'll pay rep for a good pic of *The-One-Above-All morphing to a Skrull.*
> Or for Mephesto morphing to Joe Q...



As if any Skrull would dare take Squirrel Girl's form.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

I thought TOAA was Jack Kirby.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Well (he) sucked as a regular character. They should make him a skrull, kill him and forever rid us of his stupid costume... and spouse abuse



let's not forget the jackass was gossiping while Falcon was giving Cap's eulogy


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah... I forgot about that.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2008)

Falcon - *gives moving speech about Cap*
Hank - hey jan, you think Tony and Carol are having an affair?
Jan - HANK!
Hank - what?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 28, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I thought TOAA was Jack Kirby.



Not quite.

To the Fantastic Four, they perceive what their mortal minds comprehend, which happened to be a comic book artist. But yes, said character is drawn as a tribute to the King, who created the characters. Though, if I remember correctly, the name "Jack Kirby" was never used to address said character in Waid's script.

In addition, said character also made an appearance to Spider-Man. And he definitely didn't assume the form of Jack Kirby.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 29, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Not quite.
> 
> To the Fantastic Four, they perceive what their mortal minds comprehend, which happened to be a comic book artist. But yes, said character is drawn as a tribute to the King, who created the characters. Though, if I remember correctly, the name "Jack Kirby" was never used to address said character in Waid's script.


He wasn't ever referred to as the ToAA, either. He was called the "Creator" or something like that. Also, he had a "Collaborator." So either both the Creator and Collaborator are aspects of the ToAA or the being the FF met wasn't the ToAA at all.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 29, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> He wasn't ever referred to as the ToAA, either. He was called the "Creator" or something like that. Also, he had a "Collaborator." So either both the Creator and Collaborator are aspects of the ToAA or the being the FF met wasn't the ToAA at all.



In Waid's script, he wrote the character as "God".

Why would TOAA -- the LT's higher-up -- by interested in a single planet's mortals is beyond me. It is a megaversal god.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 29, 2008)

does Galactus look like the race of people that he destroy's when he visits, to the inhabitants of the planet


Giant Purple Armor'd Skrull


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah actually


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 29, 2008)

I doubt Marvel remember that page


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, but it is really hard to mess up that. Since the perception is that of the reader and not the character that is looking at him.

Because we are human, we see Galactus as human...in the panels...yes this is the explination for why Galactus always looks the same...


----------



## Deviate (Mar 29, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Brand new SI spoiler from Schwapp's "Mr. Anonymous," hot off the press
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Is this confirmed? I find this spoiler pretty unbelievable.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2008)

nothing more about guess we'll have to wait for tuesday

oh and I didn't read the Black Bolt reveal issue but did it mention how long he was there?


since reading through Illuminati having Proff X gone from House of M seemed like the perfect place to slip in


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 30, 2008)

Taleran said:


> nothing more about guess we'll have to wait for tuesday
> 
> *oh and I didn't read the Black Bolt reveal issue but did it mention how long he was there?*
> 
> ...


No, but I'm assumint it was since "The Secret Wars", the Beyonder was retconned into an Inhuman yet Black Bolt (the effing king of the inhumans) didn't know whoe he was.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 30, 2008)

Okay my off the wall Skrull prediction: Luke Cage

My safe prediction: Hulking


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 30, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Okay my off the wall Skrull prediction: Luke Cage
> 
> *My safe prediction: Hulking*


It's safe to day you'd be only half correct.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 30, 2008)

I quote old bigots everywhere, "A Skrull is a Skrull no matter how much"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 30, 2008)

**


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2008)

Taleran said:


> nothing more about guess we'll have to wait for tuesday
> 
> oh and I didn't read the Black Bolt reveal issue but did it mention how long he was there?
> 
> ...



No one has any when he got switched, Stark thinks it might have been after they all got captured by Skrulls but Stark doesn't want to accept that Black Bolt was a Skrull for that long.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> No one has any when he got switched, Stark thinks it might have been after they all got captured by Skrulls but Stark doesn't want to accept that Black Bolt was a Skrull for that long.



Well I just read Illumanti 1 again, and if you pay attention.  No one saves Black Bolt he kind of just shows up.  It's funny too because in one of the panel ha has this look like, "I can't believe that this was so easy."


----------



## Deviate (Mar 31, 2008)

Apparently


*Spoiler*: __ 



That previous spoiler posted before might actually be true. With Hank being a Skrull. Not only that, but Night Crawler is a Skrull. That cover to issue 2 is about the ship crash landing in the savage land, which contains skrulls looking like the classic heroes / villians. Also, the Raft is once again anal fucked, with all of its villians running free again.




Pretty gay if its true. Espcially the Hank thing...


----------



## mow (Mar 31, 2008)

if hank trully is one, i can finally begin to care about that shit character


----------



## Deviate (Mar 31, 2008)

At what point would you want him to be replaced by a You Know What for you to like him as a character?


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 31, 2008)

Because lets face it...Hank as a Skrull is still better than Hank as Hank.

I don't care what anyone says, the only reason Jan was falling for Hank again during Civil war, was because Teddy was pretending to be him. When real Hank came back she couldn't stand him.


----------



## mow (Mar 31, 2008)

honestly? since his fuckign exsitance. I could never stand the bastard, one of thsoe characters that just seem to exist for a mindbuffling unknown reason. I'd be so happy if it turns out he's a skrull becuase lord knows he needs some depth.



NeoDMC said:


> Because lets face it...Hank as a Skrull is still better than Hank as Hank.



QED.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 31, 2008)

Teddy wasn't pretending to be Hank the entire time of civil war, more like the last two issues. Didn't Jan get horny for Hank in the earlier issues of CW?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 31, 2008)

okay heres the big question in my mind


who will be the farthest back skrull, will any of them predate Illuminati?


----------



## Deviate (Mar 31, 2008)

Probably not before the first issue Illuminati. I wanna hope that Black Bolt was changed around the time of the Silent War, but Bendis will probably make it from the very first issue of the Illuminati.

My question is, if Hank is a Skrull, how far back does this go? Hank seemed to attached to Jan in Avengers Dissembled (a story Bendis wrote) so I don't think the switch was done there. I think Hank is just a temporary Skrull, like Daredevil in the last issue of New Avengers. Iron Man probably doesn't know that Hank is currently getting his ass kicked around by a clone with a gun arm.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2008)

I've been avoiding Ms. Marvel since I flat out did not like the first few issues, but can someone fill me in on if Danvers is or is not a skrull?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 31, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I've been avoiding Ms. Marvel since I flat out did not like the first few issues, but can someone fill me in on if Danvers is or is not a skrull?


I hate her completely, but I heard in MM 25 there's a Skrull posing as her but she's also there...


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh.. Look.._oh




Hank Pym is a skrull.. again 

Hands up, who did not see this coming?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hands up, who actually cared about Hank Pym... Yellow Jacket is such a gay fucking name.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 31, 2008)

Land or Liefield must be in charge of this one


----------



## Sylar (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey I called Pym being a Skrull in the lottery. God I hope he dies in SI...


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 31, 2008)

I think everyone did


----------



## Sylar (Mar 31, 2008)

I called it first.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 31, 2008)

No, I did. Painfully obvious. Should have called Xavin and Teddy for the free points 

God, I hope secret invasion kills every marvel character over twenty one off except four to six of them.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 31, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Land or Liefield must be in charge of this one


red x


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 31, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> red x



Percisely 


It's suposed to be the cover for the invasion first issue

It's a blank page, with a yellow frame around it and a red title


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 31, 2008)

That's lazy as hell.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 31, 2008)

Remember the old Golden Age covers? I want to see those again...


----------



## Deviate (Apr 1, 2008)

Cover = Hottest Medusa evar!!!
Story = Probably when and how Black Bolt was replaced, and how his family is dealing with the lose. Hopefully it will explain how Black Bolt got out of prison to fight War Hulk during WWH.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2008)

epic hotness


----------



## Deviate (Apr 1, 2008)

Best drawing of Medusa ever. I always hated her previous looks. Her hair always looked fucking ridiculous. I don't care if that it has the power to move, it looks stupid


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, her hair did look pretty stupid before.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 1, 2008)

fap fap fap


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'd give up speaking just to have a wife like that.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 1, 2008)

Problem is hair getting into places you don't want it to


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2008)

She can moove it away and put it in places you do want her to


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 1, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> She can moove it away and put it in places you do want her to


----------



## Sylar (Apr 1, 2008)

So from what I've heard Secret Invasion is actually good. I mean VERY good.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2008)

It's possible and I have big hopes for it
Specially Runaways/Young Avengers


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sylar said:


> So from what I've heard Secret Invasion is actually good. I mean VERY good.


I admit it. As much as I clowned this before, but after seeing the extensive corrections of Yu's art and the sheer awesomeness of the prologue, I'm looking forward to this.

I just hope I don't get World War Hulk'd.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2008)

of the 5 covers for SI #1 is the best?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 1, 2008)

3 has the most potential for LULZ, if right after they make out, one of them is revealed to be a Skrull.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2008)

I like McNevins variant the most.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 1, 2008)

> #2
> he Invasion is here!! The Marvel Universe is in shambles. The Skrull Empire's plan has birthed itself into perfection. It is hero versus hero!! Resurrections and reunions!! Is Tony Stark a Skrull? And is that actually Captain America leading the heroes into a new era?? EXPECT CHANGE!!





> #3
> THE BLOCKBUSTER EVENT continues. Its Avenger versus Avenger. Hero versus hero! Norman Osborn versus Captain
> Marvel?? The Initiative versus an army of Super-Skrulls? Is Tony Stark really a- -? And who's that guy with an eye patch coming to save the day?? And, oh man, who did he bring with him?




Fury Namor and Doom Tiem (plz)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2008)

I heard (from a semi-credible source) that Fury was a Skrull since the 60's.


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2008)

i can just imagien bendis makeing dupes all over the internet and posting rumors.



Taleran said:


> Fury Namor and Doom Tiem (plz)



I endorse this!


----------



## Taleran (Apr 1, 2008)

too bad I check the rest of the stuff coming out that month and Doom is showing up in the FF book


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2008)

You think "" could be Bendis? My guess is Joe Q.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 1, 2008)

I'd say its DEFINATELY Bendis. Or at the very least someone who works close to him.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2008)

> By the way, Marvel_B0y is not a boy.



impossible, no one on the internet lies about their gender


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> impossible, no one on the internet lies about their gender


Generally, people that do that are actually fat, geeky losers.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 1, 2008)

Is it just me, or does Secret Invasion give a lot of promotion space to Phoenix. I hope to god she isn't involved.



Banhammer said:


> She can moove it away and put it in places you do want her to



QFT


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2008)

IGN released _six_ reviews for Secret Invasion #1

average score was 8.4 citing it was a massive improvement to Bendis' House of M #1


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> IGN released _six_ reviews for Secret Invasion #1
> 
> average score was 8.4 citing it was a massive improvement to Bendis' House of M #1



Didn't those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) say Ultimates 3 was good?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Didn't those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) say Ultimates 3 was good?



No, they did not.  They gave #1 a 6.6, #2 a 4.1, and #3 a 3.8


----------



## Hellion (Apr 2, 2008)

There was a Skrull in Avengers Disassembled     Bendis has been planning this for awhile.   

Also when they called the Code white and assembled all of the avengers, would have provided a great opportunity for the Skrulls to switch out some people


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> No, they did not.  They gave #1 a 6.6, #2 a 4.1, and #3 a 3.8



Oh my bad, must have got mixed up with another large website


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2008)

on the whole "Captain Marvel that died was a skrull" idea, I reread "SI: Sagas" (the free issue that they gave out in comic shops) and it said that for a few years Skrulls lost the ability to shapeshift, does this overlap with the timeline at  to make for an acceptable loophole???


----------



## Hellion (Apr 2, 2008)

Heres the pic from Avenger Disassembled 

Also from re-reading AD I have come to  the conclusion that Quicksilver is a Skrull


----------



## Deviate (Apr 2, 2008)

Super Spoiler. Some last minute stuff that Mr. Anonymous revealed. If true, might be something revealed in a later issue of SI.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nick Fury since the 60's has been a Skrull. The real Nick Fury comes back and becomes a supporting character is the long awaited Spider-Woman series by Bendis.




Gay an Fail.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2008)

[Your-Mom]D.Gray-man 77

probably the most informative thing from Bendis on SI.

importantish info:

- *Certain Skrull sleeper cells on Earth don't have any memory of their lives as Skrulls*

- Ed Brubaker's Daredevil is NOT a Skrull

- David Finch was never told of SI until the announcement despite being the penciler on NA when Bendis was putting in SI clues

- Nick Fury is making a NEW group of Howling Commandos who will all be new characters

- It's implied that Black bolt may not have been the only Skrull in the Illuminati
- It is neither confirmed or denied that Tony Stark is a Skrull

- Secret War and Annihilation were written completely in the context of SI.

- Final Crisis was caused by Grant Morrison's Skrull Kill Crew


----------



## mow (Apr 2, 2008)

i like the bolded bit msot of everythign becasue it will twist everythign right into place, you'll probabiyl have skrulsl who feel so much moe human than skrull and heping the humans.

despite everything at first making me feel very cynical about SI, im actually incredibly hyped and interested in it, everythign being relative to it and buildign up for it for so long actually makes me appreciate what bendis has been doing since so far away.

Scarlet witch is a skrull gone hywire since the events trhat caused Dissassembled. and Dr. strange is def is a skrull


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2008)

the bolded also damns Captain Marvel in my eyes.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow I liked the 1st issue more than I thought I would


heh looks so much better on panel


*Spoiler*: __ 









EDIT: its up in 0day now...


----------



## Deviate (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks like Mr. anonymous was right along. Thanks Taleran!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2008)

Know I understand why Yu was chosen for lead artist. With his pencil style, everyone looks kinda "skrully". Who do you trust indeed...


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2008)

Isn't that PDA what generated that mathematical blob of udefeatable matter manipulation?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 2, 2008)

Hank does look quite funny last panel of the 1st page there


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2008)

That face Reed makes has probably made the whole even worthwhille :rofl


----------



## Taleran (Apr 2, 2008)

OH GODAMN YOU




just goddamn it


and the retcon punch winds up


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2008)

Scarlet witch is coming back to coach her kids
Damn
Kill Wiccan and Marvel is dead to me. Forever.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2008)

Notice how World War Hulk isn't mentioned? Yes, it sucked that bad.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2008)

We're just gonna pretend that never happened

For the professor's sake


----------



## deathgod (Apr 2, 2008)

This may be the single best issue of a comic that I've read in a long time or at least a week. Hope they don't screw it up.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 2, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Notice how World War Hulk isn't mentioned? Yes, it sucked that bad.



How the hell would that help the Skrull's plans anyway? If anything they'd have to worry about the Hulk killing them and their plans being revealed. The ONLY way it could reasonably tie in is if A) the Skrulls wanted the Hulk to be shot into space (makes sense) or if B) the Skrulls used the time the heroes were locked up with obedience disks to make a couple of switches.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2008)

"He loves you"... Three Skrulls have said that so far. I wonder who _he _is.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2008)

The  Skrulls wanting the Hulk gone from the planet while they conviniently invade?
Yes, I'dd like that very much.

Obviously, this "he" is yet another gay skrull 
Or one of those Skrull Gods ned flanders hercules has to fight

Yes, even I can have enough of homosexual shapeshifters


----------



## Taleran (Apr 2, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> "He loves you"... Three Skrulls have said that so far. I wonder who _he _is.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok so that Skrull was the one meant to replace Sue which means she wasn't replaced in the past, so one of the other 3 is a skrull and hank wouldn't attack Reed if he was a skrull, and Johnny was a attacked, so thing?



LIL_M0 said:


> "He loves you"... Three Skrulls have said that so far. I wonder who _he _is.



4, Dugan, Sue, jarvis and hank


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2008)

At first I thought "he" was Nick Fury. The Skrull said it as she killed Dugan but I doubt Fury loved the rest of those jerks.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 2, 2008)

"He" is clearly Joe Q.

He's finally ready to destroy the MU once and for all...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm agreeing with BH, He is probably a skrull god

the Stan Lee interview was pointlessly vague


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2008)

lol @ you reading Stan Lee's input.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2008)

so anyone have a theory on what reed figured out in the end?

I think it's that specific skrulls are meant to replace certain people, the one that came after Echo was an Echo fanboy and the skrull are said to be undetectable, maybe when they make the switch they inject you with part of their dna and such...


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2008)

Stan Lee?
Isn't he suposed to go to the marvel building to get his pills?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> so anyone have a theory on what reed figured out in the end?


... that Skrull bullets hurt really, really bad.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 2, 2008)

That was clearly an energy weapon. There were no bullets.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't care what anyone says. I give credit to Bendis, even if he didn't plan Secret Invasion since Disassembled,  This was a good idea.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2008)

Arishem said:


> That was clearly an energy weapon. There were no bullets.


They were energetic bullets. 


Kaze said:


> I don't care what anyone says. I give credit to Bendis, *even if he didn't plan Secret Invasion since Disassembled,* This was a good idea.


hater.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 2, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


>


LOL oh I believe that he did plan it when I saw the Skrull in AD.  I just said that statment for the un believers,


----------



## Dave (Apr 2, 2008)

"He" is obviously Dr. Doom, only someone as great as him could come up with a plan for the Skrulls to invade Earth, take over, and bring Nick Fury out of hiding.  Then he will come in kick some Skrull ass, and make Fury his 'Jarvis'.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2008)

I love  on the "Skrull page" of AD... I have yet to see anything funnier in comics.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 2, 2008)

So if Jarvis is a skrull, does that mean that Aunt May has been making out with a skrull? First Doc Ock now an alien. She's like that slut Blanche from Golden girls mixed with captain Kirk...


----------



## Taleran (Apr 2, 2008)

that first issue is a good way to get people to buy the trades of all the the older tieins to look for Skrully behavior


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> So if Jarvis is a skrull, does that mean that Aunt May has been making out with a skrull? First Doc Ock now an alien. She's like that slut Blanche from Golden girls mixed with captain Kirk...



Stan Lee mentioned in the interview that Aunt May is the most important person in the 616


----------



## Taleran (Apr 2, 2008)

its amazing how the change in his art is with an inker


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2008)

One tie-in I'm especially looking forward to are the Thunderbolts, Caged Angels ends in 2 issues then a month is taken off and the venom one shot is done, but after that it's all Norman vs Mar-Vell 

Also Captain Britain & MI:13 is also catching my eye, mainly on seeing how England is doing being cut off from US and with the crippling of SWORD, also MI13 has one of the only 3 pure skrulls on the human's side (John Lennon Skrull ) + Excalibur is making its reappearance

/drinks tea


----------



## The Rook (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't worry; the stuff with Jarvis has been retconned.....

Or at least May doesn't remember it and Jarvis-skrull can't seem the recall the women he loved/pretended to love.  One would assume the skrulls would be more interested in the Spidey-induced mass amnesia.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 3, 2008)

I've actually come to appreciate WWH, it has seriously grown on me. It was very very very incredibly self-contained (for a Marvel event) and seeing 5 issues of smashing is a lot better than all the mind games being played in all of the other 616 Earth Stories

Of course the best story arc of recent times is still the Sinestro Corps War (an awesome idea written very well) and before that, Annihlation.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 3, 2008)

SI is great and all, but if Mr. Anonymou's last spoiler is true, its going to kill the event.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm calling it, Mar-Vell does not survive his confrontation with the Thunderbolts.  In Young Avengers Presents #2, Teddy says that he never sees him "alive again"


----------



## Taleran (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm calling it Marv is a skrull  (his mini kinds supports this aswell)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

Deviate said:


> SI is great and all, but *if Mr. Anonymou's last spoiler is true, its going to kill the event.*


That's why you shouldn't read spoilers besides Fury coming back, which was vaguely solicited, I don't know what's gonna happen. More fun for me. 


Kilowog said:


> *I'm calling it, Mar-Vell does not survive his confrontation with the Thunderbolts.* In Young Avengers Presents #2, Teddy says that he never sees him "alive again"


That would ruin the space time continum... or some junk. 


Taleran said:


> *I'm calling it Marv is a skrull*  (his mini kinds supports this aswell)


That would make everything right, seeing how the "old heroes" returned. He could've been advanced guard/ sleeper agent. I didn't read the mini though cause I don't like the character.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2008)

Taleran said:


> I'm calling it Marv is a skrull



what's funny is that since it hasn't been explicitly revealed this is still fair game


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 3, 2008)

Deviate said:


> SI is great and all, but if Mr. Anonymou's last spoiler is true, its going to kill the event.


Holy Shit. Just watched Huxford's video ... if that spoiler is real and not some Marvel trick people will be PISSED but I will absolutely LOVE it (mostly for the wrong reasons ).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2008)

What's this spoiler?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah post links to the spoiler or something

and Yu's art was actually good in this issue.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've tried to avoid reading these spoilers posted about SI. I hate ruining big events like this, whether they turn out alright or sewage.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 3, 2008)

I posted it maybe like two pages ago.

this one


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2008)

"He Loves You" is a replacement of the line "As it is written" which Black Bolt says.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone notice this?



Look at the last panel. My copy of SI 1 doesn't have that. Wonder why.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 4, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Anyone notice this?
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the last panel. My copy of SI 1 doesn't have that. Wonder why.


*right click , save picture as
*add to Secret Invasion 01.rar

Where'd that come from anyways?


----------



## Deviate (Apr 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *right click , save picture as
> *add to Secret Invasion 01.rar



Huh?! Don't you mean;

*right click, save picture as
*print out and staple to copy of Secret Invasion 1



It came from the CBR link.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah, "staple" that's what I meant... 

That extra panel made it much more epic.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 4, 2008)

That extra panel must be important if they removed it and space out the previous three panels.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 4, 2008)

Deviate said:


> *That extra panel must be important* if they removed it and space out the previous three panels.


That's why I "stapled" it to mine.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 4, 2008)

(Notices your sig)

Guess you like SI now?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 4, 2008)

Deviate said:


> (Notices your sig)
> 
> Guess you like SI now?


TRUST NO ONE!!!11


----------



## Hellion (Apr 4, 2008)

I never trusted Mo 

Alright I am going to go reread the first arc if NA to see what JQ is talking about


----------



## Sylar (Apr 4, 2008)

Only Skrulls could hate Layla Miller or like Prodigy...

ERGO M0 IS CLEARLY A SKRULL!


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 4, 2008)

The first arc of NA was Electro and others breaking out of The Raft, am I right? Think I'll follow suit and reread the arc again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 4, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Only Skrulls could hate Layla Miller or like Prodigy...
> 
> ERGO M0 IS CLEARLY A SKRULL!


He loves y... I mean, LIEZ!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2008)

The rea Lil_Mo is being traped in the skrull homeworld, where he's being forced to BUY comics for them, of course


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 4, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> The rea Lil_Mo is being traped in the skrull homeworld, where he's being forced to BUY comics for them, of course


Someone finally saw through the clues left by Bendis so long ago, Comics Belong to "Us".


----------



## Hellion (Apr 4, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> The first arc of NA was Electro and others breaking out of The Raft, am I right? Think I'll follow suit and reread the arc again.



Yeah but the guy that hired him is still a mystery, and also there is somethin about the aft and the Savage land that is important.

Oh... "He Even Loves You"


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 4, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the person who was broken out of the Raft was Sauron, right? Could the skrulls have used his ability to absorb energy to shift their molecules to become human? By absorbing the powers of mutants and metahumans they might've been able to also absorb their cellular structure and makeup, thereby making themselves appear human.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2008)

tl;dr


----------



## Castiel (Apr 5, 2008)

reposting from X-Book thread


The guy who writes X-men: Legacy is writting Secret Invasion: X-Men

Basic facts:
- It will takes place in the 2nd act of "Secret Invasion" and "Divided We Stand"

- Wolverine will *NOT* be in SI: X-Men 

- It will have one of the biggest casts in an X-Men Story

- Don't worry, Cannonball lives, and will make an appearance

- X-Factor is having their own SI tie-ins so they will be absent

- SI: X-Men will not have immidiate effects on the X-World but it will have long lasting effects

- X-Men you should be suspicious of: Beast, Emma Frost, Nightcrawler

- At least one NON-SKRULL X-Men will side with the skrulls.

- Cyclops is pretty much the most important figure, and will meet opposition to his methods by other X-Men



> It’s funny you should ask that—because there is an ethical dilemma—a very large ethical dilemma at the center of this story. What we have here is a situation where the X-Men are faring very well against the Skrulls; but then, they realize just how formidable a force they are facing and how unlikely they are going to succeed against it if they fight this battle as they’ve fought the majority of their battles in the past. They have a second option…it’s just that kind of a door that if you open it, it is very difficult to shut again.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 5, 2008)

I would believe you if you hadn't had said Logan ain't in it.

That's just....my brain...cannot....comp..ute...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I would believe you if you hadn't had said Logan ain't in it.
> 
> That's just....my brain...cannot....comp..ute...



I'm sure they've got "Secret Invasion: Wolverine" in the works, where we'll get to see Wolverine face off against SI-Skrull-Wolverine against Loyal-to-the-king-Skrull-Wolverine against Secret-Rebel-Faction-Wolverine and Cloned-Skrull-Wolverine in there just for fun.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> I'm sure they've got "Secret Invasion: Wolverine" in the works, where we'll get to see Wolverine face off against SI-Skrull-Wolverine against Loyal-to-the-king-Skrull-Wolverine against Secret-Rebel-Faction-Wolverine and Cloned-Skrull-Wolverine in there just for fun.



LOL that reminds me of that all Wolverine Exiles issue


----------



## Sylar (Apr 5, 2008)

Hmmm should we all get SI images for our avys?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2008)

Maybe, like when we got christmas hats


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2008)

I just got the Cage one before anyone else did.  Also it seems that Jarvis, has been a Skrull since NA#3  He had just returned from his "vacation" and then the frame just focuses on him


----------



## Sylar (Apr 5, 2008)

Guys what do you think?

Hawkeye or Spiderwoman?


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 5, 2008)

Spider-Woman looks better. Anyone got a Punisher-Skrull?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 5, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Hmmm should we all get SI images for our avys?


I did it first.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2008)

Can someone make me a skrull thor?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 5, 2008)

For Sylar


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 5, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Anyone notice this?
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the last panel. My copy of SI 1 doesn't have that. Wonder why.




Doesn't have what?

The copy I'm reading is identical in everyway.. (Unless I'm overlooking something)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 5, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> *Doesn't have what?*
> 
> The copy I'm reading is identical in everyway.. (Unless I'm overlooking something)


In the last panel Hank Srull sadly touched Skrullektras face.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Apr 5, 2008)

I guess I'll go with Skrull Hawkeye. Skrull Fury was tempting though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 5, 2008)

for Kaze


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2008)

No skrul thor?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 5, 2008)

LILM0 is awesome. 

Even if he is a filthy green imposter.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 5, 2008)

I want a Punisher-Skrull set!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 5, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> No skrul thor?


could'nt find a pic


Sylar said:


> LILM0 is awesome.
> 
> Even if he is a filthy green imposter.


Who loves orange soda? 


xingzup19 said:


> I want a Punisher-Skrull set!


could'nt find a pic


----------



## Sylar (Apr 5, 2008)

Kel loves orang- NO WAIT! I won't be fooled.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll take Skrull Fury!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 5, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> I'll take Skrull Fury!


Ok, I'll do it in just a sec.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 5, 2008)

I hate to be a bother (Aw who am I kidding? I love it), but could I could my SW avy sized like yours?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Blitz*





*Sylar *I had to crop out the bewbs.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2008)

It's very Skrully in here


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 5, 2008)

Just as planned!


----------



## Sylar (Apr 5, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Sylar *I had to crop out the bewbs.



NO BOOBS?!?! 

Without the boobs whats the point?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 5, 2008)

Then you wouldn't know who it was.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 5, 2008)

Marvel Earth needs better protectors.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 5, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Then you wouldn't know who it was.



Who cares?

BOOBS!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 5, 2008)

I'd care 



















No I wouldn't.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 5, 2008)

MO, you're the man! THanks! Need to give out more rep before i can rep you again!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 5, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2008)

Can't anyone photoshop a skrull into a thor or a hammer

'Kay, give me hercules please


----------



## Taleran (Apr 5, 2008)

time for sum actual news?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2008)

I had allready called strange as a skrull


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey Teleran. If that pic is a spoiler, or leads to something that will spoil a future skrull reveal**, please * *spoiler tag ** it **. 


*For Banhammer*


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 5, 2008)

Is the Skrull Wolverine taken?  Or is there a Juggernaut by some rare chance?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 5, 2008)

No and no  didn't draw a Skrull Juggernaut.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 5, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> No and no  didn't draw a Skrull Juggernaut.



Yea, I figured.  Thought I would give it a shot though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 5, 2008)

Here's a Skrullverine set if you want it.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 5, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Here's a Skrullverine set if you want it.



Thank you very much.  About time I changed my Avy and sig for a while.


By the way this is kind of freaky:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 5, 2008)

You're welcome. 

Yeah, Cap-skrull made my god daughter cry. lol


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 5, 2008)

I feel.......left out


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 5, 2008)

Pick a skrull and get a sig. 



or make an animated one, I'm not very good with photoshop yet.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 5, 2008)

I need to find a good Venom picture though


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 5, 2008)

I hadn't seen one of Venom yet.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I hadn't seen one of Venom yet.



Probably 'cause current Venom never takes the "mask" off.  He could be a Skrull and no one would know.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 5, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> Probably 'cause current Venom never takes the "mask" off.  He could be a Skrull and no one would know.



He could have the bumps on his chin, and maybe pointy ears.  Venom could create both of those and the Skrulls would never know he was human.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Apr 6, 2008)

I hadn't seen the Cap-Skrull. His and Sue Storm's are kinda different. Theirs is very scary/angry/offensive, the rest are more sneaky/sly.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> I hadn't seen the Cap-Skrull. His and Sue Storm's are kinda different. *Theirs is very scary/angry/offensive,* the rest are more sneaky/sly.


You forgot Storm. I'll forever hate Greg Horn for what he did to my beautiful, beautiful Storm. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



   ​


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 6, 2008)

Made this one:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

Effin sweet!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 6, 2008)

Here's my attempt at Venom:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

Cool, make it green.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 6, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I had allready called strange as a skrull



thats not Strange


*Spoiler*: __ 



its BlackBolt Skrull


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome!  Here's how it looked when I tried.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Apr 6, 2008)

Damn Spy_Smasher, nice job.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2008)

Can I have a Xavin set? 

in all seriousness Doom Skrulls or Stark Skrull


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

Couldn't find the Doom anymore.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 6, 2008)

@SpySmasher

Repped. Thanks for the Skrullisher.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 6, 2008)

YW of course.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Those 3 Figures...Haven't We Seen Those Guys Before?*



			
				K-Live said:
			
		

> From Secret Invasion #1: three cloaked figures (apparently Skrulls) speaking of scripture..
> 
> *Spoiler*: _pic_
> 
> ...


Interesting...


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow. I haven't read House Of M, and that intrigues me a lot. Wonder who, or what, they are.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

You WILL read House of M (except for the god awful Spider-Man mini)... NAO!


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 6, 2008)

@Lil'Mo
The PM you sent won't work, but don't worry. I'll find a way to get all (except Spider-Man )

I'll read them all when I get the time, I'm WAY behind on my reading now.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> You WILL read House of M (except for the god awful Spider-Man mini)... NAO!



Spidey shaving his head?!?!??!??!??!?!?


----------



## Hellion (Apr 7, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Spidey shaving his head?!?!??!??!??!?!?



pshhh the continuity confusion of that whole thing is cazy


----------



## Deviate (Apr 7, 2008)

I think the creators just gave up and said his mini just doesn't belong to the main story.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 7, 2008)

CBR forums has a few good SI banners. 

This one is for Lil Mo


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh my god I fucking hate you! 


I mean... Thanks for the "cool" banner, I guess. Do you have a link to CBR forums SI page? I didn't even know there was a CBR forum.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 7, 2008)

Neither did I. I felt like joining, but I don't have the time.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2008)

CBR, while waiting for SI: #1 pretended that the Marvel Earth was a deck of cards and said which of these cards the Skrulls would want

Jokers:
Xavin
Crusader

*Spades*
Ace - Tony Stark
King - Nick Fury
Queen - Carol Danvers
Jack - Thor
Tens - Dr. Doom
Nines - Mar-Vell
Eights - Maria Hill
Sevens - Dum Dum Dugan
Sixes - Black Widow
Fives - Peter Wisdom
Fours - Daisy Johnson
Threes - Jimmy Woo
Twos - Ultra Girl

*Hearts*
Ace - Reed Richards
King - Black Bolt
Queen - Sue Richards
Jack - The Sentry
Tens - Ares
Nines - Kl'rt the Super-Skrull
Eights - Amadeus Cho
Sevens - Nova
Sixes - Spider-Woman
Fives - Spider-Man
Fours - Venom (Gargan)
Threes - Iron Fist
Twos - Ben Urich

*Diamonds*
Ace - Namor
King - Hulk
Queen - Emma Frost
Jack - Hulkling
Tens - Bucky Barnes
Nines - Hank Pym
Eights - Beast
Sevens - The Thing
Sixes - War Machine
Fives - Human Torch
Fours - Hercules
Threes - Ronin (Hawkeye)
Twos - Wonder Man

*Clubs*
Ace - Charles Xavier
King - Dr. Strange
Queen - Storm
Jack - Black Panther
Tens - Luke Cage
Nines - Wolverine
Eights - Cyclops
Sevens - Magneto
Sixes - Captain Britain
Fives - Cable
Fours - John Lennon Skrull
Threes - Hood
Twos - Jazinda (Kl'Rt's daughter)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 7, 2008)

@ xingzup19: Thank you. 

@ Kilowog: Who's "The Crusader"?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2008)

He's a skrull in the Initiative but he's hiding from the skrulls since he likes being on Earth

I love this banner


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2008)

it's the skrull in the Initiative

Xavin is a joker?  He could take out quite a few on your list


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2008)

Xavin and Crusader are jokers because they're both wildcards, they're both pure skrulls who could concievable go either way (John Lennon Skrull is way too crazy for the skrulls to want him back)


BEST BANNER EVER


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 7, 2008)

Anyone see the Skrull-Yellowjacket? Looks like a vampire.

Btw, anyone know where Blade went?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Xavin and Crusader are jokers because they're both wildcards, they're both pure skrulls who could concievable go either way (John Lennon Skrull is way too crazy for the skrulls to want him back)
> 
> 
> BEST BANNER EVER



MINE!!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 7, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Anyone see the Skrull-Yellowjacket? Looks like a vampire.
> 
> Btw, anyone know where Blade went?


last time I saw Blade was in that lame ass Civil War tie in.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2008)

Wasn't he in New Orleans fighting vampires with every other black superhero?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't know...


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2008)

Xavin is painfully and obviously going to be on our side

1st- He does not want to do anything that might upset his shinny pootang
2nd- He stated himself that he finds religion painfully boring and unecessary, as do most skrulls
3rd- He stated to Geoffery Wilder that he too was a "runaway". Him being a skrull prince of a planet that got destroyed by the anihalation wave (the majesdians were too) probably doesn't really give a damn about what enemie skrulls want.
4th- Hulkling will tell him to do so.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 7, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Wasn't he in New Orleans fighting vampires with every other black superhero?


George Bush doesn't care about black superheroes!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2008)

George bush dosen't care about New Orleans, period.


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> During the events of the "Civil War" over the registration of super-powered individuals, Blade registers and begins cooperating with S.H.I.E.L.D. This alliance allowed Blade access to S.H.I.E.L.D. tech, gaining himself a "gun hand" to replace his missing one.
> 
> The series ended with Blade forced to complete a prophecy he believed would give all extant vampires back their souls, but which instead brought back into existence every vampire that had ever been killed. Blade was next seen to be working with a group of vigilantes, called the Vanguard.





Lol, evil bewbs


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 7, 2008)

Skrull!


----------



## Arishem (Apr 7, 2008)

^That would be even more win if his hand was on fire.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 7, 2008)

Super Skrull!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 7, 2008)

EPIC!!! X3


----------



## Arishem (Apr 7, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Super Skrull!



I approve of this smiley.


----------



## the_ilest (Apr 8, 2008)

dang, i was gone for 2 weeks and i come back and everyone has skrull avatars and signatures. i am so jealous. specially that green zaru skrull epic win. i think i might make a robocop skrull. or even better some one make me one.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 8, 2008)

Deviate said:


> CBR forums has a few good SI banners.
> 
> This one is for Lil Mo


Thanks again mate, but I like mine better.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 8, 2008)

Lil Mo : Hater of X-Factor's resident loli


----------



## Hellion (Apr 8, 2008)

You guys are crazy in here. .

I can't wait to read N/MA so want to know where Fury has been and how the Skrulls executed their plans.   Chueng is doing the NA issues.  Can he do a monthly?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 8, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Lil Mo : Hater of X-Factor's resident *annoying douche trapped in an anti mutant futuristic internment camp* loli


fixed 


Kaze said:


> You guys are crazy in here. .
> 
> I can't wait to read N/MA so want to know where Fury has been and how the Skrulls executed their plans. Chueng is doing the NA issues. Can he do a monthly?


I just can't wait till the next Secret Invasion related comic.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 8, 2008)

Chueng can't do a monthly because he isn't fast enough for monthly releases, which is why Chueng is the go-to man for bi-monthly books like Illuminati or for kick-ass covers like NA annual 2.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 8, 2008)

Kaze said:


> You guys are crazy in here. .
> 
> *I can't wait to read N/MA* so want to know where Fury has been and how the Skrulls executed their plans.   Chueng is doing the NA issues.  Can he do a monthly?



You look forward to any of the Avengers comics?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm looking forward to them because of Secret Invasion


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2008)

N/MA during SI will be awesome, they aren't even true N/MA comics they're behind the scenes look at past events and such, thinks of them as DVD special features.

also the Skrull Kill Krew owns at life, they MUST make an appearance.  Though since Morrison created them and FC is SI's biggest rival I don't see that likely


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

You liked Kill Krew... Wow. 

I thought it sucked. It was just to "90's extreme" for me.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2008)

Interview about Thunderbolts' role in SI

Bullseye is out of traction and is in full combat against Mar-Vell.  Apparently Mar-Vell is going to be completely bloodlusted and near cosmic in power, though I suspect he's using hyperbole in that.




@LIL_M0:
It had it's charm, only way I can put it where it makes minute amount of sense .  
Though it's probably this skrull fever is making me into than I would have before.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Interview about Thunderbolts' role in SI
> 
> @LIL_M0:
> It had it's charm, only way I can put it where it makes minute amount of sense .
> *Though it's probably this skrull fever is making me into than I would have before.*


Probably so, that's the reason I decided to read it.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Interview about Thunderbolts' role in SI




Okay I know that sometimes they draw MacGargan Venom like Eddie Venom.  But sense MacGargan might be dead, does this mean there is a chance for a new host?

Christos Gage brought Juggernaut back to his original self, maybe he will restore Venom back to his original self.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2008)

That would fit with a couple of the things I've been hearing about BND making Brock Venom again.  Also if Gargan isn't killed now, he'll probably be killed in the "Method to Madness" one shot by Gage, betraying Osborn WILL get you killed or at least in a lot of PAIN


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 9, 2008)

I wonder if he were to get the symbiote back would he be large like he used to be, or skinny like Carnage because his body wasted away.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 9, 2008)

Bullseye recovered from that beating that quick? Hmm...


----------



## Arishem (Apr 9, 2008)

Was any explanation given for why Garnem is so bloated? He looks ridiculous and clumsy.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2008)

for Sylar


----------



## the_ilest (Apr 9, 2008)

^hella funny:los


----------



## Sylar (Apr 9, 2008)

Interview by Bendis about SI.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2008)

Original thread

SI: Black Panther actually sounds not shitty now that Hudlin is gone


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _SI issue one_ 



Dunno if I need to spoiler tag...

I read the first issue of SI yesterday.

I gotta say, very funny, pretty cool.

But the "Getting overwhealmingly suprise attacked a thousand directions in the ass at once" just feel really "done" to me.

Did Iron Man's mustash always look that bad? Did I not just notice until now?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 9, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Interview by Bendis about SI.





> Bendis: Ah no, because I actually worked it into the plot. Someone's going to find out they were so boring and annoying... and the Skrulls are actually going to let them know too. "By the way, we were going to switch you out, but seriously – we don't even care about you."




what ever critisim the man gets, THAT is awesome


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

I bet he's talking about Slapstick.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 9, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: _SI issue one_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they called it Avengers Disassembled by Brian Michael Bendis. Whatever happened to that guy?


----------



## mow (Apr 9, 2008)

> IGN Comics: I'm guessing we might have to revisit this question in the future, but was there any debate as to who was going to be a Skrull and who wasn't? I mean, you say "Hank Pym is a Skrull" and others are like "Oh no, no, no" or anything like that?
> 
> Bendis: No, no one cares about Hank.



lol. fucking.LOL. XD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 9, 2008)

> Bendis: No, no one cares about Hank.



True   dat.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 9, 2008)

lol Bendis.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 9, 2008)

Why is everyone going skrull....can sumone make me a Sentry skrull.....if you do ill....ill suck ur e-penis


----------



## mow (Apr 9, 2008)

a man after mine heart <3

EDIT: not the sentry, that's a man after my own boot


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 9, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Why is everyone going skrull....can sumone make me a Sentry skrull.....if you do ill....ill suck ur e-penis





170 said:


> a man after mine heart <3
> 
> EDIT: not the sentry, that's a man after my own boot



It'd be like mutiple puppies struggling for the one milk giving nipple...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2008)

Taleran said:


> what ever critisim the man gets, THAT is awesome



That is the awesomest thing ever


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 9, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Why is everyone going skrull....can sumone make me a Sentry skrull





All you have to do is open it in paint and cut him out of that cover.  Sorry I don't know how to make the pic bigger yet, I am still trying new programs.  You can leave my e-penis alone though.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 9, 2008)

Alright I made a quick sig of it.  If you don't want it its fine.  I just threw it together.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

I was trying to make one too, but I suck at using GIMP.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2008)

I always enjoy reading bendis' interviews, he's always amusing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

Robert Kirkman interviews are pretty funny too... and Jeff Loeb is a douchebag.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 9, 2008)

Wouldnt a Skrull Sentry be equall to the real one? All it has to do is drink the serum and voila you got the power of 1million exploding non hyperbolic suns


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I was trying to make one too, but I suck at using GIMP.



Heh, me too.  But thanks for recommending that program.  It seems to be a good starter.  Only time will tell.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 10, 2008)

> IGN Comics: Did you always know where the Secret Invasion story would end?
> 
> Bendis: Yeah, there are three or four pretty big endings for specific characters. I had them pretty tight, and when I pitched them the "gloriousness" I pitched them pretty heavy. Because what you're really pitching is "What's the point?" The good lesson learned from House of M and Civil War is that you should come out of these with new stories to tell. What's an Avengers story we haven't heard before? The perfect example is the Registration Act. What are the X-Men stories with no mutants left? What are the stories now that Wolverine knows his past? These are stories we've not heard. That's the good stuff. *Red Hulk as well. That's the good stuff.*



I found that the most funny. Good stuff Bendis.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2008)

Bendis - suck it civil war


----------



## Arishem (Apr 10, 2008)

More Skrully goodness for everyone!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 10, 2008)

First zombies, now skrulls?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> First zombies, now skrulls?


You say that like you didn't see this coming.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 10, 2008)

Zombies are cool. Skrulls are stupid, no matter how Bendis plays his cards


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2008)

I think this subsection should have  superskrullaru as it's picture, much like the bathhous


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I think this subsection should have superskrullaru as it's picture, much like the bathhous


only lonely pervs go to the bathhouse.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 10, 2008)

I just hope to God that this event is not delayed, that would only just piss me off.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> I just hope to God that this event is not delayed, that would only just piss me off.



Yu is nearly done with SI#3 right now so I don't think we have to worry about the main series being delayed, Tie-ins might be delayed though


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm still waiting for Ultimate Hulk vs Wolverine


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

The Young Avengers got your back Fury. 
Wait a minute... This pic lacks "Patriot-ism"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 10, 2008)

I damn hope that Fury takes names when he comes back.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 10, 2008)

> Secret Invasion: Front Line #1



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK!

Why the fuck does every fucking event have to get tainted by this faggetry! You know how Lil Mo hates Layla? Multiple that by two, and you get my hate for Sally Floyd.

Fuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

LOL! I think the onlyu Front Line series worth reading was Civil War. I mean, how are they going to pull this off. Think "real life" for a second. Frontline is (supposedly) some what of a respectable News Paper. If they start printing stories of secret alien invaders and little green men they might as well change theirr name to "The DB"


----------



## Deviate (Apr 10, 2008)

I pray that the entire mini is about Sally getting anally raped.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

Your level of hate is to be respected... and feared.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 10, 2008)

Deviate said:


> I pray that the entire mini is about Sally getting anally raped.



fap fap fap


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2008)

Frontlines aren't always bad, Civil War: Frontline gave us Penance


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 10, 2008)

Deviate said:


> I pray that the entire mini is about Sally getting anally raped.



Good! Your hate has made you powerful. Now fulfill your destiny and take your father's place at my side.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 10, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> LOL! I think the onlyu Front Line series worth reading was Civil War. I mean, how are they going to pull this off. Think "real life" for a second. Frontline is (supposedly) some what of a respectable News Paper. If they start printing stories of secret alien invaders and little green men they might as well change theirr name to "The DB"


Front Line: CW wiped it's ass on the notion that Marvel was going to treat both sides of the war evenly.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 10, 2008)

If SI: Frontline takes a previously worthless D lister and turns them into a badass who can take names with heavy level A listers, I'm all for it.

Plus WWH: Frontline gave us Jameson coming out ahead, which doesn't happen nearly enough.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 10, 2008)

Sally = Epic Fail

As long as Sally appears in Front Line, Front Line = Epic Fail


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm thinking we are going to get a lot of Sentry in SI.

1) Bendis wrote it.
2) I think Sentry's wife is a Skrull.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Sally = Epic Fail
> 
> As long as Sally appears in Front Line, Front Line = Epic Fail


I likes Sally Floyd in the Decimation/Generation M story.


Sylar said:


> If SI: Frontline takes a previously worthless D lister and turns them into a badass who can take names with heavy level A listers, I'm all for it.
> 
> *Plus WWH: Frontline gave us Jameson coming out ahead, which doesn't happen nearly enough.*


When was this? I gave up on WWH FL when they kept beating around the bush on who killed the robot... Speaking of which, who killed the damn robot?! 


Spy_Smasher said:


> I'm thinking we are going to get a lot of Sentry in SI.
> 
> 1) Bendis wrote it.
> 2) I think Sentry's wife is a Skrull.


I think Sentry's a Skrull, and his tower that appeared outta nowhere has to be like 30... No, 40 skrulls.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> When was this? I gave up on WWH FL when they kept beating around the bush on who killed the robot... Speaking of which, who killed the damn robot?!



The stone guy ordered the robot not to help or hurt any humans. A woman was being attacked by some thugs who saw the robot and ran away. The woman then thanked the robot for saving her and the robot self-destructed because it violated its orders.

And Jameson is the owner of Ulrich's and Sally's paper. He's used the competition between the Bugle and Frontline to increase sales.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2008)

Wait what? Then why is the Bugle going under?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> and his tower that appeared outta nowhere has to be like 30... No, 40 skrulls.


this made me lol. Except maybe that building that beat up on Avengers is the Skrull team.

Skrull Team Building Assemble! Form of a building!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

Sylar said:


> The stone guy ordered the robot not to help or hurt any humans. A woman was being attacked by some thugs who saw the robot and ran away. The woman then thanked the robot for saving her and the robot self-destructed because it violated its orders.
> 
> And Jameson is the owner of Ulrich's and Sally's paper. He's used the competition between the Bugle and Frontline to increase sales.


Are you fucking kidding me?! It's official, every tie-in of WWH sucked. Yes, this also includes the pointless battle against the X-Men.


Kilowog said:


> Wait what? Then why is the Bugle going under?


Cause Mrs Jameson wanted it to... The she sold it.


Spy_Smasher said:


> this made me lol. Except maybe that building that beat up on Avengers is the Skrull team.
> 
> Skrull Team Building Assemble! Form of a building!


The Chrysler Building idea was so stupid that you couldn't help but laugh. He beat up all of them.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 11, 2008)

Didn't some guy buy the Bugle in ASM from JJJ?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah, I forget his name (BND joke) but that guys is awesome.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, I forget his name (BND joke) but that guys is awesome.



He can't get Pete's name right for the life of him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> He can't get Pete's name right for the life of him.


He can't get anyone's name right so far.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2008)

In a lot of solicitations for SI stuff they frequently say that Nick Fury hasn't appeared in a comic since Secret War, unless I'm mistaken he appears an assload of times after SW in Brubaker's Captain America helping Bucky from behind the scenes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> In a lot of solicitations for SI stuff they frequently say that Nick Fury hasn't appeared in a comic since Secret War, *unless I'm mistaken he appears an assload of times after SW in Brubaker's Captain America helping Bucky from behind the scenes*.


That was through radio comminucations and then he had a robot. He never made a "face to face" with anyone after Secret War,


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

You also have to take into consideration that this is apart of a sequence of events that Bendis claims began during Secret War.

He also wrote Disassembled and House of M.

So if we are to believe that all of these are tied together, (we have to minus Civil War since it wasn't his story), then it goes like this.

Secret War- Nick Fury is gone
Disassembled- Classic Avengers is gone
House of M- Mutants are gone
Secret Invasion- Everything comes together...somehow...

Besides being written by the same person, and claiming to be apart of some overarching plot against the Marvel Universe...the only thing these events have in common, is that they all have that weird...reality distorting, sensationalizing, unrealistic aspect to them that points to Scarlet Witch freaking out.

I mean even Secret War...which was the most down to earth of the stories...was really fucked up at the end. Where super powered villians just come out of nowhere and nearly destroy New York...and then just leave and suddenly everyone points to Fury saying "It's your fault!" and he leaves. And the plot is never really touched upon again. Latveria was the center of every evil, but then maybe it was Skrulls doing it, and Fury found out, but then why is Doom in control of Latveria again? Did the Skrulls get scared and run off when he came back? Or is Doom a Skrull now, then why the fuck...it just spirals out of control.

Even Secret Invasion has this surreal feel to it, because...I mean lets fucking face it, why are the Skrulls doing this? How could they even be a fucking threat at this level? I mean even if he explains that they could somehow pull this off, it seems...disjointed, and sloppy, and really really phony. It's too complex an idea, especially when you take into consideration how far Bendis is willing to take this plot, and backtrack, to retcon everything since the Kree/Skrull war.

It would be like OMD times a billion.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 11, 2008)

Bendis is gay lol


----------



## Hellion (Apr 11, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> You also have to take into consideration that this is apart of a sequence of events that Bendis claims began during Secret War.
> 
> He also wrote Disassembled and House of M.
> 
> ...



I'm not a mind reader... but I don't think this guy likes Bendis


----------



## Parallax (Apr 11, 2008)

Well he does have a point.  We're all in love with this arc now, but by the end I predict most of us will be pissed and bitchy

not me though I'll be reading Final Crisis

oh wait...


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I'm not a mind reader... but I don't think this guy likes Bendis



Bendis is a good writer, but he has no grasp of continuinity. I'm not saying the immediate storyline will be dumb. I'm saying that the greater payoff for readers will be small, and that in order to make this any intresting, some very painful retcons are going to have to be made.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2008)

The word 'retcon' is thrown around too much around Bendis...

Is what he did with Wanda REALLY a retcon? All he did was say that hey her powers aren't what everyone thought they were. That's not a retcon, that's a plot twist.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

No...a retcon is more like how...

Even though it has been shown in the past that Scarlet Witch not only remembers he kids, and remembers the plot that lead to her mind being erased of the fact, but also accepts it, and tries to perpetuate the illiusion in order to keep her friends and remaining family safe.

So really her melt down was over nothing since not only did she know what her friends did, but she was okay with it, at least in the past.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2008)

And the 2nd one 

After the Galactus storyarc in Nova, he's coming to Earth for Secret Invasion

this is all the SI stuff they talk about, rest of interview is for the Galactus arc and for a Groot-Nova crossover after SI



> *NRAMA:* What will readers see in Nova after the Galactus storyline?
> 
> *DA:* Secret Invasion! The Skrulls are a cosmic threat -- Nova was bound to get tied up in it.
> 
> ...



Also I've been hearing a lot of rumors (a couple from relatively good sources) that certain Celestials will appear in SI


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

Am I the only one that think Nova isn't that good without some underlying event (cosmic or otherwise) tied into the plot?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't consider House of M a retcon. Ressurecting people is not retconing.
Saying they never died is a retcon.

Harry Osbourne=/=Hawkeye


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Also I've been hearing a lot of rumors (a couple from relatively good sources) that certain Celestials will appear in SI


If this is true I will be very happy, though I have heard that Joe Q hates the cosmic gods / celestials / abstracts stuff.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 11, 2008)

If he takes Warlock with him could be fun


and


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2008)

Taleran said:


> If he takes Warlock with him could be fun
> 
> 
> and



By the Power of the Banhammer, I dub thee AWESOME


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 11, 2008)

Is that Nick Fury?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Only read this if you've already read the major SI spoiler rumor_ 



I can't wait until everyone here finds out Nick is a Skrull.  Heads will explode.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 11, 2008)

^ ur a bit late there


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah, late by at least two weeks.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2008)

I like it


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol! Blues Brothers!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't care enough about the f4 to want to read this.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2008)

Taleran said:


> ^ ur a bit late there


I wasn't trying to give out the spoiler. I was trying (unsuccessfully it seems) to commiserate with the people who had seen it two weeks ago. *shrugs*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I like it



Franklin still has his powers. He could wreck major crap all over.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't follow FF. What is Franklin's currently accepted power level?


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

A Cosmic Cube possessing tween?

Edit: I don't know if I'm using tween in the right context...wtf is a tween and where did I hear it before?

He is like 11 years old...


----------



## Hellion (Apr 11, 2008)

Awe I spoiled myself


----------



## Arishem (Apr 11, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> If this is true I will be very happy, though I have heard that Joe Q hates the cosmic gods / celestials / abstracts stuff.



It's time that I bring out_ the _thumb.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2008)

So still very high. That kind of surprises me actually. I used to get the sense that a lot of writers had trouble with Franklin.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I don't follow FF. What is Franklin's currently accepted power level?



Unknown.

Despite his powers supposedly "permanently" burned out in reviving 616 Galactus, he used his powers on Modulus.

Exactly to what degree of his powers are back, is unknown. Since Marvel is shying away from him as possible.

When House of M first started, I thought there'd be a huge RW battle between Wanda and Franklin.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Unknown.
> 
> Despite his powers supposedly "permanently" burned out in reviving 616 Galactus, he used his powers on Modulus.
> 
> Exactly to what degree of his powers are back, is unknown. Since Marvel is shying away from him as possible.


This is more in line with what I was expecting.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2008)

lol @ Franklin Richards: Not So Secret Invasion

Deitobi goodness also my photobucket album



> The Story: The secret is out and no one is safe...not even lovable little Franklin Richards and his robot pal, H.E.R.B.I.E.! The Skrulls have taken over the Baxter Building and it's going to be intergalactic insanity for our dynamite duo in this not-quite-official tie-in! And if Frank and H.E.R.B. do manage to survive the Skrulls, they still have to deal with other invasions -- from giant lizards, super-villains and evil robots! It's five new stories invading a comic shop near you this May!


----------



## Deviate (Apr 11, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> *Spoiler*: _Only read this if you've already read the major SI spoiler rumor_
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until everyone here finds out Nick is a Skrull.  Heads will explode.



I'm still hoping this spoiler is false.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll buying the Franklin Richards book. The last one was made of lulz.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> *Spoiler*: _Only read this if you've already read the major SI spoiler rumor_
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until everyone here finds out Nick is a Skrull.  Heads will explode.



Personally


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't wait for when its revealed that there is no Nick Fury and he's been a Skrull for pretty much all of his appearances...


----------



## mow (Apr 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _regarding mentioned spoiler_ 



I still think that off all the skrull revelations, Nick being one would be the most retarded, unexplainable aspect ever. why fuckign hide if you are a skurll in the most high of postions a mortal can possibly hold in Marvel universe? the only other way around is either

1) skrull nick forgot he is a skrull
2) skrull nick became too fond of the humans to allow the skrull invasion

option 1 is plain retarded,m and option 2 is just as inane, becuase seeing nick's high postion; he couldve easily counter acted the invasion. there is no way about this being logical. it's like saying tobi is fucking obito. 

unless they say it's magic [/lil m0]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

But it IS magic.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 11, 2008)

If Sentry is a skrull that would explain why he aint destroyed the Earth yet....he's probably out there staleMATING Galacuts


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I still want to know who the Kree is...


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hulkling is half Kree


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hulkling is half Kree




*Spoiler*: __ 



WHATATWEEEST


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

Hopefully Marvel Boy...he needs to be used at some point for gods sake.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No Marvel said that one character was secretly a Kree in disguise.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just want to be part of the spoiler club.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 11, 2008)

God damn you stupid wankers. Stop talking in/about spoilers. I'm feeling left out


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sucks to be you.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Xorn is a Skrull.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

When Wolverins sais "And that's the end of Xorn" I hoped that he'd never be mentioned in comic book history again. I'm glad he got thrown into the sun,


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well who didn't see that coming...although I have to say this feels like the final nail in the coffin that was possibly the best X-Men run in the last decade (goodnight sweet prince). But really all it does is make me hope that other such unaccountable things are fixed as well.

Spider-Man is a Skrull, he was taken during Back in Black and the one that we've seen in New Avengers is a Skrull which is why he saved Skrull Jessica and Skrull baby from harm. The real Peter, is trapped in a Virtual world where he has been subjected to the plots of OMD and BND.

Make it so Bendis!


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2008)

Ya know Spiderman being the hero that the Skrulls thought was too pathetic to switch would be pretty damn funny especially New Avengers...


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

I was figuring that was Hank but low and behold me being proven wrong.

I guess Marvel doesn't like twisting the knife as much as I do.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 12, 2008)

My money's on Slapstick. He's reeks of failure.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bendis agreed that getting them divorced was the right choice. Don't remember if he agreed with the method though. Disagreeing with his boss at this point will get his ass canned, just when he is writing what looks to be his best event book.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 12, 2008)

> Ultron is the big bad in Conquest... and he is basically destroying all the Kree... before he left earth and joined the phalanx... Ultron was infected with that virus created by 'hank pym'. If Hank's been a Skrull for a while... maybe he programmed Ultron to go after the Kree on purpose? Just a thought.. and a neat way to tie both events together.


Makes sense to me.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh wow, I wonder why I didn't see that before! I read somewhere that Bendis said he met with the Annihilation team and that it was their intention to get Annihilation to connect with things closer to home.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 12, 2008)

Datsa grayt plot twist!


----------



## Sylar (Apr 12, 2008)

Maybe we'll see Ronan come to Earth for a little payback.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2008)

170 said:


> 1) skrull CENSOR forgot he is a skrull



Skrull sleeper cells have their memories erased and they return once they are activated to avoid being detected.  This was confirmed months ago, keep up


----------



## Arishem (Apr 12, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Maybe we'll see Ronan come to Earth for a little payback.



If Ronan runs into Thor, he might end up feeling inadequate.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 12, 2008)

Oooh nice fight. Though I have to admit I'm a bit confused by Thor's power level atm. he has "Odin's power" but who trusts JMS to know just what the heck that entails? Not me.

Anyway, I'd be shocked if we see a lot of Thor in SI.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 12, 2008)

Dont the Skrulls have thier own Pantheon. I bet Skrull Thor>>>Real Thor


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 12, 2008)

They do, and there is a "god" tie-in to SI, but I don't think Thor is in it.  Anyway, he's not in the art I've seen.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 12, 2008)

I think there is also gonna be an "Eternals" tie in aswell because arent these Skrulls the deviant version?

Could you post pics of the art please


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Secret Invasion: Home Invasion*



I found this on Marvel Digital Unlimited. I think it's cool that they're not limiting themselves to high profile humans and superheroes. New pages added every Mon-Wed-Fri.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 12, 2008)

Who is that? Yoda? Is nothing sacred anymore?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 12, 2008)

Not Yoda. I'm thinking a more (or less lol) deformed Sloth from Goonies.

The book is interesting though. You guys should check it out.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 12, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> I think there is also gonna be an "Eternals" tie in aswell because arent these Skrulls the deviant version?
> Could you post pics of the art please







LIL_M0 said:


> I found this on Marvel Digital Unlimited. I think it's cool that they're not limiting themselves to high profile humans and superheroes. New pages added every Mon-Wed-Fri.


That's pretty cool.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 12, 2008)

I thought skrulls were deviant kree?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2008)

no read Secret Invasion: Saga

Skrulls and Kree are from completely different galaxies.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 12, 2008)

The guy thats making RA/YA:SI is actually braging about killing and maiming the teens.



Marvel will die to me if they do as such
I mean it, I won't even go to the movies anymore





> IGN Comics: Are creators Brian K. Vaughan or Allan Heinberg involved with this series at all?
> 
> Yost: Yes, in the sense that the incredible pressure of writing these amazing characters is with me every day. Brian and Allan have created these kids that are so loved, so fully realized flesh and blood people, that it's been a joy to think about screwing this up. Thanks, guys!




 GOD I'M GONNA FUCK YOU IN THE ASS!


----------



## Deviate (Apr 12, 2008)

> Millions of years ago, the Celestials performed genetic experiments on the reptilian ancestors of the Skrulls, resulting in three branches of Skrulls that eventually warred with one another. The Deviant branch - possessing the innate ability to shapeshift - were triumphant, and after wiping out all other Skrulls began to expand their territory. The Deviant branch would later split into two more groups, being the modern Skrulls and an anomaly called the Dire Wraiths, a parasitic race that could still shapeshift and had use of magic, but were not as technologically advanced as the Skrulls (the Dire Wraiths were eventually exterminated through the efforts of Rom Spaceknight).



Ah, now I see.


----------



## mow (Apr 12, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> The guy thats making RA/YA:SI is actually braging about killing and maiming the teens.
> 
> Marvel will die to me if they do as such
> I mean it, I won't even go to the movies anymore
> ...



lord, how i fucking love wankers that dont give a rats arse about anyone.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 12, 2008)

I should make a Rom Spaceknight thread in the Dump. Except no one would read it.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2008)

How perceptive of you.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2008)

Link removed

I bet Ant-Man will die by getting thrown into a kree engine yalling "not like this"


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 13, 2008)

I imagine Ant-Man doing something really heroic...doing his usual celebration about it...then get shot in the back...and everyone attends his funeral, because he died a fucking hero


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah. The same way "everyone" attended Booster Gold's funeral when he died doing something heroic.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 13, 2008)

Unlike Booster Gold, Ant Man is a hero a good-guy funny.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2008)

Why must you spout utter lies?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 13, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Unlike Booster Gold, Ant Man is a hero a good-guy funny.


I should kill you... 

But seriously, I like prefer Booster to Ant-Man. A while back I bought a issue of "Irredeemable" cause I heard it was funny... and I wasted three bucks.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2008)

I like em both about the same.  Thing Booster has over Eric is Skeets and the fact that it's ongoing, lulz factor is about the same.

though 3$ for an issue is a rip off, since you can get all 12 issues for 20$ if you buy the trades


----------



## Stalin (Apr 14, 2008)

Secret invasion #1 was okay, what comics does this take place after, the new avengers?


----------



## Deviate (Apr 14, 2008)

Coming in July

SECRET INVASION #4 (of 8)
Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
Penciled by LEINIL FRANCIS YU
Cover by GABRIELE DELL'OTTO
Variant Cover by STEVE MCNIVEN
Variant Cover by LEINIL FRANCIS YU
Sketch Variant Cover by STEVE MCNIVEN

The world has turned upside down! The Skrulls have taken the Earth as part of their empire, the Avengers and Initiative are scattered...but there are two people who want some answers. One has a hammer and one has a shield.
32 PGS./Cardstock Cover/Rated T+ …$3.99

SKRULLS! ONE-SHOT
Written by JOHN RHETT THOMAS
Cover by GREG HORN

Ever since the dawning of the Marvel Age of heroes, the Skrulls have been known as scheming, conniving, insidious interlopers in the affairs not just of Earth, but the whole universe. Now, get the Skrulls' side of the story! Who are they, what drives them, and what are their ultimate goals? Who are their heroes, and who are their villains? And what will become of their clash between religion and modernity - manifest in their relentless pursuit of the Earth as the final prize - when it spills over into universal mayhem?

SKRULLS! helps answer these questions and gives you the clues to ask even more! Featuring detailed information about the full expanse of Skrull history – including biographical data of classic Skrulls through the ages, reprints of key moments from Skrull history and original material that will help form a deeper understanding of the Skrull race...all from a Skrull perspective. SKRULLS! is 64 pages and no ads full of shape-shifting secrets!
64 PGS./Rated T+ …$4.99

AVENGERS: THE INITIATIVE #15
Written by DAN SLOTT & CHRISTOS GAGE
Penciled by HARVEY TOLIBAO
Cover by MARK BROOKS

SECRET INVASION TIE-IN!
"The Only Good Skrull..."
With the NEW AVENGERS and the MIGHTY AVENGERS trapped in the Savage Land, it's up to the AVENGERS INITIATIVE to face off against the first major strike of the Skrull Invasion! There, on the field of battle, the cadet with the biggest secret has to choose how red (or green) his blood really is. Heroes will fall. Heroes will die. And one shall rise. All THIS and: A new cowardly low for ANT-MAN! A new danger for WAR MACHINE! And 3-D MAN gains a "killer" new "krew"!
32 PGS./Rated T+ …$2.99

BLACK PANTHER #39
Written by JASON AARON
Penciled by JEFTE PALO
Cover by JASON PEARSON

"SEE WAKANDA, AND DIE," PART 1
3-part tie-in to "Secret Invasion," written by guest-writer Jason Aaron (WOLVERINE)!
When the Skrulls come to town, it's all-out war in Wakanda. The alien invaders have war ships, advanced technology, super-powered soldiers and an army that outnumbers the Wakandans ten to one. Cake walk, right? Think again. There's a reason Wakanda had never been conquered – and the Skrulls are about to find out why…the hard way.
32 PGS./Rated T+ …$2.99

INCREDIBLE HERCULES #119
Written by GREG PAK & FRED VAN LENTE
Penciled by RAFA SANDOVAL
Cover by JOHN ROMITA JR., KLAUS JANSON & DEAN WHITE

SECRET INVASION TIE-IN!
"SACRED INVASION" takes a shocking turn! Betrayed by one of their own, their strategy in shambles, Hercules and the God Squad find themselves marooned on a hostile world with countless hordes of alien slave-deities between them and their final goal of the Skrull pantheon! They have no choice but to fight against impossible odds for their very lives, for in this realm, gods can die, and in this issue -- A GOD WILL DIE!
32 PGS./Rated T+ …$2.99

MS. MARVEL #29
Written by BRIAN REED
Penciled by ADRIANA MELO
Cover by GREG HORN

SECRET INVASION continues here! Intergalactic war comes to the streets of Manhattan! As Ms. Marvel stands alone before the Skrull invasion, she must find the warrior within and stop an army of invincible killers!
32 PGS./Rated T+ …$2.99

THUNDERBOLTS #122
Written by CHRISTOS GAGE
Penciled by FERNANDO BLANCO
Cover by BILLY TAN

SECRET INVASION strikes Thunderbolts Mountain as Captain Marvel attacks! But when you're dealing with the Thunderbolts, it's never quite clear who's the villain and who's the hero...Also, another unexpected visitor shows up, threatening to tear the T-Bolts apart from within! Can Norman Osborn hold his team of damaged psyches and tortured souls together, or is this the end of the Thunderbolts as we know them? Part 1 of 4.
32 PGS./Rated T+ …$2.99

SECRET INVASION: RUNAWAYS/YOUNG AVENGERS #2 (of 3)
Written by CHRISTOPHER YOST
Art by TAKESHI MIYAZAWA
Cover by MICHAEL RYAN

Things look bleak for the future of the Marvel Universe. Xavin has turned on the Runaways. Hulkling is out of commission. Can the rest of the Runaways and Young Avengers keep it together? Heck, can they survive?
32 PGS./Rated T+ …$2.99

SECRET INVASION: FANTASTIC FOUR #3 (of 3)
Written by ROBERTO AGUIRRE-SACASA
Penciled by BARRY KITSON
Cover by ALAN DAVIS

"OPERATION: BREAK-IN!"
As the situation in the Negative Zone continues devolving, Ben and Johnny realize that their one chance to get back home resides with a criminal mastermind...trapped in Reed's prison for non-registered heroes and villains! It's the new Fantastic Four, True believers--the Thing, the Human Torch, Franklin, and Valeria--making one last-ditch attempt to save the Baxter Building from complete destruction!
32 PGS./Rated A …$2.99

SKRULLS VS. POWER PACK #1 (of 4)
Written by FRED VAN LENTE
Penciled by CORY HAMSCHER
Cover by GURIHIRU

Sssshh! There's this invasion, see, and it's a secret... No, no, not that one. I mean the one where dastardly SKRULLS impersonate Marvel's premiere all-kids super hero team, commit crimes around the universe in their form, so intergalactic bounty hunters capture and imprison Alex, Julie, Jack and Katie in Space Juvie...the dreaded reform-school planet Hadith-VI! And the only ones with any hope of springing them are FRANKLIN RICHARDS, H.E.R.B.I.E., and SMARTSHIP FRIDAY!
32 PGS./All Ages …$2.99

SECRET INVASION: FRONT LINE #1 (of 5)
Written by BRIAN REED
Penciled by GG STUDIO'S MARCO CASTIELLO
Cover by JUAN DOE

As Skrull warships fill the skies, and heroes battle for their very survival in the Savage Land, the citizens of New York struggle to survive the worst day of their lives. Brian Reed (CAPTAIN MARVEL) and Marco Castiello bring you a stunning ground-level look at Secret Invasion!
32 PGS./Rated T+ …$2.99

MIGHTY AVENGERS #16
Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
Penciled by KHOI PHAM
Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC

SECRET INVASION TIE-IN!
ELEKTRA IS A SKRULL!! Words that have echoed through Marvel Comics for the last two years. But how did this happen and for how long has this been true? THE ANSWER IS HERE! Hint! She went down swinging. Plus the answer to the biggest question in modern Avengers history...
32 PGS./Rated A …$2.99

NEW AVENGERS #43
Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
Penciled by BILLY TAN
Cover by ALEKSI BRICLOT

SECRET INVASION TIE-IN!
SPIDER-MAN VERSUS CAPTAIN AMERICA IN THE JUNGLES OF THE SAVAGE LAND! But who is who and what is what?? At least one of these people isn't who they say they are. Plus a huge chapter in the Secret Invasion story as more information as to how the Skrulls set their major plans in motion is revealed...

Guest-starring Ka-Zar and Shanna and featuring spectacular artwork from rising star Billy Tan.
32 PGS./Rated A …$2.99

July


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2008)

> Xavin has turned on the Runaways.



you were saying banhammer


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 15, 2008)

Secret Invasion sucks.

If you disagree then you are wrong

Marvel simply sucks at big events, tying every god damn piece of paper into their story so if you miss one then you're screwed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

This is kinda hawt.


----------



## mow (Apr 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> This is kinda hawt.



I believe this paralles my thoughs atm


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Secret Invasion sucks.
> 
> If you disagree then you are wrong
> 
> Marvel simply sucks at big events, tying every god damn piece of paper into their story so if you miss one then you're screwed.



Annihilation is Marvel's best by a long freaking mile.

Ignore its sequel.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 15, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Annihilation is Marvel's best by a long freaking mile.
> 
> Ignore its sequel.



Even it cannot redeem Dissassembled, HoM, Civil War, WWH, Conquest and SI

Messiah Complex was alright but was really playing second fiddle to the Sinestro Corps war


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2008)

*looks at Ms. Marvel #29 cover.

"Stark '08" oh for the love of god NO!!!!


CW was alright ignore half the tie-ins and it was solid, same with HoM but to a lesser extent.  Also SI ain't that bad, hell we've only seen one issue so far.  Though you are completely right about Dissasembled and WWH, nothing can redeem those.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 15, 2008)

Everyone has their own opinions on Marvel's last few events, and I think all of those opinions are equal. Expect, of course, anyone's opinion that WWH was anything but a waste of paper. Thats not an opinion, its nonsense.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

WWH had no real consequence other than "allegedly" changing Hulk's skin pigment. The colloseum: gone. The meik bugs: dead. The Warbound: damned to the depths of obscurity. It's like it never happened.

I've really enjoyed all of the other Marvel events, even (small parts of) Conquest.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 15, 2008)

Wut abowt Skaar?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 15, 2008)

The problem with the recent Marvel big events is that the premises behind them range from stupid (WWH) to fair (Civil War) though the execution range from idiotic (HoM/Civil War) to decent (WWH)

Annihlation and Sinestro Corps War are two arcs that have a awesome concept with awesome execution. You'd think after how good Annihlation was, Marvel would gt Giffen to write more books. Instead they let him go to DC

Quesada is gay lol


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Wut abowt Skaar?


Skaar is filler. 


omg laser pew pew! said:


> Annihlation and Sinestro Corps War are two arcs that have a awesome concept with awesome execution.


I agree with this part


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 16, 2008)

Notice how they are also both "Cosmic" type books.

Notice how both Marvel and DC have tried to marginalize there cosmic continuity in the last few years.

I think the success of those two series should be proof enough that people are still in love with the sci-fi aspect of comics.

After Sinestro DC is starting to get the idea...Amazons Attack flopped and Sinestro Corps was the best thing they had made in continuity in years.

Marvel is starting to get the idea with the Skrulls book, which basically amounts to the last few issues of Sinestro (Battle of Earth part), but the fact that there is little to no backstory of how or who these Skrulls who are invading, unlike the Sinestro Corps who were built up tremendously before finally attacking, I just don't feel any danger or suspense in it.

Annihilation was good because there were so many books going into it that built up the storyline. Conquest flopped because the build up was so boring in but a few (Nova/Starlord) books.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 16, 2008)

Not to mention it seemed the writers between the books actually talked to each other and made Annihlation/SC War plausible continuity wise. 

I mean no one has forgotten the Civil War/Amazing Spider-Man moment


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 16, 2008)

I think the fact that SCW and Annihilation were pretty small in scope helped a lot. I mean, with SCW you basically had one writer and three books (if you look at the 1-shots as a "series"). It was tight. Compare that to CW. I mean, I can't be the only person who was frustrated by the eight different characterizations of Captain America and Tony Stark in the various CW books. Everywhere you turned there was a different take on the "CW" event. Now that may sound interesting in theory but in practice it just came across as bloated and unfocused.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

I just realized something, Black Bolt had an Infinity Gem, will this be mentioned at all?  I mean in Captain Britain, the Skrulls are trying to harness the world's magic for their own purposes why not also try to take the Infinity Gauntlet?

Reed Richards and Tony Stark are compromised they could take their gems and they could also conceivably get Xavier and Strange's gems.

If Bendis at least mentions this, then Namor's overall importance skyrockets


----------



## Sylar (Apr 16, 2008)

Its worth noting that Black Bolt had the Reality Gem so whatever Bendis decides to do can be explained easily enough with a reality warp....


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 16, 2008)

Soul Gem- Dr. Strange

Mind Gem- Professor X

Time Gem- Namor

Space Gem- Black Bolt

Reality Gem- Iron Man

Power Gem- Reed Richards


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

Mar-Vell is now blatantly revealed to be a skrull


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 16, 2008)

Athena had aa badass moment with a skrull


----------



## Thorn (Apr 16, 2008)

Captain Skrullvel is badass.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 16, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Athena had aa badass moment with a skrull



That issue had a lot of great moments. Cho causing Thena to own herself was good stuff.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thorn said:


> Captain Skrullvel is badass.


Agent Sante is a Skrull


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm a skrull.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I'm a skrull.


That's what they want you to think? Been to any art museums lately?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

5$ says this pushes Teddy Altman over the edge


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

I just wanna know why Marv attacked the T-Bolts.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

Cause he was ordered to? 

anyways I found this:



> SECRET INVASION: WHO DO YOU TRUST? # 1
> The Story: SECRET INVASION One-Shot!
> Five stories from across the Marvel Universe, illuminating key elements of the SECRET INVASION! *Captain Marvel takes a stand! *Marvel Boy makes a choice! Wonder Man and the Beast face off! Abigail Brand, Agent of SWORD finds the foe! And the Agents of Atlas enter the fight!



I think this stand is to take the side of his people and _then_ he was ordered to attack the TBolts


----------



## Thorn (Apr 17, 2008)

Norman's a Skrull.  They call him... Green Skrublin.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 17, 2008)

About Runaways SI tie-in:
*Spoiler*: _big spoilers, you have been warned_ 



Xavin betrays the group. I guess this is what the new writer meant when he said "I'm going to enjoy destroying the Runaways."


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2008)

Arishem said:


> About Runaways SI tie-in:
> *Spoiler*: _big spoilers, you have been warned_
> 
> 
> ...



How could you possibly know that?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 17, 2008)

Arishem said:


> About Runaways SI tie-in:
> *Spoiler*: _big spoilers, you have been warned_
> 
> 
> ...



50 bucks says Lina screws Nico because of this...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> How could you possibly know that?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 17, 2008)

Secret Invasion 4 blurb


*Spoiler*: __ 




The world has turned upside down! The Skrulls have taken the Earth as part of their empire, the Avengers and Initiative are scattered...but there are two people who want some answers. *One has a hammer* and one has a shield. 





I SAY THEE HOLY FUCK!


----------



## Sylar (Apr 17, 2008)

I would have been shocked if Thor didn't show up and kick ass. 

TASTE MY HAMMER FOUL CHANGELINGS!!!


----------



## Arishem (Apr 17, 2008)

It was in Marvel's preview for July on IGN. Here is the actual description for the comic:
*Spoiler*: __ 



SECRET INVASION: RUNAWAYS/YOUNG AVENGERS #2 (of 3)
Written by CHRISTOPHER YOST
Art by TAKESHI MIYAZAWA
Cover by MICHAEL RYAN

Things look bleak for the future of the Marvel Universe. Xavin has turned on the Runaways. Hulkling is out of commission. Can the rest of the Runaways and Young Avengers keep it together? Heck, can they survive?
32 PGS./Rated T+ ?$2.99


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 17, 2008)

It's the tiumphant return of Beta Ray Bill and U.S. Agent!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> It's the tiumphant return of Beta Ray Bill and U.S. Agent!



That was my guess, actually.  Why bother obscuring it if it were other heroes.

If Thor were involved they'd say so directly and publicly to attract as much attention as possible.

If Cap were coming back from the dead, the description would be censored to "Thor and XXXXXXX"


----------



## Taleran (Apr 17, 2008)

but then if you look at the blurb for Thor #10 


it looks like Skrulls in asgard


----------



## Sylar (Apr 17, 2008)

Clearly Femki is a skrull.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 17, 2008)

comparrison time


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2008)

Wondering is the map ONLY shows US targets or if it was a general NA map.  Because I'd expect they would try to take out Omega Flight.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 17, 2008)

So, I know that SI is a big clusterfuck of titles. Besides NA, Mighty and SI itself, what other books should I be buying that are worth it? I hated Civil War because of all the tie ins (and the sucky ass ending), and the only good thing about WWH was that there were few tie-ins (WWH:X-men was the shiznit!) and I want to limit myself to only the important ones.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 17, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> So, I know that SI is a big clusterfuck of titles. *Besides NA, Mighty and SI itself,* what other books should I be buying that are worth it? I hated Civil War because of all the tie ins (and the sucky ass ending), and the only good thing about WWH was that there were few tie-ins (WWH:X-men was the shiznit!) and I want to limit myself to only the important ones.


Those are the only ones I plan on reading along with _SI: Who do you Trust?_ Possibly _SI: X-Men_ too.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2008)

Thunderbolts and Incredible Hercules tie-ins seem relatively important.  Also maybe Captain Britain.  

Aside from that any titles with the words "Secret Invasion" in the title (FF, Runaways/YA, Spider-Man, X-Men,etc.)


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2008)

Arishem said:


> It was in Marvel's preview for July on IGN. Here is the actual description for the comic:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Either its a shitty writer and marvel is gonna die for me, or Obvious plot is obvious. Xavin has shown that her love for Karolina>Skrull love, and that she finds religion to be abhorible and useless. She has also shown that she is completly and totally subserviant to Hulkling, so, either the writer has never read Runaways before, or Xavin is clearly going for the inside agent bit.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 17, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> ... so, either the writer has never read Runaways before ...


The truth gets negged.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2008)

He wrote endangered species, x-furrys, divided we stand, and the new x-men issues where they kill half the school for lulz


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 17, 2008)

Banhammer said:
			
		

> ... so, either the writer has never read Runaways before ...



It's Brian "Retcon King, don't-give-a-fuck-about-continuity" Bendis.

This is the same guy that retconned Scarlet Witch's powers to be massive multiversal reality warping powers.

The same guy that retconned the cosmic Beyonder to just a mutant Inhuman.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It's Brian "Retcon King, don't-give-a-fuck-about-continuity" Bendis.
> 
> This is the same guy that retconned Scarlet Witch's powers to be massive multiversal reality warping powers.
> 
> The same guy that retconned the cosmic Beyonder to just a mutant Inhuman.



He's not writting the SI: Runaways/ YA issue.  The concept and story is written by Chris Yost.

Though I've never seen having Wanda's power evolving as that much of a retcon as much as her powers just never being that understood.

Beyonder is inexcusable though.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2008)

yeah, well, anything that involves more than one country at a time, hell, one city, makes me wanna cover my years and scream LALALALLALALALALALALA I CAN'T HEAR JOOOO!



Anihalation aside


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2008)

SI is confirmed to be affecting 3 nations.  

- USA (duh)
- Wakanda (Black Panther tie-in will be "like braveheart but with skrulls")
- Britain (Skrulls use excalibur to try to wipe out Earth's ability to use magic)

what other nations are even mildly important in 616 Earth?  I for one really want to see Omega Flight fight skrulls CANADIAN STYLE, it's aboot time eh.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> SI is confirmed to be affecting 3 nations.
> 
> - USA (duh)
> - Wakanda (Black Panther tie-in will be "like braveheart but with skrulls")
> ...


Japan, origin port of The Hand and Wolverine's asian fetish. Skrulls have already infiltrated there as well.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 18, 2008)

I find it very lolable that everything happens in America


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2008)

One thing I find ominous, is that in Herc Athena says that "the skrulls have basically conquered the planet", which leads me to believe that they've taken control of most of the world's countries (you know the ones you ignore on the map but if you count them up they outnumber the big guys).  I hope that's addressed


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 18, 2008)

Planets in comics = USA


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I find it very lolable that everything happens in America


Yeah, that's probably one thing I hate about all comics. Everything happens here and when they don't, the local populus is usually over-steroetyped.


omg laser pew pew! said:


> Planets in comics = USA


and World War = brawl in New York.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2008)

Which is why I'm definitely going to buy Captain Britain & MI:13.  Secret Invasion tie-ins look awesome and I've always liked those limey bastard superheroes


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll read it if Union Jack is MAJORLY involved. I've always hated Captain Britian.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2008)

Indeed, I'm more interested in the "MI:13" part, I kinda like the rest of em like Black Knight and John Lennon Skrull and also Peter Wisdom.

Also Union Jack is more of a Captain America supporting character and doesn't appear much (if at all) in British superhero comics in Marvel, after the fall of the Pendragons.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Really... Wow, I though Jack would be all  over the place in jolly old England.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2008)

Nope for all intents and purposed he belongs to the good ol' USA my good chap   though Gage's Union Jack mini was probably trying to fix that.  Hopefully at least at some point he joins MI:13 and that he at least has a cameo during SI.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> One thing I find ominous, is that in Herc Athena says that "the skrulls have basically conquered the planet", which leads me to believe that they've taken control of most of the world's countries (you know the ones you ignore on the map but if you count them up they outnumber the big guys).  I hope that's addressed



Aren't Athena and Hercules like, Greek


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 18, 2008)

Olympions =/= Greek


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll tell you what was really fun -- when Grant Morrison and Alan Moore and Alan Davis were doing all those great, weird Marvel UK comics. Another thing I've got to put in the Dump.

Death's Head, yes?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2008)

What is this dump you speak of?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 18, 2008)

Now you're teasing


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 18, 2008)

Don't know if this has been brought up yet, but I went into Hot tpoic today and they have Secret invasion tshirts. I picked up this one: other one

They also have this one:
Link removed


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Now you're teasing



I am? 







Well, you owe me ten bucks then 












*Spoiler*: __ 





I am way too confortable with this


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Those shirts are kinda cool. IYou think framing one with a SI number 1and hanging it next to my autographed Grant Hill jersey will be too much?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2008)

Meh, the first one dosen't really say "hey, spend twenty bucks on an grossly oversized jersey of a bunch of cartoon green she-males with prune chins" and the second one looks like a zombie heavy metal rock band


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Eh... I'll wait on the "sexy Skrullektra" shirt then. They better make one.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 18, 2008)

Those shirts just don't work for me


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2008)

bunch of a crap on Secret Invasion:

NYCC SI Panel: 

Spider-Man tie-in: 

Thor status:


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2008)

Brian Reed said:
			
		

> I'd love to tell you [Spider-man SI Tie-in] is a new ongoing series, following the adventures of Ben Reilly as he discovers he is actually a Skrull posing as a clone who thinks he's Spider-Man... alas, Marvel wants to make money.



**


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 18, 2008)

Win quote is win


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Win quote is win



The sad thing is, if my choices were between "The Amazing Scarlet Spider-Skrull" and BND Spider-man, it would be a tough choice...

But I'm not bitter or anything


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Man.. that SI interview made it seem like Marvels putting all of their eggs in one basket. If that's the case, I hope for the best cause I'd hate to see my favorite comic company fail.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2008)

Reposting for lazy bastards who can't click a link (you know who you are)



> Live from the New York Comic Con, CBR is reporting on Friday's Secret Invasion panel. On hand are Jason Aaron, Tom Brevoort, Greg Pak, Fred Van Lente, Axel Alonso, Kevin Grevioux, Dan Slott, Brian Reed, Christos Gage, Bill Rosemann, Andy Lanning, Jim McCann, and Joe Quesada.
> 
> Before the panel, Marvel showed the final "Kinsey Blog" video promoting "Secret Invasion." The video series will be spinning off into a web comic at Marvel.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sylar (Apr 19, 2008)

Thor tie in written by Fraccion? 
New Deadpool ongoing? 
Ultimate Spiderwoman coming back? 

I'm syked.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Fraction left Immortal Iron Fist to write a Thor mini?


----------



## Dave (Apr 19, 2008)

Rape                  .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 19, 2008)

Please let go Jen


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Madronx's not a Skrull... Or is he?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2008)

She-Hulk tie-ins are a direct crossover with X-Factor

EDIT: apparently She-Hulk will also directly tie-in with NOVA of all series 




LIL_M0 said:


> Fraction left Immortal Iron Fist to write a Thor mini?



no he left to write Invincible Iron Man


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2008)

JackPot is screwed 

Mr Marvel is a skrull Pamella Anderson




> In "Secret Invasion: Thor," the Thunder God will have three immediate goals. "He's going to make some introductions: Hammer meet Skrull face. Skrull face, Hammer,"


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 19, 2008)

All the Ms. Marval covers look like that, which is funny because she fluctuates from being blonde Wonder Woman with giant tits, to being average looking with giant tits. Usually in the same book.

She-Hulk/Nova?

<facepalm>


----------



## Dietsunkist (Apr 19, 2008)

I can't wait to see Thor just crush insane amounts of Skrulls. I think a skrull army vs. Asgard would be pretty sweet, we haven't really seen Thor fight much in his new series.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 19, 2008)

Half of Asgard is most likely Skrullz, so it wouldn't amount to much anyways.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2008)

Skrull gods will probably try to invade Asgard


----------



## Arishem (Apr 19, 2008)

Then the God Squad comes to the rescue. I hope Tiamut does something rather than just stand around, like atomizing a group of Skrulls that stray too close. I wonder if any of the invaders will recognize that there's a Celestial on Earth.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't think Skrulls are that ignorant. If they recognize Galactus, they certainly can recognize a Celestial.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> She-Hulk/Nova?
> 
> <facepalm>



She-Hulk's skrull sidekick is Kl'rt's daughter, so Nova and Groot have to protect her and Madrox helps out.

Still a She-Hulk/Nova/X-Factor/Guardians of the Galaxy crossover will probably either really funny or epicly shitty.

I AM GROOT!!!!


----------



## Deviate (Apr 19, 2008)

Thats a pretty cool Super Skrull Jackpot is fighting. Rhino, Venom, Eletrco, and Hydro-Man?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> JackPot is screwed


I love how everyone in the car just doesn't seem to care about Jackpot and the Skrull behind them.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I don't think Skrulls are that ignorant. If they recognize Galactus, they certainly can recognize a Celestial.



You think Bendis cares about your logic and common-sense!

They're damn skrulls! They somehow have overtaken 50% of the named character population on Earth as well as having just about every single power!


----------



## Sylar (Apr 20, 2008)

> IGN Comics: Can you confirm the full team roster at this point? Are there any surprises Marvel was holding out on until the conclusion of Conquest?
> 
> Rosemann: You've seen Star-Lord, Gamora, Drax, Quasar, Adam Warlock, Groot and Rocket Raccoon on covers and interior pages. As for who else will show up to the party, well, why spoil the surprises?
> 
> ...



Hell. F#cking. Yes.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 21, 2008)

NaruSaku :3
This guy raises an interesting point. Could the "He" the Skrulls keep referring to be the Dreaming Celestial? As we all know, the shapeshifting aliens are actually the Deviant variety of their race. The Deviant variety of humanity was created by Tiamut. Could he have made them as well? He awoke fairly recently, so it seems to coincide with the Secret Invasion. Bendis did say that it was religiously motivated.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 21, 2008)

It would account for the sudden acceptability of Celestials appearing in Marvel books.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 21, 2008)

If Spidey is only affected by SI via his tie ins, then where will that fall as far as continuity goes?  Oh wait...magic.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2008)

the Spidey tie-ins are going to be purely BND oriented.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Maaaaaaaagic.



Oh, ok that makes sense.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Hell. F#cking. Yes.



The GotG tie-in will exclusively happen in the Knowhere >_>


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2008)

Runaways/ Young Avengers are being hunted by what appears to be a weaker version of the Black Bolt skrull


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 23, 2008)

Lol, nico says "laringol" and solves the problem


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2008)

I thought she could only use a spell once, also the black bolt skrulls were too much for DR. STRANGE, what's Nico gonna do that he can't?

Also the skrulls know of how to deal with Karolina so she won't be that much of a help.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I thought she could only use a spell once, also the black bolt skrulls were too much for DR. STRANGE, what's Nico gonna do that he can't?  Oh that's right.  More magic.



Your logic is both amazing and inspirational.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2008)

Big magic > small magic 


Also it'd be interesting if Captain Britain fails and the Skrulls are able to flip the magic on/off switch, people like Nico and Strange would be FUCKED


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 23, 2008)

The staff of one is an object of such power it was said it made Doramnu tremble.
When she cames back from the past, she is going to have an even more powerfull weapon that the skrulls don't know about.
So is Chase.
And she never used a "Muzzle" spell 
So, yeah, she's not gonna one shot it because of the plot, wich is a shame because I'm 98% positive he's gonna kill Hulkling because Marvel hates gay people


----------



## Arishem (Apr 23, 2008)

Is there a cosmic gay character? They'd be the most hated of all.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure, but Gallactus dresses himself in  purple-pink, and Phoenix's uniform consists of a reversed triangle on the chest area, so those two might swing for the other team


----------



## Taleran (Apr 23, 2008)

hes making a list,
hes checking it twice


----------



## Arishem (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm guessing that those circled in red are possible Skrulls.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 23, 2008)

See now MA 12 just makes the rumored end of SI that much stupider....


----------



## Arishem (Apr 23, 2008)

What is it? Lay the spoilage on me.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 23, 2008)

I KNEW THE SENTRY WAS A SKRULL. This explains his loss to Hulk


----------



## Sylar (Apr 23, 2008)

Arishem said:


> What is it? Lay the spoilage on me.



Brace yourself


*Spoiler*: __ 



There was never a 'Nick Fury' Every single appearance of his was a Skrull in disguise.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 23, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Well, I'm not sure, but Gallactus dresses himself in  purple-pink, and Phoenix's uniform consists of a reversed triangle on the chest area, so those two might swing for the other team



Galactus loves Nova (Frankie Raye) and Stardust (a bitch made of energy)
Jean Grey loves wolverine and cyclopz


----------



## Arishem (Apr 23, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Brace yourself
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This explains his lack of disgust when he found out that his girlfriend is a Skrull.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2008)

ok so here are the lists, what could they possibly mean, I mean Lockjaw of all creatures being lited with Namor and Spidey...

*Red List*
Wolverine (New Avenger, sometimes X-Man)
Hulkling (Young Avenger, heir to the throne of the Skrull empire)
Dr. Strange (Mystic Supreme of Earth, forme Illuminati and New Avenger)
The Sentry (Mighty Avenger, agoraphobic)

*Blue List*
Daredevil (unalligned vigilante)
Spider-Man (New Avenger)
Statue (Current Initiative member, former Young Avenger, former Ant-Man's daughter)
Lockjaw (Royal pet bulldog of the Inhuman royal family)
Namor (Unalligned. King of former kingdom of Atlantis. former Illuminati, Defender and Invader)


----------



## Taleran (Apr 23, 2008)

they could be who hes counting on


since BB and Electra aren't circled


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> ok so here are the lists, what could they possibly mean, I mean Lockjaw of all creatures being lited with Namor and Spidey...
> 
> *Blue List*
> Wolverine (New Avenger, sometimes X-Man)
> ...



I think you got the colors backwards.



Taleran said:


> hes making a list,
> hes checking it twice


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2008)

yes but which one is he counting on?  I'm acting on the assumption that one color is the good list, other is the "bad" list



Juggernaut said:


> I think you got the colors backwards.



>_> shut up


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> >_> shut up



DON'T YOU KNOW WHO I AM?!?




Kilowog said:


> yes but which one is he counting on?  I'm acting on the assumption that one color is the good list, other is the "bad" list



This is what I am assuming as well.  I wouldn't be surprised to see Strange, Sentry and a Wolverine in the skrull group.  Sentry and Strange have been acting weak lately.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 23, 2008)

OMG GUYS HULKLING COULD BE A SKRULL :amazed
OMG NO WAY


----------



## Deviate (Apr 23, 2008)

I really hope that the final spoiler of SI is very false. If its true, SI = fail.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It would be like Cap. Marvel-Skrull finding out he is a Skrull, but because he lost his Skrull personality he'll want to save mankind. But according to the spoiler the Fury Skrull  is killed by the never before seen real Fury. Pure BS. Pure Fail. More Marvel-style 'Magic'. Which is why I hope that spoiler is false.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nick Fury is so fuckin cool.


----------



## The Rook (Apr 24, 2008)

I remember first seeing that spoiler very early April.  Anyone have the date it came out (April 1 maybe).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

My ever-growing willpower won't allow me to click any SI spoilers... maybe.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 24, 2008)

Arishem said:


> This explains his lack of disgust when he found out that his girlfriend is a Skrull.



She may have been good in the sack


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Mighty Avengers_ 



spiderman sentry and strange are skrulls 

BND might be retconed, weakass strange and sentry might also be retconned


Nick fury is orgasmic as always and he looked like Lincon Burrows for a while there


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 24, 2008)

IF Spidey is a skrull that makes Mephisto the single dumbest demon ever. He would be dumber than the retarded offspring of Red Mage from the 8-bit theater comic and Forest Gump.


----------



## mow (Apr 24, 2008)

oh, fury. how you make my fangirl loins moist.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, either that or the blue ones are skrulls, and honestly it's just damn obvious that hulkling is a skrull, plus SI 4 has Teddy working with Nicky.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2008)

Spidey is on a different list from Sentry and Strange


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 24, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Is there a cosmic gay character? They'd be the most hated of all.


One of Living Tribunal's faces is gay.



Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mighty Avengers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Banhammer said:


> Well, either that or the blue ones are skrulls, and honestly it's just damn obvious that hulkling is a skrull, plus SI 4 has Teddy working with Nicky.


Oh, you damn Hammer.  I thought you knew something for sure. You got me all excited.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2008)

I think the red list are "threats", Hulkling is the heir to the throne so for all he knew he might jump ship, which is a valid theory if you've never met Hulkling which Nick obviously hasn't had the chance to


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> One of Living Tribunal's faces is gay.



Oh no, that face was confused and just pretending all allong 


> Oh, you damn Hammer.  I thought you knew something for sure. You got me all excited.



It's Nick Godeedaedeedeedlyamed Fury. if there is someone who knows this shit for sure, it's him, and he has this shit marked. And if we remember Dr Stronge Eye of Agamoto was stolen, and that him and the sentry have been worth shit lately, and that blackbolt was also suposed to be able to desintegrate Hulk, and that spiderman not being a skrull is too damned awfull to even think of, I think it's safe to asume red's are skrulls.

Plus, Daredevil is marked with a blue. We have a 100% confirmation Daredevil is not a skrull from the author


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 24, 2008)

I think the red/blue means something other than simply "replaced by a skrull"

I would guess a meaning of "targeted for replacement" and "useful as a counter-skrull agent"


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2008)

Blues-
Stature
Namor
Lockjaw
Spiderman 
Daredevil
Lockjaw is rather hard to shapeshift and emulate because of many reasons. Also, Mephisto should know wether Spidey's a skrull or not, and we have a confirmation Daredevil is not a skrull. Finally, if Stature was a skrull, why the hell would she leave Hulkling, and join a place already teeming with bretheren?
And there is gonna be hell to pay if Namor is a skrull, but then again, he did blow up atlantis 


Red-
Wolverine
Sentry
Strange
Hulkling
We know Hulkling is a skrull, and so does everyone else, and there are an amazing amount of wolverines, not to mention that there is that one skrull with his powers,  and Strange and Sentry have been much weaker than what they're suposed to. There is also Strange surviving being stabed through the heart (skruls shapeshift organs  away from damage) and not floating or teleporting everyone in the plane, once they laid their hands on skrullektra (destroy evidence anyone?), also, not warning Stark about her was a big nahuh aswell. Oh, and the piece of resistance, NOT STOPING BULL NEW DAY!


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 24, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> One of Living Tribunal's faces is gay.



Scans pleaze....as a true marvel fan i haet gayz's aswell....they mest not be allowed to be stonger that straight 1ns.....thats why Skrulls r villains


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2008)

O RLY?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> I think the red/blue means something other than simply "replaced by a skrull"
> 
> I would guess a meaning of "targeted for replacement" and "useful as a counter-skrull agent"



I agree with this


since BB and Electra aren't circled


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2008)

I think the blue list might be people close to people who got replaced, I mean Daredevil/Elektra and Lockjaw/Black Bolt, this theory falls apart once Namor is added in though since the only human he really trusts is in jail


----------



## Sylar (Apr 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I think the blue list might be people close to people who got replaced, I mean Daredevil/Elektra and Lockjaw/Black Bolt, this theory falls apart once Namor is added in though since the only human he really trusts is in jail



Well Namor IS a member of the Iluminati.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 24, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Scans pleaze....as a true marvel fan i haet gayz's aswell....they mest not be allowed to be stonger that straight 1ns.....thats why Skrulls r villains


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2008)

oh yeah also I forgot that MA 12 takes place BEFORE Civil War, so Namor would still be on "OK" terms with the rest of the Illuminati and Atlantis would still be a powerhouse.

Also this IS before BND....


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 24, 2008)

No wonder his face is hidden....the gayz never show their true,ugly forms 
e.g Skrulls, Hulkling, Hulklings boy bitch


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2008)

Hulk Vs Hercules gives a nice cameo of Hercules next team mate, the God Eater, and a two page preview


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 24, 2008)

who is the God-Eater? He looks like Cytorrak


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> No wonder his face is hidden....the gayz never show their true,ugly forms
> e.g Skrulls, Hulkling, Hulklings boy bitch


I lol'd hard. 

Why can't I rep?!


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 24, 2008)

^^Cos im rep sealed fo life. For "flaming" when i rep...stupid reason really.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, that _is _stupid.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2008)

Totally man 



They're gonna kill Teddy aren't they


----------



## Sylar (Apr 24, 2008)

Hopefully. 

Let's face it, he and Patriot are just there to fill quotas


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2008)

Patriot, yeah, sure, I can get whatever I get from him by reading Luke Cage, but not Teddy

He's cool, young avengers presents not withstanding


----------



## Sylar (Apr 24, 2008)

His one character trait is "Hey I'm gay!"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Hopefully.
> 
> Let's face it, he and Patriot are just there to fill quotas


And Kate's only there to fill penis... with blood... thereby causing erections.








My joke sucked.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 24, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> And Kate's only there to fill penis... with blood... thereby causing erections.
> 
> My joke sucked.



Failed-joke-five.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

Somebody's been watching The Todd.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 24, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> And Kate's only there to fill penis... with blood... thereby causing erections.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With the impotence sig, this post is filled with irony. At least I think...


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2008)

That's actually not true

Teddy's character traits is "Hey, I'm gay!" and "Hey, I'm the inbred child of an iguana and a gorilla, make love to me Wiccan!"



I really only like him as a human (when he's acting normal) , and as a friend to the Super Skrull


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm starting to think I'm the only one with Patriot as their favorite Marvel character below the age of 20


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

Patriot is definately on of my top 5 favs... regardless of age.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 25, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm starting to think I'm the only one with Patriot as their favorite Marvel character below the age of 20



I don't hate Patriot himself just the retarded backstory. I mean my god can you possibly suck up to African Americans in a more obvious way? How can we appeal to blacks? Ooooh! Let's make a black Captain American and say he was the first one!

Seriously that's just f#cking stupid.



LIL_M0 said:


> Patriot is definately on of my top 5 favs... regardless of age.



He's not even on my top 500. 

Hell I put Prodigy above him, so that should say something.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2008)

Which prodigy?  There were like 5 and Spider-Man was one of them, plus drunk Prodigy threw the first punch in the Civil War 

Patriot is still much better than him >_>

Also his gramps wasn't "captain america", he was super soldier, that's just a nickname he was given retroactively


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I don't hate Patriot himself just the retarded backstory. I mean my god can you possibly suck up to African Americans in a more obvious way? How can we appeal to blacks? Ooooh! Let's make a black Captain American and say he was the first one!
> 
> Seriously that's just f#cking stupid.


Ok. I here you on that but given the Tuskeegee experiments and other negative military related things that have happened before, I find it totally believable that it could happen. 


Sylar said:


> He's not even on my top 500.
> 
> Hell I put Prodigy above him, so that should say something.


It's saying I hate you.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 25, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ok. I here you on that but given the Tuskeegee experiments and other negative military related things that have happened before, I find it totally believable that it could happen.



Its just so out of left field that you can't help but wonder if the writers for that comic thought their readers were idiots. If it actually meant something in the grand scheme of things, I'd be all for it. However for all intents and purposes, the black Captain American exists solely so a black Bucky can exist.



> It's saying I hate you.



I knew you were going to say that. 

Because I know stuff.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2008)

first few pages of New Avengers #40 have been released, whereas MA12 took place after Secret War, NA40 takes place after Illuminati #1


*Spoiler*: __ 













So the Skrull "bible" is "legit" it accurately predicted Galactuc and the Annihilation Wave...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Its just so out of left field that you can't help but wonder if the writers for that comic thought their readers were idiots. If it actually meant something in the grand scheme of things, I'd be all for it.


True. They should have done more with the character besides that lame alternate universe story in Cap vol 3(I think?). 


Sylar said:


> However for all intents and purposes, the black Captain American exists solely so a black Bucky can exist.


Black Bucky existed in the 80's then he changed his name to Battle Star. 


Sylar said:


> I knew you were going to say that.
> 
> Because I know stuff.


I don't trust stuff. 

*Spoiler*: __ 







I almost read Kilowog's spoiler...


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 25, 2008)

So did I. I just glanced at the art.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2008)

Not really spoilers, I like to think of it as reading the first half of the comic then having it taken and having to wait a few days till I can finish it.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 26, 2008)

Jim Cheung's art is the absolute best. As much as Yu's art has improved for SI, I still wish Jim Cheung was the SI artist.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2008)

Still I'm glad they got Cheung since he was the penciller on Illuminati which is what NA40 is extending.  Makes me wish all those tie-ins would have used those artists, would have loved Gabrielle's art for MA12


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Jim Cheung's art is the absolute best. As much as Yu's art has improved for SI, I still wish Jim Cheung was the SI artist.


I agree


Kilowog said:


> Still I'm glad they got Cheung since he was the penciller on Illuminati which is what NA40 is extending. Makes me wish all those tie-ins would have used those artists, would have loved Gabrielle's art for MA12


Gabe's style seems like it'd be very time consuming though. I like Alex Meleev, sometimes. Lucky for me this was one of the times.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2008)

Indeed, Gabrielle's art probably takes a shitload of time to do since he/she/it not only pencils it but colors and inks them and does a lot of the editting, which is why he/she/it only mainly does covers like Alex Ross (who has only done interiors for like 2 books)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Gabe's a dude... but Gabrielle could be a girls name too.

**EDIT* 
It's a dude.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2008)

oh, I assumed it might have been a girl because of the "e" at the end of the name.

Also I'd like to say that the Annihilation covers were among the top 5 reasons why that series owned so much


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, I also thought he was a  girl because of the "e" but the comics industry is male dominant, so I guessed "guy".

Annihilation owned and Secret War was just great. I love his work.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2008)

Thing was, I was confused like hell the first time I read Secret War, it took a 2nd reading to understand half the stuff.  Feels like a story that should have been a bit longer than just 5 issues but that's just me.  Art was great and writting was pretty good


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think it was supposed to be 6 issues originally. I saw something on an old message board asking why it when from 6 to 5 issues.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 26, 2008)

I just wish the whole damn thing wasn't a flashback. I mean it was essentially a preview to the New Avengers, but we dont even get to see the team work together, and all the members forget it.

The interior art was kinda meh...he used like the same 10 expressions, and the last issue is like 20 pages of Angelina Jolie.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2008)

It was _Hackers _Jolie, that best in my opinion.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 26, 2008)

Which also brings to the question, why did Bendis dump Daisy for Spider-Woman...I mean granted Daisy was incredibly overpowered, but she was a lot more relevent at the time then fucking Spider-Woman.

Why didn't Fury contact her in Mighty Avengers? He goes to Hill, which is smart since if she isn't a Skrull, she is in a prime position to help, but then he goes to Spider-Woman, who is worthless, and her loyalty is iffy. Daisy is completely loyal (and according to New Avengers, still apart of SHIELD).


----------



## Hellion (Apr 26, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Jim Cheung's art is the absolute best. As much as Yu's art has improved for SI, I still wish Jim Cheung was the SI artist.



Cheung draws the best Skrulls, that female skrull he draws in next weeks NA is


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Which also brings to the question, why did Bendis dump Daisy for Spider-Woman...I mean granted Daisy was incredibly overpowered, but she was a lot more relevent at the time then fucking Spider-Woman.
> 
> Why didn't Fury contact her in Mighty Avengers? He goes to Hill, which is smart since if she isn't a Skrull, she is in a prime position to help, but then he goes to Spider-Woman, who is worthless, and her loyalty is iffy. Daisy is completely loyal (and according to New Avengers, still apart of SHIELD).


I don't know man. Maybe Bendis doesn't think teenage Jolie is hawt. 

But I agree, Spider Woman fails hard. But maybe (assuming that she's a Skrull) she is meant to be Fury's one failure in judgement... I don't consider Secret War a failure on his part.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 26, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Cheung draws the best Skrulls, that female skrull he draws in next weeks NA is



Yay, you noticed too huh?


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 26, 2008)

I was gonna say that aswell. Id fuck a skrull if it wasn't a male skrull shapeshifted as a female skrull


----------



## Sylar (Apr 26, 2008)

I bet Fury really did go to Daisy and we just haven't found out about it.  More than likely she'll have some key role in SI.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2008)

BH: there's a reason god invented spoiler tags


also here's an art preview of Captain Britain & MI:13, it's just colored pages there's no writting in it so it's technically not a spoiler


*Spoiler*: _good ol' skrulls always getting their heads punched off_


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 29, 2008)

It's not in spoiler tags.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 29, 2008)

reeeeeeeeeeeeed x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 29, 2008)

Won't show on yours too, huh?


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 29, 2008)

That rocked so hard


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2008)

you people suck so hard >_> I was editting it

anyways here's a repost and just cause of that NO SPOILER tag hahahahaha

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 29, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Won't show on yours too, huh?


nope lol


Kilowog said:


> you people suck so hard >_> I was editting it
> 
> anyways here's a repost and just cause of that NO SPOILER tag hahahahaha


My emmense hate for Captain Britian won't allow me to be excited by these.  lol Dracula Skrull


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 29, 2008)

It's working! Reed, you're brilliant. 

Lol at the Avengers Skrull, even his iron mask has ridges.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 29, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> It's working! Reed, you're brilliant.
> 
> Lol at the Avengers Skrull, even his iron mask has ridges.


He must've shown up late when they were handing out assignments. 

I be he was like, "Sorry I'm late. What do you have left? Logan hair? Apocalypse lips? Something cool?"

No, No, No and No... But what we do have is Janet Pym antannae with wings, Thors hammer (that doesn't shoot lightning, by the way), and a retro Iron man chest. See what happens when you don come to work on time?


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 29, 2008)

Here's a question- in a society of shapeshifters, how would gender or even the concept of age affect an individual's identity, given that everyone could pretend to be someone else.

How would the society even function to begin with?

Marvel's characterization and portrayal of alien species, including the way in which they show Skrulls is really quite childish in that respect. Getting a good sci-fi writer to explore these concepts would be great!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 29, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Here's a question- in a society of shapeshifters, how would gender or even the concept of age affect an individual's identity, given that everyone could pretend to be someone else.
> 
> How would the society even function to begin with?
> 
> Marvel's characterization and portrayal of alien species, including the way in which they show Skrulls is really quite childish in that respect. Getting a good sci-fi writer to explore these concepts would be great!



Acording to Xavin, they're all a bunch of gendershifting transvestis.
Cuclture works in the comunity is valued above anything else, and the value of an individual is measured only by the role he plays in society


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 29, 2008)

How can anyone not like Captain Britian after that


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 29, 2008)

But how does one even gain/maintain an identity given that as a race of shapeshifters, one can easily change identities at will??

I'm confused and lost!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 29, 2008)

Do you remember not Superskrull shapeshifting as Hulkling to spy pretending he was him. I guess if they want to impersonate someone, then they have to kill that one first, and then do his job.
If he was defeated by you, then he didn't deserve it in the first place.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 29, 2008)

Mad Titan said:


> How can anyone not like Captain Britian after that


Old habits die hard. 


Green Lantern said:


> Here's a question- in a society of shapeshifters, how would gender or even the concept of age affect an individual's identity, given that everyone could pretend to be someone else.
> 
> How would the society even function to begin with?
> 
> Marvel's characterization and portrayal of alien species, including the way in which they show Skrulls is really quite childish in that respect. Getting a good sci-fi writer to explore these concepts would be great!


According to Annihilation (the GOOD Annihilation. ), only certain Skrulls can shapeshift. Even if it's the majority, it's not all of them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2008)

Given that Skrulls shift back when killed, likely each Skrull has a "true" form that they can return to.

So likely the shapeshifters have a self image, even if they never have to look like it if they don't want to.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 29, 2008)

If I were a skrull, I'd be a master criminal. Well, not violent crime. I'd just take other people's stuff like that guy on Jumpers.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 29, 2008)

If I were a skrull I'dd make millions doing the exact same thing I do now

I wonder how hard it could have been making a mistique skrull


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 29, 2008)

If I was a skrull, I'd waste all my time getting illegal scans of comics for internet nerds.

Oh, shit!! Somebody spoiler that!!!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> nope lol
> 
> My emmense hate for Captain Britian won't allow me to be excited by these.  lol Dracula Skrull



Well SPitfire just joined MI:13 so the chances that Union Jack joins increases by 10%


----------



## Thorn (Apr 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spider-woman is a skrull




Don't click until tomorrow, or you will cry.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 29, 2008)

Those are some weird Skrull combos.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 29, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Acording to Xavin, they're all a bunch of gendershifting transvestis.
> Cuclture works in the comunity is valued above anything else, and the value of an individual is measured only by the role he plays in society





The Sentry said:


> All skrulls are gay. i remember one Skrull said that it is not unusuall for a skrull to keep changing sexes. Skrulls unlike humans are born gay



Nuff said


----------



## Sylar (Apr 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> If I were a skrull, I'd be a master criminal. Well, not violent crime. I'd just take other people's stuff like that guy on Jumpers.



And I'd be the bleached-haired badass guy who kills your family and girlfriend (or is it boyfriend? ) and tries to kill you.

WHAT FUN!


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









LOL Skrulls are Whores


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> If I was a skrull, I'd waste all my time getting illegal scans of comics for internet nerds.
> 
> Oh, shit!! Somebody spoiler that!!!


I knew it! 


Sylar said:


> And I'd be the bleached-haired badass guy who kills your family and girlfriend (or is it boyfriend? ) and tries to kill you.
> 
> WHAT FUN!


Yes, what fun indeed...

>_>

<_<

*runs away* 


icemaster143 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epic.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

> Okay, so here's how it went down:
> Flash back. Way back, to the NA story arc 'Ronin'. We see Hydra and the Hand working together. This is the key to the whole invasion; whatever hydra and the Hand touched, it's been replaced, including Drew. Which means, don't forget, that Madam Viper's also a Skrull.
> 
> Fastforward to New Avengers #30. Dr. Strange casts the spell of Tartashi to find out who's not pure of intention. Everybody passes; but Skrulldrew is standing in a corner, holding her throat, obviously in pain. Her Skrull anatomy probably saved her from having seizures, but she couldn't escape the spell's influence completely.
> ...


lol at Spiderwoman almost dying in the first pics.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 30, 2008)

Interesting Cover:


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 30, 2008)

Wait Drew is a confirmed skrull


----------



## mow (Apr 30, 2008)

SPOILER TAG YOU BASTARD >________________________<


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Wait Drew is a confirmed skrull


No, it's all fan speculation. 


170 said:


> SPOILER TAG YOU BASTARD >________________________<


*┌( ಠ_ಠ)┘+┌( ಠ_ಠ)┘=┌( ಠ_ಠ)┘*


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 30, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Wait Drew is a confirmed skrull



Thanks for spoiling it.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 30, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Thanks for spoiling it.



And so my plans come together


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm gonna be cautious next time I pass by this thread.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

That's not a real spoiler. Just an educated guess.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 30, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> That's not a real spoiler. Just an educated guess.



A guess of _*EVIL*_ *ques thunder and lightning*


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh yeah thunder and lightning

*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 30, 2008)

The backdrops is most appreciated Banhammer


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 30, 2008)

Don't mention it


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2008)

holy fucking shit


*Spoiler*: _massive spoielr is massive_ 



Spider-Woman is the *SKRULL QUEEN*


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> holy fucking shit
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _massive spoielr is massive_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wasn't she eaten by Gahlactus?


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 30, 2008)

Lol Thor...he cool


----------



## Taleran (Apr 30, 2008)

WHO CAN YOU NAME?



and the big reveal




*Spoiler*: _FUCK_ 



I SAW SCOTT SUMMERS ON THAT


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Fury will be kicking himself in the ass for years to come


----------



## Sylar (Apr 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless the rumor about Fury is true of course...


----------



## Hellion (Apr 30, 2008)

Even after I was spoiled New Avengers ending shocked the hell out of me


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 30, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the rumor about Fury is true of course...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Dunno about that, if they did have Fury then the Heroes are royally fucked the man knows everything, unless he does the whole I'm a skrull who got turned into fury but i don't remember my past so I am just gonna do what the real fury  would do angle.


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 30, 2008)

The new skrull Queen all types of hot.

On another note SI really is shaping up nice.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes, she definately is hawt.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How can Fury be a Skrull, when Electra is the first Skrull that has the power to hide its presence? Chronically, it wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Who cares? The Skrull Queen is hawt!


----------



## The Rook (Apr 30, 2008)

Am I the only one who thought it was misdirection?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Apr 30, 2008)

I picked up issue one today and I'm really loving this story.  

Anyone know where I can find all the Who Do You Trust pics online?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

The Rook said:


> Am I the only one who thought it was misdirection?


You mean the person the Queen replaces? 
No.


CaptainAWB said:


> Anyone know where I can find all the Who Do You Trust pics online?


I have 'em all on photobucket. 
another group
another group
another group
another group
another group
another group
another group
another group
another group
another group
another group
Link removed


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2008)

well I'm really looking forward to next week, not only do we get SI #2, but MA #13 comes out super early as well and continues the Nick Fury plotline.

and lets not forget Franklin: Richard Not-So-Secret-Invasion


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> and lets not forget Franklin: Richard Not-So-Secret-Invasion


It will be epic lulz.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 1, 2008)

I believe that it is time for me to eat my very own words and admit that I was indeed a fool. I was without a doubt the most vocal person against Bendis/Secret Invasion for just about every reason possible and although I don't appreciate the 5 gajillion character retcons (NICK FURY HAS BEEN SLEEPING WITH A SKRULL?!?!??!??!), I can see it making '_comic book logic_'.

Oh and I'd still tap Drew


----------



## NeoDMC (May 1, 2008)

Look even WWH seemed "ok" in the first few issues. Give it time before you make a choice. We'll have to see if Bendis begins to run out of ideas by the 4th issue.

He still has plenty of leg room to write himself into a corner, just like Loeb with Hush.

Edit: But that doesn't mean I don't like what I'm seeing, both New Avengers and Mighty Avengers have greatly gone up in quality since Secret Invasion begin, but both books didn't focus on the teams, and we already know Bendis is a good writer, who just happens to suck at team books.


----------



## Banhammer (May 1, 2008)

Bucky, the Hulk and Ciclops are defenitly there


----------



## Green Lantern (May 1, 2008)

Taleran said:


> WHO CAN YOU NAME?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I see the Thing, Namor, Nightcrawler?, Hawkeye and possibly Xavier..


----------



## Sylar (May 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I see Nick Fury.


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think I see Beast


----------



## mow (May 1, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think I see Beast



oh holy sweet mother of 12 bastards, make this come true!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

Taleran said:


> WHO CAN YOU NAME?


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2008)

Unless I'm mistaken, Grant Morrison was the guy who turned Beast into a cat thing.

If the above is true then it is 40000000000000000000% certain that Bendis will make Morrison's Beast a skrull and bring back the fun beast.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

I like "cat Beast" better than "blue Logan hair Beast".


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2008)

doesn't matter, the guy who's written "the other event" made the character, he must die >_>


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

I really doubt they'd get rid of Morrison's stuff because of rivalry. The whole Xorn/Magneto/Xorn2/Collective bullshit was more than enough damage.


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2008)

Bendis was initially going to add in a plotline where the Skrull Kill Krew being mercilessly killed off by a Darkseid skrull


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

That's be kinda funny if the Kill Krew didn't suck so much that I never want to see them in anything ever again... Stupid 90's extreme crap.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 1, 2008)

You want to talk about a bad looking version of the beast?  Check out his design for the new X-Men Shoujou.  He's my neighbor Totoro!

Lil Mo, I think you person you identified in that picture as M.J. is actually Rogue.


----------



## Banhammer (May 1, 2008)

Hawkeye is definitly there


----------



## Banhammer (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, if Osborn forgot peter is spidey, then why fuck does think he killed Gwen and have her kids pissed at Peter for?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Lil Mo, I think you person you identified in that picture as M.J. is actually Rogue.


I was thinking that too, but she lacked the white streak of hair. I was also going to go with Jessica Jones but Bendis would dare "hurt his baby".

Also, at second (actually more like 60th) glance, the blur I tagged as Juggernaut slightly resembles Doom.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 1, 2008)

Your Juggernaut is probably Sasquatch, I think it's Wonder Man and your Slyde is Hawk Eye (me thinks)


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

I just said Slyde on a whim, but it could be nothing but more "lava lamp juice".


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah, if Osborn forgot peter is spidey, then why fuck does think he killed Gwen and have her kids pissed at Peter for?



he didn't, it's revealed that the new Spidey Arc (with anti-venom) will include Norman and the TBolts going after Spidey and Norman remembers everything, there's a page somewhere where he confronts Spidey and calls him Parker


----------



## Hellion (May 2, 2008)

One looks like Logans bastard child


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2008)

preview time:


*Spoiler*: _Might Avengers #13_


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Franklin Richards: Not-So-Secret Invasion_


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

Mighty Avengers 14 preview (without word ballons) is also out.


----------



## Sylar (May 2, 2008)

Nick Fury's disguise = F#CK YEAH!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

Nick Fury is disguised as Ultimate Fury.


----------



## Hellion (May 2, 2008)

No one can stop the power of SLJ


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2008)

this



> FLASHBACK: SKRULLS VS. THE X-MEN
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

Kaze said:


> No one can stop the power of SLJ


You damn right  :yu


Kilowog said:


> ??: Kisame watercolor


Interesting.


----------



## Arishem (May 2, 2008)

After reading the latest issue of NA, something has been bugging me. The Skrull's top scientist said that he understands humanity's mutant gene far better than they do. The most basic explanation is that they understand how it works and how to activate it, but what if he means something else? I was thinking that he might've realized that Humanity and the Skrulls are both Celestial experiments; on that subject, are the latter even aware that they're a alien-made subspecies?


----------



## The Sentry (May 2, 2008)

Yay The Sentry


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2008)

Arishem said:


> After reading the latest issue of NA, something has been bugging me. The Skrull's top scientist said that he understands humanity's mutant gene far better than they do. The most basic explanation is that they understand how it works and how to activate it, but what if he means something else? I was thinking that he might've realized that Humanity and the Skrulls are both Celestial experiments; on that subject, are the latter even aware that they're a alien-made subspecies?



When Gaiman got the greenlight to revive the Eternals and integrate them into Marvel-616, Quesada had one condition, that the Celestials had NOTHING to do with Human creation.  That's his "unflinching editorial mandate" in regards to the celestials.


----------



## Arishem (May 3, 2008)

Wow, who the fuck is he to void Kirby's work? It should readily apparent that a lot people like cosmic stories more than the street-level stuff that you can find in any comic. I'm starting to understand why so many readers dislike the guy, though, he did revive the company.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Kilowog said:
> 
> 
> > When Gaiman got the greenlight to revive the Eternals and integrate them into Marvel-616, Quesada had one condition, that the Celestials had NOTHING to do with Human creation. That's *his "unflinching editorial mandate" *in regards to the celestials.
> ...


That's why I like Joe Q so much. His whole rultin with an iron fist vibe is like "do what I say, when I say, how I say and stfu" 

I also like making fun of continuity nerds who cry about fiction.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 3, 2008)

He revived sales, but not based on quality of work.

He was just the guy who was smart enough to say...

Q: You know, these comics don't really sell that good by themselves anymore. How about we slap 5 of them together and give them like a fancy overarching title and pack discount.

?: Sure...but we should cut back on one-shots and start building towards 5 to 6 issue arcs.

Q: Hmm? Oh sure why not?

Also he hates Cosmic almost as much as he hated Peter/Mary-Jane, if Nova/Guardians start slipping in sells, we might get "House of G" where the entire universe except Earth is sucked into a black hole.

Edit:

Also that stfu attitude of his is why things of the quality of "Sinestro Corps War" will never be created in Marvel. Joe Q. would have never green lighted a book that used that many characters. Or involved Villians actually one-upping the heroes until the very end.

Only other heroes can do that in Marvel.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 3, 2008)

Annihilation was a close step though I do agree with everything else you said


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Also that stfu attitude of his is why things of the quality of "Sinestro Corps War" will never be created in Marvel. Joe Q. would have never green lighted a book that used that many characters. Or involved Villians actually one-upping the heroes until the very end.
> 
> Only other heroes can do that in Marvel.


 


omg laser pew pew! said:


> Annihilation was a close step though I do agree with everything else you said


Annihilation was EXACTLY that. 

Annihilus (bad guy) dominated for five of the six issues
There were tons of characters there (albeit they were C and D listers)
Annihilation just as awesome a SCW
The only difference was SCW came out three times a month because of the schedule, and Annihilation had more books because they had to build faith in the characters otherwise it wouldn't have been as successful.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 3, 2008)

You can't talk about Annihilation in the Skrull Invasion thread...the Skrull Invasion retcons Annihilation into only being a figment in the imagination of Klrt to keep him from trying to stop the Skrulls (for some odd reason).

It never happened, Nova ongoing is a dream, and Guardians is a teaser that will never come out. Because Bendis a vindictave bastard who doesn't want cosmic to steal his street-level thunder.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

You whine so much about Bendis, yet you keep reading his books...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 3, 2008)

I guess it's not that we actually hate Bendis, I do acknowledge he is one of the best public writers around. His problem is that basically he isn't doing the best managing the largest comic verse in the entire industry (as of date)


----------



## NeoDMC (May 3, 2008)

You deny the Street-Level Thunder he produces?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I guess it's not that we actually hate Bendis, I do acknowledge he is one of the best public writers around. His problem is that basically he isn't doing the best managing the largest comic verse in the entire industry (as of date)


Yeah, well he hasn't gone Loeb on us, so I say he's doing a good job.


NeoDMC said:


> You deny the Street-Level Thunder he produces?


I like the street level team in New Avengers. It's great. They really couldn't do any old school avengers mega missions because they're supposed to be low key prior to the invasion. 

I hate the character selection of the wordy Avengers but I'm aware of the things that they've done. The largest scale thing they've done was the symbiote thing but you have to look at things from a team aspect. They're still not a cohesive unit. 

But the fact that you still read the books after the constant bitching means you like Bendis' work, you're just afraid to admit it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 3, 2008)

I read Loeb's work (because I am retarded apparently, or maybe schizophrenic and a rogue aspect of my mind is a masochist) but I sure as hell don't like most of it


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2008)

let's not all forget his masterful run of Daredevil

edit: OLPP, question have you ever checked out any of Loeb's good work at DC or is your experience of him just based on his crappy Marvel stuff?


----------



## NeoDMC (May 3, 2008)

But lets not say that everything Loeb did at DC was rainbow and unicorn cum.

He created Superman/Batman.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

I liked his Batman books.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 3, 2008)

I've read some of his Batman stuff and they are indeed great. I also read Spider-Man: Blue which was also excellent

It's just that the *incredibly steep drop* in quality from his previous work with his current shite is just so damn legendary, it reaches biblical proportions


----------



## NeoDMC (May 3, 2008)

Well his son did die.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

Didn't Loeb do all of the (hero: color) books? H

*edit
Loeb's son...? That sucks.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 3, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Well his son did die.



Which explains why he's acting like 'Radical dudes!' when he did a interview right  after Ultimates 3 #1 was released?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

If my son died I would let the world know I was suffering. Close frineds and family: sure, but the whole world: Fuck you guys... Just my point of view.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 3, 2008)

The thought of losing a kid is really heartbreaking ... but we still have to complain about shitty writing. It's our duty as comic fans.











I'm serious.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

That sucks. 










so does Ultimates 3.


----------



## Banhammer (May 3, 2008)

No! He is not getting a Godddamned pitty card. It's the damn editor's fault for giving a book with Hawkeye to a guy actually lost his kid.  Though I understand how he could be feeling low latelly




























Not nearly as low as the Ultimates 3 quality though


----------



## Green Lantern (May 3, 2008)

Ultimates 3 is really shitty and terrible...






















..but not as shit and terrible as losing a kid though.


(U C WAT I DID THAR? R-R-REVERSAL!!!)


----------



## Sylar (May 3, 2008)

You people make me sick. 

































































Just not as much as Ultimates 3 does.


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2008)

Ok here's a quick equation for Jeph Loeb

Loeb + Batman = Probably great
Loeb + Tim Sale = Probably Great
Loeb + Tim Sale + Batman = gold

Loeb - Batman - Sale = run far away


----------



## The Sentry (May 3, 2008)

Am i the only one who enjoys Ultimates 3 ?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Thorn (May 3, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Am i the only one who enjoys Ultimates 3 ?



Probably.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 3, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Am i the only one who enjoys Ultimates 3 ?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 3, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks all 3 series of the Ultimates are overrated?


----------



## deathgod (May 3, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Am I the only one who thinks all 3 series of the Ultimates are overrated?



Blasphemy 

And what do u mean 3 series?

There's only Ultimates 1 & 2


----------



## Banhammer (May 3, 2008)

Remember the"ultimate" skrull invasion?
Who wrote that?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 3, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Remember the"ultimate" skrull invasion?
> Who wrote that?



The GOOD Ultimates writer


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Remember the"ultimate" skrull invasion?
> Who wrote that?


Mark Millar wrote both the Ultimates (07-12 Homeland Security) and Ultimate Fantastic Four (27-29 President Thor) Skrull invasion stories.


----------



## Banhammer (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, that guy, can we get him instead?


----------



## The Sentry (May 3, 2008)

I thort it was an ultimate kree invasion


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> I thort it was an ultimate kree invasion


Read it again. Kree didn't show up until Ultimate Galactus.


----------



## The Sentry (May 3, 2008)

oh yeh the cotati were renegade skrull


----------



## Banhammer (May 3, 2008)

I think you mean Chitauri


----------



## The Sentry (May 3, 2008)

^^yeh that


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> oh yeh the cotati were renegade skrull


and the Snorks were renegade Smurfs with bendy straws on their heads.


----------



## Sylar (May 3, 2008)

Never trust a Snork. Little bastards may look cute, but make ONE SINGLE MISTAKE about what those blowholes are for and all of a sudden you're the bad guy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

Blowholes?! You mean it's not a natural straw for brain Slurpees?


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah, that guy, can we get him instead?



He wrote Civil War, it's some kind of unwritten law that no writter can write two massive crosscompany crossovers back to back.



The Sentry said:


> Am i the only one who enjoys Ultimates 3 ?



ok that's it I'm NEVER going to click "view post" for you again you'll just stay on my ignore list forever


----------



## Stalin (May 3, 2008)

Issue 2 out yet?


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2008)

this wednesday


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> The Sentry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!


----------



## Hellion (May 4, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Am i the only one who enjoys Ultimates 3 ?



I do too.

Also the Batman/Superman Annual, I believe, is written by Loeb's son, it was written while he was battling his cancer, and it has some great art, and at the end Loeb writes robin saying goodbye to Conner Kent, like if he was saying godbye to his son

edit it was issue 26





> Sam Loeb
> 
> Before he finished writing Superman/Batman #26, Jeph Loeb's son Sam died on June 17, 2005 at the age of 17 after a three-year battle with cancer. The issue was supposed to be Sam's DC writing debut, and was to be illustrated by Pat Lee. Jeph, along with 25 other comic book professionals and artists who had known Sam, worked on the issue, scripting or penciling individual pages. Marvel Comics allowed John Cassaday and Joss Whedon to work on the issue despite their exclusive contracts. All 26 contributors donated their fees and royalties for the issue to The Sam Loeb College Scholarship Fund.
> 
> In "The Boys Are Back in Town" (issue #26), Superman and Batman send Superboy and Robin to visit the Toyman in Japan because he has not been heard from in a while. The issue was released shortly after Superboy's death in Infinite Crisis #6, and Robin's eulogy of Superboy serves as both a framing sequence and as a meditation on the author's passing.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 4, 2008)

So Sam Loeb = Conner Kent?

Makes sense since both are the kids of some evil person that should die yet are so damn popular so it'll never happen


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2008)

now that's just really uncalled for.


----------



## Castiel (May 6, 2008)

FOR DEVIATE:





> *Unlike the previous “Front Line” stories, fellow newshound Sally Floyd won’t be accompanying Ben in this series. “She’s not in this story because it started off as very much a Ben Urich story and the idea of it is that we’re seeing a bunch of people caught in the middle of their day. So Ben is our newspaper reporter for this,” Reed stated. “I didn’t really need Sally around. It’s just Ben for us.”*


----------



## mow (May 6, 2008)

cover art is one of the sexist ive ever seen.


----------



## Sylar (May 6, 2008)

No Sally Floyd? 

YES!!!


----------



## Chatulio (May 6, 2008)

The art doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Banhammer (May 6, 2008)

Sally Floyd was somewhat great


----------



## xingzup19 (May 6, 2008)

I dunno why, but I'm happy to see her gone.


----------



## Sylar (May 6, 2008)

Because she sucks.


----------



## Banhammer (May 6, 2008)

but you forgive her because she's totally crunk


----------



## Agmaster (May 6, 2008)

Chick's one of those bitchy reporters that just tries to start shit.  Masking jabs at one's character as questions about whatever issue.  Just write for a tabloid rag and ask the question you really want to, lady.  That's my beef with her.  That and guys who do taht just don't come off as annoying as women that do.


----------



## Sylar (May 6, 2008)

Her attack on Captain America (YOU DONT WATCH NASCAR RACES! YOU DONT HAVE A MYSPACE PAGE! WHY ARENT YOU ON YOUTUBE?!?!) was one of the most retarded things I've ever read from Marvel.


----------



## Agmaster (May 6, 2008)

Well, I can understand where she comes from.  The average american is like what she says.  Unfortunately, she was talking all that good shit, effectively attack Cap.  But all she did was point out how much the nation doesn't deserve the guy.


----------



## Banhammer (May 6, 2008)

She was crunk at the time, and just spewing out shit because she was sad he gave up.
She actually supported anti registration

Do you not remember her jab at gyrch?

Gyrch: I am leaving to spend more time with my family
Sally: But you don't have a family
Gyrch: This press conference is over!


----------



## Deviate (May 7, 2008)

^ You're forgetting the best part.



Sally is first class fail.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I found this on Marvel Digital Unlimited. I think it's cool that they're not limiting themselves to high profile humans and superheroes. New pages added every Mon-Wed-Fri.


Has anyone been reading this?


----------



## Banhammer (May 7, 2008)

Deviate said:


> ^ You're forgetting the best part.
> 
> 
> 
> Sally is first class fail.




That was win


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 7, 2008)

@M0 I don't get it. Was there an issue #0? Because that was pretty abrupt.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

I think that's how it starts. She just comes home scared of her brother for doing "something skrully" before.


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2008)

interesting 2nd issue


----------



## Hellion (May 7, 2008)

Secret Invasion is an all out War.  I like it.


----------



## Arishem (May 7, 2008)

The latest batch of Super Skrulls are a very bizarre bunch.


----------



## Hellion (May 7, 2008)

That had 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Batman/Wolverine Almagram


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2008)

So who thinks Mockingbird is really a Skrull?

LOL at the Spiderman fight though. 

"Ugh, please tell me I'm not this annoying."
"You are."
"(I know.)"


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

On that note: Who gives a crap anbout Mokingbird?


----------



## Banhammer (May 7, 2008)

Funny thing

My birthday is on the October 12


----------



## Hellion (May 7, 2008)

Man, I like how they have a pictures of everybody one the first page and the Skrulls are highlighted in green. 

Yu's art was this issue


----------



## Castiel (May 7, 2008)

Mighty Avengers was good.

so here are the new Howling Commandos:

Ares' son
Griffin's daughter
Phantom Rider's grandson
Doctor Druid's son
Some random dude
Daisy from Secret War

wait? There's a city in Puerto Rico called *Box of Dead people* 

also Bendis just made "Layla miller = fail" canon, she declined membership in the Howling Commandos because if she joned they would all die


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

I love Kilowogs untagged spoilers the same way Bizarro "loves" Superman. 

**EDIT*
I'm so proud of Yu. His art went from fail to win.. Epic win. 

LOL at the Spidermen.

LOL Sentry.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 7, 2008)

Damn Kilowog...thanks for saving me a couple of bucks I guess >.>


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 7, 2008)

SI#2 just makes me hate Luke Cage more. Past AND present.

I just don't get the appeal.


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2008)

On the other hand, Bendis is writing Ares better.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 7, 2008)

No major secret skrulls agents revealed?  I'm disappointed.


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> SI#2 just makes me hate Luke Cage more. Past AND present.
> 
> I just don't get the appeal.



...
...
...
...

WORD!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> SI#2 just makes me hate Luke Cage more.


 


Taleran said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


 **


----------



## Castiel (May 7, 2008)

Sentry got played a chump, word


----------



## Hellion (May 7, 2008)

Screw you all I love Luke Cage.  He went backdoor on Jessica


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2008)

from the last spread as for the powers I saw


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Thor 
-Nova
-Darkclaw with clops googles
-Spidey Villains merge
-Super Skrull Mark 2
-the one that the queen was talking to in NI
-Cap one
-Iron man one in silver armor
-Giant Man
-Pheonix
-Age of Apoclypse Angel
-regular angel in the back
-one in an xmen uniform
-Iron Man
-the one dead center im tossed up about
-an Eternal with the funky hat
-that herald of Galactus from Annihilation between the nova skrull and the eternal
-Nova


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Screw you all I love Luke Cage. He went backdoor on Jessica


Hell yeah he did. Luke Cage is the man!


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2008)

So I'm 90% sure that blue circle is everyone who Fury knows ISN'T a Skrull since 2 of the circled ones are confirmed human by the editors.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

She does know stuff?!


----------



## Banhammer (May 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> She does know stuff?!



Well, I don't trust stuff


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

Dang. Nick Fury definately knows how to shock the crowd.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 7, 2008)

I think I finally made up my mind on the worst moment of SI#2.

Vision: I am really your greatest arch-nemesis, The Void.  Being your greatest enemy, you can trust me in all honesty and believe me when I say this isn't an obvious ploy, that you fucked everything up.

Sentry: Do not want!



I know the Sentry is mentally screwy, but this is overdoing it.
edit-
And if anyone wants to use that joke in an edited version of the page from the comic, go ahead.  Hell, I won't even bother you for credit on the joke.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 7, 2008)

My SI #2 WTF moment:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Let me get this straight.  The Skrulls go to all the trouble to make "super undetectable Skrulls" that they can slip into position around the world to undercut Earth's defenses.

What is the best way to launch this _secret_ invasion?

Teleport a Skrull warship into New York!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

Every Marvel event takes place in New York. 

Avengers Disassembled
(most of) House of M
Annihilation
Secret War
Civil War
World War Hulk
Secret Invasion
Invaders/ Avangers


----------



## NeoDMC (May 7, 2008)

Well apperntly, the "Undetectable" detail means, making the skrull believe beyond a shadow of a doubt, that they are indeed the person they are impersonating.

This is not only dangerous, but unproductive since you are pretty much turning soldiers into enemies without a secure way of turning them back.

That's why the Skrulls sent on the crash-ship were sent on a "suicide" mission, because even if they succeeded in taking out the Mighty and New Avengers, they wouldn't be able to be taken back safely for reprogramming.

And you couldn't use these soldiers for a main attack. Thus we get War-Skrulls for the main invasion force.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

Thos Skrull looks so lame.


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Damn Kilowog...thanks for saving me a couple of bucks I guess >.>


If it makes you feel better I actually wasted $4 on Iron Man: Viva Las Vegas 


Sylar said:


> So I'm 90% sure that blue circle is everyone who Fury knows ISN'T a Skrull since 2 of the circled ones are confirmed human by the editors.



I just noticed, Namor no longer has a blue circle, but Tony does...



EvilMoogle said:


> My SI #2 WTF moment:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well they *DID* undercut Earth's defenses, did you read SI #1?  Now that they've crippled most ways of fighting back they've gotten cocky.



NeoDMC said:


> Well apperntly, the "Undetectable" detail means, making the skrull believe beyond a shadow of a doubt, that they are indeed the person they are impersonating.
> 
> This is not only dangerous, but unproductive since you are pretty much turning soldiers into enemies without a secure way of turning them back.


that's why god invented triggers  Mar-vell skrull woke up halfway so he got a botched job


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

So the new Fury's Howling Commandos turend out to be a complete rip-off of the Young Avengers concept.

Step 1 Place young decendants of super people on a team
Step 2: ???
Step 3: Profit.


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

Its Nick Fury. 

Ergo it will be awesome.


----------



## Gooba (May 8, 2008)

Sylar said:


> So I'm 90% sure that blue circle is everyone who Fury knows ISN'T a Skrull since 2 of the circled ones are confirmed human by the editors.


It might just be who he has a very strong suspicion about.  I mean, to anyone in the Marvel Verst how could Iron Man _not _be a Skrull.  We know he isn't because someone above the Living Tribunal came out and told us, but _anything _short of that wouldn't have convinced me.  I still have my doubts.



LIL_M0 said:


> So the new Fury's Howling Commandos turend out to be a complete rip-off of the Young Avengers concept.
> 
> Step 1 Place young decendants of super people on a team
> Step 2: ???
> Step 3: Profit.


At least he has a really good reason for it.  The Skrulls couldn't have copied people who weren't even known supers, so he can trust them.  Nick Fury crashed a rocket motorcycle into a terrorist base without a shirt on and started shooting lasers, so he has the benefit of the doubt with me.

One thing I never understood about the Skrulls:  If they can make perfect Skrull copies of Blackbolt and Thor, why bother making Skrull Wolverine, Captain America, and Spider-Man?  Sure using 100 copies of random people you can sow distrust and start infighting... but with 100 copies of Thor you could take over the planet straight up.  Sure they made the point that they wanted the place intact, but look at this invasion.  They land in New York with some heavy hitters and then Skrull Arch-Angel and Wolverine.  What a waste of non-spy clones.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Not doubting. I'm just saying, stolen concept. No biggie.

And Layala Miller = fail = 100% canon. :


LIL_M0 said:


> She does know stuff?!


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

hey don't be stealing my lines m0


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Not doubting. I'm just saying, stolen concept. No biggie.
> 
> And Layala Miller = fail = 100% canon. :



Oh what do you know? You don't like Cosmo and lack faith in Nick Fury. 

You have no soul.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> hey don't be stealing my lines m0


I stole no lines of yours. 


Sylar said:


> Oh what do you know? You don't like Cosmo and lack faith in Nick Fury.
> 
> You have no soul.


Yeah, Cosmo sucks but I still think Fury's team will be cool. Step 3: Profit 
I was just statiung what was obvious (for me) incase you guys missed it.


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

Cosmo. Does. NOT. *SUCK!*


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Yes he does.


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yes he does.



*negs*


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


>


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 8, 2008)

Wait.....how did Layla Miller get back?


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

That was prior to MC.


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

Yes all of the stuff in MA 12 and 13 is just a few months after Secret War, which is before Civil War


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 8, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> I think I finally made up my mind on the worst moment of SI#2.
> 
> Vision: I am really your greatest arch-nemesis, The Void.  Being your greatest enemy, you can trust me in all honesty and believe me when I say this isn't an obvious ploy, that you fucked everything up.
> 
> ...


OK, but at this point Bendis has as much ownership of Sentry as Paul Jenkins does. The point being that whether you like it or not, Sentry is just that much of a failure. The body of Superman and the mind of a neurotic retard (that's a technical term).

On an unrelated note, was it necessary to draw Layla in her underwear? I got pedo-chills, and not in the "I'm-on-the-internet-and-pedo-is-good" kinda way.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 8, 2008)

They drew her nude in Messiah Complex...

Also, I don't understand what they are trying to pull with the whole Mockingbird thing. We know she is a Skrull, but damn, the fact that the Skrulls knew what she knows is disturbing. You'd think there would be a least a little info that would be private.

I refuse to believe she is the real Mockingbird.


----------



## Gooba (May 8, 2008)

Wasn't BB a Skrull for 30 years?  Could it just be that she was a Skrull when that happened?


----------



## NeoDMC (May 8, 2008)

This is why I hate Secret Invasion from a continuinity stand-point 

Not only that, but Mighty Avengers is better than New Avengers and Secret Invasion right now..

This is Irony.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 8, 2008)

There was a reallly reallllly interesting post awhile back- *digs it up*

Amazing food for thought- the implications are quite staggering...


----------



## Banhammer (May 8, 2008)

I was reading "New Avengers" from when Civil War started and just noticed that Jessica's eyes glow green when she zapps the Nick Fury LMD


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

Jessica's baby's eyes go green when Elektra skrull is skilled


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

Only a Skrull takes in the rear.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2008)

Shapeshifting Skrulls for sexual purposes.

Now live with the mental image.


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

I think Susan's been cheating on Reed.  Good for her


----------



## Banhammer (May 8, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Shapeshifting Skrulls for sexual purposes.
> 
> Now live with the mental image.



Xavin will please me


----------



## Taleran (May 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I think Susan's been cheating on Reed.  Good for her



didn't you read SI 1?


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Shapeshifting Skrulls for sexual purposes.
> 
> Now live with the mental image.



Monday: Keira Knightley
Tuesday: Scarlet Johansen
Wednesday: Beyonce Knowles
etc.

I can live with that.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 8, 2008)

I'm looking forward to Deadpool's tie-in to Secret Invasion.  Won't be the most plot-advancing tie-in to the story but it will certainly be the most entertaining.  And if it does effect the main SI story greatly, that's all the better.  Deadpool somehow manages to bring out the best in a writer so I have high hopes for the series launch.


----------



## Arishem (May 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I think Susan's been cheating on Reed.  Good for her



Why do you think that?


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

ok in retrospect that joke made even less sense than when I thought about it


----------



## Chatulio (May 8, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Shapeshifting Skrulls for sexual purposes.
> 
> Now live with the mental image.



Hey I like variety


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 8, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> This is why I hate Secret Invasion from a continuinity stand-point
> 
> Not only that, but Mighty Avengers is better than New Avengers and Secret Invasion right now..
> 
> This is Irony.



And that's because none of the Avengers are actually in it (aside from a cameo by Ares and SkrullDrew)


----------



## Hellion (May 8, 2008)

Okay how the hell old is Layla


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

I could have swonr she was 15, which is apparently old enough to trot around wearing nothing but a t-shirt and painties... Seriously. No one sees anything wrong with this?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 8, 2008)

Read yourself some Bleach


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Read yourself some Bleach


Matsumoto's not 15, neither is Yoruichi. **


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 8, 2008)

Inoue          Orihime


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

She's never been out and about in her underwear... Fan art doesn't count. **


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 8, 2008)

What about the scene where she was in the bathroom with Matsumoto?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Matsumoto was naked during that scene. Orihime just cried.  **


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 8, 2008)

And get wet because of a wet large breasted female beauty on top of her

If that is not innuendo then I don't know what is


----------



## Hellion (May 8, 2008)

Hinata.  She had a naked waterfall scene


----------



## Chatulio (May 8, 2008)

My feeling are mixed on that  One its filler and Two it was only a silhouette.


----------



## Hellion (May 8, 2008)

Yeah but sometimes implied nudity is better than real nudity


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 8, 2008)

Just because it happened in a Japanese comic book doesn't make it legal here in America.

Don't believe me?  Watch the Japanese version of the Blue Dragon anime.  You got 10 year old girls with hooters the size of Kansas getting grouped.  And if you find nothing wrong with that, you really should be tied to a table and smacked in the nose with a rolled up newspaper like the dog you are for about three hours straight.


----------



## Hellion (May 8, 2008)

But the mediums are basically the same. I don't discriminate if it is good for one it is good for the other


----------



## Chatulio (May 8, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Yeah but sometimes implied nudity is better than real nudity



Touche


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 9, 2008)

The whole loli thing always makes me uncomfortable, but when its Japanese, I can rationalize it as "its a different culture" ... or something. When it's in an American comic, there's just no way to rationalize it. It was jarringly creepy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> The whole loli thing always makes me uncomfortable, but when its Japanese, I can rationalize it as "its a different culture" ... or something.


 I think they can get away with it there because the legal age of consent is like 14 (or 13?), I remember my first time to Japan back when I was in the military. They told us regardless of what the country's rules, someone in the military is bound to US laws in foriegn lands. So the age of consent is ALWAYS 18. 


Spy_Smasher said:


> When it's in an American comic, there's just no way to rationalize it. It was jarringly creepy.


I agree.


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I think they can get away with it there because the legal age of consent is like 14 (or 13?), I remember my first time to Japan back when I was in the military. They told us regardless of what the country's rules, someone in the military is bound to US laws in foriegn lands. So the age of consent is ALWAYS 18.



What if you're from a US state where the age of consent is 16 or 17?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2008)

It doesn't matter. The military has it own set of rules. 18 is the age of consent for the majority of the US. So instead of asking "hey, where're you from" to every service member, they applied the rule to everyone.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2008)

Well I don't care anymore, well not much anyway

After spending so much of my life on the internets, I'm so damn de-desensitized that it's actually pretty funny


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Well I don't care anymore, well not much anyway
> 
> After spending so much of my life on the internets, I'm so damn de-desensitized that it's actually pretty funny


lol I haven't been using the internet that long. I just recently started using the MySpace account that my friend made for me such a long time ago. lol 

I'm still shocked by some of the websites people create... and even more shocked at why they create them and how many people enjoy those things.

people pooping: not sexy
pictures of cats: not funny, not even with those stupid captions
TyPiNg L1k3 tH!$: n0t k3wl
Chocolate rain, "turn around gopher", rick rolling (I guess) and most of the "cool" things you see on youtube, I think, only and idiot could enjoy.


----------



## Hellion (May 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> lol I haven't been using the internet that long. I just recently started using the MySpace account that my friend made for me such a long time ago. lol
> 
> I'm still shocked by some of the websites people create... and even more shocked at why they create them and how many people enjoy those things.
> 
> ...



I should neg you  even though you speak some truths


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2008)

The truth cannot be silenced with  a bullet neg reps.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> lol I haven't been using the internet that long. I just recently started using the MySpace account that my friend made for me such a long time ago. lol
> 
> I'm still shocked by some of the websites people create... and even more shocked at why they create them and how many people enjoy those things.
> 
> ...




It is now officially over between me and you, skrull


----------



## Sylar (May 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> The truth cannot be silenced with  a bullet neg reps.



Richard shall deal with you.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2008)

How is that funny/ awesome/ entertaining? Seriously...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2008)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) SKRULL GAY CHITAURI RICKROLL


----------



## Hellion (May 9, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> [/b]
> 
> It is now officially over between me and you, skrull



Sylar is the skrull  I mean he has the ability to steal peoples power and everything


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2008)

and with that, I'm going to bed. Good night ladies (lol ladies) and gents.


----------



## Sylar (May 9, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Sylar is the skrull  I mean he has the ability to steal peoples power and everything





I have no idea what you're talking about....


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Captain Britain & MI:13 preview with words this time_ 















Only British people could act so proper and gossip while their cities are being destroyed.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2008)

It's not written by Claremont so I have some hope for it


----------



## Gooba (May 9, 2008)

Why _are _they attacking Britain?  That place hasn't mattered for decades.

jk   <3 Brits


----------



## Agmaster (May 9, 2008)

Gota nitpick this ONE thing.  Why is the Skrull drooling?  Really Marvel?  Earth is so stupid that we are outwitted by people that still drool?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 9, 2008)

That's his power. He's a mix of Black Bolt and a Labrador Retriever. He's the BLACK LAB!


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Why _are _they attacking Britain?  That place hasn't mattered for decades.
> 
> jk   <3 Brits



Britain is where Excalibur is, from solicitations they apparently want to use it to turn off all the magic in the world.


----------



## Chatulio (May 9, 2008)

So England is the source of all Magic in 616 earth?


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2008)

Apparently it is.  It has something to do with Merlin.


----------



## Chatulio (May 9, 2008)

Isn't Merlin evil in CB comics?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It's not written by Claremont so I have some hope for it


looking back. The only thing I REALLY enjoyed from Claremont was the End of Greys (UNcanny X-Men 466-468) story. 

Also, I don;t like Captain Britian so I'll be avoiding this like the plague.


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2008)

I on the otherhand am _greatly_ anticipating it.  Previews look awesome.

Also another main reason why I'm getting it is because it's called "Captain Britain and *MI:13*" instead of just being called Captain Britain or even having Excalibur in the name.  616 Peter Wisdom is the. man.  plus the rest of MI13 like John Lennon Skrull and Black Knight are awesome.

Plus it's from the guy who wrote Peter Wisdom's MAX title.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 10, 2008)

I'm also reading it. 

Captain Britain Merlin was the Guardian of the Multiverse and CB's mentor. I'm not exactly current on the Excalibur end of things but last I saw of him he was both dead and not evil. But like I said, I'm not current.


----------



## Deviate (May 10, 2008)

Sue's gonna get raped. _Skrull style_.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

where is that from?


----------



## Deviate (May 10, 2008)

Variant cover for SI #3 by Steve McNiven -  

McNiven's art has always given me hard-ons. True story.

Bendis' review of SI #2 - 

Where Sue is getting raped - 

Sue is the _hottest_ mom in Marvel. Reed's a dumb fuck for not tapping that nymph every night


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 10, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Sue's gonna get raped. _Skrull style_.



fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

I wish they had him say "Giggity Giggity Allllllllllll Riiiiiiiiiiiight"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 10, 2008)

It's because skrulls are gay (like you M0)


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

Wrong! Skrulls love sexin the white women. Why do you think they ended the prologue so abruptly? Boom chicka wah wah!


----------



## Sylar (May 10, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Wrong! Skrulls love sexin the white women. Why do you think they ended the prologue so abruptly? *Boom chicka wah wah!*



For some reason the live action Chipmunk movie just crossed my mind. :S


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

LOL! Actually that's from 70's porn music. 

I watched Alvin and The Chipmunks with my nephews. It was ok... If you watch it with kids.


----------



## Chatulio (May 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I wish they had him say "Giggity Giggity Allllllllllll Riiiiiiiiiiiight"





 (not my best work)


----------



## mow (May 11, 2008)

im pretty sure i can lobby with the mods to make that the Comic forums image if you fix it up and enough people are keen on it xD


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2008)

Here's the one I'm working on. Allllllllll Riiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Captain Britain & MI:13 preview with new picture_ 
















UNION JACK, and all Superheroes of British nationality, ARE NOW IN MI:13


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2008)

Lies! I see no Union Jack.


----------



## Sylar (May 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> UNION JACK, and all Superheroes of British nationality, ARE NOW IN MI:13



No one cares about Britain.


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Lies! I see no Union Jack.


----------



## Chatulio (May 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Here's the one I'm working on. Allllllllll Riiiiiiiiiiiight



Change Sue's face to a blond Lois


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2008)

Yeah, I read that the first time...afterward I said, "Lies! I see no Union Jack." 


Chatulio said:


> Change Sue's face to a blond Lois


I'm trying to make a gif at the moment. Giggity!


----------



## The Sentry (May 14, 2008)

Guys when does the next gr8 installment of Ultimates 3 come out


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2008)

^ fuck off.

Anyways Captain Britain was pretty good.


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2008)

Lyja's back.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

When they were going over the invasion steps in F4 I wish it was:
Step one: Infiltrate F4 headquarters as the Invisible Woman
Step two: ??? 
Step three: Profit!


----------



## xingzup19 (May 15, 2008)

Anyone have a clue as to whether The Punisher is involved in Secret Invasion?


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Lyja's back.



Her name sounds too much like Leisure


----------



## Chatulio (May 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> ^ fuck off.
> 
> Anyways Captain Britain was pretty good.



Peter wielding Excalibur next issue?


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2008)

dunno, he at least tries but no confirmation if he pulls it out.

oh and Mighty Avengers #14 preview


*Spoiler*: __ 













hahahaha lol Sentry


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2008)

Reed: "How are you feeling?"
Sentry: "I don't know, kinda Skrully. "


----------



## NeoDMC (May 15, 2008)

I think they are trying to retcon the original Sentry story. Since it seems that even while everyone remembered Sentry, he was still a nobody.

Everyone thought he was crazy (F4 did at least). In the original story the Sentry was the greatest hero ever. I suppose it would make sense if Sentry didn't become big time until shortly before he had to wipe everyones memory of him, but it still seems...

You know, fuck it. I can't explain the Sentry anymore. I give up.


----------



## The Sentry (May 15, 2008)

Lol Sentry


----------



## Sylar (May 15, 2008)

LOL Fail.


----------



## The Sentry (May 15, 2008)

Sentry>>>>any hero in the Marvel universe. You guys hate just cos he isnt an alchoholic 
His character is tooo complex 4 ur puny minds 2 comprehend


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 15, 2008)

*raises hand* I like the Sentry.  One of the more complex heroes out there.


----------



## The Sentry (May 15, 2008)

God bless you CAP


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2008)

I'm indifferent about The Sentry. He isn't interesting enough for me to want to learn more about him.


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2008)

I'm not too crazy about the sentry. They need display more as to how the level of his powers are bond to the state of his mind at the moment.

Display, not tell us, like as if some lame catchphrase repeated a thousand times, with something like "I have the power of a million exploding suns, but only when I'm in a sunny mood" or "feeling bright" or "brilliant" or even "enightned" or "with great power comes no responsability" 
Something great for the character would be like a "Sentry vision" not unlike what they did with Deadpool in "Wolverine Vs Deadpool" but one that would have like everything golden (or better, live action ) with hints of things that happen half a planet away and things that he sees because of his schizophernia


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2008)

click this now


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2008)

If that links me to spoilers, I ain't clickin.


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2008)

then click it already


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 15, 2008)

I'm trying to keep my nerdosity to a minimum, so as not to ruin the story by "overthinking it", but I couldn't help but notice that Captain Britain puched the head off of a skrull with the combined power of Hyperion and Doctor Spectrum. I think these War Skrulls are actually supposed to be significantly weaker than the people they mimic. It would explain why they didn't just get a bunch of Black Boltskrulls, Thorskrulls and Dr. Spectrohyperioskrulls together to invade openly.


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2008)

I thought it was an Iceman-Ghost Rider skrull.

Oh well, I really laughed when I saw the face of that Iron Man-Wasp skrull that was chasing spitfire, rightbefore she goes "Oh well" and bites his friend's neck off


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2008)

2 Skrull gods were revealed in the new Herc preview:
Kly'bn, The Eternal Skrull, seems like just a big skrull
Sl'Gur'T Of the Infinite Names - A fat thing with like 10 arms

LOL at Herc not even being informed before he was signed up to fight a war


----------



## Taleran (May 17, 2008)

I'm interesting as to when they're going to reveal what they did with all the heroes they swapped out

like the real Blackagar


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2008)

I hope they killed them all. They killed Dugan. Give me one good reason why Black Bolt or Spider Woman should be safe.


----------



## Taleran (May 17, 2008)

because Black Bolt is fucking awesome


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2008)

I asked for a GOOD reason...


----------



## Chatulio (May 17, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I hope they killed them all. They killed Dugan. Give me one good reason why Black Bolt or Spider Woman should be safe.



To keep them alive for genetic stock? In case they want to play with their genes for future war skrulls?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2008)

Hmmm... Good reason.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 17, 2008)

Spiderwoman has tig ol bitties which can look good on future covers?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2008)

Don't all female comic book characters gave big tittays?


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2008)

The same ammount of male comic book characters that don't have fabulous abs


----------



## The Sentry (May 17, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Don't all female comic book characters gave big tittays?



Jubille 



Banhammer said:


> The same ammount of male comic book characters that don't have fabulous abs



Quiksilver in PRISON


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2008)

That and the Blob


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 17, 2008)

Yeah, but he's got the titties.

I will accept Black Bolt's death _only_ if it leads into a new Inhumans ongoing that deals with the consequences of said death. It should be a deeply intellectual examination of Inhuman culture as well as a kick-ass comic-book romp. Somebody start working on that.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 17, 2008)

But who'll take over for him?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 17, 2008)

That's why we have the series. You've got the Medusa faction. You've got the Karnak faction. Gorgon, maybe, or Triton. Then there's always maximus lying in wait to cause trouble.


----------



## Arishem (May 17, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> But who'll take over for him?



Answer: Lockjaw.


----------



## Deviate (May 17, 2008)

Not sure if it was retconned or not, but Lockjaw did have a humaniod form before becoming a teleporting dog. I could see him as King.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 17, 2008)

I'd like a new Inhumans comic.  Especially if we see the Inhumans visit another planet, and Lockjaw urinates on and then humps their leader's leg.


----------



## Arishem (May 17, 2008)

It might have been retconned. The deception that discouraged Quicksilver from exposing Luna to the Terrigen Mists was that Lockjaw originally had a humanoid form. So was he just a dog that got transformed?


----------



## The Sentry (May 17, 2008)

I think Quicksilver or Magento will be the inhuman king.


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2008)

Arishem said:


> It might have been retconned. The deception that discouraged Quicksilver from exposing Luna to the Terrigen Mists was that Lockjaw originally had a humanoid form. So was he just a dog that got transformed?



Well Lockjaw _does_ have a blue circle on Fury's wall...


----------



## The Sentry (May 17, 2008)

Lockjaw did have a humanoid form


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2008)

Humaniod form indeed... 



			
				LIL_M0 said:
			
		

> I just realized how much Lockjaw...
> 
> ... looked like Barry White!


----------



## The Sentry (May 17, 2008)

^^Wenhendered persint peroof


----------



## Taleran (May 17, 2008)

I always thought that Karnak's power would be great for noticing Skrulls


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2008)

august SI soliticits



> SECRET INVASION #5 (of 8)
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Penciled by LEINIL FRANCIS YU
> Cover by GABRIELE DELL’OTTO
> ...


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 20, 2008)

BETA RAY BILL!!!!!!!!!

Squeee.


----------



## Taleran (May 20, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> BETA RAY BILL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Squeee.



sorry but you aren't allowed to like him. manliness courage and all the stuff you hate


sorry bout that


neway Inhumans book and Thor look great


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 20, 2008)

LOL at "embrace change." The state of affairs in the Marvel Universe changes so often that you barely have time to lift your arms. As soon as you start your embrace, it's changed again. 

It's like a skrull ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2008)

Embrace change.      <--- invisible skrullru is here, but you can't see him cause he's invisible.


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2008)

theres not enough space to fit an invisible one, me thinks ur lying


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2008)

Invisible Skrullru===><=== Do you believe me now?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 20, 2008)

Taleran said:


> sorry but you aren't allowed to like him. manliness courage and all the stuff you hate
> 
> 
> sorry bout that
> ...



Who the hell are you?


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2008)

He's Taleran and he's awesome.  He introduced me to Jojo


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 20, 2008)

Oh, the giant zombie spider-monkey.


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2008)

Namor and Mistique Skrullaru


----------



## The Sentry (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2008)

young avengers vs the might of the super skrulls

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2008)

Wolverine Skrull looks pretty cool. :skrullru


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2008)

Colossus + Wolverine + Cyclops = reap


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2008)

Who is the guy Hulkling's fighting supposed to be?


----------



## The Sentry (May 20, 2008)

^^The smartest thing you have ever typed


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2008)

I think that's the hulk m0


----------



## The Sentry (May 20, 2008)

Abomination


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Colossus + Wolverine + Cyclops = reap


I noticed that too. 

Anyone have a count on the most number of power combos we've seen in a skrull so far? Has there been a four? A five?


----------



## The Sentry (May 20, 2008)

Would a Skrull Hulk be stronger than Hulk?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I think that's the hulk m0


 


The Sentry said:


> Abomination


Yeah, but Hulk (or Abomination) + who else, is what I'm asking. The helmet looks somewhat familiar.


----------



## Taleran (May 20, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I noticed that too.
> 
> Anyone have a count on the most number of power combos we've seen in a skrull so far? Has there been a four? A five?



Sinister Six skrull in back of that image


----------



## The Sentry (May 20, 2008)

Avalanche from the brotherhood


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 20, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Would a Skrull Hulk be stronger than Hulk?


I've been wondering about powerlevels too. I'm thinking that the Skrulls are weaker than their counterparts.



Taleran said:


> Sinister Six skrull in back of that image


OK, I got Doc Ock and Sandman. Plus armor that I can't identify. Who're the other four that you're seeing?


----------



## Hellion (May 21, 2008)

So is Yu's art getting better or is it the colorist who is making the art in SI


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I've been wondering about powerlevels too. I'm thinking that the Skrulls are weaker than their counterparts.
> 
> OK, I got Doc Ock and Sandman. Plus armor that I can't identify. Who're the other four that you're seeing?



I think so too, it's like how Kevin 11 can never beat Ben 10 (jesus christ did I actually just type that )

he also has electro. 
wouldn't be too much of stretch to asume he might have the other 3, though its obviously an incarnation without Vulture in it. + Kraven's "powers" would be unnoticable from just one picture


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

Kaze said:


> So is Yu's art getting better or is it the colorist who is making the art in SI


It's the inker.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> he also has electro.


Good call.


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2008)

very Interesting twist in MA #13 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Since Sentry is too much of a pussy to fight the skrulls, Void mans up




Also Hercules was good, all hail the God Squad:

- Ajak the Eternal also the Aztec god of flight, Tecumotzin
- Mikaboshi the Japanese god of evil
- The God Eater Demagore aka the Egyptian Sun god Atum
- Hercules
- Snowbird, the neice of a principle Eskimo god.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

I thought Aku (Samurai Jack) was the Japanese Lord of Evil.


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> young avengers vs the might of the super skrulls
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



lol, hawkboobs just dodgeda firblast in between her lgs by jumping up


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

That's cause she has flame retardant clothes... or something.


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2008)

She should have her name changed to VonderVag! I mean, you know how flames get stronger and higher if you put your hands over them?
Wel, those flames are actually moving away from her pussy


----------



## Stalin (May 21, 2008)

Just read issue 2 , pretty interesting. What are the icomics that tie in with #1  and #2?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

So far no comics tie-directly into the issues. The "tie ins" just provide backstory and more insight of how the skrulls infiltrated.


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2008)

Mighty Avenger #14 *directly* ties in with SI #2


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

Oh, I hadn't read that one yet.


----------



## Sylar (May 21, 2008)

LOL@Sentry.


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2008)

Void >>> Sentry


----------



## Sylar (May 21, 2008)

JarviSkrull >>>> Sentry.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

lol @ Sentry's wife


----------



## Sylar (May 21, 2008)

Hey, I just realized something. 

The Sentry is the character Bendis said was too pathetic for the Skrulls to replace.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

Yep. Although I wish a Skrull would say that to Hank Pym... and then kill and replace him.


----------



## Sylar (May 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yep. Although I wish a Skrull would say that to Hank Pym.



Since MA #15 will be about Pym apparently, hopefully we'll get a nice panel of a Skrull-woman slapping the sh#t out of him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

Just one slap won't cut it. She needs to spray him with bug spray and sick a pack of skrull termites on him as well.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Void >>> Sentry


I almost agree with you.


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2008)

You gotta admire the skrullls

"Sentry? That piker? Yeah he's scary, but if he gives you any truoble, just shapeshift into a black shadow nad he'll go away2


----------



## Sylar (May 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Just one slap won't cut it. She needs to spray him with bug spray and sick a pack of skrull termites on him as well.



Speaking of Hank Pym: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Hellion (May 21, 2008)

Holy Shit he Void is real


----------



## Taleran (May 22, 2008)

Sentry and Void should just go fucking off into the sun


looks like they're scheduling was a bit off if they were counting on Thor to be absent heh


----------



## The Sentry (May 22, 2008)

Lol Sentry 
I like how they put The Sentry in Thor and SW league


----------



## mow (May 22, 2008)

someone mediafire it for me, RS account is maxxed out ;_;


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

Check your inbox


----------



## Sylar (May 22, 2008)

You guys are such kidders. Pretending you DL comics...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

I sent porn to moe's inbox.


----------



## Sylar (May 22, 2008)

Porn?


----------



## The Sentry (May 22, 2008)

i dont like porn...porns for *virgins* and perverts


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I thought Aku (Samurai Jack) was the Japanese Lord of Evil.



Aku is the skin flakes on the ass of true evil, just watch the prequel movie


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

Vote for me. 


Sylar said:


> Porn?


Skrull porn. 


The Sentry said:


> i dont like porn...porns for *virgins* and perverts


Since I'm not a virgin then that makes me a pervert? Life's not fair 


Kilowog said:


> Aku is the skin flakes on the ass of true evil, just watch the prequel movie


Aku would destroy you for that comment... 

but I lol'd


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> i dont like porn...porns for *virgins* and perverts



Or maybe, porn is for poor imigrants whose parents left him behind and now has to pay the rent any damn way I can  even if that means a movie or two with a bald brunnete named Dick Xandi


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

> This message isn't hidden because *Banhammer* was never on your ignore list.






Banhammer said:


> Or maybe, porn is for poor imigrants whose parents left him behind and now has to pay the rent any damn way I can even if that means a movie or two with a bald brunnete named Dick Xandi


Who's Dick Xandi?


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2008)

Names and hair colors might have been changed to prtoect Tommy Lee's privacy...


----------



## The Sentry (May 22, 2008)

what powers does this skrull have


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2008)

Doctor Strange, and maybe Venom, maybe some kind of capitan america..

And of course, shapeshifting


----------



## mow (May 22, 2008)

hank pym wife beating powers.

and gah. half the issue was sentry weeping like a baby. kill him off for pete's sake


----------



## The Sentry (May 22, 2008)

The sign on his chest looks like a mix of Venom and Phoenix


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Names and hair colors might have been changed to prtoect Tommy Lee's privacy...


Then you posted it on teh internet. 



mow said:


> *hank pym wife beating powers.*
> 
> and gah. half the issue was sentry weeping like a baby. kill him off for pete's sake


----------



## Deviate (May 22, 2008)

mow said:


> hank pym wife beating powers.




Brilliant. Just Brilliant.


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Then you posted it on teh internet.



Tommy Lee has been property of the internet ever since he harpooned pamela anderson on that tape 





Yeah, I have it back in the office 



And dosen't it have to be his own wife for wife beating powers to work?

Damn, those skrulls are advanced


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2008)

Well I guess I was wrong when I said Lindy was a skrull, though I always thought Sentry is the last person to be a skrull

The bad thing about the issue was the art, in the panels where Bob flies off into space his face makes him look majorly constipated


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The bad thing about the issue was the art, in the panels where Bob flies off into space his face makes him look majorly constipated


Really? I thought that was the best deawn part of the issue. The look on his face was just (humorously) pathetic. I lol.d


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2008)

constipated, completely depressed, same difference


----------



## Chatulio (May 23, 2008)

My favorite part of the Issue was when VoidBob purplepants busted in and hugged Lindy and then her face went


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2008)

You can always trust Void to set things straight


----------



## Chatulio (May 23, 2008)

SkrullJarvis should be cursing himself XD


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> My favorite part of the Issue was when *VoidBob purplepants* busted in and hugged Lindy and then her face went


You get reps for that. 



Chatulio said:


> SkrullJarvis should be cursing himself XD


Yes he should. I bet he and the Skrull Queen are gonna have words... It won't be pretty.


----------



## Chatulio (May 23, 2008)

I try  

I can see her glaring at Skulljarvis while VoidBob PurplePants goes to work on her warskrulls


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> I can see her glaring at Skulljarvis while VoidBob PurplePants goes to work on her warskrulls


In that sentence is "warskrulls" some kinda new slang for bewbs? Skrull Queen has nice bewbs.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 23, 2008)

Voidbob Purplepants.....

I love it, let's take it to Broadway.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

Are you ready kids?
Aye aye Sentry

I can't hear you!!!
AYE AYE SENTRY!

Ooooooooooooooooohhhhh

Who lives in the mind of a guy that crazy?
Void Bob Purple Pants!

Purple, a monster and mobster is he.
Void Bob Purple Pants!

Who caused the whole world to forget he exists?
Void Bob Purple Pants!

He beat up War Skrulls with gigantic fists.
Void Bob Purple Pants!

Void Bob Purple Pants
Void Bob Purple Pants
Void Bob Purple Pants

Void Boooooooob Purple Paaaaaaaaants!
(do do do do do do)


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 23, 2008)

You're getting rep for that.


I was rereading SI#1, and did anyone else noticed that the Hank Pym skrull seems to be quite happy to see a naked Elektra skrull, even though she's being disected?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2008)

Fapping material indeed


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> You're getting rep for that.


Thanks. 


CaptainAWB said:


> I was rereading SI#1, and did anyone else noticed that the Hank Pym skrull seems to be quite happy to see a naked Elektra skrull, even though she's being disected?


That Skrull was just staying in character. The real Hank Pym loves seeing a battered and buised woman on an autopsy table. .


----------



## Chatulio (May 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Are you ready kids?
> Aye aye Sentry
> 
> I can't hear you!!!
> ...



 rep for that


Son of a .....Ill have to come back to you on that rep stupid limit


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## The Sentry (May 23, 2008)

You deserve it Lil Mo


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> You're getting rep for that.
> 
> 
> I was rereading SI#1, and did anyone else noticed that the Hank Pym skrull seems to be quite happy to see a naked Elektra skrull, even though she's being disected?



SI #1 originally ended with Hank Pym Skrull tenderly touching Skrullectra's forehead after shooting Reed but Bendis asked for it to be removed.  Methinks that was his spouse.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> SI #1 originally ended with Hank Pym Skrull tenderly touching Skrullectra's forehead after shooting Reed but Bendis asked for it to be removed. Methinks that was his spouse.


I found out that the panel of Pym touching Elektra wa removed so there wouldn't be confusion on the "He even loves you" part. Meaning the Skrull god (or whoever "He" is) even loved Reed Richards even though he's the most hated human in Skrull history.


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2008)

So I guess the "Eternal Skrull" is the Skrull God King and that weird thing with the arms for hands is the mother of the rest of the skrull gods.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

The arm Skrull was just weird. Looked like it belonged in the Empire of Tears. 

**EDIT*
Isn't the "arm Skrull" captain Marvel's dad? I thought one of the guys called him "Son of Sl'Gurt"?

**EDIT 2*
Never mind, he's the son of Hk'phh, but I remember seeing the name Sl'Gurt before.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2008)

Skrulls have stupid names


----------



## xingzup19 (May 23, 2008)

So do Martians.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2008)

After looking through MA#14 again, we REALLY need some of those facial expressions for smilies here


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2008)

Where's Lindy?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2008)

Damn spread rep thing


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

I should rep you. The whole time I was making those transparant I was laughin my ass off.


----------



## The Sentry (May 23, 2008)

The new Hercules proved that Asgardians>>>>>>>All other Pantheons. All other "gods" feel like shit and worthless without Asgardians.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> The new Hercules proved that Asgardians>>>>>>>All other Pantheons. All other "gods" feel like shit and worthless without Asgardians.


In MA 14 Jarvis Skrull also hinted toward that. At least that what it seemed like to me.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2008)

Blasphemy

Hercules could easily travel to the kingdom of Texas and smote down many a boar


----------



## The Sentry (May 23, 2008)

Herc was losing to Icarus. Icarus<<<<<Apocalypse<(infinite<<<<)<<Thor. 
@Lil Mo: Jarvis Skrull also said Sentry=Thor=SW


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

Sentry looks like Doc Brown from Back to the Future in that pic.


----------



## The Sentry (May 23, 2008)

Lol he really does


----------



## Sylar (May 23, 2008)

So I'm thinking that JarviSkrull is probably that adviser/head scientist for the queen.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, Jarvis did seem to be running the show. If not for this issue, I would have assumed either The Queen or Dugan was running things.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Herc was losing to Icarus. Icarus<<<<<Apocalypse<(infinite<<<<)<<Thor.
> @Lil Mo: Jarvis Skrull also said Sentry=Thor=SW



Can you _please_ get yourself banned again?


----------



## The Sentry (May 23, 2008)

Why? I have proof


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2008)

You're still not banned yet


----------



## The Sentry (May 23, 2008)

Does it look like i am


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2008)

I            wish


----------



## The Sentry (May 23, 2008)

Why            ?


----------



## Sylar (May 23, 2008)

He doesn't like you.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 23, 2008)

Because you're a one-trick pony, I'd guess. If you ever stop talking about "Sentry > Someone" you will have to go completely silent.


----------



## The Sentry (May 23, 2008)

I do talk about others actually 
Neways i dont really care.


----------



## The Sentry (May 23, 2008)

Lol people say im a one ride pony? LOLOL
I know more about X-Men and Mutants that anyone on these forums, I know more abour Sentry than God Almighty, name an alien race in marvel and ill rite a 1 paragraph essay about their history.
I just find marvel atm very boring and only a few character amuse and interest me.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2008)

Yes but that's your problem

That's _all_ you do. Your only contributions to a discussion typically involves 'Sentry >', 'Vulcan >' and '> Superboy Prime'


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 24, 2008)

You guys need to start using my smiley...


----------



## Sylar (May 24, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Lol people say im a one ride pony? LOLOL
> I know more about X-Men and Mutants that anyone on these forums, I know more abour Sentry than God Almighty, name an alien race in marvel and ill rite a 1 paragraph essay about their history.
> I just find marvel atm very boring and only a few character amuse and interest me.



No you don't. There are dozens of people who know more about the X-Men, mutants, hell any comic than you'll ever know.

CBG, Spy Smasher, the list goes on and on.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> You guys need to start using my smiley...




*Spoiler*: _I like mine better_


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 24, 2008)

it looks like he's singing. LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 24, 2008)

He's obviously singing the VoidBob song.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 24, 2008)

I knew it!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2008)

EVERYTHING MAKES SENSE NOW!


----------



## Taleran (May 24, 2008)

Its time for one of those

"Well Shit" moments


remember in the end of SI 1 where it stated that Skrulls were in House of M, Civil War and Annihilation



Well Shit


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 24, 2008)

Good catch... maybe.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 24, 2008)

@Taleran
Well, that got my brain racking. 

Who drew MA #14? I haven't read it yet.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2008)

The same guy that did the first few issues of Hercules


----------



## The Sentry (May 24, 2008)

I like the guy who drew the latest Eternal mini series


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 24, 2008)

^John Romita Jr. He's excellent.


----------



## Castiel (May 24, 2008)

He's the main reason why I tolerated WWH (aside from the violance of course) and WHy I'll give the upcoming ASM arc "New ways to die" a 1st chance


----------



## xingzup19 (May 24, 2008)

Was he the one who drew WWH? I somehow thought his pencils were a bit squarish.


----------



## Taleran (May 24, 2008)

they always are


----------



## xingzup19 (May 24, 2008)

But they're good, nevertheless.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2008)

Hes good for action scenes. He doesn't draw people posing a punch, he draws actual punches


----------



## The Sentry (May 24, 2008)

Thats what makes him a genius


----------



## Castiel (May 24, 2008)

That why he made WWH tolerable ,especially the Hulk/Sentry fight, say what you will about WWH's lack of quality, but that fight was badass, really the entire event should have been sentry and hulk beating the shit out of each other


----------



## The Sentry (May 24, 2008)

I concur...WWH was mostly unneeded BS


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 24, 2008)

I never read WWH.  A hugh event about the Hulk performing mindless eye-candy is sad to me.  Considering he was so great in the David Bryne days.

I bring this up because I was thinking about reading it, but you guys have convinced me otherwise.


----------



## Taleran (May 25, 2008)

its not mindless at all and if the fighting is what turns you off in comics it must be hard to find ones to read


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 25, 2008)

..must..defend...my..precious...mindless...action

I never said fighting turns me off, just that I don't like pointless fights for the sake of fights.


----------



## Arishem (May 25, 2008)

I really wish they'd bring back Devil Hulk from Paul Jenkins run. He is my favorite personality, and the guy hasn't even had control of Bruce's body yet. His design also kicks all kinds of ass.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 25, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I really wish they'd bring back Devil Hulk from Paul Jenkins run. He is my favorite personality, and the guy hasn't even had control of Bruce's body yet. His design also kicks all kinds of ass.



lawl

You do realize that Jeph Loeb is writing Hulk now?


----------



## Taleran (May 26, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> ..must..defend...my..precious...mindless...action
> 
> I never said fighting turns me off, just that I don't like pointless fights for the sake of fights.



but none of the fights in WWH were pointless in terms of keeping the number of them incheck it did that and only did the ones that mattered and were important to Hulk comics up to that point


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2008)

Taleran said:


> but none of the fights in WWH were pointless


So you're saying that the Gamma Corps fight was necessary?


----------



## Taleran (May 26, 2008)

I was referring to the main WWH book

I didn't even read any of the tieins Herc aside


----------



## Arishem (May 26, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> lawl
> 
> You do realize that Jeph Loeb is writing Hulk now?



Yeah, we have Red Hulk in leu of Devil Hulk because of the awesome that is Loeb.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2008)

Taleran said:


> I was referring to the main WWH book
> 
> I didn't even read any of the tieins Herc aside


Oh, ok.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 26, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Yeah, we have Red Hulk in leu of Devil Hulk because of the awesome that is Loeb.



Damn...another Time Paradox.

Well this Universe was fun guys


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2008)

he's stuck in the past he has a Hush set, which is from the "loeb doesn't suck" era, I miss those day


----------



## Sylar (May 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> he's stuck in the past he has a Hush set, which is from the "loeb doesn't suck" era, I miss those day



Too many people 'suck' these days...

After what Loeb did to Ultimates, he shouldn't be allowed to merely 'suck'. So from now on he Mega-sucks.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2008)

Indeed, Loeb solo is mega-suck, Loeb+McGuinness+Marvel = suck.  He needs Sale to come in for Ultimates 4, then _maybe_ it'll be halfway _decent._


----------



## NeoDMC (May 26, 2008)

Ultimate Universe is dead anyways. I can't believe at one point people thought it would overtake 616 as the main Universe.

It just shows you how much 616 sucked back then. I think this was during the time they actually had an issue where heroes were crying about 911 like it would have been something significant in the Marvel Universe.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2008)

I still have hope, AEC's 1st issue was better than most of Kirkman's run (minus the Cable arc) and Bendis is becoming more involved in the 1610 Uni again.


----------



## Sylar (May 26, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Ultimate Universe is dead anyways. I can't believe at one point people thought it would overtake 616 as the main Universe.
> 
> It just shows you how much 616 sucked back then. I think this was during the time they actually had an issue where heroes were crying about 911 like it would have been something significant in the Marvel Universe.



Its not dead. USM is far better than ASM. UFF is good. UXM is getting better.

Its NOT dead.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2008)

Ultimate Origins  also Millar is coming back, .... .... eventually ...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Ultimate Origins  also Millar is coming back, .... .... eventually ...



Dude!

Do you know how much of a fucking cock-tease this post is?

I was about to climax then I finished reading the post!!?!?!?!


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2008)

indeed, he is going to write Ultimates again, except it;ll be Ultimates 5


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 26, 2008)

REALLY?!?!??!?!??!?!??!?


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2008)

yes. also anyone who calls Ultimate a dead universe is kidding themselves, Mangaverse is a Dead universe, 2099 is a dead universe, MC2 is basically a zombie, Ultimates till has life.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 26, 2008)

Ultimate is alive indeed

It's just not good alive. More like being hooked up with cocaine continuously for the past year or so while three different guys take in turns to rape your poor little bottom while the fourth guy is unloading himself over your face

But it's still alive


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2008)

no that's a better description for MC2.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 26, 2008)

I like Amazing Spider-Girl >


----------



## Taleran (May 26, 2008)

I've never read a single Ultimates book and don't plan to change that any time soon


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2008)

You really should read Millar/Hitch's Ultimates 1 and 2, tops most of what Marvel has put out in the past few years.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 26, 2008)

Taleran said:


> I've never read a single Ultimates book and don't plan to change that any time soon



I am very certain when I say what I am about to say is indeed me speaking for the entire community here

ur a faget


----------



## Taleran (May 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> You really should read Millar/Hitch's Ultimates 1 and 2, tops most of what Marvel has put out in the past few years.



we shall see


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2008)

olpp comments like that will likely turn people off of what we're pimping on people but hey that how you always post and that's why we love you.

but in all honesty, read U 1 and 2, you could ignore all the other U titles and still get it, really I stand by that's its better than most of what Millar has ever written.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 27, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I like Amazing Spider-Girl >


You ... like something?  I thought that was against your religion or something.


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2008)

Taleran said:


> I've never read a single Ultimates book and don't plan to change that any time soon



man you're crazy, like everyone else has said Ultimates 1 and 2 was great and definitely worth reading.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 27, 2008)

Taleran said:


> I've never read a single Ultimates book and don't plan to change that any time soon



The Ultimates 1 + 2.

Highly recommended reading for any comic book reader.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> olpp comments like that will likely turn people off of what we're pimping on people but hey that how you always post and that's why we love you.
> 
> but in all honesty, read U 1 and 2, you could ignore all the other U titles and still get it, really I stand by that's its better than most of what Millar has ever written.



ur a faget



Spy_Smasher said:


> You ... like something?  I thought that was against your religion or something.



ur a faget


----------



## Taleran (May 28, 2008)

Yeah I read em, liked parts (Cap and Hawkeye in General) didn't like others (Thor and Loki mainly, and how Bruce was handled) it was good doesn't compare to upper tier marvel stories but was better than House of M, Civil War and other recent events


----------



## NeoDMC (May 28, 2008)

I liked Ultmate Hulk more than Pak Hulk.

At least he wasn't the epicenter of all that was fucking good and holy in the universe. Where even the smallest little mistake he may have made in his entire life, was in reality a benevolent act that was merely soiled on by the ideas or actions of another.

Also the fact that he is utterly and completely unbeatable. Fuck Pak Hulk, even Planet Hulk. He was infailable, only the other Warbound were tied down by selfish ideas and wants, Hulk was just pure goodness/honor/whatever the fuck good-feeling Pak needed him to portray at the moment.

Also I remember posting a response to all the "Oh Ultimate Marvel is fine" responses I got, but I guess it didn't get put up.

Fuck that, you all are fucking nuts if you think UM is fine. In 2010 I'll quote myself and rub it all in your faces because the only Ultimate book will be USM and even then, everyone will hate it, because I doubt Bendis will still be writing it (he'll jump ship shortly after Ultimatum, probably to write Daredevil).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 28, 2008)

It's posts like that which is why I love you Neo


----------



## Taleran (May 28, 2008)

I agree about the Hulks I just didn't like Ult Banner and really like 616 Banner most of the time


----------



## Castiel (May 28, 2008)

I like how Ult. Hulk isn't a misunderstood giant or just something you should leave alone, no he's just a fucking monster he will rip you to pieces and eat you if given the chance.  Though I must admit Ult. Banner coulda been handled better.  Though I sorta liked how he was handled by Ellis.

Also I just loved the way Millar treated Hawkeye, which is the most damning reason why Ultimates 3 sucks.


----------



## The Sentry (May 28, 2008)

Ultimate Shanna the She Devil makes Ultimates 3 awesome


----------



## NeoDMC (May 28, 2008)

Ultimates 3 #4 finally came out?


----------



## The Sentry (May 28, 2008)

No one knows


----------



## NeoDMC (May 28, 2008)

Well then how do you know she is awesome? She was only in like one panel in #3...she could be some dumb bitch with big tits like Valkerie (who still has yet to be explained beyond eye candy...)


----------



## Castiel (May 28, 2008)

Also infinites amount of fail can never be overturned by one small amount of win.

Also lol Marvel.com caid Ultimates 3 #4 came out months ago, it really comes out in Julyish though


----------



## The Sentry (May 28, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Well then how do you know she is awesome? She was only in like one panel in #3...she could be some dumb bitch with big tits like Valkerie (who still has yet to be explained beyond eye candy...)



If she has tig ol bitties then she has to be an awesome character


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 28, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Ultimate Shanna the She Devil makes Ultimates 3 awesome



Get the fuck out of here


----------



## xingzup19 (May 29, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> If she has tig ol bitties then she has to be an awesome character



So Blob and Mojo are awesome then?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 29, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> At least he wasn't the epicenter of all that was fucking good and holy in the universe. Where even the smallest little mistake he may have made in his entire life, was in reality a benevolent act that was merely soiled on by the ideas or actions of another.
> 
> Also the fact that he is utterly and completely unbeatable. Fuck Pak Hulk, even Planet Hulk. He was infailable, only the other Warbound were tied down by selfish ideas and wants, Hulk was just pure goodness/honor/whatever the fuck good-feeling Pak needed him to portray at the moment.


Pre-fucking-cisely. Cho is the same way. All Greg Pak seems to be able to write are Gary Stus. I can remember that precise moment where I read that "Hulk never killed anyone becasue he's so perfect" being accompanied by an intense feeling of wanting to vomit. 

Talk about not getting the character. Is it possible for the Hulk to have been any _lamer_ than at that moment? Any more toothless and impotent? 



The Sentry said:


> If she has tig ol bitties then she has to be an awesome character


How did I know this was coming?


----------



## The Sentry (May 29, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> So Blob and Mojo are awesome then?



No they have Moobs not Boobs


----------



## Nybarius (May 29, 2008)

Just recently read the first Hercules SSI tie-in.  Man, was that incoherent.


----------



## The Sentry (May 29, 2008)

How? It was pretty consistent with what has been going on in Hercules


----------



## Nybarius (May 29, 2008)

Well for instance, the Gods are worried about dying out because nobody will worship them.  Correct? But many of the Gods depicted already have no worshipers.

Mainly though, the problem for me is that I haven't read enough Hercules to know what's going on.  Also, having Cho in there gave me reason to dislike it.

So I guess "incoherent" is the wrong word.  It was jam-packed with sound and fury, and beautiful art, but will it be of any consequence?


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2008)

I actually quite liked it


----------



## The Sentry (May 29, 2008)

Nybarius said:


> Well for instance, the Gods are worried about dying out because nobody will worship them.  Correct? But many of the Gods depicted already have no worshipers.
> 
> Mainly though, the problem for me is that I haven't read enough Hercules to know what's going on.  Also, having Cho in there gave me reason to dislike it.
> 
> So I guess "incoherent" is the wrong word.  It was jam-packed with sound and fury, and beautiful art, but will it be of any consequence?



No they are worried about themselves being replaced. Just like Jews and Palestinians....the Jews fear that the palestinians will steal their land. In this case the earth pantheons are the jews and the skrulls are the palestinians


----------



## Sylar (May 29, 2008)

New Avengers kicked ass.

Ka-zar > Sentry. 

LOL at Spiderman being out of his depth
*Spoiler*: __ 



"But now you went and turned yourselves into Ka-Zar and Sheena."
"Shanna."
"AH AHA AH! Caught you, its Sheena!"
"Shanna."
"Sheena!"
"I know my name."
"Do you?"
"Are you having a nervous breakdown?"


----------



## Agmaster (May 29, 2008)

I haven't read many books with Cho in them, but I like Cho based on his persona.  I like snarky characters.  Not to mention he really is just along for the ride.  Well, IF he was just along for the ride and smart enough to keep himself and the puppy out of trouble maybe SOMETIMES helping the side he wanted to win, he'd be great.  

According you guys though, it's like he shut down SHIELD and owned Gods with....a toothpick?  Is this what Cho has been reduced(?) to?  If so, I may like him less.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2008)

I like Cho. 'Bout damn time someone in the marvel universe showed some growing up. And maybe it's because I see his intelect as a superpower rather than a plot solver that makes him less of a gary stu in my eyes.


----------



## Nybarius (May 29, 2008)

I hate the way intellect works in the Marvel universe.  Intellect is way for writers to be dumber, because their "super smart" characters works out an essentially magical solution to an intractable problem.  It's just a way to violate the laws of physics and good plotting with a scientistic sheen.

In general, writers shouldn't try to portray characters that are too much smarter than they are.  It is arrogant.


----------



## Castiel (May 31, 2008)

FUCK YES


----------



## xingzup19 (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (May 31, 2008)

The Avengers Trinity is "reunited", seriously though Thor finding out about Bucky Cap is something I've been wanting to read for a while.

Also despite the fact that SI and TMWBA will overlap until the end, I really want Brubaker to at least to at least do a one shot for SI similar to "Winter Kills" for Civil War.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> FUCK YES


A-mer-i-caaaaa

A-Mer-I-Caaaaaaaa

Captain America, FUCK YEAH! 
Coming again to save the muthafuckin day, yeah!

Captain America, FUCK YEAH! 
With Thor and Ironman he leads the way, yeah!

Jarvis-Skrull, your game is through
Cause now you gotta answer toooooo....

Captain America, FUCK YEAH! 
He has a new gun, but he still has that sheild...

Captain America, FUCK YEAH! 
...And some new pouches but they're not from Liefeld?!

You know those Skrulls are good as dead
cause they forgot about Buckeeeeeeeeey

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 1, 2008)

While that Picture is pure fucking win I am surprised Thor is working with Stark again although I can see him doing it for the greater good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

At second glance, it doesn't seem like they're working together. I looks like Cap and Thor are about to give Bucky an unsuspected beatdown. 

Look at Thor and Ironman's line of sight. Bucks about to take a hammer AND a repulsor blast to the back of the head.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

THOU ARE NO STEVE ROGER


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

Imposter! HAVE AT THEE!!! 


But seriously, doesn't it look like Thor's about to swing on him?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

FOR ASGARD 


It defenitly looks like he's staring at him, but not that he's about to swing at him necessarly. Could be  waiting for instructions


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

After reading Thor 3, I was under the impression that he'd never take direction from a human again. That's probably why Buck's about to get laid out. "Follw you? What! Have at Thee!!!"


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> After reading Thor 3, I was under the impression that he'd never take direction from a human again. That's probably why Buck's about to get laid out. "Follw you? What! Have at Thee!!!"


Fixed for ya

Well, it is pretty damn pathetic to have the God of Thunder next to a peak human with a gun, but then again, it's captain AMERICA


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice fix. 

Captain America, Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

AMERICA, FUCK YEAH
SHOVING A HAMMER THROUGH YOUR HEAD
AMERICAAA, FUCK YEAH
ANOTHER CAP THAT TURNED OUT DEAD!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 1, 2008)

Nybarius said:


> Well for instance, the Gods are worried about dying out because nobody will worship them.  Correct? But many of the Gods depicted already have no worshipers.
> 
> Mainly though, the problem for me is that I haven't read enough Hercules to know what's going on.  Also, having Cho in there gave me reason to dislike it.
> 
> So I guess "incoherent" is the wrong word.  It was jam-packed with sound and fury, and beautiful art, but will it be of any consequence?



This is Marvel. What you described is about as consistent as anything you'll find


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> AMERICA, FUCK YEAH
> SHOVING A HAMMER THROUGH YOUR HEAD
> AMERICAAA, FUCK YEAH
> ANOTHER CAP THAT TURNED OUT DEAD!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

Sorry, should I have added  in that thing?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

You can't kill Bucky. He's awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, he kinda is. I wonder what Sally Floyd would say to him if she was written to be obnoxiously out of character

ICSally: Fuck yeah*hicup*, you're allright bucket, just snipe them mother*hicup*ers!

OFCSally: Fuck you buckets*hicup* you shame Ame*gets face shoved against the back of the skull*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

lol Yeah, Bucky don't take no mess.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> After reading Thor 3, I was under the impression that he'd never take direction from a human again. That's probably why Buck's about to get laid out. "Follw you? What! Have at Thee!!!"



Yeah but i would imagine Steve was a different story.  He respected him about as much as Tony and would listen to him based on that friendship (he probably would with Tony if not for Clor).  Also Bucky's relationship with Cap might sway him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

I demand the return of "facepalm"...This is the same douchebag that's drawing the "epic" Young X-Men covers, and is going to be lead artist on Uncanny X-Men issue 500 onward.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

please tell me that's warpath's transexual surgery's results. Because that's the only excuse I would accept for such a male looking x-23


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

Either that or a Skrull. I don't know man but after the next issue (499), I'm rone reading Uncanny X-men.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Jun 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I demand the return of "facepalm"...This is the same douchebag that's drawing the "epic" Young X-Men covers, and is going to be lead artist on Uncanny X-Men issue 500 onward.



Is that girl with the mask........... X-23?


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 1, 2008)

X-23 is turning into Wolverine 
Thats the only explaination for it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> CaptainAWB said:
> 
> 
> > Is that girl with the mask........... X-23?
> ...


Apparently so.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 1, 2008)

Tune in next week to see her boobs fall off 

So...does that cover mean that the X-Men are joining the Skrulls...or that Emma and X-23 and Nightcrawler are Skrulls...I thought that X-Men was going to stay outta SI, this is obviously an example of peer pressure.

Kids, don't do tie-ins.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

They said that the actual X-Books (Uncanny, Legacy, X-Force) won't be involved in SI, this is a mini-series.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2008)

only actual X-Book that'll tie in is "X-Factor" it'll be part of a crossover with She-Hulk and Nova.


Also also it might be damn good, it has mike Carey writing it and his X-Men related stuff is ussually pretty good.

and guys: calm down, the guy who drew the cover *IS NOT* pencilling the issue.  The guy who's doing the pencils is the guy who drew  Ultimate Human



> COVER BY: *TERRY DODSON*
> WRITER: MIKE CAREY
> PENCILS: *CARY NORD*
> COLORED BY: DAVE MCCAIG
> LETTERED BY: VC - JOE CARAMAGNA


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeh they dump the X-Men far away from the real action


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2008)

right where the skrulls won't expect them.  The only superheroes on the west coast are the Runaways (who are in NYC) and the Initiative Teams for Oregon, California and Washington. of which the CA team is the only one halfway decent.

So when the Skrull decide to try to nuke MY CITY, the X-Men come to the rescue.  that's what happens when fuckers mess with Frisco bitch


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> only actual X-Book that'll tie in is "X-Factor" it'll be part of a crossover with She-Hulk and Nova.


X-Factor is a poor example of an X-book. They need SI to boost sales.


I lol'd hard at Kilawog trying to make the faggiest place on Earth sound tough.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2008)

It's cause Peter David also writes She-Hulk and has been waiting for a chance to cross them over.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

Is he the guy that made She Hulk(the book) funny? I read one issue a little while ago and laughed my ass off.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2008)

He began writting SH at #22


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh, I'm not sure which issue it was.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2008)

was she a bounty hunter instead of a lawyer?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 2, 2008)

Nah she was a lawyer.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 2, 2008)

That was Dan Slott then, writer of Initiative and the occasional issues of Spidey


----------



## Deviate (Jun 2, 2008)

You guys actually read She-Hulk's book? Isn't that book filled with sometimes out-of-continuity, sometimes in-continuity moments?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 2, 2008)

Doesn't really bother me. It's got some lulz in it.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 2, 2008)

It's sort of like the fapper's version of Deadpool.

Less lulz but it makes up for it with green tits and green ass.

Tis the best kind honestly


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2008)

Deviate said:


> You guys actually read She-Hulk's book? Isn't that book filled with sometimes out-of-continuity, sometimes in-continuity moments?



That's under Slott, David is making it more or less serious with some occasional lulz moments


----------



## Deviate (Jun 3, 2008)

Ah I see. I gave it a shot during CW and I thought it was pretty lame. I'll give David's run a shot, since PAD is usually the man.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> **EDIT 2*
> Never mind, he's the son of Hk'phh, but I remember seeing the name Sl'Gurt before.



good eye, I just reread Annihilation: Super-Skrull, and about 5 times Sl'gurt is mentioned.  Everytime it was basically the equivalent of "god damn" and kl'rt repeated stated it like it was something holy that you prayed to.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 4, 2008)

He came here to kick-ass and chew bubble-gum... and he's all out of gum.


*Spoiler*: __ 






lol 140 Glock


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2008)

Ready, set, CUM!


Lol, that gun says "glock"


----------



## Sylar (Jun 4, 2008)

GODDAMN!!!!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 4, 2008)

That's a Glock GRG. Giant Retarded Gun. What are they channeling Liefield now?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 4, 2008)

Issue is out and wow


----------



## Sylar (Jun 4, 2008)

Stark got OWNED hard.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah loved this issue. Wish they'd add more issues to flesh it out more. BTW can anyone recommend any series that Yu's pencilled? Love his style.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I forgot but what's Captain Marvel doing attacking the Thunderbolts again?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2008)

I can't wait for next week to have victor go all "EVIL ULTRON MATRIX IS A GO!" or  "Not my brother you bitch"


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 4, 2008)

And Vision dies. Again. 



Sylar said:


> Stark got OWNED hard.


Yeah, it's not looking too good for ol' Tony. Alone against the Skrull Queen.



deathgod said:


> Yeah loved this issue. Wish they'd add more issues to flesh it out more. BTW can anyone recommend any series that Yu's pencilled? Love his style.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I'm just the opposite. I don't like his art. Overall, I thought he was better in SI than NA, but this issue was particularly bad, imho. Anyway, here's his resume: Link removed


----------



## Nybarius (Jun 4, 2008)

Prediction: by the end of SI, all Skrulls will be hypnotized and turned into cows.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2008)

depends on how the skrull cow milk is working for Jessica and Luke Cage's daughter

one another note


----------



## deathgod (Jun 4, 2008)

Well his art style certainly looks better than that guy who drew WWH and works better than Madd.

What don't you like about it?

for some reason your link keeps giving me a page not found. Thanks for the website tho, now I can look up alot of my fav artist.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2008)

I like it, not only I feel like it's very well done, it feels extremly apropriate, and Spider Woman is now my second favorite superheroine (second only to Sue Richards)

Though I am also a long time fan of whoever drew WWH, from his times in Daredevil


----------



## Deviate (Jun 4, 2008)

> Yeah, it's not looking too good for ol' Tony. Alone against the Skrull Queen.



Its looking fine. He'll just bang the chick until the skrull comes out of her, then he'll just bang her 'cause she's a hot alien.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 4, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Its looking fine. He'll just bang the chick until the skrull comes out of her, then he'll just bang her 'cause she's a hot alien.



so Tony is currently the Captain Kirk of the MU


----------



## Deviate (Jun 4, 2008)

Not yet, but soon. Unless he banged her while they were in the NA together, which is possible.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2008)

And then she'll realize Tony    just gave her her own Skrull Techno-AIDS


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 4, 2008)

deathgod said:


> Well his art style certainly looks better than that guy who drew WWH and works better than Madd.
> 
> What don't you like about it?
> 
> for some reason your link keeps giving me a page not found. Thanks for the website tho, now I can look up alot of my fav artist.


We have opposite tastes.  I consider myself a fan of John Romita Jr., who drew WWH. 

I don't like Yu because his line and his layouts are a bit muddy. I don't really know how to explain it. I have no problem with other highly-stylized artists but he's never worked for me.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

*THE REASON WHY MAR-VELL SKRULL IS ATTACKING TBOLTS*:

In Marvel Spotlight: SI, Brian Reed states that the Marvell skrull is deeply conflicted about wether to follow through on his vow to "become Mar-vell" or go back to his original nature.  so he's attacking the Tbolts since they are technically villains since he honestly has no idea who to side with, which is why the Tbolts fight with Mar-vell is only 1 issue long (solicits have the next issue being the Tbolts defending Washington DC) + it explains why the Mar-vell skrull hesitated in killing swordsman and why he was willing to listen to Osborn.

he makes up his mind later on according to the solicits for the "who do you trust" one shot


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 5, 2008)

Tony is the luckiest person alive

fap fap fap 8D


----------



## mow (Jun 5, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Issue is out and wow



I love how the dialogue between Queen and Tony is something like this

Q: raep time 
T: DO NOT WANT 

conclusion?

Tony takes it up the pooper


----------



## deathgod (Jun 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *THE REASON WHY MAR-VELL SKRULL IS ATTACKING TBOLTS*:
> 
> In Marvel Spotlight: SI, Brian Reed states that the Marvell skrull is deeply conflicted about wether to follow through on his vow to "become Mar-vell" or go back to his original nature.  so he's attacking the Tbolts since they are technically villains since he honestly has no idea who to side with, which is why the Tbolts fight with Mar-vell is only 1 issue long (solicits have the next issue being the Tbolts defending Washington DC) + it explains why the Mar-vell skrull hesitated in killing swordsman and why he was willing to listen to Osborn.
> 
> he makes up his mind later on according to the solicits for the "who do you trust" one shot



Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 5, 2008)

Seriously, how tappable does Skrull Drew look?

God dang


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Captain Britain and MI:13 #2 preview_ 















Tink's back  Also Faiza just had an interesting 'secret origin'

This really is one of the most promising first few issues for a starting mainstream series in a while.

Also according to Marvel Spotlight: SI, the writer says he is avoiding every mistake that the excaliburs made and instead of being all "haha we're british so we're a seperate genre" he making it just a real team book like the avengers but it just happens to be in another country.

One thing I really hope Cornell brings back from his Wisdom series is adding playlists, those made reading Wisdom a bit more fun.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 6, 2008)

[spoiler="Secret Invasion: Who Do You Trust?" One-Shot preview]








[/spoiler]

No real big spoilers here, just gives the first couple pages of all the stories.

FYI - This is basically the Secret Invasion equivalent of Civil War: Choosing Sides


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 8, 2008)

I think it's funny that Cap Brit is dead, especially since he was just in Die by the Sword and survived a 1v1 with the Fury

lol skrulls


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 11, 2008)

I like that part with Marvel Boy.

I've been intrested in his character since the Mini-Series, and his reintroductions in Runnaways/Young Avengers and Illuminati. I just hope he doesn't pussy out and join the good guys...


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2008)

I think he's just on Earth side because this whole skrull invasion is getting in the way of him bringing back the Supreme Intelligence.  Which oddly enough I'm wondering how the hell he was able to bring it to earth, didn't Ronan kill it?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 11, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I think it's funny that Cap Brit is dead, especially since he was just in Die by the Sword and survived a 1v1 with the Fury
> 
> lol skrulls



The Fury was a Skrull. 



Kilowog said:


> I think he's just on Earth side because this whole skrull invasion is getting in the way of him bringing back the Supreme Intelligence.  Which oddly enough I'm wondering how the hell he was able to bring it to earth, didn't Ronan kill it?



I think it was a different one...


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2008)

I thought there was only one Supreme Intelligence that's why it was the leader and why Ronan was so sad when it was braindead


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 11, 2008)

Which also doesn't make sense, since Ronan tried to overthrow the Supreme Intellegence at one point.

Oh well...


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2008)

That was before he got exiled and realized how much his honor meant more to him than glory.  Or at least that's how I justify it in my head, seriously the Ronan from all the way back to Kree/Skrull was is NOTHING like the Annihilation age one.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, and neither was Super-Skrull, Gamora, Silver Surfer, Drax the Destroyer, Annihilus, Nova, Adam Warlock, Star-Lord, Quasar, Moon-Dragon, Thanos...

Jesus fuck.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2008)

MOTHERFUCKING DEATHLOK SKRULL!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 12, 2008)

Sylar said:


> The Fury was a Skrull.



Makes sense

About the Supreme Intelligence, first the Annihlation wave/House Fiyero keeps it as a vegetable then Ronan kills it. Then the phalanx resses him (does Ronan kill it again? I haven't touched Wraith since I finished reading it the first time) and now Marvel Boy is playing around with it

Jean Grey has a contender

srsly


----------



## Hellion (Jun 12, 2008)

Maffy the Love Doctor said:


> I can't wait til I get to Secret Invasion. I just started reading comics and was interested in SI. Started reading New Avengers series and House of M to get a bit of background. Still have a lot to go, only at NA3.



Re reading new avenger with SI in mind is fun


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2008)

Lol, lady of the Lake was killed.

"He loves you" is finally explained and it's as anti climatic and unexpectdly expected


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2008)

Wait, the skrulls seem to have taken credit for the disolution of Atlantis


----------



## Taleran (Jun 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Wait, the skrulls seem to have taken credit for the disolution of Atlantis



almost seem to have taken credit for every negative effect in marvel over the past couple years


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2008)

^^ well they didn't take credit for WWH or Civil War, they mearly didn't interfere with the events that caused them.

so what's your guys verdict on Beast?  After the mini it really looksl ike it could go either way


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 12, 2008)

I dunno. I'm not a huge fan of Beast.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 12, 2008)

I really loved that part of that book


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2008)

he's a lion because of Sage's powers.
He's the real deal


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2008)

covers for all SI related September issues


also hahaha owned



> Black Panther #41
> Cover Art by Jason Pearson
> 
> *That fight with the Skrulls? Didn't go so well! Now Black Panther and his wife have to free their people, and all of Wakanda, from the might of the Skrull army.* Jason Aaron is on the series while the Invasion tie-ins last, so be sure to check it out if you wouldn't normally.



As much as I hate Hudlin's Black Panther, I like Jason Aaron I will give the tie-ins a try.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 12, 2008)

> Every round of Revelations we look forward to a few covers in particular. New Avengers is one of those thanks to the spectacular work by Aleksi Briclot. Though we'd love to see these pieces break away from homages to older covers, we'll take what we can get. This cover is interesting in that it directly reflects the theme of the issue rather than simply paying tribute. *Brian Bendis works with Jimmy Cheung to explore Skrull activities during the events of House of M.*




uh oh......


----------



## Sylar (Jun 12, 2008)

Were the cloaked figures behind Xavier ever explained?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Were the cloaked figures behind Xavier ever explained?



no **


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh god...Scarlet Witch Skrull is coming...

They fudged up her powers and instead stuck a Cosmic Cube in her vagoo, it's why House of M was able to happen. You heard it here first!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2008)

I honestly don't think SW would be the skrull, if anything it'd be a Pietro skrull who brainwashed Wanda or something like that.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 14, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Oh god...Scarlet Witch Skrull *is coming*...
> 
> They fudged up her powers and instead stuck a Cosmic Cube in her *vagoo*, it's why House of M was able to happen. You heard it here first!



I see your puns


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2008)

no serious if Wanda was a skrull then I'll eat a sombrero


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 14, 2008)

<insert Mexican-Zaru smiley here>


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm serious, I'll do it and put it on youtube


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 14, 2008)

*Sits paitiently*


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 14, 2008)

with bendis writing, it should be interesting


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2008)

cover time


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 17, 2008)

How did Rocket Racoon get so big?

Awesome covers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2008)

He's hard-pressed between two hawt alien chicks. Who whouldn't get um.. "big" in that situation? 

Nova looks like he's taking a dump.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 17, 2008)

The Deadpool cover looks drawn by the dude that drew X-Force. Amirite?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2008)

Clayton Crain? I don't think so... Could be.


----------



## Galt (Jun 17, 2008)

I can only hope that this means we might actually get a Deadpool that is both hilarious _and_ relevant.


...yeah, it'll never happen.  Fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 17, 2008)

> AVENGERS: THE INITIATIVE #17
> Written by DAN SLOTT & CHRISTOS GAGE
> Penciled by HARVEY TOLIBAO
> Cover by MARK BROOKS
> ...


Oh hell yes....


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> cover time



I am glad to see this.  Can't wait till it comes out.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2008)

Mutant Zero is Wolverine


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2008)

> AVENGERS: THE INITIATIVE #17
> Written by DAN SLOTT & CHRISTOS GAGE
> Penciled by *HARVEY TOLIBAO*


The initiative is getting another artist?! Now I'll start reading this. 

**EDIT*
Nevermind, this is the same douchebag that drew the last Kirkman book of Ultimate X-Men. 

**EDIT2*
I sent him hateful comments on deviantart.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 17, 2008)

Ant-Man you morons! ANT-MAN!!!


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 17, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> **EDIT2*
> I sent him hateful comments on deviantart.



He he, nice.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> cover time



I hope Quasar dies


Nova looks like he's taking a massive sump


I came


Clayton Crain + any cover = sex

[/quote]

Meh, it's not bad but it's getting repetitive with both Mighty and New having similar covers. 



xingzup19 said:


> The Deadpool cover looks drawn by the dude that drew X-Force. Amirite?





LIL_M0 said:


> Clayton Crain? I don't think so... Could be.



It is. 



Kilowog said:


> Mutant Zero is Wolverine



But Logan doesn't have tits. Maybe X-24?



LIL_M0 said:


> The initiative is getting another artist?! Now I'll start reading this.
> 
> **EDIT*
> Nevermind, this is the same douchebag that drew the last Kirkman book of Ultimate X-Men.
> ...



His art is alright as long as it's not a human body, otherwise expect DDs and 14-pacs


----------



## mow (Jun 18, 2008)

deadpool. back. oh yesyesyes my faith in humanity is restored


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 18, 2008)

But you said after our 'lunch' yesterday that your faith in humanity was restored!

Are you cheating on me snookums?


----------



## mow (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm gonna come clean. I'd say all sorts of nonsense just to have 'lunch' with you. I dig your laser _that _ much


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 18, 2008)

So I'm just a piece of _meat_ to you? I THOUGHT WE HAD SOMETHING DEEP, SOMETHING SPECIAL YOU JERK!


----------



## Hellion (Jun 18, 2008)

I loved SI:FF pek


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2008)

Hercules 118, the coyote puppy is finaly given a name from the contest.  He's called Kirby, which has two meanings 1). tribute to Jack Kirby who created Marvel Hercules, and 2). it's short for the greek phoenetic spelling for Cerberus (three headed dog from greek mythology)

also

BEST. PLOT. TWIST. EVAAH.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*THE COYOTE PUPPY IS A SKRULL*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 19, 2008)

That lame ass plot twist killed my interest for Incredible Herc. Now the only SI tie-in I'm reading were the ones I had originally planned on: the Avenger books (and F4 since there's only one more).


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2008)

anyways my plan is to read all tie-ins minus Punisher War Journal (concept is retarded), Ms Marvel (never got into Ms Marvel) and New Warriors (I hate the new warriors)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, it usually takes just one boring/retarded thing to turn me away from something. MS Marvel SI Infiltration were pretty interesting, I can't say the same for the rest of the series because I haven't read it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 19, 2008)

You read Ms. Marvel?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 19, 2008)

just the Secret Invasion: Infiltration tie-ins. So far it hadn't sucked.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> anyways my plan is to read all tie-ins minus *Punisher War Journal *(concept is retarded), Ms Marvel (never got into Ms Marvel) and New Warriors (I hate the new warriors)



Yeah! Finally some action. X3


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 19, 2008)

lol at Frank fighting skrulls


----------



## Sylar (Jun 19, 2008)

Frank will probably use a gun that fires chainsaws.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 19, 2008)

I bet it'll be awesome.

As long as Chaykin doesn't pencil.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2008)

the plot of the tie in is basically Microchip telling Frank to go kill Tony Stark right before the final throwdown in SI.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> the plot of the tie in is basically *Microchip* telling Frank to go kill Tony Stark right before the final throwdown in SI.



I thought he was dead?


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 19, 2008)

So does this mean we'll see non-Ennis Punisher fail ?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2008)

dude this is a tiein to _SECRET INVASION_, plus he's telling him to kill Tony Stark. you do the math.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> dude this is a tiein to _SECRET INVASION_, plus he's telling him to kill Tony Stark. you do the math.





I remembered that MAX and 616 are different verses anyway...


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2008)

just read SIFF2.  LOL @ Franklin and Valeria.  Also I guess you're right about Lyja being part of the future FF stuff, I mean of all of Johnny's girlfriends Lyja was always the most serious ones, hell they were legally married at one point (ok so she was pretending to be someone else but you get my doctored point).


----------



## Hellion (Jun 19, 2008)

Favorite part was when, Johnny looks to Ben" We would have figured that out out. Right?"


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Mighty Avengers #15 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _New Avengers #42 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 20, 2008)

Skrull chicks don't have nipples?!


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 20, 2008)

You sound surprised. Shouldn't you already know by now?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 20, 2008)

We usually hang out in human form, so I was reminded of a painful memory.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2008)

When I was at my local comic shop on Wednesday to empty my pull box the owner told me an interesting theory.

Wasp is a skrull, since she was the moron who reminded Wanda that she had had children and caused her to go explodey and inadvertently cause Dissasembled and House of M.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 20, 2008)

So Skrull Wasp also gets beaten by Skrull Hank?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 20, 2008)

Are they giving her her powers back or giving her implants?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Skrull chicks don't have nipples?!



That is an outright lie! 

Skrulls can shapeshift their naughty bits away because mere drones aren't worthy enough to see their magnificent naked form in their full glory.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 20, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Are they giving her her powers back or giving her implants?


looks more like Skrull preparation for raep time to me. 

**EDIT*
Bwahahahahaha
I didn't see that page until just now. It's definately a boob job.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 21, 2008)

God that page is getting me so hot

Skrullrew is so damn tappable


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2008)

someone make a skrull wasp zaru


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 23, 2008)

You wouldn't be able to see it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 23, 2008)

I'll call that the girl in bed with Hank is a Skrull.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'll bet he'll beat her up as well, once he finds out.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hank puts the "p" im pimp smack.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 23, 2008)

Man, poor Jessica right when she gets bigger bewbs, she gets skrullified.  Oh and the Skrull princess is hot even without nipples .


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2008)

Wait a sec... So Spider-Woman's powers come from her boob implants? No joke, serious question.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't think so, since they never put them in.  

I hope the real JD is still alive


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2008)

No, I mean originally, were her boobs the source of her powers? If they are, her dad was a perv.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 23, 2008)

, nah.  The easiest way to explain how she got her powers is to, compare it to ang lee's hulk.  Just take out the boring and you have her origin


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2008)

Minus the boring parts eh... So she fought a mutant pitbull. Gotcha.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 23, 2008)

Well yeah she kinda did if I remember correctly 

*goes to re read SW: Origins*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey... I have that laying around here somewhere. Thanks for reminding me to read it. Have some reps


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> No, I mean originally, were her boobs the source of her powers? If they are, her dad was a perv.



No, it's a general spider power

​


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2008)

bwahahahahahaa XD


----------



## Deviate (Jun 23, 2008)

Jimmy's art always gives me a hard-on. Even if he is copying a scene panel by panel from SW Origins.

Both NA and MA are looking fucking awesome! People bitch that both books are being treated as one-shot issues for this event, but I actually prefer these stories to most of the other stories prior to SI in Na and MA.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 23, 2008)

I just realized. Skrull Jarvis was boning Aunt May! Take that one more day! Skrulls should still remember who Spider-man is!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 23, 2008)

Aunt May should be happy she's sleeping with a virile male instead of a balding old man


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> I just realized. Skrull Jarvis was boning Aunt May! Take that one more day! Skrulls should still remember who Spider-man is!



Lol, continuity fuck


----------



## mow (Jun 24, 2008)

wth every thread igo to has talk of aunt may getting her freak on
DO NOT WANT


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 24, 2008)

You need to be more open-minded


----------



## mow (Jun 24, 2008)

Imagine her wrinkly dried up tittes being caressed gently by green fingers. open minded enough for ya?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 24, 2008)

That is so HAWT! BRB, gotta change my undies


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You need to be more open-minded



As open as Aunt May's legs!!!!


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Stalin (Jun 24, 2008)

Issue #3 out?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 24, 2008)

Of SI? 

Yep.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

Ms Marvel is hardcore... 









That is all.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2008)

Just read it.
I like it how Ms Marvel kills the WorldWarHulk/Sentry skrull by throwing him into space and watching him die


Oh and major New Avengers Spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 




HANK PYM DIES!!!


----------



## Hellion (Jun 25, 2008)

She also likes to kill.  Which for some reason caught me off guard when I read it


----------



## mow (Jun 25, 2008)

holy shit. Never would i imagine that i'd utter this sentence, but:

Ms. Maverl; you kick ass D=


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

I know. It's like (insert oxymoron here).


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2008)

dry water?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 25, 2008)

Ms. Marvel kicked ass ever since that army fatigues-themed cover she did with the pins.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> dry water?


That'll work. 


xingzup19 said:


> Ms. Marvel kicked ass ever since that army fatigues-themed cover she did with the pins.


Yeah, I think that's for issue 30 something


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2008)

Solving a Ms Marvel story by her being awesome is like solving the plot of an Ugly Betty episode by washing the ugly away.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 25, 2008)

You guys are weak in your Ms. Marvel faith.

I knew she could kick ass when I read House of M


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

My hatred of her reached new levels during House of M, but SI cannot be denied. She's hardcore, not one of my favorites but I liked this issue a lot.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 25, 2008)

M0 and his hatred for all Marvel women minus Storm


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

Kaze said:


> M0 and his hatred for all Marvel women minus Storm, X-23, Misty Knight, Colleen Wing, Danni Moonstar, Dust, The female Ultimate characters and Jean Grey (when drawn by Greg Land)


Fix'd.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 25, 2008)

You forgot Shanna.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 25, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> You forgot Shanna.



Sheena


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 25, 2008)

No, Shanna!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't know much about Shanna other than she roams the jungle naked. It's not enough to make her my favorite.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 25, 2008)

She Hulk on the cover of New Avengers #42 looks like Chyna. That's creepy!

Everyone else just looks like Jay Leno dressed up for Halloween


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 25, 2008)

Is that Xavier in New Avengers 42? Chueng's artwork is fantastic, but sometimes I think the faces he draws are too similar. That guy looks exactly like Xavier from  the issues of Illuminati.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

It's either Xavier or Lex Luthor's being copyright infringed. 

Also, lol @ the Avengers leaving Hank Pym behind.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 25, 2008)

I have to read House of M over now. Wanda's eyes at the end of issue 8 bother me.

Was Skrull Hank left behind? The Pym in HOM became obsessed with isolating, and possibly reversing the mutant gene. Being that one of the objectives of the Skrull's was to thin out the mutant population, I just find that interesting. Did a skrull have anything to do with whatever happened in HOM, or did they just luck out with M-Day.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

this week belonged to Skrullow Jacket, I pity him for getting such a crappy assignment.

New Avengers was hands down the best this week.

though I did like Initiative this week, it was teh awesome 

so basically at the end is all Crusader's fault rite?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

Avengers The Initiative was really good. I figured once they got a better artist I'd mosylikely be able to enjoy this series. It's a pity that I don't know who any of the characters are though. 3-D man seems pretty cool.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 26, 2008)

He seems pretty good, and right now, pretty screwed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

Who's that initiative Skrull (the one with the magic ring lol)? Is he just a guy trying to earn a living, cause he doesn't seem like he's in the loop about the invasion and the "he loves you".


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2008)

Just like Pak should never be put on anything other than Herc, Slott should never be putt of the Initiative 

srsli


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone else think that Crusader's stunt at the end made it so that everyone EXCEPT him looks like a skrull? Because some of those "skrulls" were actually killed in SI3



LIL_M0 said:


> Who's that initiative Skrull (the one with the magic ring lol)? Is he just a guy trying to earn a living, cause he doesn't seem like he's in the loop about the invasion and the "he loves you".



Crusader is _basically_ just an illegal immigrant


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

I think it made everyone look like Skrulls, but we can't be too certain because Crusader isn't in the picture.

What really made this issue fun for me was that anytime a character spoke with green ballons, it was in an Invader Zim tone. Especially the "strawberries" scene.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2008)

The strawberry and pickle scene made me lol as well

Awkward much?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

I bet it tastes like crap.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2008)

the goodenss of strawberries and the awkward sourness of pickles, bet its just awkward to eat


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

It think I'll try it tomorrow... Seriously.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 27, 2008)

I also want to try it now as well


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Invasion: Frontline #1 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Who's that initiative Skrull (the one with the magic ring lol)? Is he just a guy trying to earn a living, cause he doesn't seem like he's in the loop about the invasion and the "he loves you".



He's the skrull that befriended Freedom Ring and trained him to be a pretty decent hero up untill marvel team up, FR gets killed by Iron Maniac with 76 spikes, including through the groin, in balant disply of violence.
Two weeks after Quesada declaring how gay tolerant they were, that they even gave a gay character the lead role in a series.
Oddly enough, he didn't demand for that issue to be labeled MAX.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 27, 2008)

I like the art in frontline.  It reminds me NYX


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 27, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> He's the skrull that befriended Freedom Ring and trained him to be a pretty decent hero up untill marvel team up, FR gets killed by Iron Maniac with 76 spikes, including through the groin, in balant disply of violence.
> Two weeks after Quesada declaring how gay tolerant they were, that they even gave a gay character the lead role in a series.
> Oddly enough, he didn't demand for that issue to be labeled MAX.


Soooo... Lets see if I'm following correctly

Freedom Ring was a person who trained Crusader even though he knew he was a Skrull to be a hero. Then he got spiked to death because he was gay and now Crusader is gay and uses a freedom ring to lead an initiative team?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 27, 2008)

The important part is the gayness.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2008)

It is if quesada's name is on the cover


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 28, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> The important part is the gayness.



Leave M0 out of this

HE'S INNOCENT!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 28, 2008)

in case anyone cares:

Bendis stated that the Elektra from the "Out" storyarc from his run of DD wasn't a skrull


----------



## deathgod (Jun 28, 2008)

Once again SI beats FC. New Avengers was awesome. So was the Initiative. The only thing I didn't like was Ms.Marvel beating the shit out of all those super skrulls solo. Didn't know she was that powerful.


----------



## mow (Jun 28, 2008)

you gotta be kidding me? that was like ,the only time Ms Marvel was actually fucking awesome and actually did somethign about anything. I am a  ms.m convertte now

still if we are comparign main issues; FC #2 just used SI #2 as toilet paper. total rapestomp. Morrison went all out, and just thinking that he has yet to even show even one of the cards up his sleeve just makes me await FC 3 with dire anticipation

I cant care for the tie-ins for FC tho, im sticking to the main book only. so yeah i nthat regards SI easily stomps.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't know if I allready said this on this thread, but I'll say it again.
The Art on SI:R/YA inspires the complete oposite of what the author is trying to acomplish, that "war is hell and the children pay"
Makes me wish Whedon had switched artists.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> in case anyone cares:
> 
> Bendis stated that the Elektra from the "Out" storyarc from his run of DD wasn't a skrull



What a peice of shit. I was figuring Bendis had did that to screw everyone int he ass over taking Elektra after Miller was done with her. Basically erasing her exsistance all the way into the early eighties.


----------



## Apollo (Jun 29, 2008)

mow said:


> you gotta be kidding me? that was like ,the only time Ms Marvel was actually fucking awesome and actually did somethign about anything. I am a  ms.m convertte now
> 
> still if we are comparign main issues; FC #2 just used SI #2 as toilet paper. total rapestomp. Morrison went all out, and just thinking that he has yet to even show even one of the cards up his sleeve just makes me await FC 3 with dire anticipation
> 
> I cant care for the tie-ins for FC tho, im sticking to the main book only. so yeah i nthat regards SI easily stomps.



FC 2 was shit


----------



## mow (Jun 29, 2008)

no account for taste.


----------



## Apollo (Jun 29, 2008)

It's ok, I'll look past it, I know you're a good guy.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2008)

mow said:


> no account for taste.



my thoughts exactly my friend


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 29, 2008)

mow said:


> you gotta be kidding me? that was like ,the only time Ms Marvel was actually fucking awesome and actually did somethign about anything. I am a  ms.m convertte now



Only reason you liked her is because of the art


----------



## mow (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a poozer-beating GL on my side Apollo, WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW? 



Banhammer said:


> I don't know if I allready said this on this thread, but I'll say it again.
> The Art on SI:R/YA inspires the complete oposite of what the author is trying to acomplish, that "war is hell and the children pay"
> Makes me wish Whedon had switched artists.



123 to the max. totally ruined it for me, no way will i pick up this in a million years =/




			
				omg laser pew pew! said:
			
		

> Only reason you liked her is because of the art



fine FINE. I admit it. the way her fullsome pair of funbags were drawn in that cover was quite the bit of incentive as well 

>.>
<.<

just a lil bit


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 29, 2008)

mow said:


> fine FINE. I admit it. the way her fullsome pair of funbags were drawn in that cover was quite the bit of incentive as well
> 
> >.>
> <.<
> ...



I reakon the hotter a female is drawn, the stronger they become. I swear to god that it would have been impossible for her (or nearly anyone else) to take on like a trillion super skrulls and come out with very little damage


----------



## mow (Jun 29, 2008)

Skrulldrew = Galactus? =x

i never cared for her really, and always felt her a lame way of marvel's attempt to have their own wonder woman ( who i care about even less). I know her beating up that entire army single handldly is inane (bordering The Sentry stupidity) but picking up that skrull and watching him die with a grin = autobadassness. esp from a female character.

what are her power abilities/levels like?

the one thing that's annoying me about SI is how the power level's of super skrulls seem to have deflated. open anybook and you see them either being decapitated, slain, kicked in the nutsack or just man handled. It's bordering the example of one human foot vs a large number of ants.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 29, 2008)

mow said:


> Skrulldrew = Galactus? =x



Nah, more like 

Skrulldrew = TOAA

I mean seriously, SHE WAS NAKED AND WE COULD SEE HER BRA IN THE MOST RECENT NA. Seriously the reason why they were able to fight back the break out on the Raft was because all the in-mates were fapping at her epic nipple-less tits



> i never cared for her really, and always felt her a lame way of marvel's attempt to have their own wonder woman ( who i care about even less). I know her beating up that entire army single handldly is inane (bordering The Sentry stupidity) but picking up that skrull and watching him die with a grin = autobadassness. esp from a female character.



Agreed



> the one thing that's annoying me about SI is how the power level's of super skrulls seem to have deflated. open anybook and you see them either being decapitated, slain, kicked in the nutsack or just man handled. It's bordering the example of one human foot vs a large number of ants.



Yeah, the first few that were introduced in the Illuminati were like massively strong. So basically what Illuminati and Ms. Marvel have told us is that Carol Danvers (looking hot) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Dr. Strange, Namor, Iron Man, Xavier and Reed


----------



## mow (Jun 29, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I mean seriously, SHE WAS NAKED AND WE COULD SEE HER BRA IN THE MOST RECENT NA. Seriously the reason why they were able to fight back the break out on the Raft was because all the in-mates were fapping at her epic nipple-less tits



you hear that? the'as the sound of a million comic book fans boxers rapturing from the pressure  built up



> Yeah, the first few that were introduced in the Illuminati were like massively strong. So basically what Illuminati and Ms. Marvel have told us is that Carol Danvers (looking hot) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Dr. Strange, Namor, Iron Man, Xavier and Reed



moral of story: any future super hero team up must be less of a sausage fest and have more boobies.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2008)

I wonder if that's why Xavin completly wtfpwns the runaways and tanks neutron bombs while in girl form, but get's beat by victor in normal skrull apearence


----------



## mow (Jun 29, 2008)

This just in:

the stock price of silicone is rising in Marvel Universe. Tony Stark buys all shares.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2008)

And has tested them personally


----------



## mow (Jun 29, 2008)

Iron Man wonder bra?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2008)

The Iron *B*attle *R*eady *A*rmor


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2008)

I love your set moe


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 29, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> The Iron *B*attle *R*eady *A*rmor


Repped for KND reference 

**EDiT*
I must spread rep? You win this round V-Bulletin.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2008)

mow said:


> Iron Man wonder bra?



This quote matches your sigg so perfectly it's weird


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2008)

Also according to Bendis, Ethan Edwards will not be making any appearances in the main story or in ANY tie-in.  Guess they're just going to forget he ever existed.



NeoDMC said:


> What a peice of shit. I was figuring Bendis had did that to screw everyone int he ass over taking Elektra after Miller was done with her. Basically erasing her exsistance all the way into the early eighties.



Elektra made two major appearances in BMB's DD run, "Out" and "Murdock Papers".  I'm figuring that around the time Elektra became Hand leader was when she was replaced.  "Out" happened before she became Hand leader, and Murdock Papers had her leading whole Hand squadrons to help DD out.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 30, 2008)

Well since he was last seen in India (I think) and Secret (lol) Invasion basically only takes place in North America and England. 

Gotta give Marvel credit, it's a few steps up '_World War_ Hulk'


----------



## mow (Jun 30, 2008)

am i alone in LOVING how Venom seems to be collecting superskrull heads to fashion what i hope to be a make-shift BLING chain?

cause you know, id forget everythign terrible that has happened to venom if that does appear to be the case

Also; Wall-E is LOVE. LOVELOVELOVE. I havent been this in love with a character since Cap. he's too adorable. Cant wait to see it when it comes to the theatres this thursday X3


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 30, 2008)

I would if it wasn't for the fact that it's Mac Gaygan as the host


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 30, 2008)

mow said:


> am i alone in LOVING how Venom seems to be collecting superskrull heads to fashion what i hope to be a make-shift BLING chain?
> 
> cause you know, id forget everythign terrible that has happened to venom if that does appear to be the case
> 
> *Also; Wall-E is LOVE. LOVELOVELOVE. I havent been this in love with a character since Cap. he's too adorable. Cant wait to see it when it comes to the theatres this thursday* X3


I saw an extended preview while at the movies. I can't wait to see it. X3

Digging the new set my nametwin.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> SECRET INVASION RUNAWAYS YOUNG AVENGERS #1 (OF 3) SI $2.99 For some reason (mainly the Saturday morning caretoon-like art) I just hated it. I'll try reading it later once my rage subsides.


So I gave it a second crack. Once I got past the art I really enjoyed it. Yost did a much better job with the YA/R combo than Zabb Wells (civil war). 

Also, if you havent been reading SI: Home Invasion, you're wrong! []


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 1, 2008)

If you say so, I'll try it out.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> So I gave it a second crack. Once I got past the art I really enjoyed it. Yost did a much better job with the YA/R combo than Zabb Wells (civil war).



The young avengers were in it? Barely noticed them
They are probably picking up the slack next issue and on all of those other SI tie-ins.
Though I'm not sure if I want to see the Runaways get alot of publicity or major impact in the story
One of the reason they're cool is because they're so discrete.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2008)

some pencil work for SI: Inhumans


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## deathgod (Jul 1, 2008)

Does this mean we'll see the real BB in the future?  Just reread Silent War again and I'm still waiting for Marvel to follow up on that


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 1, 2008)

It seems Maximus is in charge.

My guess is that Illuminati happen, then World War Hulk, then Silent War, then Secret Invasion.

At the end of Silent War Black Bolt speaks revealing that he is a Skrull (he opens his mouth, then the scene goes black...he said "LOL"). You just have to ignore anything that points that he isn't.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 2, 2008)

Damn, these covers just keep getting better.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2008)

Frontline #1 was _ok_, went a bit slow for my taste and could have been better executed but I'll stick with it since it showed promise.

I just hope to god it'll be better than WWH: FL


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 2, 2008)

I just quickly skimmed thru it. I'm not really that big a fan of the frontline series. I did enjoy a couple of the Civil War issues though.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2008)

one thing I like is the lack of that horrid female reporter.  but the lack of back ups like Penance for Civil War is nonplus


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> some pencil work for SI: Inhumans
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Donkey gonads

I was hoping the cover artist would be doing the interior as well. Instead they get the guy that did Conquest

Last thing I want right now is to be reminded of Conquest


----------



## Castiel (Jul 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Captain Britain and MI: 13 #3_ 

























for people curious about the cover: Spitfire got her powers when her vampire uncle drained her blood and the human torch gave her a blood transfusion which gave her her powers.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 6, 2008)

What a shock: Tony Stark gets beat up by someone who isn't fit to shine his metal shoes. Without Black Bolt or Maximus there, there aren't twenty Inhumans who Stark couldn't _solo_. He should take Medusa over his knee and spank her.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 6, 2008)

It's getting embarassing now.

I mean you can write him as being a dick, but a sniveling dick? Although, since Iron Man was like the biggest Marvel movie since Spider-Man, I have a feeling this is all about to stop soon.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> What a shock: Tony Stark gets beat up by someone who isn't fit to shine his metal shoes. Without Black Bolt or Maximus there, there aren't twenty Inhumans who Stark couldn't _solo_. He should take Medusa over his knee and spank her.



is tony really gonna strike an angry widow woman, he's not Hank Pym or that big of a douche.  Medusa just found out her husband has been replaced by a skrull and might be dead, for all she knows she was sleeping with the killer of her husband.  

for fucks sake cut them both some slack


----------



## mow (Jul 6, 2008)

^ thank you. I was suprised IM tards were crying foul all over this, when; if anything; it shwos Toyn being a fucking human for a change and  if anythign this has actually increased the Tony Starks stock in my book. 



LIL_M0 said:


> Digging the new set my nametwin.



Nothing however trumps Calvin inspired sets. I salute thee, nametwin


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2008)

Ifhe cried foul or even retaliated I would have been disgusted, it's common decency to let someone vent.  Also it seemed like a knee jerk reaction on Medusa's part.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> is tony really gonna strike an angry widow woman, he's not Hank Pym or that big of a douche.  Medusa just found out her husband has been replaced by a skrull and might be dead, for all she knows she was sleeping with the killer of her husband.
> 
> for fucks sake cut them both some slack



Complete agreement here as well. If Tony actually fought back, it would _only prove how much of a douce_ he would be


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2008)

though it's always pleasent to see Medusa in action.
Gross, but pleasent.
does that make any sense?


----------



## mow (Jul 6, 2008)

quite frankly i wouldnt mind being hairhandled in that fashion, niether would any of us, given the cover of SI:Inhumans


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 6, 2008)

Of _course_ he shouldn't fight back.  The point is that she shouldn't attack him in the first place.  Is that what you do to the cop who brings you the bad news about your husband's murder? Without (admittedly) having the dialog, it certainly appears as if Tony says something douchey which prompts her to attack, otherwise why would she? It was just complete fanservice for the tards who like to see Tony get beat up by everyone.


----------



## mow (Jul 6, 2008)

given that Iron Man's ingenius plan to unite the superpowers by deciding that him and the other 4 douche bags extrodinare should have final say regarding their respective factions and that said respective factions are better off not knowing about their super duper secret ccouncil becuase said factions are all dumb little children who couldnt possible think for themselves and plus, "we're liking uber duper smart rich and strong so who cares what the fuck they say anyhow!" and their gigiantic "let's march to skrull world and tell them you darn green thingies dont come around our neighbourhood else we gonna put the pimp smack down on ya green hides " only to be thoroughly pwned 5 minutes later and havingthem examined which directly lead to the current events and how Black Bolt whereabouts or even living status is known; I say she has every right to smack him around.

I still say her rage was understandable, and Tony not acting against it shows him as a considerate human who understands the pain she must be going through and actually makes him less of a gigantic prick than he is.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2008)

He didn't necesarliy say something doucey.
They technically are still hostil because of the whole Terrigen Silent War issue.
It would make sense if he tried to say "I'm so sorry" and she fliped because she believes it might be his fault, and Tony won't fight back because she is a stricken widdow.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 6, 2008)

Aren't there still a lot of unanswered questions with the Inhumans? Silent War, for one, changed everything. Is Maximus sitting up there supporting the Skrulls? Who is still being controlled by him? 

Either I missed something, or the Inhuman tie-ins have a lot of loose ends to bring together.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 6, 2008)

mow said:


> given that Iron Man's ingenius plan to unite the superpowers by deciding that him and the other 4 douche bags extrodinare should have final say regarding their respective factions and that said respective factions are better off not knowing about their super duper secret ccouncil becuase said factions are all dumb little children who couldnt possible think for themselves and plus, "we're liking uber duper smart rich and strong so who cares what the fuck they say anyhow!" and their gigiantic "let's march to skrull world and tell them you darn green thingies dont come around our neighbourhood else we gonna put the pimp smack down on ya green hides " only to be thoroughly pwned 5 minutes later and havingthem examined which directly lead to the current events and how Black Bolt whereabouts or even living status is known; I say she has every right to smack him around.I still say her rage was understandable, and Tony not acting against it shows him as a considerate human who understands the pain she must be going through and actually makes him less of a gigantic prick than he is.


Oh, I see. It was all Iron Man's fault, not hubby Black Bolt who not only did all those things but also personally betrayed her trust as well. Now I understand.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jul 6, 2008)

Blackbolt is a mute Inhuman, Tony Stark is a multi-billionaire American- its easier to blame the rich white guy over the disabled minority.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Of _course_ he shouldn't fight back.  The point is that she shouldn't attack him in the first place.  Is that what you do to the cop who brings you the bad news about your husband's murder? Without (admittedly) having the dialog, it certainly appears as if Tony says something douchey which prompts her to attack, otherwise why would she? It was just complete fanservice for the tards who like to see Tony get beat up by everyone.



it doesn't look like he said anything, he just showed the body and looked as her.

are you really suggesting that Medusa would act reasonable in this situation, it's called shooting the messenger, it's not right but it happens a shitload of time.  also the thing of it is, most women in those sitautions don't know the cops who act as messengers, but medusa does know tony, she knows the stories past around and knows that he's been in some club with tony and others that likely caused him to replaced.  again shooting the messenger



Spy_Smasher said:


> Oh, I see. It was all Iron Man's fault, not hubby Black Bolt who not only did all those things but also personally betrayed her trust as well. Now I understand.



you're thinking like a guy who has read all the comics and has made an informed opinion about all the issues.  medusa hasn't, of course she's going to blame the devil she doesn't know over the devil she does know.  when my cousin was shot over his stupid drug dealings, my aunt automatically blamed it all on his friends out of grief.  basic human responce



also yes I am getting these phrases from a calender


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 6, 2008)

All right, we'll see. Maybe it's on the up and up. BUT if he says something douchey to her, I take it out on all of you. 


And you know I can.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 6, 2008)

He should show sympathy for the Queen Whore of a nation who killed like 30 rich white people.

I think not. 

These filthy  mist-mutants should be blasted off the moon with so many nukes.

You all are inhuman sympathizers...fucking traitors. It's you people that let Magneto butt fuck New York and then called him Xorn.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2008)

in the words of Robert McNamara 





> nukes on the moon? madness


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 6, 2008)

Also in the words of Robert McNamara:



> Counter-insurgency in Southeast Asia? Right on!



I paraphrase.


----------



## mow (Jul 7, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Oh, I see. It was all Iron Man's fault, not hubby Black Bolt who not only did all those things but also personally betrayed her trust as well. Now I understand.




no, not just his fault



			
				mow said:
			
		

> and the other 4 douche bags extrodinare



those guys as well 



NeoDMC said:


> You all are inhuman sympathizers...fucking traitors. It's you people that let Magneto butt fuck New York and then called him Xorn.



XD


----------



## Taleran (Jul 7, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Blackbolt is a mute Inhuman, Tony Stark is a multi-billionaire American- its easier to blame the rich white guy over the disabled minority.



Well fine if your gonna be like that we'll let Black Bolt tell you the up and up oh whats that your head is now in 97 different places in the room


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 7, 2008)

Black Bolt isn't telling anything to anyone, unfortunately.



> those guys as well


I'm sorry, I don't buy it. Either Medusa, as Inhuman Queen was with Black Bolt on the whole thing, or wasn't, or it was being kept secret from her. In any of those situations I don't see how she _legitimately_ owes Tony Stark any anger at all. Her beef should be with her King of a husband, who shares NO responsibility with anyone else for what happened to himself or what may happen to his kingdom. She's not some American housefrau, she's the Queen of the Inhumans.

I've been convinced to withhold judgement on the scene until we see it in context with speech bubbles, but the idea that objectively Medusa assaulting Stark makes sense given the situation and those characters doesn't fly.


----------



## mow (Jul 7, 2008)

what i cant undertsand is how that telepath (whatever his name was) was unable to detect signs of a switch. how could the skrull guise be so efficent that it shields the mind to that extent?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Black Bolt isn't telling anything to anyone, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't buy it. Either Medusa, as Inhuman Queen was with Black Bolt on the whole thing, or wasn't, or it was being kept secret from her. In any of those situations I don't see how she _legitimately_ owes Tony Stark any anger at all. Her beef should be with her King of a husband, who shares NO responsibility with anyone else for what happened to himself or what may happen to his kingdom. She's not some American housefrau, she's the Queen of the Inhumans.
> ...





You're trying to find too much reason inside the mind of a person who just realized she's 99.99% sure the soulmate and the love of her life is dead and she might have screwed an impostor of a hate mongering race (they are kree-ish) thinking it was him.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 7, 2008)

mow said:


> what i cant undertsand is how that telepath (whatever his name was) was unable to detect signs of a switch. how could the skrull guise be so efficent that it shields the mind to that extent?


Xavier couldn't either.



Banhammer said:


> You're trying to find too much reason inside the mind of a person who just realized she's 99.99% sure the soulmate and the love of her life is dead and she might have screwed an impostor of a hate mongering race (they are kree-ish) thinking it was him.


She's not just any person. She's a venerable Queen. If she were behaving in character, you'd think she's behave with restraint, but we'll see.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 7, 2008)

im pretty sure thats who hes talking bout

I think it has to do with the ritual they go through when they take their form, its more indepth than just assuming new skin


I also have a feeling that all the Illuminati members will be kept alive kinda like a revenge thing for what they did when they went to skrull world


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Xavier couldn't either.
> 
> She's not just any person. She's a venerable Queen. If she were behaving in character, you'd think she's behave with restraint, but we'll see.



As I remember, she's a warrior queen
She goes proudly into battle with the rest of the royal faimily whenever they need someone to strike (save a few exceptions)
And going through what she's going through fucks up anyone's character


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Black Bolt isn't telling anything to anyone, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't buy it. Either Medusa, as Inhuman Queen was with Black Bolt on the whole thing, or wasn't, or it was being kept secret from her. In any of those situations I don't see how she _legitimately_ owes Tony Stark any anger at all. Her beef should be with her King of a husband, who shares NO responsibility with anyone else for what happened to himself or what may happen to his kingdom. She's not some American housefrau, she's the Queen of the Inhumans.
> ...



sad/angry bitches are not rational

shoot the messenger

also beating dead horse

also the grass is greener on the other side

also a bird in hand is worth two in the bush

I love this calender, none of the shit in it makes sense but it makes me lol


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 7, 2008)

Like I said. We'll see. I'll be the first to admit when you are all I am wrong.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess I'm the only one who can't get into the main parts of SI.  I'm enjoying all the books outside of MA/NA/SI alot more than the core.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 7, 2008)

You know which book I really enjoyed? Avn: Initiative. The whole 3-D Man thing was a great addition to the whole skrull mythos and a fun story to boot.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2008)

I hated Triathlon, but loved the way he became the new 3-D Man, and even more so how they made the original's goggles important.  Truly there is no school like the old school (right SS?)

also lol at one of the Hawaii initiative guys being Pigpen from Peanuts.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I hated Triathlon, but loved the way he became the new 3-D Man, and even more so how they made the original's goggles important.  Truly there is no school like the old school (right SS?)


This is pretty much exactly the way I felt, including originally hating Triathalon.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 8, 2008)

Initiative is just a good book, Slott seems to know what to write to make it so good

The pickle and strawberry part will always get me


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2008)

how much of the book does Gage write and how much does Slott write?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 8, 2008)

Good question, I completely forgot that Gage is part of the book.

Well it's only fair that I give him equal praise


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah at first Thought he was just a helper like Brubaker was on Iron FIst (IIF was pretty much all Fraction), but then I read some of his solo issues on A:TI and they're in the same quality range for Slott's solo stuff.  so i too go for the equal praise route


----------



## Taleran (Jul 9, 2008)

Very very fun issue wasn't as good as the 1st one still but it was better than 2 and 3



*Spoiler*: __ 




Fury Shooting Ms Marvel
Thor and Cap brief showing at the end
Reed getting inspected


----------



## Deviate (Jul 9, 2008)

Issue 4 was kinda boring, but the whole issue is a build up to the next issue which promises to be one big ass fight.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm having trouble giving a shit. It's not bad or anything. I just think I've actually hit the legendary "event burnout." I just don't care. I know that next year the Skrulls will be forgetten and the next "universe-altering event" will be upon us.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 9, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I'm having trouble giving a shit. It's not bad or anything. I just think I've actually hit the legendary "event burnout." I just don't care. I know that next year the Skrulls will be forgetten and the next "universe-altering event" will be upon us.



NO ONE'S ON OUR SIDE


----------



## Apollo (Jul 10, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I'm having trouble giving a shit. It's not bad or anything. I just think I've actually hit the legendary "event burnout." I just don't care. I know that next year the Skrulls will be forgetten and the next "universe-altering event" will be upon us.




That may be, but I still creamed my pants when Thor showed up.

It could only be better if all the Asgardians were backing Thor up.

And if Doom + Namor and his army shows up and starts owning skrulls left and right.

I just creamed my pants again thinking about it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 10, 2008)

So.......was the Beast that Natasha shot the one that locked Wonder-Man in the cave? Had to be so he was a skrull after all

Then why was Wonder-man seen fighting his skrull version on the next panel? They make a big deal of him being stuck and it does nothing


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2008)

wait is that true? DAMMIT I wanted old beast back >_>

also here's some preview stuff for SI: Thor


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Apollo (Jul 10, 2008)

I wanna see GR killing skrulls too.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 10, 2008)

That's why I'm holding my judgement on this event. There are so many deus ex machina around that could end this event easily, and we've yet to see them implemented. Its like why didn't Cloud use a pheonix down on Aeris? I had 99 of them!!!!! It's not called Life Materia because it's a board game! GR, the infinity gems, Dooms time portal could have all ended this and yet it hasn't. Unless we get a good ending out of all this, that makes all the skrull plans and crap fall to shit, it's not feasable. And all the BS about not using the infinity gems ever makes no sense. I'm sure preserving your entire FREAKIN SPECIES is a good enough reason.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 10, 2008)

The Infinity Gems will be saved for another big event


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 10, 2008)

I could see their justification being 'Well if we use them to stop this, what's to stop us from using them every time something big comes along?' And my response would be 'Isn't that what you already do with your Hulkbuster suit, your Xavier directive, your Ultimate Nulifier, and the @*$@ SENTRY????'


----------



## Deviate (Jul 10, 2008)

> Xavier directive



hmm? Is that when Xavier makes you forget shit and makes you brain dead?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 10, 2008)

well remember the Skrulls have all the Magic

and Skrull Magic Jesus is angry


oh and Page 2 Panel 2 of SI4, can you see what they forgot?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _cap brit spoiler_ 



so Captain Britain's death was loophole engineered by Merlin so that excalibur could be used against the skrulls.  ok


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a feeling I'm gonna like Captain Britain and MI:13 a lot more when SI is over.

Edit: Of course I said the same thing about Nova and Conquest...


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Mighty Avengers #16 Preview_


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm bummed the old looking beast turned out to be a skrull. But at least Brooklyn got a little action.


----------



## Apollo (Jul 11, 2008)

They don't have all the infinity gems, remember BB was a skrull.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Incredible Hercules #119 Preview_ 























Last issue's skrull reveal is confirmed, also it seems like the skrull gods are major powerhouses.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _X-Factor#33 Preview_


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 12, 2008)

Apollo said:


> They don't have all the infinity gems, remember BB was a skrull.



BB Skrull has the space gem _maybe_ All other gems belong to the other members of the Illuminati. And the gauntlet can't be used again anyway, but any illuminati member with ANY gem should be able to win this war.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _X-Factor#33 Preview_



Talk about wanting to make me claw my own eyes out


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 12, 2008)

After reading SI #4...I have to ask why did Bendis even make it?

I mean everything intriguing is happening in Mighty and New Avengers, so why do we even need several issues covering the same fucking fight we've had since Issue #1.

He could have just had the entire event between New Avengers and Mighty Avengers, and have all the stuff happening in SI as the final big ass final bout fight.

Like...Sinestro Corps?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2008)

almost as if an invasion was a long drawn out war?
Madness


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 12, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> almost as if an invasion was a long drawn out war?
> Madness



This isn't madness

THIS...IS... GROSSS.... CAPITALISM!!!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 12, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Talk about wanting to make me claw my own eyes out



that's the new "permanent" penciller who will be on the book until "death" according to Peter David


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 12, 2008)

you know I have always known I would have to kill one of these creators...just never thought it would be a penciller.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 12, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> almost as if an invasion was a long drawn out war?
> Madness



If you think this is how a long drawn out war is written, or even played out in the real world, I think you either expand your reading scope or look up some history


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> that's the new "permanent" penciller who will be on the book until "death" according to Peter David


Just stab my eyes out, pl0x.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 12, 2008)

If the SI was a real war, half of the Skrull population would be asking the Skrull Queen where the weapons of mass destruction were, and when we were pulling our Superskrulls out of New York. Damn Hippies.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Talk about wanting to make me claw my own eyes out



Why do they all look like gombas from the live action Mario Movie?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 13, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> After reading SI #4...I have to ask why did Bendis even make it?
> 
> I mean everything intriguing is happening in Mighty and New Avengers, so why do we even need several issues covering the same fucking fight we've had since Issue #1.
> 
> ...



Money?

This is Marvel, wasn't it clear back in Civil War that everything has to tie-in with one another and as many one-shots must be released


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2008)

Captain Britain oh how your book does kick ass


----------



## Kinjishi (Jul 13, 2008)

I look at SI as an overview or outline of the event as a whole. The meat of the story is in the tie-ins, especially the Avengers titles.

And yes, Captain Britain and MI13 does kick some ass. I never thought I'd say that.


----------



## Apollo (Jul 13, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> BB Skrull has the space gem _maybe_ All other gems belong to the other members of the Illuminati. And the gauntlet can't be used again anyway, but any illuminati member with ANY gem should be able to win this war.




Well I guess if you ignore the fact that the heroes were caught off guard by the skrulls, which means they didn't even have the gems with them( Tony and Reed), and if you ignore the fact they don't even know how to use the gems, and they vowed to not use them, then you might be right. 

Btw LT lifted his restriction on the gauntlet, that's why the Illuminati decided to separate the gems in the first place, so someone couldn't use the IG again.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 13, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> If the SI was a real war, half of the Skrull population would be asking the Skrull Queen where the weapons of mass destruction were, and when we were pulling our Superskrulls out of New York. Damn Hippies.



Skrulls are faith based so really the only justification is "death to infidels".




Taleran said:


> Captain Britain oh how your book does kick ass



indeed it does, one of the best storylines in all of SI right now.  and to think I had my doubts about it at first with the focus being on Cap Brit instead of Wisdom and the fact that there would be no swearing kung-fu jack the ripper martians from hell in it.

I do so hope Cornell brings up the conclusion to Wisdom MAX after SI is over, I'd reallyl ike to see how Peter's character wetn after making the decision in the end.


*Spoiler*: _Wisdom MAX major spoiler_ 



Peter Wisdom shoots his girlfriend in the back and kills her in order to stop evil jack the ripper martians from hell from destroying the world, oh and his "wife" Tink left him


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 14, 2008)

Well you have Claremont's version who was part of Excalibur.....tehehehehe


----------



## Taleran (Jul 14, 2008)

So if anyone didn't notice what I was talking about earlier 


On page 2 of SI4 Lakes Eerie and Ontario aren't there and on the next page they are


kinda weird


----------



## Castiel (Jul 14, 2008)

covers:

*Secret Invasion #7*


*New Avengers #46*


*Mighty Avengers #19*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 14, 2008)

Taleran said:


> So if anyone didn't notice what I was talking about earlier
> 
> 
> On page 2 of SI4 Lakes Eerie and Ontario aren't there and on the next page they are
> ...



The Lake Eerie and Ontario are skrulls?!??!?!?



Kilowog said:


> covers:
> 
> *Secret Invasion #7*
> 
> ...



Talk about boring covers. They should just chuck Nick Fury on all of them drawn by with Marko Djueoruao;fhaso;fsdfasdlfhasdkl;f or Dell'otto


----------



## mow (Jul 15, 2008)

to be fair they are eons more interesting than the FC covers.

The MA makes the skrulls look more like peep show viewers xD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 15, 2008)

Skrulls are into sodomy


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, you know how it is, Billy, Xavin, Crusader....
It's hard not to be into that when you can shapeshift


----------



## Indarapatra (Jul 16, 2008)

sooo..anyone else notice the metal skrull chin on ironman?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 16, 2008)

I believe I've mentioned it before.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 17, 2008)

When is deadpool vs the skrulls going to be released?
I heard that the guy from wolverine origins its going to be writting the suff.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 17, 2008)

in september,and you are right Wayis writting those



*Spoiler*: _Black Panther #40 preview_ 




















SEE WAKANDA AND DIE!!


----------



## Apollo (Jul 17, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> When is deadpool vs the skrulls going to be released?
> I heard that the guy from wolverine origins its going to be writting the suff.



Then it'll be shit, if Origins is any indication of his knowledge on Deadpool, then he needs to do some more research.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 17, 2008)

Apollo said:


> Then it'll be shit, if Origins is any indication of his knowledge on Deadpool, then he needs to do some more research.



I agree totally agree with you!

he should check some of the stuff done by Joe kelly, cause in wolverine origins hes performance for deadpool was lame.
I also hope he humanize the char like spendin time with hes pals and maybe relationship with either outlaw or siryn.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow

Does these new Super-Skrulls get crapper and crapper or what?


----------



## mow (Jul 17, 2008)

..is that bullseye mark on his forehead?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 17, 2008)

Who's forehead?


----------



## mow (Jul 17, 2008)

the super skrull. he actually has Bullseye's bulleye on his forehead.

I cant even begin to describe how inane this is and how this issue is massive fail. just look at the way he punches BP and how BP looks more like a surfboard, the character designs, the whole panel/fight dynamics...this is utter tripe from the highest calibur


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 17, 2008)

Black Panther sucks. He can't even effortlessly own a single Hyper Powered Super Ultimate Dynamo Spectacular War Skrull


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 17, 2008)

The Skrulls must have found a way to counter his jobber aura.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2008)

It's got wolverine's claws


----------



## Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

Reggie Hudini sucks...  

<< Takes The Boondocks srsly


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 17, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> It's got wolverine's claws



lololol, looks like everyone its obsessed with wolverine thats why they had made countless rips of him like that clone girl and a bastard son xD
its just hilarious.

I really never liked black panther so if he dies I dont care, less budget to spend on a superhero that I do not like.


----------



## qks (Jul 17, 2008)

soo im not rally into marvel that much , i do pic up the odd title now and again mind you.
ive been following the main invasion book 

but whenever i pick up one of the side storys i do not have a clue whats going on  i, its doing my head in cos i wanna get the whole picture


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 17, 2008)

qks said:


> soo im not rally into marvel that much , i do pic up the odd title now and again mind you.
> ive been following the main invasion book
> 
> but whenever i pick up one of the side storys i do not have a clue whats going on  i, its doing my head in cos i wanna get the whole picture



sadly, it is impossible to get the whole picture when it comes to american comics, thats why people dont buy them that much anymore.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2008)

qks said:


> soo im not rally into marvel that much , i do pic up the odd title now and again mind you.
> ive been following the main invasion book
> 
> but whenever i pick up one of the side storys i do not have a clue whats going on i, its doing my head in cos i wanna get the whole picture


Apparently, you're not "rally" into grammar either.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 17, 2008)

No comments on the VerankexSkrullectra panel?

I'm disapointed. I expected at least three gay Skrull jokes.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2008)

Wait until xavin gets a hold of this
I didn't know "fairy" was one of the super skrulls powers
I know you'll be lonely but think of me when your using the Hand.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 17, 2008)

I actually think SI: Black Panther might not suck, JasonAaron is writting it, so I'll at least give the first issue a shot


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 18, 2008)

Sylar said:


> No comments on the VerankexSkrullectra panel?
> 
> I'm disapointed. I expected at least three gay Skrull jokes.



I've stopped taking Secret Invasion seriously a loooong time ago


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2008)

covers:




















mow said:


> ..is that bullseye mark on his forehead?



what's wrong with that?  honestly how else would we know he has Bullseye's accuracy?  these skrulls don't speak english and bullseye's accuracy would not be apparent to a reader.  makes sense


----------



## vicious1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Fuck Norman for not being in his Goblin costume.

Beta Ray Bill!!!!!!

I'm going to be really pissed is Lockjaw turns out to be a skrull.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2008)

The only thing I can see from the Initiative cover is tits


----------



## shit (Jul 20, 2008)

The Thunderbolts cover looks bitchin. Finally they have other things to beat on besides each other. Time to make green blood fly.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2008)

I think Nick Fury is 100% sure Jaw isn't a skrull


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2008)

Nick Fury is filler


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2008)

He loves you


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2008)

Bendis and comic is wrong


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 21, 2008)

Who is he? In he loves you


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2008)

It's He. You know who He is.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> It's He. You know who He is.



If is say no, what will happen?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2008)

It's okay, because he loves you.


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2008)

lol, He doesn't love Ms. Marvel anymore.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2008)

He Love's Mrs Marvel's tits.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 21, 2008)

Who doesn't


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2008)

Nicholas Fury


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 21, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Nicholas Fury



Kree scum


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 21, 2008)

I saw Ms. Marvel's tits up there


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2008)

due to the 10 image rule, this is part one of a sextuple post



*Spoiler*: _Avengers: The Initiative #15 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _New Avengers #43 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Thunderbolts #122 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _She-Hulk #31 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _New Warriors #14 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Skrulls! One-Shot (Secret Invasion Databook) preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 21, 2008)

Avengers: The Initiative: Looks good, except for the art. More ripped abs and massive tits (not sure about the last one being a negative)
New Avengers: Damn, more Cap wanking
Thunderbolts: Meh, tries to write like Ellis but fails. Still looks to be a solid book though
She-Hulk: I like the art


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2008)

october solicits.

basic summaries for lazy people:

SI #7 - final climactic battle has finally begun

MA #19 - story about the history of the kree and the skrull.  bendis revisits the Noh-varr/mar-vell stuff he built up in Illuminati

NA #46 - Hood origin story, details where his demon came from and what it can do.  also skrulls

ATI #18 - apparently the 50 State Initiative was skrull trap from the start.  final battle between the kill krew + cadets and Skrullowjacket's forces.  Mutant Zero will be revealed

SI: InHu #3 - Medusa goes into space and meets post-CONQUEST Ronan.  Inhumans apparently will be involved in next year's cosmic event.

SI:ASM #3 - Jackpot fights the Sinister Six skrull, then Spider-Man saves her ass from being killed, apparently

SI:Thor #3 - Thor and Bill make their last stand to defend Oklahoma from a massive super skrull force

SI:XM #3 - X-men fight skrulls, Beast tries to find and use a doomsday device against the skrulls

Deadpool #3 - Deadpool comes up with a retarded idea to beat the skrulls that will either save the day or ruin everything.

GotG #6 - The Guardians find out how and why the skrullshavebeen able to infiltrate Knowhere

Nova #18 - Nova and some guys fight skrulls to save the Pegesus Project and apparently "nothing will ever be the same"

IMoS #34 - Rhodey goes to Russia to stop Skrulls from nukign the world, also he beats up skrulls, and russians, and russianskrulls

PunisherWJ #24 - Rampage wants to kill IronMan, stuff happens, also skrulls

tbolts #125 - Tbolts have their final battle with the skrulls

SI:FL #4 - human refugees are killed by humans exploiting the invasion


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Avengers: The Initiative: Looks good, except for the art. More ripped abs and massive tits (not sure about the last one being a negative)
> New Avengers: Damn, more Cap wanking
> Thunderbolts: Meh, tries to write like Ellis but fails. Still looks to be a solid book though
> She-Hulk: I like the art



Aside from the art, Crusader taps this hot comic-book chick that would never be found in real life


----------



## shadycheese (Jul 31, 2008)

i dont like she hulk..... same with the hulk


----------



## shit (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm waiting for the answer to wtf happened to blackbolt.  He just flies off at the end of Silent War, and then he's a skrull. It's like Marvel put out a mandate to writers to create as many plot-holes as they could so that they can insert-skrull-here later and make SI look cooler and more thought-out. They've basically proven that all their heros are dimwits that can't find an enemy they've all fought and decimated countless times already. This wouldn't be so bad if badass mofo Blackbolt and hawty Sue Storm weren't casualties of plot. SI needs to make more sense quickly, before it's over already.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 31, 2008)

*reads Aaron's Black Panther

*bitch slaps Hudlin for not being this awesome


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2008)

only SI comic this week




*Spoiler*: _Secret Invasion: Frontline #2_


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2008)

lol Urich's a fucking coward. At least it's believable, which isn't often for a Marvel story about a mortal man.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2008)

Well Urich hasn't had an easy life, Elektra once stabbed him in the chest


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Well Urich hasn't had an easy life, Elektra once stabbed him in the chest



Really? Wow.

I had immense respect for him in all the other frontlines, but his cohort, whatserface, is apparently the one with the real balls nowadays. Maybe he needs to be like her and drink moar. She got marked for death by a crazy mutant, but I think she'd drag out a sick guy or two before vomiting in a trashcan in this position. :/


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah, Kingpin has her stab him in theb ack and her sai came out the other end


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 2, 2008)

I hope the Hobgoblin is back.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2008)

These days, getting Stabed by Elektra's Sai is about as much of a death sentence as the flu, if you're not a redshirt


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2008)

still it would scare any non super hero person shitless for the rest of his life


----------



## Hellion (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder whats going to come of Cage's Skrull daughter


----------



## Deviate (Aug 6, 2008)

I think, so far, that is the only plot point I care about for this event. 

I'm still pretty dissapointed with who Bendis choose to be the shadowed figured from NA#1. It feels like a cop out.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 6, 2008)

This event lost alot of steam.  I still feel that they should have done this like they did messiah complex.  They would make the same amount of money in a smaller amount of time


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2008)

at least its spawned some good tie ins like Captain Britain


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2008)

About Cap Brit, is it only for SI or will it continue afterwards?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2008)

it will continue.  the next arc will be about Blade (since he's technically British) trying to kill SPitfire (since she's technically part vampire).

i'm willing to give it the benefit of the doubt and keep with it


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

ok here goes a septuple post

you've just been previewedified



*Spoiler*: _Secret Invasion: Inhumans #1 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Invasion: X-Men #1 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Captain Britain & MI:13 #4 preview_


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 9, 2008)

He should have burned that whore to a pile of ashes.

DEATH TO THE INHUMANS!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Invasion: Thor #1 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Invasion: Runaways/Young Avengers #2 preview_


----------



## Taleran (Aug 9, 2008)

Inhumans, Thor and M13 look great


I like how they're bringing back the classic Captain Britain mythos but I wonder where the amulet is


----------



## mow (Aug 10, 2008)

dammit, the art in *SI: YA/R* shits me to tears man. wtf is up with that? I was looking forward to it immensely but i cant even look at a single page without sneering and fighting back a bit of vomit.

aside fro mthat, all the tie-ins look pretty damn tootin'. Maybe they will help me care about this event again. I was really getting into it with the MA/SA tie-ins, but hte main book is such an utter bore.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 10, 2008)

It reminds me of what it would look like if an American comic and a manga had an ugly baby.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2008)

I hadn't even looked at it until you guys mentioned that


WHY THE FUCK DID YOU


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 10, 2008)

The artist's work on Spider-Man loves Mary Jane was alright since that was basically a soap. Just doesn't work on any other comic title


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2008)

why are you guys so down on that art? it's not good but certainly not that bad.  hell it was the backup art for Runaways


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 10, 2008)

Because everyone looks like they're 17?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2008)

the only people who appear are people who ARE 17 and skrulls


----------



## mow (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, it's abit in part for it being as if the artist jizzed marshmellows, gummi bears, sun and rainbows which totally takes me away from the concept of "kids will get damaged in war" or whatever the "grim" plotline was

but mostly, it's the fact it plain sucks. I hate this style as much as i hate liefield's style


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2008)

nothing can be as hated as Liefeld.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

Is this where all those weird avatars and sigs are coming from? Doesn't seem so secret to me. 

I mean, if you can't figure out it's not the real hero by their Skrull chin and green skin, there's something wrong.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 11, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is this where all those weird avatars and sigs are coming from? Doesn't seem so secret to me.
> 
> I mean, if you can't figure out it's not the real hero by their Skrull chin and green skin, there's something wrong.



Dammit put that in spoiler tags


----------



## Deviate (Aug 11, 2008)

Huh? Put what in spoilers? CrazyMoronX was just talking about the SI sig / avatar set. There are no spoilers in pictures taken from promotional posters released by Marvel prior to issue 1 of SI.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 11, 2008)

It was a joke that failed I guess


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2008)

I recently started reading Bendis' Alias, and he put a hint that Jarvis was a skrull.  jess was sent to find Rick Jones and when she does he tells a wild story about skrulls and hiding from them.  and then Jarvis tells her to ignore him


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 12, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Huh? Put what in spoilers? CrazyMoronX was just talking about the SI sig / avatar set. There are no spoilers in pictures taken from promotional posters released by Marvel prior to issue 1 of SI.



THE SARCASM DETECTION ABILITIES IS WEAK IN YOU MY CHILD

LET ME BAPTISE YOU


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> nothing can be as hated as Liefeld.



Ah, yes. LIEFIELD.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 12, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ah, yes. LIEFIELD.



_Hisssssss_.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I recently started reading Bendis' Alias, and he put a hint that Jarvis was a skrull.  jess was sent to find Rick Jones and when she does he tells a wild story about skrulls and hiding from them.  and then Jarvis tells her to ignore him


What issue was it


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2008)

Alis  #9 iirc

also Liefeld is doing variant covers for Deadpool which is basically him decapitating skrulls.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 12, 2008)

He'll probably draw Wade decapitating them with large guns or lots of pouches


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2008)

Skrull chins aren't really a good indicator of skrulls, especially when they're on Iron man suits. It could just be an aesthetic choice or a plastic surgery fad. People shouldn't be so discriminatory.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2008)

Loeb or Liefield?  And man...Rulk needs to show up in SI.  Clusterfuck + clusterfuck = hilarity.  Marvel has to have enough sense to know this.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Loeb or Liefield?  And man...Rulk needs to show up in SI.  Clusterfuck + clusterfuck = hilarity.  Marvel has to have enough sense to know this.



Loeb doesn't make me want to rip my eyes out by looking at crappy art.  Also Loeb has written some of my favorite comics ever in the past




art preview of Deadpool #1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Loeb or Liefield?  And man...Rulk needs to show up in SI.  Clusterfuck + clusterfuck = hilarity.  Marvel has to have enough sense to know this.



I prefer Loeb INFINITELY more than Liefield.

I will never understand why Liefield still manages to find work.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2008)

Figures the whole Secret Invasion is b/c Skrulls are environmentalist whackos.


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2008)

lololololololol

Cry us a river, Reed.


----------



## mow (Aug 13, 2008)

he looks so sad.


that makes me infinitely joyful.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 13, 2008)

What the hell 

Reed Richards solving problems with his mind, Norman still being infinitely likable and Nick Fury right


WHAT THE FUCK ARE THESE SHENANIGANS


oh and


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2008)

Thor, Captain America. . . and Wolverine?

Wolverine?!


----------



## Taleran (Aug 13, 2008)

where is Tony some are asking


----------



## mow (Aug 13, 2008)

COVER LACKS TONY 

MOE HAPPY


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, skrulls are stupid. Leave 2 of the smartest people alive instead of killing them. Reed and Tony are gonna end this thing easily now. As soon as Tony stops acting like he's on acid.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 13, 2008)

Don't forget about Clint and his automatic weapons



Norman Osborne, Reed Richards and Nick Fury save the day?


----------



## mow (Aug 13, 2008)

gah, the main SI issues are so damn lackluster. just finished reading #5 and the neatest thing was clint wanting skrull blood. aside from that, there was nothing interesting at all.

and reed is free. _yaaaaaaaaaaay_ =/


----------



## Taleran (Aug 13, 2008)

I thought 5 was the best issue since 1


too bad the invasion is kinda fucked now


----------



## Hellion (Aug 13, 2008)

I loved 5 the only thing that disappointed me was that
*Spoiler*: __ 



all the people on the shit where skrulls


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's hoping Spider-woman's dead and gone forever when this is all over. Also here's hoping Electra finds away to come back from the dead... and Cap.

I want more history. Is Red Skull a skrull? It'd be really funny if Agent 13 was one.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 13, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Here's hoping Spider-woman's dead and gone forever when this is all over. Also here's hoping Electra finds away to come back from the dead... and Cap.
> 
> I want more history. Is Red Skull a skrull? It'd be really funny if Agent 13 was one.



Pretty sure I heard that Spider Woman (nottheskrull) is getting her own mini/series after SI.

So I'm assuming she's still alive out there...


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2008)

I was really hoping they had dumped her in space somewhere.  But her own book makes her easy to ignore.  I'm reallllllly played out on her, especially her being an Avenger.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 13, 2008)

As long as Bendis is not played out on her, we will be reading about her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 13, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> I was really hoping they had dumped her in space somewhere.  But her own book makes her easy to ignore.  I'm reallllllly played out on her, especially her being an Avenger.



Well, it sounds like she never was an Avenger, and never got her powers back.

May be an interesting book....


----------



## Hellion (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone else see see the Barack-Skrull


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Anyone else see see the Barack-Skrull



Always knew he was a skrull...


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 13, 2008)

Just read #5. It was OK. So far, despite the disjointed storytelling, the plot has been preceeding along at the expected pace:

1) Bad guys attack.
2) Heroes get beat.
3) Heroes stage a desperate comeback.

I wonder if there will be any surprises aside from the Skrull reveals or if Bendis is just running this by the numbers? I really can't wait for a return to some kind of status quo, so I can just read some fun superhero stories about characters I like (hooray for next year's event being an x-men event).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2008)

The Inhumans tie-in is off at a good start.

On that note. . . Medusa has green eyes.

Skrull? Could be a twist.


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2008)

Blackbolt has brown hair! I never knew.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 13, 2008)

I loved SI:I  I have to read it again to make sure who all the skrully people are


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

SI:XM #1 sold out so i'm waiting for the 2nd printing >_> (I live in SF so _everyone_ had to have it)

anyways:

SI #5 - good, liked the global boardcast.  One thing that really annoys me was that made a HUGE copout that completely sucked all the life out of what could have been a great side story

SI:R/YA #2 - I liked this issue, Yost's writting completely outweighs whatever bitching I had about the art.

SI:Thor #1 - BETA RAY BILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SI: Inhumans #1 - started out REALLY good, hope it continues that way.

Captain Britain wins this week though


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2008)

Cyclops had the best answer to the Skrulls I've ever seen


Captain Britain was awesome


and BETA RAY FUCKING  BILL 


YES YES YES


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

so is John dead or alive?  that line of him "mocking them" left me wondering.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2008)

So since 
*Spoiler*: _Inhumans 1_ 



Bolt is alive, doesn't that confirm that they couldn't have replicated a scream nearly as powerful as his or what'd be the point of keeping him alive





and damn Maximus not locked up is AWESOME


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

still can't get over the fact that BB has a face underneath 0_o


----------



## Hellion (Aug 14, 2008)

Taleran said:


> So since
> *Spoiler*: _Inhumans 1_
> 
> 
> ...


That would be a great explanation of WWH 


Kilowog said:


> still can't get over the fact that BB has a face underneath 0_o



I know and he has Brown hair


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 14, 2008)

So. What do Paris Hilton, Barack Obama, Eric Cartman, Dr Doom, Stephen Colbert, Oprah Winfrey and Homer Simpson (apparently) all have in common?


*Spoiler*: _SKRULLS!_ 









(Although this does give us a valid reason for launching Oprah into deep space. But somebody better rescue Katie pretty quick)


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 14, 2008)

You forgot the pope and tom cruise.


Oh and launching oprah into space is a bad idea. She'd wind up returning, having saved Jean Grey and kitty pride, with an army of kree saying "She loves you+"


----------



## mow (Aug 14, 2008)

you forgot Putin 

one does not slip and slide into skrussia


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> So. What do Paris Hilton, Barack Obama, Eric Cartman, Dr Doom, Stephen Colbert, Oprah Winfrey and Homer Simpson (apparently) all have in common?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _SKRULLS!_
> ...



taleran posted this last page

also you forgot Kim Jun-Il and who I assume to be Hu Jintao


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> So. What do Paris Hilton, Barack Obama, Eric Cartman, Dr Doom, Stephen Colbert, Oprah Winfrey and Homer Simpson (apparently) all have in common?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _SKRULLS!_
> ...


I saw no Homer Simpson... negs.


----------



## shit (Aug 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I saw no Homer Simpson... negs.



He's there. His little bit of hair over his ear is upside down tho. lol copyright


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

also saw the Dalai Lama


----------



## Deviate (Aug 14, 2008)

The main series of SI is kinda of boring to be  honest. I really didn't like how every person on that ship ended up being a Skrull, and I really don't like that all of them were killed on the spot. Those Skrulls were essentially the same type of Skrull as Captain Marvel, correct? So why kill them, when you have Skrull allies on your side? 

I also think its really weird how the heroes killed the Skrulls impersonating their lovers. Reed strangling Skrull Sue as she begged for her life? (I would honestly keep the Skrull Sue for an awesome Sue / Skrull-Sue three-way)


----------



## shit (Aug 14, 2008)

^Reed's a villain in disguise, always has been.


----------



## mow (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah. bendis not having any of the ship folk actually being human really annoyed me alot, espically since they've spent 5 issues in the same god damn spot yelling out at each other OMG WHO DO WE TRUST 

fucking cop out.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 14, 2008)

And probably gay....

Another thing that bothers me is Yu's art. When SI 1 was released I was very surprised and happy to see that Yu's art improved (because he wasn't inking SI). But even so, I think this series is suffering because of Yu's art, even if it did improve.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 14, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> He's there. His little bit of hair over his ear is upside down tho. lol copyright


Ok, I see it now. 


Kilowog said:


> also saw the Dalai Lama


You can also see Chris Rock


Deviate said:


> The main series of SI is kinda of boring to be honest.* I really didn't like how every person on that ship ended up being a Skrull,* and I really don't like that all of them were killed on the spot. Those Skrulls were essentially the same type of Skrull as Captain Marvel, correct? So why kill them, when you have Skrull allies on your side?
> 
> *I also think its really weird how the heroes killed the Skrulls impersonating their lovers.* Reed strangling Skrull Sue as she begged for her life? (I would honestly keep the Skrull Sue for an awesome Sue / Skrull-Sue three-way)


When the Captain America Skrull was exposed it should have been obvious that everyone else on the ship was a Skrull was well.

I thought the "spouse abuse" part was freakin hilarious.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 14, 2008)

mow said:


> yeah. bendis not having any of the ship folk actually being human really annoyed me alot, espically since they've spent 5 issues in the same god damn spot yelling out at each other OMG WHO DO WE TRUST
> 
> fucking cop out.



This.

I feel sorry for Clint, though.

But at least we'll have blood in the next issue. And Cap Bucky and Thor appearing.


----------



## mow (Aug 14, 2008)

lol yeah, apperantly all super intelligent people in Marvel verse beat up their wives XD

EDIT: yeah, the clint page really broke my heart. I cannot wait for him to mass murder 50 skrulls with one arrow


----------



## Deviate (Aug 14, 2008)

mow said:


> yeah. bendis not having any of the ship folk actually being human really annoyed me alot, espically since they've spent 5 issues in the same god damn spot yelling out at each other OMG WHO DO WE TRUST
> 
> fucking cop out.



The pacing in this series is all off. Now that Tony and Reed are freed and are able to travel to NYC, the Skrulls are fucked. There are three more issues, but to be honest I could see everything wrapping up in the next issue, while issue 7 could be about the fall out from the event.

I mean, does anyone even care that the heroes are pissed and that Skrull fodder are going to get their asses handed to them?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 14, 2008)

Did anyone else see ED-209 in Secret Invasion 5? 

**EDIT*
For prople who don't know of ED's awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

my thoughts exactly


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Did anyone else see ED-209 in Secret Invasion 5?


Nick Fury has one.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 14, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> So. What do Paris Hilton, Barack Obama, Eric Cartman, Dr Doom, Stephen Colbert, Oprah Winfrey and Homer Simpson (apparently) all have in common?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _SKRULLS!_
> ...



that bitch Ann Coulter is up there too. Top left picture. I hate that bitch...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

is that Magneto next to the pope?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes it is. He loves you too.


----------



## Glued (Aug 14, 2008)

The Bill has Returned to Layeth the Smackdown on all our candy asses.

Can Smellalalalalaallalalalala... what Bill Beta Ray is cooking?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 14, 2008)

Have they ever clarified on who "He" is?

The one that supposedly loves them?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2008)

Tony Stark


neway was it me or did the Skrulls get their shit ruined on all the fronts this week


Britain, Inhumans, X Men, Thor, Main Book(which was like 2 byitself)


they're whole invasion is falling apart quite easily


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 14, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Have they ever clarified on who "He" is?
> The one that supposedly loves them?





Taleran said:


> Tony Stark


Heh. I'm having horrible flashbacks to the "Kang Turned Tony Into a Mass-Murderer" storyline. Maybe the only person who can save the Earth from the Skrulls is teen Tony?

Anyway, who "he" is will be the big reveal of the whole event and I'm sure it will suck. I'm getting giggly just thinking about it.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2008)

what if Hes not a person and its just a slogan? or its Galactus.


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 14, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Have they ever clarified on who "He" is?
> 
> The one that supposedly loves them?



"He" is probably some random Avengers villain who has somehow gained the loyalty of an alien species and convinced them that he can show them the way all the while having hot alien sex with Skrew


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 14, 2008)

It's Annihilus...


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2008)

some interesting bits I picked from the latest Wizard about issues 1 - 4


----------



## Sylar (Aug 14, 2008)

Colbert 08. That just f#cking wins.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm not going to lie: it will be a big moment for me (comics-wise) to see Thor, (a) Cap and Iron Man together again and fighting side-by-side.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2008)

last time was Thor Disassembled I believe


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 14, 2008)

I just wanna see Bucky. 

Retcon Bucky (Bru, Ross/Kruger) >>>>>>>>>>> Retro Bucky (Leob/Sale)


----------



## Rice Ball (Aug 14, 2008)

Its funny how they are saying they wish to 'Save Humans'

It sounds like they are half sincere, i mean in 3 different comics they have said it with straight faces to people they wanted to to sit by and watch (Thor, Mi13 and SI).



Taleran said:


> last time was Thor Disassembled I believe



When the Midgard Serpent appeared in the middle of new york with Thor, he looked at Captain and Iron Man and said "Avengers Assemble!"

One really cool avengers moment.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 14, 2008)

@Taleran
Sounds about right. Even there though, Thor had to send them away and go on himself. I want some kind of full Thor, Cap and Iron Man rapprochement/victory at some point. I'm willing to be patient though if it's appropriately epic.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 14, 2008)

I think the reason Tony isn't in the pic is cause Thor would bitchslap him on general principle the next time he sees him.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 14, 2008)

^Didn't that already happen?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, Thor had his free shot at Stark, then went him the cold shoulder.  Talking should be the next step.



Comic Book Guy said:


> Have they ever clarified on who "He" is?
> 
> The one that supposedly loves them?



The "FIRST ONE", unclear if this is a god or just an ancient skrull.  Could be sl'gurt.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 14, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> ^Didn't that already happen?



Yeah, but 'Cloning your supposed good friend and having that Clone kill a hero in front of a lot of other heroes' isn't something you can forgive with a few thunderbolts and a cool speech.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah but Thor isn't that stubborn, he knows when the time to smack Tony is and when the time to fight with him is.


----------



## shit (Aug 14, 2008)

Thor will forget about it until they decide the Avengers need animosity, and then he'll get pissy again.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 14, 2008)

Or in the next few years when the classic fucking Avengers come back and we get CLASSIC FUCKING AVENGERS MONTHLY.

And we'll all go batshit for it because it'll have a good writer for the first 20 issues.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2008)

this is probably my favourite bit from all of Secret invasion so far



goddamn its making me laugh so hard


----------



## Apollo (Aug 14, 2008)

^Who is that?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2008)

your kidding the Apple logo in the background isn't obvious enough? Steve Jobs


----------



## Apollo (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh, except that is the shittiest drawing of an apple I've ever seen.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 14, 2008)

Is that Chris Rock behind Steve Jobs?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

well you can't really "see" it since its blocked by Steve's head, and it's not a drawing of an "apple" but the Apple Logo


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 14, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Is that Chris Rock behind Steve Jobs?


Yeah, that's Chris Rock.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> well you can't really "see" it since its blocked by Steve's head, and it's not a drawing of an "apple" but the Apple Logo



Yea I got that, it just looks awkward.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah it does look uneven


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2008)

heh nicely hidden Homer


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

tie-in covers:

Avengers: The Initiative #19


New Avengers #47


Secret Invasion: Frontline #5


Secret Invasion: X-Men #4


Secret Invasion: Inhumans #4


Iron Man: Director of S.H.I.E.L.D. #35


Punisher War Journal #25


Deadpool #4


----------



## Apollo (Aug 15, 2008)

So there is gonna be a Deadpool monthly again?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

Well now that Cable has one.... 

anyways yes, he's starting with an SI tie-in arc, it's written by Daniel Way and art by Paco Medina


----------



## Apollo (Aug 15, 2008)

"No more skrulls"


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> so is John dead or alive?  that line of him "mocking them" left me wondering.



bump.  also his head was charred not destroyed or anything.  But he doesn't get up or anything.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 15, 2008)

Apollo said:


> "No more skrulls"



House of M eat your heart out


our victims burst into flames


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> tie-in covers:
> 
> Iron Man: Director of S.H.I.E.L.D. #35


When does the "War Machine: Director of S.H.I.E.L.D." arc begin. Marvel's site sucks for searching for Iron Man (and also Ms Marvel) titles.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

#33 

Also he's not 'Director', he's WEAPON OF SHIELD


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh... Well he should be the Director.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

Weapon sounds cooler 

also he's not even a member of SHIELD iirc


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 15, 2008)

Niether was Iron Man, and he got the job... Then again, he was a politicion as well. So that probably helped grease the wheels.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

ARC CONCLUSION




*Spoiler*: _Incredible Hercules #120 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _X-Factor #34 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 15, 2008)

That art is awesome but I got bored with Herc at the start of Secret Invasion. 

*EDIT

X-Factor's art sucks, I wonder if the story is any good?
I lost interest with GoTG at issue 2. It lacked "I am Groot."


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

heretic, may Kl'byn never smile upon you heathen


----------



## Taleran (Aug 15, 2008)

now that is surprising the Eternals bit


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> X-Factor's art sucks, I wonder if the story is any good?\



it's the conclusion to the crossover with she-hulk, I personally like it a lot


----------



## mow (Aug 15, 2008)

is the art on X factor a tribute to liefield to something? >_<


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

hssssssss

how dare you speak the devil's name?

also it's better than liefeld


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2008)

Hercules was pretty good, though it felt REALLY rushed, I'd stand by that this story was awesome.

Though in all honestly after this issue the skrulls pretty much have no way of winning now and should logically lose their resolve but I know this won't happen since Marvel has issues to sell.


----------



## shit (Aug 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Hercules was pretty good, though it felt REALLY rushed, I'd stand by that this story was awesome.
> 
> Though in all honestly after this issue the skrulls pretty much have no way of winning now and should logically lose their resolve but I know this won't happen since Marvel has issues to sell.



lol, gods are filler


*Spoiler*: __ 



And infinite names can beat the god eater but not another shape-shifter? Talk about embarassing, getting pwned by the shit you were trying to do yourself, or better yet the shit you do every few moments of your eternal existance. Oh wait... reminds me of Hinata.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2008)

the defeat of Kl'byn was awesome though

the last page confused me though, what is athena planning?


----------



## shit (Aug 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> the defeat of Kl'byn was awesome though
> 
> the last page confused me though, what is athena planning?



Everything. What is Marvel planning with her, tho? Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 21, 2008)

Hercules, on its own as a series, was great this week.

For me, though, this made SI look even more boring. So 'He' is revealed to be Kl'byn, and he dies in one issue. Bendis, what the fuck are you going to do for three more issues of SI? 50 pages of Marvel's heroe's killing fodder?


----------



## mow (Aug 22, 2008)

man


whatever happened to the potential of tying up the dreaming celestial? what ever happened to doing something something trully remarkable instead of "LETS PUNCH THIS OUT, BITCHES"

fuck this event, i dont even care fury is back. it sucks that much


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 22, 2008)

How easily people forget House of M.

I foretold this was the likely direction Secret Invasion would go, and I told you that Brian Michael Bendis could not write a good event even if editorial mandate gave him a golden ticket for 2 years. (And they practically did...)

The only reason Pak could have done this is because Bendis never planned on using the character, or ellaborating on who "He" was in the main story. It's all just going to be about a big clusterfuck fight in the middle of New York and the Skrulls run away with a tail between there legs, until finally someone super unexpected (see:random) is revealed to be a skrull but it's too late to stop them from killing one of the main characters of one of the Avengers book (Mighty team should be cowering in fear about now).

The main issue with this event, is that it centers around not the event itself, but what has lead up to the event. It has been about a dozen books based around Bendis masturbating his own genius over and over and suprisingly enough half of it has been good. But for every issue of Nick Fury we get, we get a story about why the Captain America we know is fake, is fake.

IMHO these stories should have progressed in a sort of "Countdown" fashion to the main event itself. Not go hand in hand, skipping through a field of flowers while the main event is half dead being dragged through the dirt. Half the back story, have people salavating in anticipation to what is a completely epic storyline, and then finally blow it all up with Secret Invasion #1.

At this point in time, the entire story covered in the actual Secret Invasion book could have been covered with two issues of either Mighty Avengers or New Avengers or both. Which makes me think the book only exists for the fact that Marvel wants to take the quality from the two Avengers books and combine them into one giant pile of money.


----------



## shit (Aug 22, 2008)

Piles of money are generally better when they're giant. And I agree, the SI backstory is muuuuuch more interesting than the actual invasion or conquest.

Anybody remember that team that included Aphrodite and this chinese Sheild agent and they keep a Skrull's head alive in a jar so it can tell them the Skrulls' secrets while they pwn the Skrulls' armada and save as many humans as they can????? They need to play a bigger role in SI.  They were way too cool to just introduce and quickly drop like that.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 22, 2008)

The fact that they had Hercules go and defeat the Skrull God completely redeems it in my eyes.  Everyone else dicks around with invaders who look like Longshot or Captain America, and Hercules goes and kills their God.  "To me, you'll always be $%*&ing Hercules"


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

People seem to be forgetting that Kl'byn is an ETERNAL, which means he's likely still alive.  Plus it was Snowbird who "killed" him 

@ Juggalo: I think you're thinking of Agents of Atlas


----------



## Deviate (Aug 22, 2008)

> The only reason Pak could have done this is because Bendis never planned on using the character, or ellaborating on who "He" was in the main story. It's all just going to be about a big clusterfuck fight in the middle of New York and the Skrulls run away with a tail between there legs, until finally someone super unexpected (see:random) is revealed to be a skrull but it's too late to stop them from killing one of the main characters of one of the Avengers book (Mighty team should be cowering in fear about now).



This is exactly what I'm talking about. I never cared for Nick Fury coming back, to be honest. I wanted to know who 'he' is and whats going on with Luke's baby. Seeing as 'he' was revealed in Hercules, I bet we'll find out about the baby in X-Men Secret Invasion.

And about the unexpected reveal


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can see Bendis making Fury a Skrull, just like the 'major' spoiler stated prior to issue 1. Which, of course, would be stupid as hell. Just like making every hero on the crashed ship a Skrull


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Whyare people complaining about the "heros" that crash landed in the Savage Land all being Skrulls? It maked pefect sense given the origin point of the ship, Also, no one gives a crap about Mockingbird.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

Here comes m0's favorite superhero team 




*Spoiler*: _Avengers: The Initiative #16 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Black Panther #40 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _New Warriors #15 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Invasion: Spider-Man #1 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Skrull Kill Krew... This is gonna be EXTREME!!!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _She-Hulk #32 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Thunderbolts #123 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Mighty Avengers #17 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _New Avengers #44 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Nova #16 preview_


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 22, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Whyare people complaining about the "heros" that crash landed in the Savage Land all being Skrulls? It maked pefect sense given the origin point of the ship, Also, no one gives a crap about Mockingbird.



That's not the point.

The point is that half the fucking storyline of Secret Invasion has been devoted to that plot point. That the main heroes are stuck in the Savage Lands fighting maybe Skrulls. We knew they were Skrulls, nobody was having second thoughts about their identities, at least not the readers (at least not the smart readers >.>) It was all just an ellaborate waste of time so Bendis didn't need to break up the main cast of characters before the main fight. So they would all just be sitting in one spot waiting to be shoved into the bus for the field trip to New York.

He doesn't even shift it up even a tad. If he would make the final fight take place in Washington D.C. I would be happy, but no, we all know it's going to be right smack in the fucking middle of Time Square...again


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

The Thunderbolts storyline will take place in DC


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 28, 2008)

God damn Secret Invasion is so god damn bloody boring


----------



## shit (Aug 28, 2008)

^^ Pretty much, but at least it's not as predictable as WWH. Hulk Smash Iron Man>Hulk Smash Avengers>Hulk Smash Dr. Strange>Hulk Smash X-Men>Hulk Smash Sentry>Hulk Calms Down>The End. Not being 90% sure of what's next is pretty refreshing at least, even though SI isn't particularly new or interesting.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 28, 2008)

It's boring because there's no suspense whatsoever. That's compounded by the fact that New and Might are just filler stories explaining the plot-holes that was riddling Secret Invasion


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2008)

What the fuck are you complaining about? You can never have too many dead pyms!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2008)

only 1 SI tie in next week




*Spoiler*: _Secret Invasion: Frontline #3_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 29, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> What the fuck are you complaining about? You can never have too many dead pyms!



That's like saying all those super skrulls Ms Marvel killed is the same as Herc, Hulk etc etc dying

Anyway Nova was alright, nothing special. I think it's obvious that Kl'rt is faking it


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 29, 2008)

I think if I had a family crest, it would say "God I miss DeFalco."


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2008)

indeed, he needs to get over the fact that MC2 died in a cataclysmic explosion and vanquish Quesada


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 29, 2008)

Is super skrull's skrull in She-Hulk or in Nova?


----------



## shit (Aug 29, 2008)

lol Mighty Avengers; being human is inherently better than being skrull confirmed.

lol New Avengers; clones are super useful, unless they are of Spiderman, of course. Reading this I remembered the clone saga and thanked my lucky stars (and clovers and moons and balloons) that skrull-spidey got stomped on by a dinozaur before it had the chance to do or say anything.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2008)

I think it's Nova first, then he splits up with him once they're on Earth to go look for his daughter (skrull slut who hangs out with Jen).  Since Kl'rt isn't mentioned in the solicits for the rest of the Nova which deal with him teaming up with Darkhawk to protect some secret base.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 30, 2008)

It confused me, Kl'Rt wants to protect Jazinda according to what he said to Nova but the first chance he gets, he tries to kill her

That better be explained


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2008)

maybe that's how Skrull father show their affection?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2008)

My uncle Leo used to show me skrull afection 

So I was reading Black Panther, and, even though the grafics could be better, it's a pretty neat war book with actual armies, specially for a black panther book, but I have a plot doubt.
How is a taser going to affect T'Challa when wearing a vibranium suit?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)

don't question it, just try to enjoy it before Hudlin gets put back on the book.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 31, 2008)

The through of an actual skrull vs human ground war is so stupid beyond words that I want to smash the writer in the nuts


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)

have you read it?  It's probably one of the better tie-ins I've read so far in this event and it's awesome.  Also I loved the hacker war from the first issue between Wakanda and the Skrulls.

It's lightyears above the crap Hudlin was doing, just imagine if Hudlin was writting the SI tie0ins


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes I've had a look at it but the sheer amount of logical idiocy that was screaming at my face prevented me from extracting any enjoyment


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 31, 2008)

That song is both awesome and true


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 1, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> My uncle Leo used to show me skrull afection
> 
> So I was reading Black Panther, and, even though the grafics could be better, it's a pretty neat war book with actual armies, specially for a black panther book, but I have a plot doubt.
> How is a taser going to affect T'Challa when wearing a vibranium suit?



B/c for some odd reason the Taser will hit his suit in a fracture point


----------



## Castiel (Sep 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Invasion: Inhumans #2 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Sep 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Invasion: Runaways/Young Avengers #3 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Sep 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Invasion: X-Men #2 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Sep 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ms. Marvel #30 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2008)

pixie used to be this wide mouthed cereal box ten year old
What turned her into a pop star?


----------



## shit (Sep 7, 2008)

No matter what Ms. Marvel does, I just can't find her interesting. Wish Rogue would do something about her again.

Also lol at Tigershark. Talk about scraping the barrel for cameos.


----------



## deathgod (Sep 7, 2008)

At first I thought that Inhumans cover was Witchblade till I scrolled down and saw the skrulls. Now if only Marvel can get the plots to match up with the awesomeness of the covers...


----------



## Castiel (Sep 9, 2008)

> Brian Bendis was the special, surprise guest during Marvel Comics' presentation at Diamond Comics Distributors' retailer summit in Las Vegas Nevada Monday evening. After thanking retailers for the success of this summer's Secret Invasion, Bendis announced the Marvel event that follows that storyline will be called Dark Reign, which will focus on the "after effects" of Secret Invasion, and will include several Marvel Universe titles that will feature "Dark Reign" trade dress.
> 
> More specifically Bendis went on to say the post-Invasion Marvel Universe will feature a complete change in his Avengers family of titles, including the cancellation of Mighty Avengers with issue #20 and the launch of a new title Dark Avengers, with art by Mike Deodato.



from the retailers convention


----------



## mow (Sep 9, 2008)

> the cancellation of Mighty Avengers with issue #20


THERE IS A GOD!!!



> the launch of a new title Dark Avengers


and he has a sick, sick sense of humor


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 9, 2008)

Dark Avengers?

This can't end well..

If only they took my advice (sic) and turned the New Avengers into the Secret Avengers, and knew how to write a high powered team like the Mighty Avengers, without making it clich?.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 9, 2008)

Just kill me now.


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 9, 2008)

Aye aye- I'm preparing the sonic cannon as we speak.


----------



## TopClass HAt (Sep 9, 2008)

Dark Avengers are you serious? I wish that was some kinda joke. Why can't we just go back to a single Avengers book.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 9, 2008)

Dark Avengers...lawl...

I know what team Luke Cage is going on


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 9, 2008)

*choking, coughing, rofl hofflicious*  Luke Cage.....Dark Avengers?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 9, 2008)

Who else is gonna be on it? Falcon? Goliath III? The Prowler? The Black Panther? Blade? Spider-man?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 9, 2008)

Falcon - Registered
Goliath - member of damage control
Prowler - he's anti reged, arrested during CW
Black Panther - too busy ruling his own nation and sexing up Storm
Blade - He's joining MI:13
Spider-Man - member of the new avengers which will continue to have its own book


----------



## shit (Sep 9, 2008)

Ten bucks says they ditch the name Mighty b/c Ms. Marvel's agent was really a skrull.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm thinking the Skrulls partially win this war. They get a minority of humans on their side, maybe even a nation or two. Or, they just take over a nation and solidify a colony on Earth. 

So there will be Mighty, New, and Dark Avengers. Mighty, written by someone other than Bendis, will only mention SI in passing in the first page, completely ignore what happened by second page, and be awesome by the third page. New's team will be the same, and thus the series will go back to being street level on a global scale (ie fighting ninjas in Japan). Dark will probably consist of Nick Fury's team in some form or matter and this is where Bendis will try and continue where SI left off.

Dark Reign will be about the Skrulls' rule over X nation. The series will end with the Skrulls being evicted, only to find out that the Skrulls improved a lot more to X nation than any super hero ever could.

But thats my theory.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 9, 2008)

Mighty is being cancelled


----------



## Deviate (Sep 9, 2008)

> Newsarama Note: We originally announced that Mighty Avengers would end with issue #20 - that is incorrect. Brian Bendis will beleaving the series with issue #20. Newsarama regrets the error, and apologizes for any confusion.



Pak should take over MA and have Ares solo the book for awhile, ala Hulk. Hell, we could still call the book MA (Mighty Ares).


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh, thank holy Buddha, no more Bendis on Mighty.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 9, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Oh, thank holy Buddha, no more Bendis on Mighty.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 9, 2008)

^ That's exactly why. He doesn't know Dr. Doom from Dr. Detroit.


----------



## shit (Sep 9, 2008)

Is Dr. D gonna hafta facerip a bitch?


----------



## deathgod (Sep 9, 2008)

I thought that was great. I lol'd so hard when I read that. Ah, the memories


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Taleran (Sep 10, 2008)

NOW THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


*Spoiler*: _AVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENGERS_


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2008)

+ reps

Jessica: "He loves you"
Spiderman: "He who?"


----------



## Hellion (Sep 10, 2008)

That scene felt epic.  Also I can't believe 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Janet is a Skrull




That scene from MA makes alot of sense now.  But why wasn't she effected by the ray gun.


----------



## mow (Sep 10, 2008)

NO HANK PYM IN SIGHT.

dis SI all you want,. I shall always adore it for that <333

Fury: Yeah well MY GOD has a HAMMER.

Fuckign aye!


----------



## Gooba (Sep 10, 2008)

> Fury: Yeah well MY GOD has a HAMMER.


That line was fucking awesome.  Plus their God is already dead, thanks to Hercules.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2008)

can eternals die? (sprite was a human when he was killed)


also the only thing that kept this issue from being damn near perfect was the lack of dead hippies.

aside from that, this was hands down the best SI issue so far.




Kaze said:


> That scene felt epic.  Also I can't believe
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



skrullowjacket gave her the giant formula which was some sort of contingency plan


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Mighty Avengers #18_


----------



## Taleran (Sep 10, 2008)

and the flashyness of this issue actually managed to overplay the really bad writing that plagues this crossover


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Skrullactus? Seriously? Then Reed should contact Silver Surfer who should contact big G and let him no that some serious copyright infringement is going on. On another note, Shouldn't that be Beta Ray Bill and not Thor?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 10, 2008)

Continuity and marvel events aren't on speaking terms right now


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2008)

indeed, because honestly wouldn't Big G destroy earth just out of principle if he found out?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2008)

It's probably just a shapeshifter tryig to go for some dramatic effect.
If all I had to fight the fucking God of Thunder and his big scary hammer was shapeshifting and Hank Pym's powers, I'd probably go to something like that too.
That or Godzilla with prep


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Shouldn't that be Beta Ray Bill and not Thor?



SI: thor is a 3 issue series of which we've only seen 1 of, give it time


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> can eternals die? (sprite was a human when he was killed)
> 
> 
> also the only thing that kept this issue from being damn near perfect was the lack of dead hippies.
> ...



Don't think it was the giantman formula. Probably will turn out to be some kind of toxin/virus that when ingested becomes an airborne pathogen, that infect the resistance.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 10, 2008)

Feh. I read it and I didn't care. There was no depth. It was just a series of events strung together. I mean, that's what Thor, Cap and Iron Man fighting side-by-side is supposed to be? That's what the Avengers Reunited is supposed to be? Whatever.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Don't think it was the giantman formula. Probably will turn out to be some kind of toxin/virus that when ingested becomes an airborne pathogen, that infect the resistance.



that's pretty much what I meant to say but I wasn't that clear


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 11, 2008)

Only Bendis could make the reformation of the Avengers, and the climax of an alien invasion seem so...fake.

The worst part is that Joe Q. always talks about Marvel's realism, but you know what?

The fact that everyone just drops what they are doing to go off into this fantasy battlefield to fight the entire Skrull Army mono-eh-mono with no plan, no actual logical resolution to what is already a psychological win by the Skrulls. I mean god, can Marvel end anything without a giant fight at the end. I like Annihilation because the ending was probable. The good guys didn't beat Annihilus head on, they beat him with luck. Deus Ex Machina withstanding, this is a lot better than just watching twelve spread panels of cross-punches and skrull disemboweling.

Also the art is just fucking with me right now. Fucking eyelashes man...the fucking eye lashes.

Edit: Can't even really blame Bendis, because he didn't really write anything. A few lines of dialogue are spent simply spreading reactions. Hell he doesn't even give exposition on where these people are or what they've been doing. What significance is the Hood Syndicate panel? We haven't seen the Hood do anything accept say that "Oh shit Skrulls, we are gonna have to do something...eventually" that was like 3 issues ago.

This is Michael Bay style comic storytelling. It's just a show, and not even a coherent one at that.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2008)

anyone else thinks that within the next 15 years Bendis will be EiC?


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 11, 2008)

Anyone wanna bet that Bendis will be one of those writers who breaks away when the next "Creator-Owned Publisher" fad breaks out, and he creates a series about a superhero prostitute who cheats on her boyfriend by banging all her super villains.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2008)

nope don't see that happening at all, maybe even -5% chance at most.  I mean he took his creator owned books AWAY from Image and put them in Marvel plus from what I've heard he basically edits his own books and is gettng more and more involved with other people's stuff.  also he publicly denounced Robert Kirkman's manifesto.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 11, 2008)

Inhmans 2 was fucking win and Black bolt was fucking win


----------



## Hellion (Sep 11, 2008)

Anyone realize that angel transformed to archangel in SI:XM


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2008)

same cannot be said for X-Men sadly enough


oh and no one checked out the preview I posted

Fury: gtfo
phantom rider's grandkid: hey that hurt my feelings


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2008)

Runaways/Young Avengers was a neat action issue, at least storywise for the Runaways, to decompress the plot and personal character weight and just have a smackdown comicbook before they go back to their dinamics in LA. Again, too bad about the Barbie art, but the story did what was best to have done after a Whedon run. It relaxed the drama, and I think it will heal the broken fandom a little.
On the Young Avengers side, it was pretty meh. They should the ost impact of all people in this invasion story, but they just sit it out to became as important as... The Hood. Makes a little sense since their last story was their own skrull invasion.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 11, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Anyone realize that angel transformed to archangel in SI:XM



You need to read an X-Force issue.  It shows how Angel changed into Archangel again.


----------



## mow (Sep 11, 2008)

so, when is Final Crisis 4 being released?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> anyone else thinks that within the next 15 years Bendis will be EiC?



If that ever happens, kiss past and cosmic continuity good-bye, and welcome to retcons abound.



mow said:


> so, when is Final Crisis 4 being released?



October.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 11, 2008)

Screw the Skrull's stealing one of my favorite Rorschach lines in Deadpool.


----------



## Rice Ball (Sep 11, 2008)

#6 kinda sucked, nothing happened


----------



## mow (Sep 11, 2008)

^ that's bascically #2 thru #6

which is why this guy's review in IGN is so spot on



> Another Take by Dan Phillips
> 
> In previous reviews, I've made no secret of my problems with Secret Invasion's pacing, from Bendis' insistence on placing all the interesting bits in his Avengers titles, to his willingness to abandon certain plot threads for whole issues before deciding to pick them up again. I have, however, been able to overlook Secret Invasion's odd structure and try and accept the series for what it is – a very oddly structured, yet nevertheless entertaining take on the big epic, "nothing will ever be the same again" superhero rumble. That said, what I can't overlook, and will never be able to overlook, is shoddy sequential storytelling that borders on the downright amateurish. And Secret Invasion #6 is so chock full of sloppy visual storytelling, it's tough to imagine that two talents like Bendis and Leinel Yu were involved. Judging from a purely mechanical standpoint, this is a bad comic. A really bad comic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellion (Sep 11, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> You need to read an X-Force issue.  It shows how Angel changed into Archangel again.



I do read it but this was the first time that they showed he could use if at will.  In X-Force they showed that AA was in him but they never made it clear if he could control it.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 11, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I do read it but this was the first time that they showed he could use if at will.  In X-Force they showed that AA was in him but they never made it clear if he could control it.



Oh Really?  Thanks for pointing that out.

*Goes to read SI: X-men*


----------



## Taleran (Sep 11, 2008)

mow said:


> ^ that's bascically #2 thru #6
> 
> which is why this guy's review in IGN is so spot on



so much truth

oh and whoever was writing that sucks at writing both Thor and Bucky


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2008)

Dan Phillips is the only competent IGN reviewer, I consistently hate him much much less than all the other reviewers combined.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 11, 2008)

The reviewer after him gave the same issue a 9.0


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2008)

like I said he's the only one who isn't a moron *most *of the time (he doesh ave his moments of epic fail from time to time)


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 11, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I do read it but this was the first time that they showed he could use if at will.  In X-Force they showed that AA was in him but they never made it clear if he could control it.



I was able to read it, and I have a question.  Did Angel change into Archangel or is one a skrull?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2008)

Angel gained the ability to become Archangel at the end of the newest X-Force arc.


----------



## shit (Sep 11, 2008)

I won't miss the old Angel. Archangel seems way cooler and more useful to the Marvel U.

Tho I can see how the change is jarring to those who haven't read X-Force, especially considering Angel was in Uncanny just a few issues ago. They should've had some X-Force fallout in the main X titles to help this segue.

Speaking of which, isn't Uncanny's current arc in limbo right now? I hate when these things get so delayed.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 12, 2008)

I guess I've got to read X-Force. I always hated his stupid costume, but I liked the story of Archangel and his upgraded powerset. Back when Apocalypse was cool.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2008)

Warren seems to be able to choose which form he's in, and from what I've seen he only goes dark in fights or when mad.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Warren seems to be able to choose which form he's in, and from what I've seen he only goes dark in fights or when mad.



I think I remember now.  The last issue I read had the team finishing a fight and noticing that some of their old enemies are "alive" now.  I remember Angel laying in the wake.


----------



## shit (Sep 12, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> I think I remember now.  The last issue I read had the team finishing a fight and noticing that some of their old enemies are "alive" now.  I remember Angel laying in the wake.



Oh yah, in all those dead bodies. The most fuct up thing Wolverine's ever seen supposedly.  I'd be surprised if that breaks the top 100 fuct up things Wolverine's ever seen.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Iron Man: Director of S.H.I.E.L.D. #33 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Invasion: Thor #2 preview_


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 12, 2008)

I've been waiting for that War Machine issue ...


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2008)

"Pool-O-VisionTM" (the TM is silent) is the best power ever


----------



## Deviate (Sep 13, 2008)

SI Tie-ins continue to kick-ass.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 13, 2008)

MASSIVE interview with Bendis

also apparently all of SI was a means to an end, what Quesada really wanted was Dark Reign but they needed SI to set it up.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 13, 2008)

So he dismisses event fatigue. Personally, I'm feeling it. So I wonder: what about the rest of you nerds? Event fatigue or no? Will buy all issues of next big Marvel even, some issues or none? And does this represent a dropoff from your current event-buying habits?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 13, 2008)

You know SI6 did bring one question to the forefront, I kinda expected something in the new Thor series about Steve Rogers but alas an out of place dialogue with Bucky by someone who probably shouldn't write either character


----------



## Castiel (Sep 13, 2008)

Bendis promises that he'll do a better scene with them later...


----------



## Taleran (Sep 13, 2008)

Its a good thing that Thor wasn't around in March

or there'd be some Hell to pay

EDIT: you know you could probably chart a majority of major marvel events to when Thor was otherwise occupied


----------



## shit (Sep 14, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> So he dismisses event fatigue. Personally, I'm feeling it. So I wonder: what about the rest of you nerds? Event fatigue or no? Will buy all issues of next big Marvel even, some issues or none? And does this represent a dropoff from your current event-buying habits?



All SI has convinced me of is that Ms. Marvel sucks no matter what's happening. I buy what I care to see, and I'll continue doing so. I don't get event-fatigue; my wallet might tho, and that's when I'll change up.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 14, 2008)

IMHO Cap Brit is the best thing to come out of it so far.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2008)

Secret Invasion is so bad it's not funny, it's really changing my opinion of Bendis


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

Indeed, Bendis should only do street level stuff.  Daredevil, USM, Alias/Pulse, Sam & Twitch, Powers are all excellent and street level.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

what?

DEADPOOL #5
Written by DANIEL WAY
Penciled by CARLO BARBERI
Cover by JASON PEARSON
"HORROR BIZNESS," Part 2 (of 2)
*This is what Deadpool has to resort to, only days after single-handedly saving the entire planet from Skrulls?  Oh, that's right--nobody knows about that...*Deadpool didn't even want this job.  But here he is anyway, in some dank corner of Eastern Europe, going toe-to-toe with an undead plastic surgeon and his flesh-eating clientele, contracted by the head of a greasy paramilitary unit to avenge the zombification of the guy's young, ex-model trophy wife -- and all because Wade's dead broke.
32 PGS./Parental Advisory ...$2.99


----------



## mow (Sep 16, 2008)

So correct me if im wrong, but we have the following after SI:

1) Dark Avengers
2) Mighty Avengers
3) New Avengers
4) Avengers: The Initiative
5) Avengers: Secret Warriors

if so, they've finally done it, converted the Avengers into the mass sludge that is X-men

this is fucking retarded.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

Well Bendis said that the whole franchise would be undergoing a MASSIVE shaking up with likely an 60% roster change (bendis - "people you never would have dreamed to be avengers are avengers now") in all teams and Mighty will apparently be "completely different from what it ever was".

Secret Warriors is completely different


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2008)

So basically everyone in the whole Marvel universe will be, at one stage or another, a Avenger?

wut?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Thought they were cancelling mighty after SI and making it dark avengers. Or am i just retarded/ Or are both correct?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

It was originally thought that it was being cancelled, but it will continue one except it'll be "vastly different" in some way


----------



## shit (Sep 16, 2008)

Sentry needs to come back this week. He can't be crying into his wife's arms for three or four months. I remember when he was actually making SI interesting for that split second.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2008)

Haha, I had event fatigue after the end of WWH.  Haven't bought a hard copy marvel book sense.  What kind of addict rewards a company for wasting so much potential?

Stuff happens so often and so 'big' now that it's getting to DC level.  I like Marvel because of the character quirks, not because of soul shattering events or cosmic level crisis (though annihilation was awesome, and I even enjoyed the first half of civil war and yes, House of M to me is good), these days it's just ridamndiculous.  And with the ruiniation of Ultimarvel (remember when UFF was awesome?  Remember when UXM was not 616 lite?  Though banshee was kinda cool), I just ...can't even care about the characters anymore.

Noone cares about Superman, or Wonder Woman, hell as shown by peoples' response to RIP, despite TDK Batman is losing relevance.  Ah who knows, maybe I'm just missing something.  Like 2005-2007 were awesome, what the fuck happened?

So...what's the point of interviews?  They don't answer relevant questions and just serve to hype more books that I just can't get into.  Maybe this is mainstream burnout? 



			
				Bendis said:
			
		

> Bendis: You know, I'll tell ya, people got very excited about Galactus Skrull… but I feel like I'm not going to deliver for them… I guess Galactus Skrull could have gotten his own mini-series. I missed out on that one.


Really?  Am I going mad here or were people anything other than annoyed at how stupid the idea of a Skrullactus was.  Wassup, DC 2.0.  Sense enjoying taking that backseat to 'epic' scenes.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2008)

Bendis + cosmic event = current Loeb level fail

That is not a guess on my part, it is truth


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2008)

Dammit, Spy_Smasherr.  I was blissfully ignorant of this until you asked that ONE question that made me think.  I'm reading this more and more and nerdraging at my cubicle.


Bendis!!!!! said:


> What I've been pretty decent about, and what I get a big creative thrill about, and I think a lot of people reading seem to get a thrill out of, *is that you can read anything you want.* Hopefully you'll have a certain level of entertainment. But if you want to read both Avengers books you'll get may be a bigger pay off. If you want to read Spider-Woman… you can read whatever you want, *but if you read them all, you'll start finding Easter Eggs and connections that will make you feel like you're getting your money's worth.*



I overanalyze, I know.  But fuck buying comics.  I'll get my damn money's worth.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 16, 2008)

Replace "cosmic" with "big".


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

ok now I'm really intrigued


SECRET INVASION: DARK REIGN
Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
Pencils & Cover by ALEX MALEEV
Variant Cover by CLASSIFIED
These solicits are classified until the release of Secret Invasion #8.
Pick up the free Marvel Previews: Dark Reign Edition in-stores the same day as Secret Invasion #8.
32 PGS./One-Shot/Rated T+ …$2.99

AVENGERS: THE INITIATIVE #20
Written by DAN SLOTT
& CHRISTOS N. GAGE
Pencils by STEVE KURTH
Cover by MARK BROOKS
These solicits are classified until the release of Secret Invasion #8.
Pick up the free Marvel Previews: Dark Reign Edition in-stores the same day as Secret Invasion #8.
48 PGS./Rated T+ …$3.99

DARK REIGN: NEW NATION
Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS, JONATHAN HICKMAN, JEFF PARKER, GREG PAK, JIM MCCANN & ADAM FELBER
Penciled by STEFANO CASELLI, CARLO PAGUYLAN, LEONARDO MANCO
and Others
Cover by DANIEL ACUNA
These solicits are classified until the release of Secret Invasion #8.
Pick up the free Marvel Previews: Dark Reign Edition in-stores the same day as Secret Invasion #8.
32 PGS./Rated A …$3.99

INVINCIBLE IRON MAN #8
Written by MATT FRACTION
Pencils & Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA
Villain Variant by TBA
These solicits are classified until the release of Secret Invasion #8.
Pick up the free Marvel Previews: Dark Reign Edition in-stores the same day as Secret Invasion #8.
32 PGS./Rated A …$2.99

NEW AVENGERS #48
Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
Pencils & Cover by BILLY TAN
These solicits are classified until the release of Secret Invasion #8.
Pick up the free Marvel Previews: Dark Reign Edition in-stores the same day as Secret Invasion #8.
32 PGS./Rated A …$2.99

MS. MARVEL #34
Written by BRIAN REED
Penciled by PAULO SIQUEIRA
Cover by DAVID YARDIN
These solicits are classified until the release of Secret Invasion #8.
Pick up the free Marvel Previews: Dark Reign Edition in-stores the same day as Secret Invasion #8.

32 PGS./Rated T+ …$2.99

WAR MACHINE #1
Written by GREG PAK
Pencils & Cover by LEONARDO MANCO
Villain Variant by TBA
These solicits are classified until the release of Secret Invasion #8.
Pick up the free Marvel Previews: Dark Reign Edition in-stores the same day as Secret Invasion #8.
32 PGS./Rated T+ …$2.99

SECRET INVASION: REQUIEM #1 (not final title) 
These solicits are classified until the release of Secret Invasion #8.
Pick up the free Marvel Previews: Dark Reign Edition in-stores the same day as Secret Invasion #8.
64 PGS./One-Shot/Rated T+…$3.99


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 16, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Dammit, Spy_Smasherr.


Heh.

Well, not too many people answered me, but I got one "I can't get event fatigue because I don't buy full events, I just but the issues that interest me" and one "yes, I'm event fatigued." Uber-small sample set, but it matches my expectations.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

with marvel I'm event fatigued, with DC I'm wide eyed and hopeful about events


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 16, 2008)

So it's not about events per se, but "good" and "bad" events.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## vicious1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Meh, so they put out solicits with basically just the titles. It is all going to depend on what happens with SI. It could be cool or really fucking stupid. We'll see how long this "new direction" actually lasts.


----------



## shit (Sep 16, 2008)

Reminds me of Sam and Twitch.

No event is ever going to get me to pick up a Ms. Marvel title again.  When Mighty Avengers started, I sampled it and got bored to tears. Secret Invasion suckered me into it again, and I got the same crap. She-Hulk, Hulk, and Rulk are about to get thrown in there as well; big, smash-happy green giants are almost as boring as premadonna, blond, super powered chicks that can't handle their own social lives.

If I find I missed something interesting, I can always get the graphic novel edition when I browse them in the book store, which I do constantly. Easter eggs are overrated anyhow. Even if one is actually interesting, one of you will tell me about it here anyhow. Make sure you guys don't forget to do that.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Reminds me of Sam and Twitch.



mike drew that image back when they were both at image but he relabeled it


----------



## vicious1 (Sep 16, 2008)

I just read SI: Inhumans. I wish there was more Lockjaw stompin down on some skrulls. Otherwise I really enjoyed the overall ownage of the skrulls.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 17, 2008)

Every SI tie-in sucks

I went there, if you disagree then you are stupid


----------



## shit (Sep 17, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Every SI tie-in sucks







omg laser pew pew! said:


> I went there, if you disagree then you are stupid



          .


----------



## vicious1 (Sep 17, 2008)

If you have read every tie in to find out that they suck then you are stupid. 

But on a serious note I would like to not have Bendis dictate where the Marvel U is going. I'm already pissed about it. It's ruined so many things I was looking forward to. Fuck Dark Reign, Fuck Hine not being on the Inhumans, and Fuck the Avengers. Fuck events. (except for Blackest Night).


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Every SI tie-in sucks
> 
> I went there, if you disagree then you are stupid



you're an immature perverted moron


----------



## zan (Sep 17, 2008)

iv tried to get in to the story but i haven't had anything popping out at me as of yet....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> you're an immature perverted moron



You love it poozer


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2008)

... riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight

also Cap brit >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> you


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 17, 2008)

Since you have your panties in a twist because I'm willing to say what you nancy-boys aren't, I'll explain why all the tie-ins suck (this includes Herc and Capt Brit despite them actually being good books)

They have *ZERO* impact on the main title. 

Normally this wouldn't matter, Brit, BP, X-Men, Inhumans aren't inside the main Marvel world for SI (aka, they're not in New York) however theoretically God Squad and YA/Runaways should *technically* have a large impact on the main book (aka stopping the damn invasion in it's tracks).

I mean every retarded skrull is shouting 'He loves you', nevermind that 'He' is dead, killed by inhabitants of those that live on the world they're invading. w00t

YA/Runaways on the other hand is ramming it in our face from Xavin that Hulkling 'can end the war' or whatever retarded excuse they use to up what little ante there is. I mean wut?

Bendis realized this himself, that's why he wasted a few pages showing us panels from the various tie-ins in #6 (shocking issue by the way, I honestly think he's not trying anymore)

Secret Invasion sucks, if you try to defend it then you're a rabid stubborn fanboy. Civil War and WWH are both better than this


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2008)

Indeed, I chalk it all up to shitty planning.  Pretty much every single tie in was conceived after the fact.

also I think the Runaways were originally going to have a bigish role in the main title but Bendis removed them because he didn't know when Whedon was going to finish his run and didn't want to spoil the fact that they brought a girl from the past with them


also note: a lot of rational people would equate saying "these tie ins suck" to "these issues suck"


----------



## shit (Sep 17, 2008)

Still waiting for the SI take on HoM and Sentry's return to bring back interest into this myself.

And He was just replaced, right? By one of Earth's gods. w00t


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm still waiting on an answer to whether or not Eternals can be killed


----------



## Taleran (Sep 17, 2008)

Don't they just get shot back into the machine and pop right out again


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2008)

right so that means Kl'byn wasn't killed there, or will be brought back later.


----------



## mow (Sep 17, 2008)

my fav Yu cover ever


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 18, 2008)

SI: Thor is really really retarded. Did they even think when thye decided to make this? Skrulls are going to a city FULL of Gods, and one of those Gods just som happens to possess the Odinpower, err Thorpower. This SHOULD have been over in 1 issue. Instead, we have it dragged out 3 issues. Granted, it re-introduced Beta Ray-MUTHAFUCKIN-Bill but it could have been done in one ish still. Bill crashes. Thor finds him. Give him his hammer and restores his strength. Thor takes hammer back. Thor devastates entire Skrull invading force or teleports them all to the sun, or Mephisto's realm, or New Jersey. It just frustrates me that we had 2 episodes of D.B delivering a baby just to do in ish 3 what we know he could've done in ish 1.

I'm getting pissed off at all of SI. I'm changing my damn sig and avy to something with bouncing tits.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to my world since WWH's end, Blitz.  Just replace SI with American Comics by and large.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2008)

War machine was decent enough, lol at his mecha


----------



## Hellion (Sep 18, 2008)

So are the skrulls going to win.  I mean why is marvel doing this whole embrace change thing


----------



## shit (Sep 18, 2008)

Mighty Avengers was totally awesome, even though it was only backstory per usual. I wish these Avengers issues had come out months ago so I could've built up excitement for this event.

Still got HoM coming tho. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2008)

*grants wish





*Spoiler*: _New Avengers #45 spoiler_


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2008)

oh Deadpool, will your hilarious dickery ever end?







*Spoiler*: _Deadpool #2 spoiler_


----------



## Hellion (Sep 19, 2008)

I love Jessica's reaction


----------



## Deviate (Sep 19, 2008)

^ Jim Cheung is a fantastic artist. Everything he draws is gold. GOLD!

His women, even his Skrull 'women', are hot as hell. I still wish he drew SI...even if that means we would only be on issue 3 right now...


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *grants wish
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, even the cosmos can't tell Skrull from Human??? Craaaaaaaaazy.

And I was RIGHT!! This is by far the most interesting SI has been. On pins and needles already.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## HEATAQUA (Sep 20, 2008)

Awesome Skrull Deadpools


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 20, 2008)

has anyone seen the "Embrace Change" comercial?


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, and it makes Secret Invasion seem more epic than it really is. I went on youtube and saw it, and the posters were saying Secret Invasion was the best fucking thing to ever happen to comics.

Fuck them, and fuck this commercial for making people think that Secret Invasion is anything other than a shitty event gone out of control.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Sep 23, 2008)

Secret Invasion is amazing.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2008)

so I take it that you're trying to bait people


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm still waiting on an answer to whether or not Eternals can be killed



You won't get an answer. In 'Eternals', Tiamut said that Celestials can't die

O RLY?

Then he's never been to 'Knowhere'


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> so I take it that you're trying to bait people



Yeah, but unfortunately my little tantrum only caught the attention of Bobby Drake, who like Iceman is a very redundant subject to flaming.

What I really hate is that eventually most people start leaning towards my side on these "events".

I'm still waiting for the one event that is universally loved by you all, and it's just me sitting in a corner shitting my pants with hatred. In my mind it will be like I'm Superman Prime and you guys are the rest of the DC Universe and we're just slugging it out until I get banned or something.

But we can all still dream right?


----------



## shit (Sep 24, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Yeah, but unfortunately my little tantrum only caught the attention of Bobby Drake, who like Iceman is a very redundant subject to flaming.
> 
> What I really hate is that eventually most people start leaning towards my side on these "events".
> 
> ...



As noble an ambition as I've ever seen on NF.


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 25, 2008)

New Avengers 45 was entertaining, but not great. I feel the information we are getting from these tie-ins are useless at this point. Although, the art was stunning.

I feel like Bendis is trying to push the idea that we are supposed to sympathize with the Skrulls. Makes me think the end of Secret Invasion will be a peace treaty between Humans and Skrulls. I so hope that's not the case.


----------



## shit (Sep 25, 2008)

^ Ya, seems that way. Didn't Killowog say something about the Skrulls taking over a country at the end and settling down, calling the event Dark Reign or something?

Seems like they're bringing in Skrulls to replace all the mutants. Could be interesting.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2008)

no details have been released on wtf Dark Reign is.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 25, 2008)

My suspicions on Mutant Zero just suffered a hit, but I have now a 90% idea of who it is.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a feeling that the next major Avengers storyline is going to involve Scarlet Witch


----------



## mow (Sep 25, 2008)

the last time i recall seeing her was her and clint when he got revived. has she been seen after that?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2008)

she was in hiding out in some cabin in Young Avengers Presents


also screw you guys, I thought the Black Panther issues were one of the top 5 best tie-ins so far


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 25, 2008)

Indeed they were.
But *HOLLA A'TCHA BOY * is the Secret Invasion Moment of the week.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2008)

and the award to worst tie in in history goes to Amazing Spider-Man, seriously this is garbage


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 25, 2008)

Pretty crappy, pointless, and meaningless, but for some reason made me really want for Jackpot to be Mary Jane.
It would be a great for her to know everything about BND but leave Peter and spend a year or two as the new Jessica Jones, with Spiderman doing a few guest stars to bump the sales.


----------



## shit (Sep 25, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Pretty crappy, pointless, and meaningless, but for some reason made me really want for Jackpot to be Mary Jane.
> It would be a great for her to know everything about BND but leave Peter and spend a year or two as the new Jessica Jones, with Spiderman doing a few guest stars to bump the sales.



She'd never get over being "Spidey's gf" enough to support her own comic, I think. It'd be a pretty big gamble by Marvel, but I'd support it. At least that's something interesting that can come out of BND.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 26, 2008)

I have had an epiphany...

Secret Invasion was all about Spider-Woman...all about how much more important...the skrull version of her is to the Marvel Universe.

I mean honestly...is anyone going to care about the real Jessica Drew? I mean who gives a fuck. She isn't even as hot as the Skrull one in my mind. Technically their the same person, but it's just...I don't know. 

Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 26, 2008)

SI was all about Bendis ... 


masturbating ... 


to himself ... 


_writing_ about Spider Woman.


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah, everything hinges on the Skrull Spider-Woman. Bendis has an obsession with minor characters that no one really pays attention to for a long time, then makes them seem significant.

I hope Spider-Woman's ASS gets its own solo series.


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 26, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> My suspicions on Mutant Zero just suffered a hit, but I have now a 90% idea of who it is.



So now it's been reduced to mutants with Red Hair  At least it won't be the obvious one *i hope*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> she was in hiding out in some cabin in Young Avengers Presents
> 
> 
> also screw you guys, I thought the Black Panther issues were one of the top 5 best tie-ins so far



I'm sorry but when intergalatic space aliens with big lasers that can go pew pew and cause massive damage launch a *land war* against anyone

It's retarded


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2008)

I refer back to my previous statement



> also screw you guys



replace "screw" with "fuck"
and "you guys" with "you"


----------



## shit (Sep 26, 2008)

They had to fight a land war. Wakanda used black people magic to take out their engines and lazors.

Altho, stupid skrulls decided to send in two ships to take down arguably the most technologically advanced country in the world. With no back up, I might add.

Taking a quote from Ultimate Ben Grimm: "Because all those powers you were boastin' about... all those millions of different super-abilities... and you still ain't got two brain-cells to rub together."


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2008)

Marvel forgot to "classify" this solicit



> Rating: RATED A  MIGHTY AVENGERS # 20
> The Story: SECRET INVASION Aftermath!
> Shipping the week after Secret Invasion #8...the end of an era for the Mighty Avengers!
> Death and defeat at the hands of the Skrulls is just too much for even the Mighty Avengers. Watch the darkest day for the Avengers unfold before you and a shocking


----------



## mow (Sep 26, 2008)

ugh, darkest day? those wankers weren't even the real avengers. and their darkest day was disassembled and Cap dieing. This is what's pissing me off about the DR thing, 4 bloody avengers team. heck i bet jessica/cage is going to be in one of the teams.

I hate it when they hype up crap like this.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2008)

my thoughts on this week's tie-ins

ATI - YAY ant-man

BP - as stated this arc was awesome

DP - hahahaha hola at'cha boy

NA - nothing important happened at all but I just plain liked it.

Nova - I enjoyed this issue, I liked the moments with Rich and his family and the PEGASUS parts.  also YAY quasar

ASM - shit shit shit shitshit

SH - it had the great kl'rt in it and thus was good

Tbolts - needed more dead skrulls


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Punisher: War Journal #24 Preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 26, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> They had to fight a land war. Wakanda used black people magic to take out their engines and lazors.
> 
> Altho, stupid skrulls decided to send in two ships to take down arguably the most technologically advanced country in the world. With no back up, I might add.
> 
> Taking a quote from Ultimate Ben Grimm: "Because all those powers you were boastin' about... all those millions of different super-abilities... and you still ain't got two brain-cells to rub together."



Idiocy and lack of brain does not make for good reading

Though it's evil of me to single out BP. It's just as retarded as every SI book, though I will agree that it's written much better than the other books


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2008)

look just imagine if Reginald "I'm gonna make an arc with Skrulls AND zombies" Hudlin wrote it instead of Jason "I'm awesome" Aaron had written it.  count your blssings


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I stopped reading Black Panther and find it highly unlikely that I'll pick it up no matter what


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 27, 2008)

well, K is right, half of it cames from how much better it is than hudlim, though it still has enough of him to not seem to outrageously off canon.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2008)

BP by Hudlin = near unreadable

BP by Aaron = a very decent book overall

also I think Marvel pulled the pluck on the book since it hasn't appeared in 3 straight solicits and they figured that there's no good writer with enough free time to take over that could top Aaron.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2008)

> What is happening with Black Panther? Brevoort: It will be continuing and relaunching right after Secret Invasion around February. Secret Invasion will affect it. It will still be Reggie Hudlin writing and will still be monthly, but it's just setting up something new after Secret Invasion.




friend


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 27, 2008)

> What is happening with Black Panther? Brevoort: It will be continuing and relaunching right after Secret Invasion around *February.* Secret Invasion will affect it. It will still be Reggie Hudlin writing and will still be monthly, but it's just setting up something new after Secret Invasion.


 ...........


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2008)

Another restart?

Oh my


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2008)

so um did anyone get wtf was up with baby wiccan in the HoM issue of New Avengers?


----------



## shit (Sep 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> so um did anyone get wtf was up with baby wiccan in the HoM issue of New Avengers?



I remember that creepy baby stare from the original HoM, but nah, I got no idea. Maybe those kids were the masters of the universe and decided to send Annihilation after the Skrull world when Empress Spiderskrull pulled a gun on them. If I had read Annihilation, maybe I could make a better crazy guess, but it seems to be related from how this issue read. Or maybe she just realized how cute human kids really are.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2008)

Wiccan and Speed are technically mutants, with a robot for a dad


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 29, 2008)

Kilowog; You see that statement just...explains my feelings so much on comics.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2008)

It's alot more complicated than that.

Scans of HOM wiccan please


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2008)

Interview about Dark Reign and Dark Avengers


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, that was a waste of five minutes of my life


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 29, 2008)

Hasn't anyone else realized that these newsrama interviews NEVER give us any information? It's just a huge selfwank and ego boost to these retards who think that their 'big event' 'shakes up the status-quo' Anyone ever remember the phrase 'if it ain't broke-don't fix it?' or 'don't re-invent the wheel?' I still have yet to see (maybe cause I'm not reading it) or hear of 1 spider-man story that couldn't have been done or worked around with a married Peter Parker and MJ!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2008)

so I was reading the new Wizard (with the Red lanterns on the cover) and in the "NEXT TIME" solicit they had in big letters: "*SPIDER-WOMAN TRIUMPHANT*", could just be trying to grab readers.  that issue of Wizard ships in ALL stores the week before SI8


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2008)

One where he inherits 30% shares on a fashion company that the kingpin own a big slice of and using girls for prostituition from, after Mj tragically dies on an airplane?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> so I was reading the new Wizard (with the Red lanterns on the cover) and in the "NEXT TIME" solicit they had in big letters: "*SPIDER-WOMAN TRIUMPHANT*", could just be trying to grab readers.  that issue of Wizard ships in ALL stores the week before SI8



Let me guess: Veranke transplanted her mind in Spider-Woman's actual body, and the latter finally took control back?

Hey, it's Bendis.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm guessing they're refering TO Veranke


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

Punisher tie-ins were about as bad as the rest of War Journal, which is too bad cause I kinda expected an arc where Frank kills a bunch of skrull to be, you know, good


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 2, 2008)

...what is Ennis doing now by the way?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

The Boys, Crossed, Punisher: War Zone, Back to Brooklyn, and Battlefields: Night Witches.

honestly though, Matt Fraction is a damn good writer, but the gap between Uncanny/Punisher and Iron Man/Fist is galactic


----------



## shit (Oct 2, 2008)

Punisher issue was mostly set-up. I expect part 2 to be much better. It doesn't even have Secret Invasion on the cover, so don't expect Skrulls to be much more than an afterthought in this mini-arc.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Deadpool #3 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Invasion: Inhumans #3 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 3, 2008)

Only good thing about Inhumans is the exterior art. 

Only good thing about Deadpool is everything


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2008)

I partially agree since David Hine's duology was much better overall.  mainly staying on to see how this leads to War of Kings


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 4, 2008)

ive been rereading WWH and well earths fucked

Stark told dugan about a anitmater  thing that will nuke all of Manhattan...and Dugan was a scroll, i dont know if this has been said yet though


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *Only good thing about Inhumans is the exterior art.*
> 
> Only good thing about Deadpool is everything


 


Kilowog said:


> I partially agree since David Hine's duology was much better overall. mainly *staying on to see how this leads to War of Kings*


Mo somewhat agrees.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 4, 2008)

Deadpool is back already
Legen, wait for it, 



Chimichanga


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

I didn't like Deadpool. It seemed like they were trying to hard to be funny and resulted in me not laughing.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 4, 2008)

You're doing it wrong. You need to shit to a more mainstream POV


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

Pool o Vision wasone of the things that I was referring to. It was just too lame for words.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

Pool o Vision wasone of the things that I was referring to. It was just too lame for words.


----------



## shit (Oct 7, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> ive been rereading WWH and well earths fucked
> 
> Stark told dugan about a anitmater  thing that will nuke all of Manhattan...and Dugan was a scroll, i dont know if this has been said yet though



This is a good point, but it's more likely they switched Dugan out after that, I guess. Is there any evidence that they didn't? If one of the Avengers titles focuses on WWH, we'll see if they touch on this.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Pool o Vision wasone of the things that I was referring to. It was just too lame for words.



It's something from Wolverine Origins. I'm just going with it on that one.
Though on WO it served as a tool for us to understand how he feels, this one is just kinda "huh?"


----------



## shit (Oct 7, 2008)

PoolOV isn't lol funny but the whole idea of him being seriously that f'n bonkers is pretty lol funny. Deadpool needs to keep this comic going and take on Sentry as his sidekick. Hell, dealing with the havoc those two could create together could make a whole epic crossover series. Call it World War WTF.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 7, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> This is a good point, but it's more likely they switched Dugan out after that, I guess. Is there any evidence that they didn't? If one of the Avengers titles focuses on WWH, we'll see if they touch on this.



Dugan was changed right after Cap was killed

And lol @ Bendis adding anything from another book. The guy doesn't even care about what happens in the actual tie-ins so lol @ him adding something that happened during the event that they never name


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 9, 2008)

more action that lulz on the latest deadpool, still good, and the ending made me go 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is deadpool becaming a thunderbolt?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Dugan was changed right after Cap was killed
> 
> And lol @ Bendis adding anything from another book. The guy doesn't even care about what happens in the actual tie-ins so lol @ him adding something that happened during the event that they never name



maybe it will be the skrulls trump card to keep them from getting genocided [thats not a word is it....]


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2008)

their trump card is Wasp.

also no that's not a word


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Mighty Avengers #19 preview_


----------



## Deviate (Oct 9, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> more action that lulz on the latest deadpool, still good, and the ending made me go
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Something in SI is going to effect Osborn, or Osborn is going to effect the ending of SI. If you read the last Ms. Marvel issue, you know that Carol wants him dead. Now either Deadpool is reporting to Osborn, or Osborn intercepted the information intended for Fury.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 10, 2008)

Does Marvel Boy...speak in a Captain Kirk voice?

Did anyone else get that from that?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

I just noticed something on Marvel's website.  that 2nd Mighty issue about the Pym sskrull was originally solicited as being about Mar-Vell and Noh-Varr and this was solicited as a continuation of that one....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> maybe it will be the skrulls trump card to keep them from getting genocided [thats not a word is it....]



Did you read what I said? Bendis doesn't care what happens in any other book, he's writing in a vacuum. Anything that happened in any other other will have zero impact on SI unless Bendis himself writes it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

Inhumans was so bad, I bet the writer thought he was so cool when he made Medusa and Crystal go to that planet and dress up in typical 'cave-man' clothing and then having them fight. He's probably doing a 'Heroes for Hire #14' and is fapping to the comic

Wanker. What the hell is with Ronan? Seriously, does any Marvel writer read each other's work? Ronan in the first Annihilation was cool, a twat (like everyone that isn't called 'Starlord' in Conquest and just plain idiotic here.

Can someone go and check the writer of the book? It's so bad I simply refuse to open it and check it myself, I didn't do anything to deserve that type of punishment.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

you ARE aware writers put their names on the cover


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

I only check the writers if it's a good book

And I refuse to touch it again after what it just did to me


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

oh hush now you're just in "internet rage mode", I found it to just be meh.

anyways it was written by Pokaski.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

Shut your mouth boy, I take the time this time to be more calm and collected in my hating and you stiff get your knickers in a twist


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

STOP ACTING BRITISH 


you're from IntheAkatsukicavepwningyourItachistan


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah I should probably change that


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Iron Man: Agent of S.H.I.E.L.D. #34 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Invasion: Front Line#4 preview_


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2008)

When will we find out about Luke and Jessica's Skrull baby


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

Secret Invasion #7 & New Avengers #47 apparently


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

That would suck if it turns out Luke's baby is a skrull. Can't imagine what Luke would do.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> That would suck if it turns out Luke's baby is a skrull. Can't imagine what Luke would do.


 I magine that he's start a team called the Dark Avengers.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I magine that he's start a team called the Dark Avengers.



You win


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I magine that he's start a team called the Dark Avengers.



I'm not sure how to take that


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

Deviate made the joke first


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> I'm not sure how to take that


Take it like a premonition.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Deviate made the joke first



You lying whore.

Bendis is really going to do that? I mean he had them fucking ever since Alias. Why would a Skrull waste her fucking time bullshitting around as a shitty private eye, and cheating on her flaccid b/f with Luke Cage.

I mean Spider-Woman was fucking pushing it, and she turned out to be the Skrull-Queen. Jessica hasn't done shit except fuck with Luke Cage for the last 3 years. It would be like the Skrulls were specifically screwing with Cage if it turned out like this.

Wait...I knew the skrulls were racist 

Skrull Invasion Main Objectives:
1) Take Over Earth
2) Piss off Luke Cage


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

but where's the profit?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh fuck the memes...


1) Take Over Earth
2) Piss off Luke Cage
3) ????
4) PROFIT!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2008)

You forgot? They explored it. You know how Bendis likes to mary sue and wank is low tiers protegees (you know, how a team with spider man and hawkeye gets to rival the sentry and mrs marvel, Scarlet Witch is a multiversal reality warper and how Dr Strange is getting shittier by the minute) so he puts huge value on her

She was sitting in the middle of a power nexus that I remember who else involved


----------



## shit (Oct 10, 2008)

There's a line that must not be crossed. And mulatto Skrull babies is that line.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2008)

So naturally, the company that brought us Maximoffcest will cross it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

Maria Hill never suspected that the butler did it


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

i wish I had a T-shirt that said "Nick Fury was right."


----------



## Deviate (Oct 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Deviate made the joke first



When did I do that? lol


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2008)

so guys what would you guys say have been the best SI tie-ins? (NOT counting MA/NA)

personally:

1). Captain Britain and MI: 13 
2). Incredible Hercules 
3). Black Panther
4). Avengers: The Initiative 
5). Deadpool


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2008)

Not counting the Avengers books... ?

Avenger's the initiative
Cap and MI:13
Runaways/ Young Avengers
(the rest I didn't like)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 12, 2008)

I wouldn't count NA or MA even if they were included


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 12, 2008)

It doesn't really matter much to me. Just stay the hell away from the Amazing Spider-Man tie-in. The rest I could stomach.


----------



## shit (Oct 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> so guys what would you guys say have been the best SI tie-ins? (NOT counting MA/NA)
> 
> personally:
> 
> ...



1) Deadpool (I rank lulz very highly)
2) Avengers Initiative (lotsa action, I likes)
3) Incredible Hercules (most interesting story)
4) Frontline (always like these books)
5) Thor (very nice art, and I like the new Thor)
6) Black Panther (pretty cool, didn't seem lame)
7) Captain Britain (would've ranked higher had I known the characters)
8) Thunderbolts (a little lame, but decent and attention grabbing)
9) Inhumans (interesting)
10) X-Men (nice action)
11) War Machine (not bad)
12) Runaways/Young Avengers (not my taste)
13) New Warriors (throw away story, little to do with real SI plot)
14) Amazing Spiderman (wasn't so bad)
15) Captain Marvel (was alright)
16) She-Hulk/X-Factor (bad writing in one, horrendous art in the other)
17) Fantastic Four (pretty stupid)
18) Ms Marvel (she's on my ignore list nao)

All the ones I've read any issues of, in order of how I liked them that I can remember. Captain Marvel may not have a fair rating because I only bought one issue.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2008)

indeed, New Warriors was vaguely readable, Brand New Day tie ins are the worst tie ins ever


----------



## Deviate (Oct 12, 2008)

^ Has NW ever been remotely readable? A bunch of characters died and the leader is an emo crippled black guy. That all I was able to take away from this series. I'm shocked its not canceled yet.



> 4) Frontline (_always like these books_)



Blasphemous!


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

Deviate said:


> ^ Has NW ever been remotely readable? A bunch of characters died and the leader is an emo crippled black guy. That all I was able to take away from this series. I'm shocked its not canceled yet.



its an underrated book, I enjoy NW alot


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 12, 2008)

I know it has Sofia Mantega and Beak, so it can't be too bad, but it dosen't draw me.


----------



## shit (Oct 12, 2008)

Deviate said:


> ^ Has NW ever been remotely readable? A bunch of characters died and the leader is an emo crippled black guy. That all I was able to take away from this series. I'm shocked its not canceled yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemous!



Oh come now. I like regular people's perspective in a world of super heros. That's one thing DC's got over Marvel hands down. It's just too bad Sally Floyd is MIA from FL. That's the only bad thing about it.

NW isn't all that interesting in itself, but it's bound to pick up since all the mystery about the leader black guy (forget his name) has been cleared up. The fact that team members can die is an interesting aspect of this book none other in Marvel seem to have. Regular people in a super hero world again. What's not to like about that premise? Soon as they start facing bad guys again, you'll start hearing good things about it, I'm sure.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ummmm... Anyone know what the heck happenned to VoidBob/The Sentry?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2008)

He'll probably come back and save the day. Last he was seen comforting Lindy


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

I also expect he'd show up in the next issue with the power of two gigantic tornados of fire a million exploding suns. You know, after he "comforts" Lindy some more.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2008)

The Void is 'black'

Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

That means she'll never go back... to Bob.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 13, 2008)

^ Epic posts are epic 



> It's just too bad Sally Floyd is MIA from FL. That's the only bad thing about it.



Sally Floyd is the cancer of Marvel. Not even Frontline. She is the cancer of the 616 Marvel universe. Henry Gyrich knows what he's talking about.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Sally Floyd is the cancer of Marvel. Not even Frontline. She is the cancer of the 616 Marvel universe. Henry Gyrich knows what he's talking about.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



If you say so. You should be happy then that she's all but non-existant nowadays, it seems. I think I spotted her in a recent Spiderman issue, but that was it.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

Sally is a stupid cunt.


Ben however is awesome, not even making him into a coward in SI can deminish all the win points he scored in Daredevil (he stood up to the Kingpin MULTIPLE times AND got stabbed in the chest by Elektra)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 13, 2008)

I hope she's assassinated.


----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2008)

Was I the only one that gained respect for Sally when she had her mini-series during Decimation? It's obvious I'm the only one who finds drunk women entertaining.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

My responce to the above is:

Sally is a stupid cunt.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 13, 2008)

Sally is a mean town drunk.

I like her, but only because I don't have to put up with her.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 13, 2008)

I also like to give my support to the "assassination" and "cunt" issues.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh, right, please notice that that not anywhere in my post do I object to Sally Floyd being a cunt.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

Why is SI 8 issues long? Since there will be a Dark Reign one shot that will deal with the loose ends and aftermath, why do we need an eight issue of SI to do the same?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

cause Bendis decided we needed FIVE FUCKING ISSUES (+ like 4 tie-in isuses that took place in) of Savage Land and now he has to make up for it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

I didn't mind them time took in the Savage Land, but I just don't know what the last issue could be about. Unless, the seventh issue isn't entirely fighting and transitions to some of the other things that have taken place during the tie-ins ("He" being killed by Herc, Hulkling/Dorek being the leader of the Skrulls)

Hey, I just thought of something. What if the Dark Avengers turn out to be the villians lead by the Hood? ?


----------



## Deviate (Oct 13, 2008)

Too small...



> Hey, I just thought of something. What if the Dark Avengers turn out to be the villians lead by the Hood?



Makes sense. It still would be funny as hell if Dark Avengers were just a bunch of black super heroes.

I'm curious about something that happened in SI Inhumans # 2. Does it show that Black Bolt was kidnapped by the Skrulls right after he lost the throne to Maximus in silent war? I thought Bendis said one of the Illuminati was replaced in issue # 1 of that series. Did Marvel pussy out or is another one of the Illuminati a Skrull?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

well,

Tony is CONFIRMED to not be a skrull
Strange is implied to not be a skrull
Namor has had zero impact in SI; though Bendis has said he will play a role in the FINAL ISSUE
Xavier has had absolutely jackshit to do with SI.
Reed is confirmed to not be a skrull


if they make any of the others a skrull I'd go with Namor, but his role in Herc's current arc makes me doubt that


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Makes sense. It still would be funny as hell if Dark Avengers were just a bunch of black super heroes.





Storm (second in command)
Black Panther (has teh monies)
Luke Cage (the leader)
Goliath II (the strong guy)
David Allyne (the brains)
Blade (the badass)



Deviate said:


> I'm curious about something that happened *in SI Inhumans # 2. Does it show that Black Bolt was kidnapped by the Skrulls right after he lost the throne to Maximus in silent war?* I thought Bendis said one of the Illuminati was replaced in issue # 1 of that series. Did Marvel pussy out or is another one of the Illuminati a Skrull?


Honestly, I fon't know. I didn't actually read this series. I just skimmed through it to see if the art was bearable. I don't plan on actually reading it until WOK.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 13, 2008)

Its more likely that Bendis intended on having Black Bolt being replaced since the end of Illuminant # 1, but the team that is writing SI Inhumans and War of Kings probably thought Bendis the idea was retarded.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

Blade will never join a team full of bloody colonials, he's too busy killing vampires and drinking tea accross the pond


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, where am I suppsed to find another badass to make my team well rounded? You know Black superheroes are few and far between.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Storm (Thor)
> Black Panther (Iron Man)
> Luke Cage (Capitan America)
> Goliath II (Hank Pym)
> ...



Fixed for you.

Xavin would be a nice add. for the Alien minority and also she brings her own little white blonde girl.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

Exactly what I was going for Banhammer. And David Allyne is Prodigy.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 13, 2008)

Oooooh.


No Xavin? And Nehzno is the love to fill in for Hulk.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

T'Challa might fit the role of Badass, if you just ignore everything Hudlin has ever done.  I mean just look at what he did to the skrulls in the 3 issue tie-ins.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Oooooh.
> 
> 
> No Xavin? And Nehzno is the love to fill in for Hulk.


 Xavin is only pretending to be black. Therefore he doesn't count. 

And Nehzno might die


Kilowog said:


> *T'Challa might fit the role of Badass,* if you just ignore everything Hudlin has ever done. I mean just look at what he did to the skrulls in the 3 issue tie-ins.


No he can't. No one can "dual hat" in my team. His job is to give out the cash only.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 13, 2008)

Patriot can fit the role of Captain America. If giant jail bait and her android boyfriend can join MA, Patriot should be able to join the Dark Chocolate Avengers!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

Damn straight. You get reps for that.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 13, 2008)

He's got bucky's seal of aproval


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2008)

Everytime I see a skrull die, I hate Bendis even more


----------



## Deviate (Oct 14, 2008)

I just love how the Skrull race was an endangered species before SI due to the Annihilation Wave. There should be, what, three Skrulls left now?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah. they sent all remaining skrulls to earth, so when earth is fisnished "winning" all the skrulls except for Klr't Xavin Jazing Leija and Crusader are going to be left.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2008)

Until House of World War Civil Invasion 2 - Dissassembled Annihlation, where the skrulls return after a civil war on their own secret planet that was only revealed now. They're led by Annihlus, Hulk (a Orange one this time) and Ultron who were created when Sentry used the power of a million thousand exploding suns to fight off the newly repowered Scarlet Witch who regained her memory back after Namor, Magneto and Doom revive Thanos using the Infinity Gauntlet after Nova and Ronan give it to them after they were mind-controlled by Layla Miller. 

And the X-Men and Avengers break up again into even more Avenger groups. One is lead by Luke Cage, another by Doom, another by Iron-Man and another by Amadeus Cho. Wolverine is on all Avenger teams teams. The new X-Men teams is led by Wolverine, recently revived Apocalypse and Wolverine

quesada is a faget lol


----------



## Bobby Drake (Oct 14, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Until House of World War Civil Invasion 2 - Dissassembled Annihlation, where the skrulls return after a civil war on their own secret planet that was only revealed now. They're led by Annihlus, Hulk (a Orange one this time) and Ultron who were created when Sentry used the power of a million thousand exploding suns to fight off the newly repowered Scarlet Witch who regained her memory back after Namor, Magneto and Doom revive Thanos using the Infinity Gauntlet after Nova and Ronan give it to them after they were mind-controlled by Layla Miller.
> 
> And the X-Men and Avengers break up again into even more Avenger groups. One is lead by Luke Cage, another by Doom, another by Iron-Man and another by Amadeus Cho. Wolverine is on all Avenger teams teams. The new X-Men teams is led by Wolverine, recently revived Apocalypse and Wolverine
> 
> quesada is a faget lol



LMAO.....

QFT


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2008)

also I'm curious how the hell the Skrulls mustered a massive armada big enough to destroy Karolina's homeworld, since every indication we've ever been given was that the skrulls at full power would stalemate at best


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2008)

Ask Bendis


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2008)

Who'se monica?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

Great Bendis Interview my respect for him went up 

Comforting Sounds - Mew


----------



## Deviate (Oct 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Until House of World War Civil Invasion 2 - Dissassembled Annihlation, where the skrulls return after a civil war on their own secret planet that was only revealed now. They're led by Annihlus, Hulk (a Orange one this time) and Ultron who were created when Sentry used the power of a million thousand exploding suns to fight off the newly repowered Scarlet Witch who regained her memory back after Namor, Magneto and Doom revive Thanos using the Infinity Gauntlet after Nova and Ronan give it to them after they were mind-controlled by Layla Miller.
> 
> And the X-Men and Avengers break up again into even more Avenger groups. One is lead by Luke Cage, another by Doom, another by Iron-Man and another by Amadeus Cho. Wolverine is on all Avenger teams teams. The new X-Men teams is led by Wolverine, recently revived Apocalypse and Wolverine
> 
> quesada is a faget lol



This is single most awesome post I have ever read since the dawn of the internets. I kid you not. 

I shall honor this post by quoting it in my sig.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 15, 2008)

Mighty Avengers 19 was meh. At this point, I find myself not caring about a Mar-Vell tie-in. That one page he got in Secret Invasion #6 was enough to tell his story. I didn't need a whole issue that basically gave me nothing new or interesting.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _New Avengers #46 preview_


----------



## shit (Oct 16, 2008)

^ This seems very interesting. Lots more than Mar-Vehl anyhow.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> also I'm curious how the hell the Skrulls mustered a massive armada big enough to destroy Karolina's homeworld, since every indication we've ever been given was that the skrulls at full power would stalemate at best



Bendis and continuity.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 16, 2008)

It's actually been explained allready.

They used plot bombs that made the entire majesdane's atmosphere enter in combustion.
They counter-acted and killed only 20 thousand skrulls with their missles.

They didn't go on with the war God knows why, and how does fire destroy a race of light beings that can creat force fields at will is beyond me, but okay. I'll buy it.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, and why they didn't use this planetbusting bomb against the A-Wave?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2008)

cause the leaders of the skrull empire were too busy trying to take over ONE planet to give a crap about protecting their THOUSANDS of planets


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't bother myself with all that junk. I just enjoy Secret Invasion for what it is.....a big dumb fight against an alien invasion. I'm more interested in the aftermath (Dark Reign, Evil Illuminati), which is what Bendis considers to be greater part of his whole story.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2008)

new dark reign solicites



> *DARK AVENGERS #1
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by MIKE DEODATO
> Variant Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC*
> 48 PGS./Rated T+ …$3.99





> *AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #584
> Written by MARC GUGGENHEIM
> Pencils & Cover by JOHN ROMITA JR.*
> 32 PGS./Rated A …$2.99





> *AVENGERS: THE INITIATIVE #21
> Written by CHRISTOS N. GAGE
> Pencils & Cover by
> HUMBERTO RAMOS*
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ …$2.99






> *DEADPOOL #6
> Written by DANIEL WAY
> Penciled by PACO MEDINA
> Cover by JASON PEARSON*
> 32 PGS./Parental Advisory …$2.99





> *INVINCIBLE IRON MAN #9
> Written by MATT FRACTION
> Pencils & Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA *
> 32 PGS./Rated A …$2.99





> *MIGHTY AVENGERS #21
> Written by DAN SLOTT
> Pencils & Cover by KHOI PHAM *
> 32 PGS./Rated A …$2.99





> *MS. MARVEL #35
> Written by BRIAN REED
> Penciled by PATRICK OLLIFFE
> Cover by STEPHANE ROUX*
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ …$2.99





> *NEW AVENGERS #49
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by BILLY TAN *
> 32 PGS./Rated A …$2.99





> *THUNDERBOLTS #128
> Written by ANDY DIGGLE
> Penciled by ROBERTO DE LA TORRE
> Cover by FRANCESCO "MATT" MATTINA
> ...





> *WAR MACHINE #2
> Written by GREG PAK
> Penciled by LEONARDO MANCO
> Cover by FRANCESCO "MATT"
> ...





> *MARVEL SPOTLIGHT: DARK REIGN
> Written by JOHN RHETT THOMAS
> Cover by ADI GRANOV*
> 48 PGS./Rated T+ …$3.99





> *UNCANNY X-MEN ANNUAL #2
> Written by MATT FRACTION
> Pencils by MITCH BREITWEISER
> Cover by YANICK PAQUETTE *
> 48 PGS./Rated T+ …$3.99





> *DARK AVENGERS BY MIKE DEODATO POSTER *
> 24x36…$8.99
> Final Order Cut-Off 12/11, (On-Sale 1/7/09)


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2008)

just read secret invasion # 7 it was awesome that is all


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 22, 2008)

^ You just gave me a brain tumor. It was shit on a stick. Why hasn't Thor ended this already? Why doesn't Iron Man just grab his reality gem and fix this bullshit? Fuck 'never using them again' If you swore to never use a gun, but you had one and someone was about to shoot you and your family, I bet you'd pick it up and use it then!


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> ^ You just gave me a brain tumor. It was shit on a stick. Why hasn't Thor ended this already? Why doesn't Iron Man just grab his reality gem and fix this bullshit? Fuck 'never using them again' If you swore to never use a gun, but you had one and someone was about to shoot you and your family, I bet you'd pick it up and use it then!



oh yeah iam sure he has the Reality gem on him at allll times 

as for thor, he is kicking ass, and theirs no reason to wipe out half the marvel universe just to take out the skrulls could [if he could do it all by himself that is]


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 22, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> oh yeah iam sure he has the Reality gem on him at allll times
> 
> as for thor, he is kicking ass, and theirs no reason to wipe out half the marvel universe just to take out the skrulls could [if he could do it all by himself that is]



Thor had the power to reawaken EVERY god that was on the planet with a directed bolt of lightning. Thor has the power to create a floating city. Thor  can not be hurt by any of those superskrulls. He is everything that Odin was. And he's reduced to brawlin? And not even that much of an impact was shown. Remember when Thor showed up in Civil War #3/4? And every hero stopped in their tracks? This Thor should make that Thor his bitch! He's one of the many people who could end this invasion, but due to PIS he's reduced to swinging his hammer around and yelling 'I SAY THEE NAY!!!' Mar-vell got a better reception than Thor, and he's a skrull!!

Tony Stark was in the savage land. Then they all left for New York. If I knew I was fighting an enemy and the stakes were against me, and I had a deus ex machina locked in my penthouse suite, I'd tell everyone 'hey, don't go to that battelground and waste your energy, blood and sweat when I can alter reality to make the skrulls into gelatinous piles of goo. Namor will be showing up in the next ish, and he has the freakin Time gem! How is the person who is now the master of time showing up LATE to the fucking fight?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Thor had the power to reawaken EVERY god that was on the planet with a directed bolt of lightning. Thor has the power to create a floating city. Thor  can not be hurt by any of those superskrulls. He is everything that Odin was. And he's reduced to brawlin? And not even that much of an impact was shown. Remember when Thor showed up in Civil War #3/4? And every hero stopped in their tracks? This Thor should make that Thor his bitch! He's one of the many people who could end this invasion, but due to PIS he's reduced to swinging his hammer around and yelling 'I SAY THEE NAY!!!'
> 
> Tony Stark was in the savage land. Then they all left for New York. If I knew I was fighting an enemy and the stakes were against me, and I had a deus ex machina locked in my penthouse suite, I'd tell everyone 'hey, don't go to that battelground and waste your energy, blood and sweat when I can alter reality to make the skrulls into gelatinous piles of goo. Namor will be showing up in the next ish, and he has the freakin Time gem! How is the person who is now the master of time showing up LATE to the fucking fight?



dood their not supposed to use the gems no matter what, end of the world or not, great power = Great responsibility remember, I mean the freaking Watcher told them not to use the gems , when a multidimensional being says DONT DO THAT! maybe u should listen ,and hell hes at the suite now maby hell get it, 

ok say thor has enough power to wipe out the army of super skrulls he wouldn't do it cause that would kill all the good guys their


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2008)

Woah

Did #7 surprise anyone? 

Because if it did then I'd be scared


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Woah
> 
> Did #7 surprise anyone?
> 
> Because if it did then I'd be scared



i was surprised that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bullseye shot at spiderman and that they actually killed the queen and that Jessica Jones actually came to go fight and  made up with Luke


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 22, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> i was surprised that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure he was aiming for Pym. Bendis probably put Spidey in the crosshairs for suspense.

Damn. Issue seven was pretty damn good. A whole issue of kick ass. Hawkeye is my hero. I just leave it at that.

Can anyone explain to me that Wasp thing. What is it supposed to be?

Yu's hand must hurt. He could use a break after this.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 22, 2008)

Cassie Lang bitchslapping Skrullactus amused me


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Cassie Lang bitchslapping Skrullactus amused me



me as well

so did spidey's Watcher Bit


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 22, 2008)

After all these events, I have only one question. Why are there still people living in NYC?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> After all these events, I have only one question. Why are there still people living in NYC?



New yorkers are stupid dint u know?


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey, $%&# YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Hey, $%&# YOU!!!!!!



hehe i kid i kid


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL, Damn that Lienil Yu.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 22, 2008)

The only thing that surprised me about SI # 7, was that I didn't know it was coming out this week. 

No really, this was the best issue in SI since issue # 1. We all know that everyone doesn't die. But Janet?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Isn't she on the cover of Slott's first MA issue?






rocklee0036 said:


> After all these events, I have only one question. Why are there still people living in NYC?



Front row seat to giant company-wide crossovers, without  having to pay for any of it.



> Zen-aku said:
> 
> 
> > New yorkers are stupid dint u know?
> ...



I second that.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 22, 2008)

only good part was:


Spider-Man: Well Danny no matter what happens it's not that bad, as long as the Watcher doesn't sh- OH YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME


overall this event is pure meh, honestly I like Civil War better (not an insult since I did like CW better)


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2008)

is it possible the Queens not dead?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> only good part was:
> 
> 
> Spider-Man: Well Danny no matter what happens it's not that bad, as long as the Watcher doesn't sh- OH YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME
> ...


Civil War > any event made by Marvel the year 2000 onward... Yes, this includes Annihilation.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Civil War > any event made by Marvel the year 2000 onward... Yes, this includes Annihilation.



.... i dont know if i should red rep u or green rep u....


----------



## Hellion (Oct 22, 2008)

Civil War= Messiah Complex, which brings me to my next point.  SI should have been executed the way that Bendis wanted it to be, and that is be written withing the Avengers book, and not a stand alone event.  It also could have been like MC and done weekly


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> .... i dont know if i should red rep u or green rep u....


choose wisely for my rep power is much higher than yours.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> choose wisely for my rep power is much higher than yours.



.....*gulps*




> Civil War= Messiah Complex, which brings me to my next point. SI should have been executed the way that Bendis wanted it to be, and that is be written withing the Avengers book, and not a stand alone event. It also could have been like MC and done weekly


 Oh hell yes, i think all the BIg events should be done like this, mabey with one or 2 tie ins to accompany it


----------



## Castiel (Oct 22, 2008)

only reason Quesada allowed SI to happen was because he liked the idea of Dark Reign.  So that better fucking be awesome


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *only reason Quesada allowed SI to happen was because he liked the idea of Dark Reign.*  So that better fucking be awesome



Source


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 22, 2008)

It was mentioned a number of times actually, by Bendis himself


----------



## Castiel (Oct 22, 2008)

it's common knowledge.

Whem Bendis was giving his pitch, Quesada was pretty much going to say no on the spot but he was "fascinated" by Dark Reign so much he was willing to to do whatever to get from point A to B


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2008)

Apparently, Dark Reign doesn't amount to much. Captain America 43 takes place post-SI and there's only one breif mention of any Skrully related things.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Apparently, Dark Reign doesn't amount to much. Captain America 43 takes place post-SI and there's only one breif mention of any Skrully related things.



mabey they just dont want to spoil any thing


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah... maybe.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 22, 2008)

Joe Q dropped the ball with this one.  The SI tie in stories are better.  If they would have lead into SI and then that would have been 4 issues it would be much better.  This issue was pure stretching


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 23, 2008)

I've come to terms with SI being nothing more than a prolonged action sequence. So I just enjoy it for what it is. Yu's penchant for gratuitous ass-shots is a bonus. But seriously, if I take away anything from SI, it's that my respect for Yu has gone up considerably. He has done a superb job with this book.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 23, 2008)

Everytime you post all I see is the almost cameltoe of Ultimate Sue Storm


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> I've come to terms with SI being nothing more than a prolonged action sequence. So I just enjoy it for what it is. Yu's penchant for gratuitous ass-shots is a bonus. *But seriously, if I take away anything from SI, it's that my respect for Yu has gone up considerably. He has done a superb job with this book.*


Lil' Mo agrees.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2008)

Why are you talking about SI in any manner other than pure disgust? The lasers is highly perplexed at your seemingly calm and collected response to such a mediocre and cliched book

I will say this now, *there is nothing special about SI*. Bendis had his chances with big events, Secret War was a good solid read for the first half then went down the crapper a bit. HoM was still readable but overall wasn't anything special and quite boring and SI is no different

I remember calling out SI for being an idiotic idea a long time ago during the 'Infiltration' but you all disagreed with me (even though I'm the god-damned lasers). YEAH WELL WHO'S LAUGHING NOW? Can anyone of you honestly say that SI is a really well done event considering it's size and grandiose? It's boring and extremely formula-matic. 

Johns > Bendis 4 life


----------



## Hellion (Oct 23, 2008)

I still think it is good, but it would have been better if it was contained with the Avengers, or if plot threads where being set in other books besides Avenger books.  This is more Quesada's fault than Bendis's


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2008)

To be honest, everything can be traced back to Quesada but that's too easy


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2008)

I've said it once and I'll say it again:

Bendis should either go back to doing only street level books (Alias, USM, DD and Powers were all street level books and they all own at life when he was on) or just stop writting and move up to management since I hear he's a decent editor.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 23, 2008)

I like his Avengers books.  BUt his cast should only consist of street level hero's.  I mean how many times can Dr. Strange and The Sentry be absent for these types of events


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2008)

Exactly right Kilowog, exactly right. He just doesn't work steering the main Marvel franchise


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I've said it once and I'll say it again:
> 
> Bendis should either go back to doing only street level books (Alias, USM, DD and Powers were all street level books and they all own at life when he was on) or just stop writting and move up to management since I hear he's a decent editor.



now theirs a question could/should Bendis replace Quesada as grand pooba


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> formula-matic.



the absolute #1 main thing FC has over this: Grant Morrison is a crazy insane drugged out nut job stoner, but in the good way.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes I guess that's one good thing about the main FC book, there's actually some suspense on how the good guys will win

And knowing it's a 'Crisis' will mean that there _*will*_ be some repercussions


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 23, 2008)

Damn, that new drink must be getting popular. That Marvel flavored Haterade.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2008)

it's funny because there's a member called Haterade


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2008)

It's not hate if it's true. Mark my words, when SI is all done and finished, all the books will make some vague references about 'skrulls' and 'New York is totaled again' before moving on to new stories


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It's not hate if it's true. Mark my words, when SI is all done and finished, all the books will make some vague references about 'skrulls' and 'New York is totaled again' before moving on to new stories



ur not even gonna entertain the thought dark reign might be important


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2008)

well that all depends on what the full extent of Dark Reign is, though it could end up being a turkey like Initiative, or it could be something major like "no more mutants" or Cap's death.

hell even AMAZING SPIDER-MAN and UNCANNY X-MEN is tying in, and those never tiein


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> well that all depends on what the full extent of Dark Reign is, though it could end up being a turkey like Initiative, or it could be something major like "no more mutants" or Cap's death.
> 
> hell even AMAZING SPIDER-MAN and UNCANNY X-MEN is tying in, and those never tiein


hence why i think this is gonna have more of an impact then FC

[initiative was a turkey i must have missed that memo]


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> ur not even gonna entertain the thought dark reign might be important



WWH had not impact. HoM had no impact. Civil War had a bit of impact. SI has little to no impact

Everything Marvel has done so far points to the contrary


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> WWH had not impact. HoM had no impact. Civil War had a bit of impact. SI has little to no impact
> 
> Everything Marvel has done so far points to the contrary



oh yeah...the almost entire extinction of a ...entire race had...noooo impact at all...

Si isnt even done ye t we don't know what impact it will have come the end of  SI #8
also i think that wwh impact may add to Dark Reign if any thing


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2008)

Can you name any important mutants (aka the ones people know) that still don't have their powers?

I'll wait

SI has no impact because every other book is basically finished with their tie-ins and they're going back to stories that are irrelevant to SI. Civil War at least had some lip-service to the SHRA


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Can you name any important mutants (aka the ones people know) that still don't have their powers?
> 
> I'll wait
> 
> SI has no impact because every other book is basically finished with their tie-ins and they're going back to stories that are irrelevant to SI. Civil War at least had some lip-service to the SHRA



Magneto, Cable, i dint read the quicksilver one-shot but i dont think he has his powers still

but  it dosent  matter, its not about the individuals its about them mutants as hole, thet was a huge change


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2008)

Magneto has his powers in a pseudo way, Cable lost his powers not because of HoM (way to shoot yourself in the foot) and Quicksilver has his powers back so really, your point is moot. All the mutants that are even remotely well-known still have their powers

Decimation was just a little boys attempt to be big, a failed attempt at a status-quo change. The fact is even if most mutants lost their powers, it's no different from what happened to the skrulls (Galactus and the Annihlation Wave to be precise). In the end, the people we know still have their powers and the people that we don't know don't have their powers so nothing has really changed


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Magneto has his powers in a pseudo way, Cable lost his powers not because of HoM (way to shoot yourself in the foot) and Quicksilver has his powers back so really, your point is moot. All the mutants that are even remotely well-known still have their powers
> 
> Decimation was just a little boys attempt to be big, a failed attempt at a status-quo change. The fact is even if most mutants lost their powers, it's no different from what happened to the skrulls (Galactus and the Annihlation Wave to be precise). In the end, the people we know still have their powers and the people that we don't know don't have their powers so nothing has really changed



but its still changes the feel of the book all those horrible futures bishop ,and raechel, came back to prevent , feel like they could happen


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2008)

So you agree that it had no impact then?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So you agree that it had no impact then?



hell no


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2008)

Because your evidence is so overwhelming


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Because your evidence is so overwhelming



ur ignoring every thing i say so theirs no point


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2008)

Changing the 'feel of a book' is not ground-breaking. Removing the powers of all mutants seems like a major status-quo check until you realize that only the mutants we don't know lost their powers, there are just as many X-books as their were before if not more


----------



## shit (Oct 23, 2008)

Old school mutants like Blob and Abyss and others like that have lost their powers. Really tho, OLPP is right in that the X-books haven't really changed at all. Really HoM seemed to shake up Avengers way more than X-Men. The event could've been really imp't to Spiderman as well, but, well, fucking Mephisto.

And let's not forget that if HoM were never to happen, we wouldn't have our newest New Warriors.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 23, 2008)

HOM set up New X-Men,which got X-23 out of Claremont's hand, and gave me LauraXHellion.  It also set up the premise of Messiah Complex which set up X-Force, which sadly caused the end of X23xHellion, but also gave us the return of Archangel. 

So IMHO HOM very important to the overall gist of things


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 23, 2008)

<shrug> Not important if it just brought about things that "you" personally wanted. An event that was important to the overall continuinity wouldn't need to many aspects of it altered and readujsted to make way for the writers needs, he would just accept the changes and do something else.

After Infinite Crisis writers didn't just go back and say "Oh there was a Earth X that somehow survived the Crisis, and it is filled with so and so and blah."

Back to Secret Invasion...is it just me or does the concept seem infantile compared to what Final Crisis is doing. This story could have been wrapped up in July. I'm just not all that intrested in seeing EVERYONE in a giant cluster fuck fight again. How many Events end like that?

All of them...Way to break boundaries Bendis


----------



## Hellion (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree that FC seems way more important that SI, but that is what happens when you make a book that was meant to be smaller into something bigger.

DC Crisis's have always meant to be BIG.  

If you take Disassembled, HOM, Civil War, SI, take out the filler and make it into one big story, 

you would get the effects of a DC Crisis


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 23, 2008)

Very true. Without HOM we have no Messiah Complex. So in that respect, HOM succeeded.

Civil War was the shit. Marvel's best event in recent history.

WWH was fun, but in the end felt unnecessary. It did little more than prove Hulk could smash anyone on Earth. It is hurt even more by the fact that Loeb dropped the ball big time in the follow-up series, returning Hulk to his nonsensical _Hulk-Smash_ days.

Secret Invasion did what it promised to do, delivering an action oriented event showcasing Earth's finest defending against an alien invasion. It only serves as an intermediate step to get from point A to B. If point B is compelling and interesting then I say SI did it's job and in that respect was a success, despite it's flaws.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2008)

Civil War was, indeed, the shit. 

*reps


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh I beg to differ.

See all of these follow a formula, it isn't based around plot, it is based around mad-libs. I think the people who wrote Power Rangers did something like this, and it got them through like a billion seasons.

Avengers Disassembled
Something Happens: Scarlet Witch goes batshit
Nothing Happens: Characters talk, small fights.
Clusterfuck Fight: Everyone vs. Scarlet Witch

House of M
Something Happens: Scarlet Witch goes batshit
Nothing Happens: 5 Issues of talking
Clusterfuck Fight: Everyone vs. Magneto

Civil War
Something Happens: SHRA goes down
Nothing Happens: Talking, minor character deaths
Clusterfuck Fight: Everyone vs. Everyone

Secert Invasion
Something Happens: Skrulls
Nothing Happens: Skrulls
Clusterfuck Fight: Everyone vs. Skrulls

Future Events
Something Happens: mmm...Whoever
Nothing Happens: talking, maybe fighting, mostly talking
Clusterfuck Fight: Everyone vs. Whoever

I think I'm writing the next event...it's about time Marvel has realized who was really pulling all the strings. The Watcher!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2008)

My opinion is unswayed.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 23, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I think I'm writing the next event...it's about time Marvel has realized who was really pulling all the strings. *The SHOCKER*!



fixed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I think I'm writing the next event...it's about time Marvel has realized who was really pulling all the strings. The Watcher!


Uatu gets bored every now and a again and moves the pieces on the chessboard to see what will happen... with Ultimate Shocker's approval, of course.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 23, 2008)

ANTI-LIFE! 

LONELINESS+
ALIENATION*
DISGUST*
FEAR*
LUST+
DESPAIR-
CONFUSION*
VANITY=

ANTI-LIFE=YOU
ANTI-LIFE=DARKSEID
YOU=DARKSEID


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 23, 2008)

Damn it isn't working...I must have my math wrong, where is that fucking calculator? Does anyone still got the lecture notes?


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 23, 2008)

Ha even the mighty Darkseid cowers in fear in the presence of:


----------



## shit (Oct 23, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Very true. Without HOM we have no Messiah Complex. So in that respect, HOM succeeded.
> 
> Civil War was the shit. Marvel's best event in recent history.
> 
> ...



In the newest Hulk issue, Hulk forms full sentences again. Also he's gray now....


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 23, 2008)

Notice I didn't even mention WWH in my list of Events...it is just a blank spot in the Marvel Universe, nobody remembers it...this may be a form of conspiracy >.>


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 23, 2008)

He fights a pack of Wendigos in Las Vegas.......nuff said.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 23, 2008)

that formula can be used for anything.  It is a very common formula.  It even applies to reallife


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 23, 2008)

The latest Secret Invasion is pretty weak.

A big brawl. . . although, I don't feel the 'epicness' that it should have.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2008)

indeed, the final fight of HoM felt more epic (epicer? episest?)


also since it was mentioned:

lol Quicksilver getting his powers back by thinking about it.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree that one can enjoy SI if you think of it as something to get the community from point A to point B. I also agree that SI could have been a lot better if it were done weekly within New Avengers, Mighty, and the Initiative. 

You can't compare WWH to SI. WWH was ignored in others books even as it was going on. At least with SI other books are picking up _some_ of its pieces and at least mentioning them. (Daredevil and Cap, in that order)

We don't know if SI failed at changing the status quo until at least the beginning of Dark Reign. We do know that SI has failed at being _the best_ event in recent memory.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> indeed, the final fight of HoM felt more epic (epicer? episest?)
> 
> 
> also since it was mentioned:
> ...


I agree with and lol'd at this post. 


Deviate said:


> I agree that one can enjoy SI if you think of it as something to get the community from point A to point B. I also agree that SI could have been a lot better if it were done weekly within New Avengers, Mighty, and the Initiative.
> *
> You can't compare WWH to SI. WWH was ignored in others books even as it was going on. *At least with SI other books are picking up _some_ of its pieces and at least mentioning them. (Daredevil and Cap, in that order)
> 
> We don't know if SI failed at changing the status quo until at least the beginning of Dark Reign. We do know that SI has failed at being _the best_ event in recent memory.


The only person that cared about WWH was Greg Pak... barely.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I agree with and lol'd at this post.
> The only person that cared about WWH was Greg Pak... barely.



its a shame that their wasting the warbound i really liked those guys


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 23, 2008)

Deviate said:


> You can't compare WWH to SI. WWH was ignored in others books even as it was going on.



LOL. True. WWH was even ignored in Hulk's own book. It's almost really like it never happened. But I thought it was an entertaining read nonetheless.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> its a shame that their wasting the warbound i really liked those guys


Yeah. The Oldstrong dude was awesome. What happened to the Warbound anyways? i didn't read their post WWH mini.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah. The Oldstrong dude was awesome. What happened to the Warbound anyways? i didn't read their post WWH mini.



they got teleported to the dessert were the hulk was born by the leader along with a shield agent that used to be banner assistant/girlfriend, they did battle with the leader, and tried to save the local form a huge gamma field that was poisoning them , in the  end Hirom the oldstrong gave his life for the puny humans, and his powers were transfered to the shield agent girl, they were last seen defending the  humans in the gamma field from gamma mutants

all in all it was a good read


----------



## Hellion (Oct 23, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> LOL. True. WWH was even ignored in Hulk's own book. *It's almost really like it never happened.* But I thought it was an entertaining read nonetheless.



Well it did involve Sentry


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> they got teleported to the dessert were the hulk was born by the leader along with a shield agent that used to be banner assistant/girlfriend, they did battle with the leader, and tried to save the local form a huge gamma field that was poisoning them , *in the  end Hirom the oldstrong gave his life for the puny humans, and his powers were transfered to the shield agent girl,* they were last seen defending the  humans in the gamma field from gamma mutants
> 
> all in all it was a good read


 **


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 23, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Well it did involve Sentry



I always thought Hulk vs Thor would have been a more epic Issue 5. But since Sentry is "supposedly" the strongest, it was fitting that Hulk smashed him as well.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2008)

I just read NA 46... I hate the hood, why is he getting "to be continued" back story books? I'm betting I was right about him leading the Dark Avengers and this two-part story is exposition.


----------



## Ronin (Oct 23, 2008)

You all have to excuse me because I havent been following Marvel comics as long as all of you but who was the demonic force, presence, or being that presented itself to Kingpin Jr. at the end of New Avengers 46?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2008)

Domoru or some crap like that. He's like Dr Strange's personal bad guy... or somthing. 

**edit*
wiki ftw:


----------



## Deviate (Oct 23, 2008)

Which is why I don't understand why Doc. Strange didn't realize this right away when they fought prior to SI. I guess he was busy not realizing Mephisto fucked with reality.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2008)

...and not realizing that Jessica Drew was a Skrull.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 23, 2008)

That hasn't been revealed yet, has it?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2008)

No, but most likely it's the case. He couldn't even tell if the Illuminati were who they said they were.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 23, 2008)

Current Strange is a disappointment.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 23, 2008)

Whoops, I was thinking of the _other_ Jessica. The anal loving Jessica.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2008)

The formerly anal loving, drunken party girl Jessica is most likely human but when she finds out that her kid is a Skrull she'll revert back to buttsecks.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 23, 2008)

Didn't Isssue seven kind of assert that Luke's baby ain't a skrull?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2008)

Bendis pretty much confirmed that Dr.Strange is retiring in disgrace after SI and there's a conflict over who will be the next Sorceror Supreme.  But I could give 2 shits since aside from Mystic Arcanna (which was a shitty version of DC's Books of Magic), they've never really made the magical part of Marvel matter in any real way.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Didn't Isssue seven kind of assert that Luke's baby ain't a skrull?


Yeah... maybe, but she had glowing green eyes and since the X-men didn't kick down their door I'm almost positive that they baby isn't a mutant.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2008)

that actually would have made into an interesting storyline* if written correctly.*

Just imagine it, the purifiers, x-men, etc. etc. all going after the baby while the New Avengers defend it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah it would.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah... maybe, but she had glowing green eyes and since the X-men didn't kick down their door I'm almost positive that they baby isn't a mutant.



Well you know how some babies eye color change from time to time depending on light. Though that is a bit of a stretch. Why would the skrulls replace Luke's baby anyway? Don't really see the strategy in that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Well you know how some babies eye color change from time to time depending on light. Though that is a bit of a stretch. Why would the skrulls replace Luke's baby anyway? Don't really see the strategy in that.


Yes, the iris (colored ring surrounding the pupil) can change color, but this baby's sclera (the white part of the eye) changed green. And Skrulls would replace the Cage baby for the same reason they fo everything: for teh lulz.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, I suppose the The Skrulls took the shape of Galactus for the lulz as well.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> The formerly anal loving, drunken party girl Jessica is most likely human but when she finds out that her kid is a Skrull she'll revert back to buttsecks.



Honestly, who wouldn't?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah I hate to say but all that reveals is that it is possible that Luke Cage is a Skrull.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 23, 2008)

But Reed has a gun, and it does stuff


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 23, 2008)

I thought it was obvious at this point...Reed Richards doesn't care about black people!


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I thought it was obvious at this point...Reed Richards doesn't care about black people!



their has never been a black fantastic four member 


EDIT: i just read Thunderbolts...and well DANM!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2008)

Kaze said:


> HOM set up New X-Men,which got X-23 out of Claremont's hand, and gave me LauraXHellion.  It also set up the premise of Messiah Complex which set up X-Force, which sadly caused the end of X23xHellion, but also gave us the return of Archangel.
> 
> So IMHO HOM very important to the overall gist of things



Let me put it this way

HoM was meant to be a major status-quo change, no more mutants. However after the mutants are on the edge of extinction, _there are more X-related books than before_ then you can tell that Marvel pulled a bluff on it.



NeoDMC said:


> ANTI-LIFE!
> 
> LONELINESS+
> ALIENATION*
> ...



ur doin it rong

LOEB+
ULTIMATES 3*
HULK*
AVENGERS/INVADERS+
ULTIMATE X-MEN -
ULTIMATUM *
ULTIMATE FANTASTIC FOUR = 

MARVEL ANTI-LIFE




Kilowog said:


> indeed, the final fight of HoM felt more epic (epicer? episest?)
> 
> 
> also since it was mentioned:
> ...



Only reason why HoM was good in my opinion was because Magneto was the enemy but he wasn't a villain of sorts. Bendis was at least able to write a 'anti-hero' Mags (of sorts).

Any just about anything is made better when Magneto is in it. Secret Invasion will improve vastly if Namor comes flying down and kills everyone. Then he beds all those Sue Storm skrulls



rocklee0036 said:


> Very true. Without HOM we have no Messiah Complex. So in that respect, HOM succeeded.
> 
> Civil War was the shit. Marvel's best event in recent history.
> 
> ...



fcuk you. Annihlation >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Everything from Marvel for the past very long time


----------



## Deviate (Oct 23, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> their has never been a black fantastic four member
> 
> 
> EDIT: i just read Thunderbolts...and well DANM!



Black Panther
Storm
Luke Cage


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Black Panther
> Storm
> Luke Cage



they dont count


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Invasion: Thor #3 preview_ 



















hell fucking yes


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> fcuk you. Annihlation >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Everything from Marvel for the past very long time



I was referring to Earth based events only.

Besides, Civil War>>>>>>>>>>>Annihilation

Though Annihilation was good.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

Well damn, I regret repping you now


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 24, 2008)

hey, we can't agree on everything. At least we can agree on our hatred of the Loeb.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

OH. THE. HUMANITY!


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 24, 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Indeed.



why is he still raping the hulk, why is Joe Fixit back, Why..WHY [way to fuck up the whole "pack of Windego" idea leob]


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 24, 2008)

What the hell do you expect from Loeb and a pack of Wendigos? You sir, must have very low standards.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> What the hell do you expect from Loeb and a pack of Wendigos? You sir, must have very low standards.



i dont have low standards, i just thought "hey pack of Wendigo thats  kinda cool & simple no way he could fuck that up right?" I WAS WRONG


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 24, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> i dont have low standards, i just thought "hey pack of Wendigo thats  kinda cool & simple no way he could fuck that up right?" I WAS WRONG



He fucked up Hulk coming right out of WWH. He fucked up Ultimates 3, after witnessing the excellence of the previous two volumes. He was basically handed two opportunities to work off of big stories and he fumbled both *BIG* time. I expect nothing of the Loeb.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, Zen doesn't have low standards. He's probably the most sophisticated and complex person here. His taste in graphic novels is simply sensational, he has the astonishing ability to truly get inside the writer's mind and see what they mean. 
He also looks at the overall picture, which is pretty uncanny, he looks through all books to get a clear view on what's going on and see how everything places. This amazing ability is pretty spectacular if you think about it, it means that the only things he'll like are true mighty literary masterpieces.

It's fantastic that he's here, a new poster like him is what we always needed. It's no secret that he's really the ultimate poster that we have here, he is indeed a force to be reckoned with. I pray that his legacy lasts

Seriously


----------



## Deviate (Oct 24, 2008)

The lasers BURN. Pew Pew!


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yeah, Zen doesn't have low standards. He's probably the most sophisticated and complex person here. His taste in graphic novels is simply sensational, he has the astonishing ability to truly get inside the writer's mind and see what they mean.
> He also looks at the overall picture, which is pretty uncanny, he looks through all books to get a clear view on what's going on and see how everything places. This amazing ability is pretty spectacular if you think about it, it means that the only things he'll like are true mighty literary masterpieces.
> 
> It's fantastic that he's here, a new poster like him is what we always needed. It's no secret that he's really the ultimate poster that we have here, he is indeed a force to be reckoned with. I pray that his legacy lasts
> ...



OK First ive been here for 3 years Douche-bag seriously look at my join date

second , ur acting like iam praising Loeb i haven't said any thing positive about him, he sucks , i just thought he couldn't fuck up some thing so simple as a pack of Windego [least not that bad]

third 





> he looks through all books to get a clear view on what's going on and see how everything places


 I actually  do this


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

Please don't call me names. You're really hurting my feelings

And you missed the real meaning in my post, look at some of the words I used.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Please don't call me names. You're really hurting my feelings
> 
> And you missed the real meaning in my post, look at some of the words I used.



ill i read is that u were making fun of me


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

*gasp*

What on Earth would give you such an idea? After such a lengthy post praising your magnificence, how can you possibly think such base thoughts? Are we not men? The greatest species on the planet? Are you not above such vulgar habits? 

As a man to a fellow man, I have nothing but the utmost respect for you and your much valued opinion


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *gasp*
> 
> What on Earth would give you such an idea? After such a lengthy post praising your magnificence, how can you possibly think such base thoughts? Are we not men? The greatest species on the planet? Are you not above such vulgar habits?
> 
> As a man to a fellow man, I have nothing but the utmost respect for you and your much valued opinion


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

Look at my avatar, look at my signiture

Would that face lie to you?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Look at my avatar, look at my signiture
> 
> Would that face lie to you?



 why yes yes it would

Now here is a trust worthy face


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 24, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Didn't Isssue seven kind of assert that Luke's baby ain't a skrull?



Baby is half-skrull/half-human.  Luke's human, Jessica's a Skrull.  Baby is the "new hope" for peace.


----------



## mow (Oct 24, 2008)

so basically; Hulking Part Deuce?

fucking marvel.

EDIT: man, the sexual tension between the lazer and Zen is phenomenal. The entire Comic Dept reeks of pheromones


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

Fear not mow, you're the only man in my life


----------



## Ronin (Oct 24, 2008)

Question, why is it that we believe that Jessica is a skrull? Is everyone implying that she new Jarvis was a skrull when she said that her baby is in the safest hands right now?


----------



## Hellion (Oct 24, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> I was referring to Earth based events only.
> 
> Besides, Civil War>>>>>>>>>>>Annihilation
> 
> Though Annihilation was good.





omg laser pew pew! said:


> Well damn, I regret repping you now



This made my initially LOL

But the the OMGLPP, and Zen shenanigans me me shoot milk out my nose.

Oh and Jessica better not be Skrull, I refuse to let the first anal in mainstream comics be false


----------



## Ronin (Oct 24, 2008)

Whats all this talk about Jessica and anal, what is everyone referring to?


----------



## Hellion (Oct 24, 2008)

You should read Alias.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 24, 2008)

mow said:


> EDIT: man, the sexual tension between the lazer and Zen is phenomenal. The entire Comic Dept reeks of pheromones


That's my influence. 



Kaze said:


> You should read Alias.


This. In addition to the anal sex, it's quite good.

There actually was a cool "Pack of Wendigos" story once, if people are wondering. I think it was during the Age of Apocalypse, there was a story line where Jamie Madrox was forced to survive starvation by eating the flesh of one of his dupes and became a Wendigo. That Wendigo had Multiple Man powers and ended up devastating some continent.

Iirc properly.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> *There actually was a cool "Pack of Wendigos" story once, if people are wondering. I think it was during the Age of Apocalypse, there was a story line where Jamie Madrox was forced to survive starvation by eating the flesh of one of his dupes and became a Wendigo. That Wendigo had Multiple Man powers and ended up devastating some continent.
> *
> .



that is bad ass beyond words :WOW


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 24, 2008)

You want a Wendigo story, read Sabretooth Open Season. That's how I like my Wendigo.....dead and skinned for it's fur.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 24, 2008)

Kaze said:


> You should read Alias.



If that scene was drawn by either Cho or Jim Cheung, I'd seriously consider that as in-continuity hentai. And I'd love it even more. s


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Avengers: The Initiative #18 preview_


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2008)

Initiative is where SI shines.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

Cap Brit, Black Panther and Herc are ebtter


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Cap Brit, Black Panther and Herc are ebtter



I disagree, tho they all are excellent tie-ins.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 24, 2008)

Deviate said:


> If that scene was drawn by either Cho or Jim Cheung, I'd seriously consider that as in-continuity hentai. And I'd love it even more. s



LOL.  They don't even show it 

BUT I agree if either of those artist would have drew that scene


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

I honestly did not like The Initiative prior to SI, the stories were just... boring. I'm afraid that after SI it will revert back to the crap I came to know and loathe.


----------



## qazplmks (Oct 24, 2008)

hi hi hi hi hi


----------



## Deviate (Oct 24, 2008)

Kaze said:


> LOL.  They don't even show it
> 
> BUT I agree if either of those artist _*would have*_ drew that scene



Thats exactly what I'm talking about! No way would Cho miss out on drawing that interracial buttseckx.



> I honestly did not like The Initiative prior to SI, the stories were just... boring. I'm afraid that after SI it will revert back to the crap I came to know and loathe.



I really love the Initiative. I do agree that some of the story lines were kind of boring, but when its good its GOOD. One of the highlights of WWH was the Initiative's issues, at least for me.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avengers: The Initiative #18 preview_



That second cover is just the balls



Juggalo said:


> Initiative is where SI shines.



Maybe if they didn't get McSteroids to do most of the art


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Maybe if they didn't get McSteroids to do most of the art



I can look past the art anytime. For instance, I'm still buying X-Factor atm.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

Except Crain and Choi are good artists......

That's like saying a girl's looks don't appeal to you and then saying 'For example, I am tapping Megan Fox'


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Except Crain and Choi are good artists......
> 
> That's like saying a girl's looks don't appeal to you and then saying 'For example, I am tapping Megan Fox'



 X-Factor is penciled by Larry Stroman and inked by Jon Sibal, losers who can't draw faces. I don't usually remember artists' names, but if you're talking about the old artist team for X-Factor, they were freaking awesome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok I'm an idiot, I thought you said 'X-*Force*'

Yeah, I dropped X-Factor. It didn't interest me enough even during SI


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2008)

X-Force might have the best art in comics right now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ok I'm an idiot, I thought you said 'X-*Force*'
> 
> Yeah, I dropped X-Factor. It didn't interest me enough even during SI


I dropped X-factor because everyone in the book was ugly during SI. 



Juggalo said:


> X-Force might have the best art in comics right now.


quoted for truth


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2008)

Everyone in X-Factor is still ugly, tho admittedly it got better this issue. It's like they're learning to draw on the fly.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

Darwin's dad looked like a tutrle, and so did everyone else. I couldn't see past the first issue but I'll take your word for it man.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 28, 2008)

Just read Spider-Man SI and Thunderbolts 125;

Spider-Man SI should have been renamed to Titties SI. I only liked a few lines throughout this issue. Such as, Harry saying how there is always a summer event happening in NYC. The first page was kind of funny, but seeing Spider-Man webbing a Skrull to a tree annoyed me. Mostly because Bendis is having all the heroes kill Skrulls with no prejudice throughout SI.

Thunderbolts was cool. This furthers my belief that Osborn will either be head of Shield or be President


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 28, 2008)

Thunderbolts is not cool because I said so

And I'm guessing that Harry = Menace or something equally retarded


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2008)

Secret Invasion #8 has been delayed had it's release date changed till December


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 28, 2008)

So....no Skrulls took Shadowcat's powerset?  I mean....all these bricks....are just begging to be phased through each other.


----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2008)

Kitty might be the most broken character in comics. I think Whedon was paid extra to kill her off in a reasonable and poetic manner.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2008)

what makes you think it wasn't Joss' idea?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't mind waiting for SI eight. Did the trade get pused back as well or is it still scheduled for mid-January?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd imagine it would get pushed back, but that's just the way my mind proccessed it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2008)

Marvel's site still has it up for Jan 7th, but that isn't always very accurate.


----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> what makes you think it wasn't Joss' idea?



My respect for his non-Buffy work is so vast, I imagine everyone at Marvel just worked around him and paid him for things working so smoothly.

That is to say, what makes you think I don't think it was Joss' idea?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 28, 2008)

Meh, no big deal over #8 being pushed back.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 29, 2008)

YEh, but haven't Skrulls been planning this for years?  SHe only JUST left.


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2008)

Dr. Strange makes everyone forget dead characters. If you can't explain it logically, magic it away.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeh but Strange has been secluded away failing since before she 'died'.  Oh well...magic.


----------



## shit (Oct 30, 2008)

Since it seems I'm the only one who's read his comics today, I'll spoiler tag this.

*Spoiler*: __ 



X-Men are plotting Skrull genocide. Will there be a single skrull left in the universe when this is over?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2008)

SI: Thor #3 was just damn awesome, realyl was nothing but fights and the climax with Thor and Bill holding up Asgard was epic.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> SI: Thor #3 was just damn awesome, realyl was nothing but fights and the climax with Thor and Bill holding up Asgard was epic.



_Aye that it was_,

i thought they would end up 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Dropping Asgard on some one eventually


----------



## shit (Oct 30, 2008)

I appreciated Thor a lot. It was a great ending even tho the villain was nerfed a bit at the end. It seemed so monstrous last issue, but it just got thumped when Thor took the gloves off, tho Thor's running crew had some very good moments. I also have new respect for BWB.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2008)

the cover to Avengers: The Initiative lied to me, what jerks I'll never trust a cover again


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 30, 2008)

That was a pretty bad issue overall, for the Initiative tbh


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 30, 2008)

Isn't vision like....shadowcat ++?  So if you're gonna complain about a mutant ninja with a dragon, then....geeze that just looks so ludicrous right after I type it.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, Intiative was especially bad this week. Horrible art and I didn't like the story much. Even Ant-Man came off as shitty.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 30, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> I appreciated Thor a lot. It was a great ending even tho the villain was nerfed a bit at the end. It seemed so monstrous last issue, but it just got thumped when Thor took the gloves off, tho Thor's running crew had some very good moments. I also have new respect for BWB.



Other than loosing the hammer IE the source of most of the power


----------



## shit (Oct 30, 2008)

It's a small criticism, but I felt it worth noting. I'm not saying it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 30, 2008)

I think it is kind of retarded these guys can see Skrulls, and they didn't immediately join up with the Mighty Avengers, X-Men, New Avengers, or any of the big names.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 30, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I think it is kind of retarded these guys can see Skrulls, and they didn't immediately join up with the Mighty Avengers, X-Men, New Avengers, or any of the big names.



It would appear that you are under the delusion that Bendis would actually let any other writer contribute with the main book


----------



## Taleran (Nov 1, 2008)

SI:Thor #3 is the best book of the whole goddamn event


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes, I totally respect the book for the fact that they made a single super-skrull so intimidating


----------



## Taleran (Nov 1, 2008)

and the fact that 


*Spoiler*: __ 



they killed it by dropping Asgard on it


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

I know honestly, the way it was written i seemed like that thing could have soloed the other heroes.  WHICH IS EXACTLY HOW THE SKRULLS SHOULD HAVE APPEARED NOT AS STUPID FODDER FOR BENDIS' TO JERK OFF TO[/olppmode]


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 1, 2008)

And they needed team-work to fight it off. It would have been simple to write Thor soloing the skrull but even the other named Norse guys contributed


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

and that is why I respect Fraction more than Bendis at this point


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 1, 2008)

It seems that Bendis never read a story of Super-Skrull fighting the Fantastic Four.

I think he has it in his mind, that because a Super-Skrull is using multiple powers, the seperate powers aren't as powerful as the main heroes powers. This is untrue. THE Super-Skrull proves this time and again that he has all the Fantastic Four's powers at full power all the time if he so pleases. Only when they work together do the F4 beat him.

It also seems that Bendis thinks Super-Skrulls are like...Shock Troops or something.

If I had to compare the Super-Skrull the way he is considered in Skrull culture, it would be that to Superman. These aren't your run of the mill guys, they are the greatest.

If Bendis wanted fodder he should have called them War-Skrulls but no, he said they were full blown Super-Skrulls and portrayed them in that light..only in that they are getting killed off left and right.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah, War Skrulls would have been better or Fod Skrulls.


----------



## shit (Nov 1, 2008)

Just read Annihilation, and Super-Skrull comes off as nearly unbeatable. I blame the F4 tho. Giving SS a track record of 0-whatever against them nerfs their whole species in credibility.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 1, 2008)

And the fact that there are nearly super-skrulls as there are books that involve Wolverine


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

the original Kirby/Lee Fantastic Four were fucking unbeatable they had one of the strongest plot armors in history up there with Jesus Yamato.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 1, 2008)

What? Fantasti-dickery?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

dickery implies them appearing to be dicks due to generation gap making the past seem foolish.  what I'm talking about is them flat out DEM EVERY SINGLE situation


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

Now you see why I don't like the FF... and freaking hate Reed Richards.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 1, 2008)

Well this was because while F4 seemed to promote teamwork above all...most problems were solved by Reed...who didn't even use his powers, but invented some device that magically go them out of the situation at the last moment.

Ultimate Fantastic Four is designed this way. Which makes me wonder what part of it is Ultimate (Ultimate Doom counts I guess). Makes me think Sue...no matter what universe...is attracted to emotionally stunted douches.

Watch Venture Brother's Dr. Impossible and his family...that is the essence of the F4 in it's purest form I swear to god. And shows that Sue will eventually leave Reed for an equally emotionally stunted midget.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 1, 2008)

Reed is the only smart character I find boring to read


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

God my #1 wish in life is to see Reed end up like Dr. Impossible


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought that was what Civil War would lead to, but NO! They get back together. I mean he was halfway there already!

The fought on opposite sides of a war. That would be like if Mary Lincoln joined the Confederacy and after the war her and Abe got back together...

>.>

<.<

I KNOW WHO KILLED ABRAHAM LINCOLN!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 2, 2008)

my wish is to see reed end up like Gwen Stacy... permanently dead.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 2, 2008)

Sue will Die before marvel kills Reed


...oh wait!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2008)

Now you douche bags understand why Doom is written bad most of the time? Because he's written in a way that Reed beats


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 2, 2008)

Gwen Stacy was resurrected with Carnage powers.

And while you may say that is Ultimate Gwen...I say that Ultimate may not be Gwen


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> my wish is to see reed end up like Gwen Stacy... permanently dead.



no having him end up like Dr. Impossible would be better.  Having his family leave him and nows he's a broken drunken bum who can't kill himself.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2008)

There have also been like fifty Gwen clones

Marvel has pretty much violated every character that was dead, Harry was the last to be unviolated


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 2, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> There have also been like fifty Gwen *clones*
> 
> Marvel has pretty much violated every character that was dead, Harry was the last to be unviolated


Yet the original is still worm food.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 2, 2008)

How long do you think "The Death of the Invisible Woman" will stick?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2008)

The Death of Invisible Woman is the future Invisible Woman, methinks


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 2, 2008)

well even if it dosent stick ... theres still the hole "Were did the skulls put the real invisible woman" situation


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah since Millar's entire Fantastic Four run is *PRE SECRET INVASION*


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 2, 2008)

I've always wondered why Reed hasn't cured cancer, AIDS, or the common cold yet...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 2, 2008)

... because he's a dick! I know I said this before. 




LIL_M0 said:


> rocklee0036 said:
> 
> 
> > Beast cured the legacy Virus. He could cure teh AIDS.
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2008)

he's waiting for Doom to do it so that he can beat him to it.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 2, 2008)

You DO NOT WANT REED RICHARDS MAKING ANY MAJOR DECISIONS OVER THE LIVES OF PEOPLE


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I know that's Reed but being in Doom's armor gives him a false sense of epic win...   I don't like it.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 2, 2008)

just before that speech

*Spoiler*: __ 



he has Victor put to death, who thanks to Sue and Johnny lectures Reed on Human Spirit and Free Will, as a ghost(kinda)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 2, 2008)

See, I told you... D-I-C-K!


----------



## Taleran (Nov 2, 2008)

Well aware

he was even a Dick in Books of Doom


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 2, 2008)

So should we create a Richardsdickery.com and showcase his feats?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2008)

And you bitches were arguing with me about Doom being a villain in the other thread


----------



## Taleran (Nov 2, 2008)

What?


neway there was a time that I did like Reed and it was right after Heroes Reborn

hell thats probably the last time FF was good as whole


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2008)

Not you Taleran, you're one of the few people that know Doom is more than just a 'I HAET REED'


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Nov 2, 2008)

Haven't read a SSI comic since issue 3 of the main series.  Is the main series still worth checking out, because that ish was a real letdown.

Also, any of the recent tie-ins any good?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 2, 2008)

Thor Deadpool and Black Panther maybe.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2008)

If you ask me then you'll get 'no unless you have a few minutes to kill'

But I'm like that with just about everything with Marvel nowadays


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2008)

is Dead Bones Musician = suzu?  Dead Bones Musician was automatically blocked


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm not Suzu.  I've never even heard of that name before.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 3, 2008)

I believe suzu had more than fifteen hundred posts


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

well he's on auto block, so if he's not suzu or banhammer, hmm who else do I have blocked?


----------



## shit (Nov 3, 2008)

We'll all be blocked by Kilo eventually, and then he'll just be ranting to himself while we quibble in the shadows.


----------



## mow (Nov 3, 2008)

you wont be blocked so long you as you praise Supes and Invincible


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

don't forget Batman and Thor


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 3, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> So should we create a Richardsdickery.com and showcase his feats?


fantasticdickery.com?
dicksdickery.com?
dickdickery.com?
dicksquaredrey.com?


----------



## Deviate (Nov 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> my wish is to see reed end up like Gwen Stacy... *retconed into having Norman Osborn's second set of bastard twins.*



Lol. Wait...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2008)

faget poozer will never block me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Lol. Wait...


That works as well. Imagine the pain Reed would go through squeezing two children out of his pee hole... without stretchy powers.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2008)

What hell goes through your mind, M0?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Nov 3, 2008)

M0, you scarier than the thought of going into poverty.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2008)

What's with the questioning? You know I hate Reed... really hate Reed.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

all versions of reed are horrible, every single last one, no one version is better than any of the others.

which is one of the millions of reasons to why Planetary and Venture Brothers are so awesome, their versions of Reed get what's coming to them.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2008)

The Venture Bros have a version of Reed? Who? Where? Methinks tis bullshit.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

Dr. Impossible, he's appeared in like 3 episodes


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wait a minute... Dr Impossible, Mr Fantastic? LMAOOOO! Mestillthinks tis bullshit. that a "form" of Reed Richards got a spot on sucn an awesome show.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah but notice that his life went completely down the toilet, his "Sue" leaves him and he's a worthless alcoholic who is incapable of killing himself no matter how much he wants to.


also in Planetary, a version of Reed is the main villain and in the last issue he gets the utter shit beat out of him and he's banished to another dimension.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> The Venture Bros have a version of Reed? Who? Where? Methinks tis bullshit.



Find _Ice Station- Impossible!_ somewhere and for gods sake, watch it!

edit: _Twenty Years to Midnight_ and _Now Museum, Now you don't_ as well.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2008)

This sounds like win.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yeah but notice that his life went completely down the toilet, his "Sue" leaves him and he's a worthless alcoholic who is incapable of killing himself no matter how much he wants to.
> 
> 
> also in Planetary, a version of Reed is the main villain and in the last issue he gets the utter shit beat out of him and he's banished to another dimension.



Way to spoil it, friend. I was planning on picking it up dipshit


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Nov 3, 2008)

So, about that Secret Invasion...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Way to spoil it, friend. I was planning on picking it up dipshit


^^^^


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

I apologize for nothing


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yeah but notice that his life went completely down the toilet, his "Sue" leaves him and he's a worthless alcoholic who is incapable of killing himself no matter how much he wants to.
> 
> 
> also in Planetary, a version of Reed is the main villain and in the last issue he gets the utter shit beat out of him and he's banished to another dimension.



Jesus, wtb spoiler tags.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2008)

Dead Bones Musician said:


> So, about that Secret Invasion...


It seems to be secret, yet invasive at the same time. ?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I apologize for nothing



You'll be crying my name once I'm finished with you

*takes off belt*



LIL_M0 said:


> It seems to be secret, yet invasive at the same time. ?



And shit


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

I have 2 things to say in responce:

1). Dr. V has a twin inside him who ends up dating that version of "sue"

2). David Bowie lost his pet panda to "Walt Disney" in a poker game so he sent Russian assasins to kill him and take his panda back, he then took part in a magic fight at a wedding.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 3, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone that cursed out Kilowog because it prevented me from reading spoilers


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

Don't know why people are complaining, I haven't actually said anything that merits a spoiler tag like:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Venture Brothers are actually just the most recent in a long line of clones, the originals died many years ago





now THAT is a massive spoiler, stop bitching you stupid pack of pussies


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2008)

Go fuck your mother you tranny


----------



## shit (Nov 3, 2008)

m0, Colbert voices Dr. Impossible.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sue: WHAT COULD BE MORE IMPORTANT THAN YOUR SON?!!!!
Reed: Sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssscience?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Go fuck your mother you tranny



no u


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 6, 2008)

So Skrull Jessica Drew is not dead, and Luke baby is not a skrull


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

How'd you know that? Which book?


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 6, 2008)

Bendis interview


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Bendis interview



What Where?!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> *So Skrull Jessica Drew is not dead*, and Luke baby is not a skrull



Naive you are, my child


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 6, 2008)

???????? She ain't dead.....yet.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2008)

Why are you surprised that she isn't dead?


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not. It was too easy. She's a bitch. It'll take more than that to keep her down. And I suspect Bendis wouldn't get rid of his beloved Skrull Drew so easily.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> I'm not. It was too easy. She's a bitch. It'll take more than that to keep her down. And I suspect Bendis wouldn't get rid of his beloved Skrull Drew so easily.



Skrull Queen > Jessica Drew


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> I'm not. It was too easy. She's a bitch. It'll take more than that to keep her down. And I suspect Bendis wouldn't get rid of his beloved Skrull Drew so easily.



I see. Well then, carry on


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I just took notice that The Sentry (not the void) never came back, not even for the battle royale. :rofl


----------



## Castiel (Nov 11, 2008)

maybe he killed himself


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 11, 2008)

wishful thinking.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 11, 2008)

DONT TAEK AWYA MA HOPE MAN


----------



## shit (Nov 11, 2008)

Got caught up on the initiative.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



616 Valkyrie didn't deserve that.


 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyway, who do you guys think is Trauma's father? Was he recognizable to anyone?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 11, 2008)

Trauma's father is already revealed, isn't it? In the Annual, I think.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 11, 2008)

> Was he recognizable to anyone?



That's Nightmare.


----------



## shit (Nov 11, 2008)

Deviate said:


> That's Nightmare.



Ohhhhhh yeah. If I had paid more attention to Herc and the god squad, I might've seen this coming. Nightmare's really new to me; haven't seen him but once or twice before. Wiki says he has quite a history. Wonder if this'll lead back to Doc Strange.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 11, 2008)

Who's Nightmare?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 12, 2008)

) ?


----------



## shit (Nov 12, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Who's Nightmare?



Part of Doc Strange's rogues gallery (Jackpot-ism).


----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2008)

FINAL ISSUE




*Spoiler*: _Iron Man: Director of S.H.I.E.L.D. #35 preview_


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2008)

Stupid skrulls. Let's hold the guy we captured in the same room with his big, destructive suit of armor that he can't live without. That way we'll save the enemy AND help him take over our ship. Bonus.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

That's the only thing I hate about Secret Invasion: the Skrulls pose no real threat. The only people who they actually killed are Dum Dum Dugan (who no one cares about) and Hank Pym (who is semi-confirmed but we all hate him). The Initiative kids that died could have never really existed and been Skrulls from the beginning.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2008)

I bet you Hank Pym isn't dead


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd be pissed. I think Jessica Drew is still alive too. They have a book, Spider Woman: Agent of S.W.O.R.D. coming out pretty soon.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2008)

They kept Reed alive, why on earth would they kill people they hate less?

And people dying? When did Marvel stop being Marvel?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah. I wish comic people would actually stay dead like Bucky, Jason Todd and Uncle Ben.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Nov 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> The only people who they actually killed are Dum Dum Dugan (who no one cares about) and Hank Pym (who is semi-confirmed but we all hate him).



I liked both of them.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

Really?! You like Dugan, like for real? I like Ultimate Hank Pym for teh lulz but 616 Pym isn't funny to me and Dugan, in my opinion, isn't interesting enough to follow.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2008)

None of them are. Only people that have disappeared for a few months died are nobodies


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

I know. That's kinda lame in the grand scheme of things but it works for the story.


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm a Dugan fan. I thought he was great in IMoS after Civil War.

Hank Pym... I dunno. I started following Marvel all around during Civil War. The Pym I know was a skrull throughout almost all of that. I don't even know this guy.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2008)

All you need to know about Pym is that he likes to make himself small and hits women


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2008)

^Which is what makes him my hero. Hopefully they leave a female skrull guarding his cell so he can hit her and escape.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> ^Which is what makes him my hero. Hopefully they leave a female skrull guarding his cell so he can hit her and escape.


:rofl **


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 15, 2008)

Part of the "no one dies" makes sense.  The Skrull aren't looking to eradicate humans, just take over earth and subjugate them.

It's a lot harder to say "welcome us as your new rulers, don't revolt and accept our leadership" if you follow that statement with "oh and here's the bodies of your most beloved heroes, might want to bury what's left of them after our experimentation."

But yeah, I think the whole "super-duper-skrulls crush the remaining half of the heroes" plan is idiotic.  A smart Skrull invasion would have taken over 3/4ths of the world before tipping their hat at all.  Total stealth and propaganda.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 15, 2008)

Because every super-hero they've taken prisoner of so far has worked out perfectly fine, mirite?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2008)

Dugan was pretty awesome in some Nick Fury related stories.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2008)

Honestly though if these guys (skrulls) were smart (read: not retarded) they would have replaced all of the world leaders and then slowly but surelyhave taken over multiple facets.  Also have a bunch of skrull "refugees" from the Annihilation War come in droves and serve as low level slave labor.  Slowly but surely the slave skrulls would gain the trust of all mankind and at the same time all the leaders of the world and many, many superheroes would be replaced.

*THEN* and only then does what remains of the fleet invade.  They'd stand no chance, the attack from above and from the lower levels would overwhelm the heroes.  Also by this time many humans would be swayed plus the leaders of all the world's nations and militaries would simply have to stay hidden and sit on their hands while their allies win.

there I just came up with a fanfic in 47 secs that would have been more interesting than SI


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 15, 2008)

Yet you lack a paycheck...or fame for this idea.  Justice is blind.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't see intelligent Skrull "invading" at all.  Take positions of social power (political as well as action groups).

Start up a "Skrull Sympathy" propaganda campaign, then simply get the people to accept the Skrull in Earth.  A few generations later it'd be trivial to have Skrull in every important position on the planet at which point it isn't really the Human's planet anymore.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeh, but that'd take generations.  Atleast three and if they push it too hard, the heroes will still have support when they push back


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2008)

another 30 second fanfic:

after the Elektra skrull is found, the Avengers suspect that the president is a skrull and when he is confronted by tony he fights back and Tony becomes a fugitive.  the Initaitive is turned against him and his only hope is to turn to the unregistered superheroes who severely mistrust him after Civil War.

So it's Tony Starkk, against the world and on his own in a mad dash to reveal the president before he can something evil and stuff[/30secondsup]


----------



## Deviate (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats a pretty good storyline right there. To continue with your plot, I'd have Tony building a small army of heroes. Tony and his group once again breaking into Pres-Skrull's lair, only for Tony to realize that every hero he brought with him was a Skrull. 

Tony gets captured and a Skrull takes his place. Dark Reign begins and it will take a group of C listers to defeat the Skrulls, who instead of invading, have 70% of the world's A listers captured.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 16, 2008)

Guys, you do realize that your ideas of a better SI will just make me more bitter and angry, which in turns means I just start whining and getting my knickers in a twist more often?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2008)

but that's entertaining ^


----------



## blackshikamaru (Nov 16, 2008)

You guys are all wrong. SI is perfection.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 16, 2008)

blackshikamaru said:


> You guys are all wrong. SI is perfection.



*YOU ARE PART OF THE REBEL ALLIANCE AND A TRAITOR!

TAKE HIM AWAY!!!!*


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2008)

blackshikamaru said:


> You guys are all wrong. SI is perfection.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2008)

in blackshikamaru's future


----------



## shit (Nov 17, 2008)

So.... can we all say that SI is the worst massive Marvel crossover event ever? Or can one of you pull something out of memory that is possibly lamer with more plotholes (prolly X-related)?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 17, 2008)

World War Hulk was more lame. It took place in New York. How does that make it World War? And we all knew it would come down to the sentry. And like I have been saying for ages now, USE THE MOTHERFUCKING INFINITY GEMS!!!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 17, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> So.... can we all say that SI is the worst massive Marvel crossover event ever? Or can one of you pull something out of memory that is possibly lamer with more plotholes (prolly X-related)?



Oh no WWH and others are far worse.

SI is a decent alien attack war story, just a rather big let down.


----------



## shit (Nov 17, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Oh no WWH and others are far worse.
> 
> SI is a decent alien attack war story, just a rather big let down.



I think the WWH main book was better than the SI main book. The two Avengers books are the only things that make SI any good, now that I think about it; they bring a mild sense of epic that WWH didn't have. Worst thing about Hulk was that you knew it would leave everything exactly the same after three or four months; that said, I still enjoyed WWH more than SI.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 17, 2008)

so can someone do me a solid and sum up this latest "gem" in the marvel continuity from top to bottom so i can decide whether to facepalm now or after i read it...?


----------



## shit (Nov 17, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> so can someone do me a solid and sum up this latest "gem" in the marvel continuity from top to bottom so i can decide whether to facepalm now or after i read it...?



here's a stab


*Spoiler*: __ 



1- Skrulls started infiltrating way back before House of M
2- Skrulls lie low, taking Dugan, Jarvis, Pym, and of course Spider-woman
3- Skrulls make their shape-shifts to heros permanent, and transplant memories and personalities of the heros into themselves, side-effects including going crazy and rogue
4- Skrulls introduce Cap't Marvel skrull
5- Nick Fury smells a rat and makes a team of new avenger-type kids that he knows wouldn't be recognizable enough to replace, and he starts an underground movement getting heros and shield ready for the skrulls big move
6- Skrulls sit on their thumbs and ignore Civil War and WWH
7- Skrull-Pym gives Wasp a drug that'll come in use later, possible making her an atom bomb or something, I dunno
8- Skrulls make their big move and invade, they capture Reed Richards but then almost immediately let him escape
9- Skrulls get their asses kicked in Wakanda, England, Valhalla/Wisconsin, space (Capt Marvel-skrull goes rogue and starts killing skrulls, lol) and presumably the moon and San Francisco
10- Skrulls make their last stand against the Avengers in the Savage Land, but then everyone flies to New York to have the last stand there instead
11- The Watcher appears, with a "here we go again, this better be quick cuz I left the oven on" expression on his face
12- Skrull-queen (Spider-Woman) sets off the bomb or whatever skrull-Pym implanted in Wasp
13- ?
14- Profit


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 17, 2008)

so wait...why are the skrull invading earth?

i know their planet got eaten by galactus back in the 80's or some shit but aren't there like a billion other habitable planets with far fewer super powered people in the Marvel Universe?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 17, 2008)

They believe earth is the one pointed out by some religious nut prophecy.


----------



## shit (Nov 17, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> They believe earth is the one pointed out by some religious nut prophecy.



Yeah, that's the sketchiest part of the whole thing, their whole motive. Every skrull keep saying "He loves you," meaning their Skrull-god. Funny thing, Hercules kills their Skrull-god way early in the event.

Don't hurt yourself facepalming that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 17, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Yeah, that's the sketchiest part of the whole thing, their whole motive. Every skrull keep saying "He loves you," meaning their Skrull-god. Funny thing, Hercules kills their Skrull-god way early in the event.
> 
> Don't hurt yourself facepalming that.



yeah like the skrulls know that


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> yeah like the skrulls know that


A few of them do. When Herc killed (what's his face) the Skrull bible burst into flames and one of them said "All is lost" or something like that. They just never bothered telling that to the ground troops.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 17, 2008)

WWH is better than SI. Less build-up. Hulk was actually a tough mutha. Didn't have every non-Ultimate book tie-in (only around 10 or so books tied in). We didn't have the same piece of dialogue thrown around ever couple pages.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

also Sentry was useful


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 17, 2008)

HE LOVES YOU


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Not even Kohonna or the Soul Society are safe those damn Skrulls


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2008)

poor Goggles the frog :luigicry:


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> poor Goggles the frog :luigicry:





lololololololololol
yeah, he got it alright


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 19, 2008)

Comparative Cost Analysis of Secret Invasion and Final Crisis.


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2008)

SI Punisher came out. Skrulls look like chumps. That is all.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 19, 2008)

Skrulls look like chumps in every SI book, except Black Panther. :skrullru


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2008)

You know, if they had at least used the SI invasion as an "I'm sorry we've been sucking, here, we're all skrulls, let's be better now"


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bridge owns a super-skrull.


 Saving the best for last, I see. s that is.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2008)

no, in SI BP they were worthless fodder.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 19, 2008)

based on that logic, so were the Wakandans. I think they were warriors!


----------



## Deviate (Nov 20, 2008)

The theory that the Thunderbolts becoming the Dark Avengers makes more sense when your read this week's Thunderbolts. Which, by the way, was great!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2008)

ok so from Thunderbolts it can assumed that Tony Stark survives the Invasion, but doesn't actively fight in SI #8.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _New Avengers #47 preview_


----------



## mow (Nov 26, 2008)

shit covers are shit. but the look on Cage's face and Jones line 
"youve fought Dr. Doom...=/"
"I AINT SCARED "


gooold


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 26, 2008)

Secret Invasion and all tie-ins cost around $375ish, plus tax.

Not even accounting multiple SI covers, or even the Zombie covers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 26, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Secret Invasion and all tie-ins cost around $375ish, plus tax.
> 
> Not even accounting multiple SI covers, or even the Zombie covers.


and THIS is why I download comics wait for the trades.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 26, 2008)

When the fuck does SI end? The first post in this thread was made over a year ago.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2008)

wednesday.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 26, 2008)

I swear to god, Bendis will pay for every fucking Skrull Variant cover that I had to look at this last year.

This is exactly how House of M was. EXACTLY. Bendis couldn't make an event to save his fucking life. This should have stayed an Avengers mini-event, instead of wrapping every fucking thing into green covered shit.

The next 4 issues of Final Crisis could just be Darkseid taking a shit and it would STILL be better than Secret Invasion.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 26, 2008)

Guess I didn't miss much when I dropped all things SI at issue 2 huh? I figure the event will be more enjoyable in one sitting, instead of 10 months of skrulls.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2008)

Inhumans book was solid right till the end same with Thor



seems crossover or not, good characters always work well


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2008)

indeed, though I personally prefered the Jenkins and Hine runs to the recent mini.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2008)

well duh but its not bad


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 30, 2008)

Inhumans blew chunks. As boring as watching water evaporate

So did X-Men


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 30, 2008)

I knew X-Men would suck, but I haven't read Inhumans yet (just skimmed through the art). I only collected with plans to read it just before of War of Kings.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 30, 2008)

SI isn't finished yet 

But seriously, I'm looking forward to this Wednesday.


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2008)

SI: X-Men might end well. Last I heard they were talking about unleashing a legacy virus hybrid on San Fran. Hopefully it'll get out of hand and wipe out all of California.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 30, 2008)

Heck, Final Crisis TIE-INS > Secret Invasion.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 30, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Heck, Final Crisis TIE-INS > Secret Invasion.



What he simply said.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 30, 2008)

lies.  

Bendis' pacing was just off. SI would read a lot better as a trade.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 30, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I swear to god, Bendis will pay for every fucking Skrull Variant cover that I had to look at this last year.
> 
> This is exactly how House of M was. EXACTLY. Bendis couldn't make an event to save his fucking life. This should have stayed an Avengers mini-event, instead of wrapping every fucking thing into green covered shit.
> 
> The next 4 issues of Final Crisis could just be Darkseid taking a shit and it would STILL be better than Secret Invasion.



For the 345226246x Quesada was the one that pushed for SI to be an event,  Bendis wanted it to be only in the Avengers book


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 30, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> lies.
> 
> Bendis' pacing was just off. SI would read a lot better as a trade.



SI would read a lot better if it didn't exist


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 30, 2008)

omg lasers pew pew!


----------



## Hellion (Nov 30, 2008)

Kaze


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2008)

Bendis should go back to just focusing only on USM and Powers

[/copypaste]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 30, 2008)

Is he still doing regular Marvel after SI, besides Dark Avengers and the SI: Dark Reign one shot?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2008)

he's still on New Avengers as well.

also he's doing quite a few one-shots.  like New Nation, and SI: DR and the Dark Illuminati one as well


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, ok. For some reason I was thinking Christos Gage was taking over NA.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2008)

he's taking over Initiative.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 3, 2008)

all in all the issue was pretty horrible didn't follow through at all except for above image and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Janet actually dieing


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 3, 2008)

Doom in that picture looks like he's turtling but doesn't want anyone to know.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

*pauses from SI 8

OH FUCKING BUUUUULLLLL SHIT!!! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 How come now one fucking died?! Not even Dugan? He got fucking SNIKT'd man! and Elektra! She's back now, so DD can start cheating on his wife... 



* continues to read the rest of the issue


*Spoiler*: __ 



HANK FUCKING PYM! 




*vows never to read another Marvel book not titled, Cable X-Force or Captain America.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 3, 2008)

don't forget Thor and Iron Fist


oh and Nova


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

I might check out Thor pretty soon. As for the other two. I complete lost interest in the titles and main characters a while ago.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Baby Cage is gone 

and Tony Stark has no friends. 




*continues SI 8


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ultimate Spider-man what? 

Also, do you guys both live in Canada or...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

I was just talking about REGULAR Marvel. I'm still reading every book in the Ultimate line. I forgot to add Invincible Iron Man too.

I'm gonna go with "or..."


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 3, 2008)

Taleran said:


> all in all the issue was pretty horrible didn't follow through at all except for above image and
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



It leads to par at best art?

And oh shit.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I was just talking about REGULAR Marvel. I'm still reading every book in the Ultimate line.
> 
> I'm gonna go with "or..."



Well damn, I don't see it anywhere.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Are you sure?


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 3, 2008)

Last Page was the most interesting, rest was a cop out as per normal.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Emma Frost and Namor working with Doom and Loki? Whats the hells happening


----------



## Taleran (Dec 3, 2008)

I just realized everyone on the last page was more of a villain before Spidey was originally married


lol


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 3, 2008)

Found it, but I'm downloading some big Secret Invasion pack now so that I can read it in 'trade form'.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Norman Osborn made me wanna read the Dark Reign era Thunderbolts... but I don't like the rest of his team. I would like Venom but it lacks Eddie Brock.


----------



## mow (Dec 3, 2008)

what the fuck was this shit.

what the fucking fuck. 

aside from Osborn gaining all control (which is kick ass) this is utter tripe


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Man, this had potential to be good too. Oh well *deletes file*


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *pauses from SI 8
> 
> OH FUCKING BUUUUULLLLL SHIT!!!
> 
> ...


DD already cheated on his wife already   it was spur of the moment but it still happened.

this should piss the fuck out of Frank Miller since FM refuses to work with Marvel again until they permanently kill her off (they brought her back without consulting him)

oh and you better fucking still eventually read Daredevil, it's Brubaker win


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Norman Osborn made me wanna read the Dark Reign era Thunderbolts... but I don't like the rest of his team. I would like Venom but it lacks Eddie Brock.



you obviously haven't read the most recent issue, half the team has been booted and in the next few issues, Diggle is making a completely new roster


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

^The last TB thing I read was NWD

I would've read Daredevil had it not been for Elektra returning.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 3, 2008)

So if you go around the table

Spiderman Villain
Thor Villain
FF Villain
Xmen Villain
Namor DERP (Cap I guess)
and Hood which I know nothing about (Avengers)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Namor is fighting Captain America on the cover of issue 46(?) 

The Hood is gonna lead the Dark Avengers. I know it.


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2008)

Namor goes wherever he feels imp't. As long as there is ego-nurishment, he will be there.

This is funny b/c Loeb just had Namor and Stark teaming up to help with Hulk.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yu is a funny guy. It's Howard again.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 3, 2008)

That last issue was underwhelming. I wasn't too fond of the idea that everyone that was replaced by skrulls turned out to be just fine. What does interest me going into the future is Tony Stark's role, and the relationship between himself, Thor, and Cap. The bit with Luke's baby was fucked up. Luke smash, hopefully. Overall, secret Invasion was far from perfect, but it was all worth it for that last page. Dark Reign should be very very very very very interesting in the coming months.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 3, 2008)

This was horrible, Boooooooooooooooo. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Baby Cage and The IllumiNAUGHTY are the only good thing that came out of the series... And the return of hot Jessica


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 3, 2008)

My main gripe of #8:

1. Why the fuck does he live and she doesn't?

2. How can the public trust him as President? Just fucking how?!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

1. I know. That sucks, but Marvel needs someone to hate besides Tony Stark

2. Who's the president? I didn't see him on panel. ?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> ^The last TB thing I read was NWD
> 
> I would've read Daredevil had it not been for Elektra returning.


the fuck makes you think Brubaker will make Elektra a major character again?  I mean Bendis only used her TWICE in his entire run (both very minor) and Bendis actually likes the character (I think Bru is indifferent)


Taleran said:


> So if you go around the table
> 
> Spiderman Villain
> Thor Villain
> ...


Hood's powers come from Dr. Strange's greatest enemy


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2008)

wait wait wait

hold up

why the fuck is Black Bolt on the ship of nonskrulls?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Because Daredevil, similar to Batman, NEEDS a crazy chick in his life and since Typhiod Mary is gone with the Hood...


lulz. That's not Black Bolt


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> wait wait wait
> 
> hold up
> 
> why the fuck is Black Bolt on the ship of nonskrulls?



Bendis doesn't read titles in his own event?


----------



## Thorn (Dec 3, 2008)

Emma Frost being evil again?  That'll be nice. I was growing tired of her.  Maybe she'll show some more tits now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Norman gave the choice between tits and GTFO... I wonder which che chose? ?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Because Daredevil, similar to Batman, NEEDS a crazy chick in his life and since Typhiod Mary is gone with the Hood...


Lady Bullseye fits the bill.

now stfu


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ok. I'm just messing with you anyways.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 3, 2008)

that wasn't blackbolt, that was a hydra agent.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2008)

I knew that, why else would I have put in "  " instead of "  "


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

You should've put "" that one always makes me laugh.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't know if this was worse than WWH. I do know it sucked more than Civil War. And Janet is the only one who dies? Are you freakin kidding me?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Dugan get's SNIKT'd in the gut, optic blasted and lives but Jantet dies from "super-aids".


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2008)

I had no desire to see Dugan die, but Janet dying is kewl with me. One less useless Avenger. Several more to go.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 3, 2008)

One teaspoon of Super AIDS in the butt and you're dead.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> I had no desire to see Dugan die, but Janet dying is kewl with me. One less useless Avenger. Several more to go.


I never liked Wasp either. I'm just saying, it's fucking stupid for someone who is invading to take hostages. If I studied you for years and fooled other people into believing I was you, you'd be dead because you were no longer needed not stashed in a fucking spaceship conveniently located within Earth's orbit. 


rocklee0036 said:


> One teaspoon of Super AIDS in the butt and you're dead.



100% canon.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2008)

indeed, I get that Wasp was a founding Avenger and all but seriously, NO ONE CARES.

It's not like it was with the Martian Manhunter, who was always in the background, had many awesome solo stories and truly touched the lives of all those around him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

I didn't care about MM either. 

But his Requiem story was pretty good. I wonder if Janet's will be. Some one *cough* Kilowog* cough* should read it and let me know if it's worth reading.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 3, 2008)

Martian Manhunter went out like a bitch in FC. Requiem redeemed him a bit. Janet went out Thornado style. The only real way to die.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Martian Manhunter went out like a bitch in FC. Requiem redeemed him a bit. Janet went out Thornado style. The only real way to die.


If I could only rep you again the lulz I had would seem complete.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I didn't care about MM either.


yeah I will honestly say the only time I ever really gave a damn about him was the JLU cartoon, but he DID have more room to grow as a character in all his minis and ongoings and such, whereas Wasp is pretty much just "lol I got beat by my husband and some other stuff"


> But his Requiem story was pretty good. I wonder if Janet's will be. Some one *cough* Kilowog* cough* should read it and let me know if it's worth reading.



you lazy sonuva

... ok will do


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yeah I will honestly say the only time I ever really gave a damn about him was the JLU cartoon, but he DID have more room to grow as a character in all his minis and ongoings and such, whereas *Wasp is pretty much just "lol I got beat by my husband and some other stuff"*



EPIC LULZ XD


Kilowog said:


> you lazy sonuva
> 
> ... ok will do


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 3, 2008)

Actually, Janet went out like Black Goliath. No one cared. And will be replaced in 5 issues.

Half of you completely forgot black goliath died. half of the rest forgot who killed him, and the rest think that's some porn star...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

I remember Black Goliath, who was killed by Clor, buried in a 200 foot grave and replaced by his nephew.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 3, 2008)

LOL, who could forget Black Goliath? He's the guy we all pretended to care a shit about, just so Spidey would switch sides.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 3, 2008)

I am present


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 3, 2008)

He was wrapped in the tarp that covered the field at Yankees Stadium. He would have wanted it that way.


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2008)

He was black. He was big. Now he's dead.

lol Clor. Why hasn't Thor beaten Reed Richards senseless for that outrage yet?


----------



## Hellion (Dec 3, 2008)

Okay no that my dissapointment has gone down, I have a question.  Did tony start drinking again at the end.  He looked a little scruffy. Also I liked the seeds that were set for hulking, and maybe we can finally get the Spider-Woman series started.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Cause Thor secretly never liked Tony.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2008)

I was wondering why the Spider-Woman book was being called "Agent of SWORD" and not SHIELD, the downfall of SHIELD is certaintly an interesting development.

Anyways I personally might check out the first few issues of Spider-Woman since it's Bendis/Maleev and I've loved everything they've done together.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 3, 2008)

This is why we can't have nice things. 

So Joe Q wanted Osborn to be kingpin of the marvel universe? Cool idea. I look forward to Dark Reign now, even if the title sucks. Joe Q only approved SI because it would push Osborn to the top. But SI shouldn't have been the path to get to get from Tony to Osborn.

SI _could have_ been so much fucking win. In the end, only Janet died. And only because Skrull-Jacket absorbed so much of his human's identity's lust for spousal abuse.

When that spaceship landed in central park, much fail came with it. None of those characters should be alive. NONE.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 3, 2008)

If New Avengers #48 keeps true to its cover, then I'll be satisfied. They're only street level heroes, and Bendis' writing should serve them well, as long as he doesn't go over board with it. I just want him to go back to that phase that the New Avengers were in between Civil War and Secret Invasion, after the death of Steve Rogers and before all those tie-ins.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I was wondering why the Spider-Woman book was being called "Agent of SWORD" and not SHIELD, the downfall of SHIELD is certaintly an interesting development.
> 
> Anyways I personally might check out the first few issues of Spider-Woman since it's Bendis/Maleev and I've loved everything they've done together.



It should be a Max title.....


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2008)

> If New Avengers #48 keeps true to its cover, then I'll be satisfied. They're only street level heroes, and Bendis' writing should serve them well, as long as he doesn't go over board with it. I just want him to go back to that phase that the New Avengers were in between Civil War and Secret Invasion, after the death of Steve Rogers and before all those tie-ins.



Fighting Hand ninjas is kinda boring. I don't really like the cluster-fuck banter writing style during those days either. :/ They need decent villains, so I hope they go to war with Hood so the faces they're punching are at least recognizable fodder baddies.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Fighting Hand ninjas is kinda boring. I don't really like the cluster-fuck banter writing style during those days either. :/ They need decent villains, so I hope they go to war with Hood so the faces they're punching are at least recognizable fodder baddies.


This is why I don't really care for NA


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I remember Black Goliath, who was killed by Clor, buried in a 200 foot grave and replaced by his nephew.



I remembered too... but I don't care


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 4, 2008)

I told you bastards that Pym was still alive

How many god-damn times do I have to be right before you all jump onto my cock?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2008)

ive come to the conclusion that while, their invasion plan was solid, in the end the SKrulls were a species of Retards.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 4, 2008)

hullo Zen, finally seeing the light? Never forgive.  Always hate. Show no Mercy. Crush with might. All will burn under the light. My Light


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 4, 2008)

If these skrulls had been as smart as the ultimate skrulls (read: NOT retarded), they would have lured all the heroes to the Savage Land and nuked them, instead of having fight that served no purpose beyond splash pages and lulz from Luke Cage's old costume.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> hullo Zen, finally seeing the light? Never forgive.  Always hate. Show no Mercy. Crush with might. All will burn under the light. My Light



Some thing like that 

I mean


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ok So UR not gonna kill all ur thousands of hostages fine, but at least have that fucking ship waiting a couple of light years away, i mean Come on! & her Royal hotness pissed me of too why the hell didn't she stay down and pretend to be dead


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> ive come to the conclusion that while, *their invasion plan was solid*, in the end the SKrulls were a species of Retards.



no it wasn't


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 4, 2008)

probably to lead her troops


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> no it wasn't



it was till they started being written by retards, [u know revealing them selves  and what not]


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 4, 2008)

pretty much sums up Secret Invasion for me. The good part of all of this? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Jarvis isn't dead.


 I'm glad for that.


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow. _That's_ how it ended?

I _still_ think _Infinite Crisis_ had the best event ending in the last 5 years.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 4, 2008)

warefumetsu said:


> pretty much sums up Secret Invasion for me. The good part of all of this?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



But


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hank Pym is alive, but Janet isn't?




Ah, freaking heck.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 4, 2008)

A solid invasion would involve not revealing themselves until they had all the cards in their deck...you know...like the ending to Ultimates 1?

Also Bendis just does not have any dramatic forethought what so ever. 

The best option for the final scene of SI would be for it to mimic the opening scene of Avengers: Illuminati. The only reason Bendis failed at this was because he spent the entire book going over fucking exposition.

Without a doubt, the outline was simply placed over the art in this book. It's like Bendis didn't trust Yu to be able to draw Osborn as the head of the initiative.

This is crappy comic book writing, in every sense of the term.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

the only people who died were skrulls with a single exception


DERP, worst invasion in History


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm still looking forward to Avengers: The Initiative's SI conclusion.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 4, 2008)

Am I the only one who didn't enjoy Yu's art on SI throughout?

But then again, his kind of art doesn't really click with me. . .

Still. . . my mind was mentally scarred when he drew men with ridiculous, plastic-like asses in FREAKING PLAIN SIGHT, like Mr. Fantastic and Spider-Man to name.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah I have never liked his art the only page I thought was done well was that final one (with the exception of Doom)


that being said Doom looked really grumpy on that page(hes had a busy last couple of weeks)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Am I the only one who didn't enjoy Yu's art on SI throughout?
> 
> But then again, his kind of art doesn't really click with me. . .
> 
> Still. . . my mind was mentally scarred when he drew men with ridiculous, plastic-like asses in FREAKING PLAIN SIGHT, like Mr. Fantastic and Spider-Man to name.



I didn't like Yu's art totally but, as an artist, I enjoyed watching his growth from the uber-crappy New Avengers days.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 4, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Am I the only one who didn't enjoy Yu's art on SI throughout?



No. I hated it. His faces are atrocious imo.

I read all of SI plus the tie ins written by bendis, except like the last few New/Might Avengers. Whatever. This whole even was pretty subpar. The only interesting thing about it was how they planted skrulls in the community, the rest was a worse-than-par event formula. At no point did the invasion seem threatening, and while the Wasp's death was kinda clever on the Skrull's part, I felt nothing when Wasp died. The whole thing was weak as hell. 

Also Norman being ushered in in Stark's place was totally unbelievable. It would have been much more effective if they'd actually been outmatched and felt like they were in trouble, but Osborn comes up with some awesome plan on the spot to turn the tables and leads humanity to victory. _That_ would have been interesting, and would lead to a more believable setup for Dark Reign.

edit: That is to say I read it just now. OLPP wins the debate I think- SI doesn't read well in trade either!


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

talk about brown nosing


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 4, 2008)

That's odd, they seem to be under the impression that Osborn replacing Stark surprised us.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 4, 2008)

screw the art...fucking half those people in the shuttle were killed on panel.

WTF? Skrulls have resurrection powers now? Oh of course they do.

I hate this storyline.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah, I like it how they stomped and one shot all of the skrulls warships (nova did, but what the hell, let's give it to bendis and fuck his sacrifice), and they didn't remember to leave one where the skrulls could go back home into

I mean, now what? Skrulls are warriors and cannot be acountable by following orders, that's genebra law, and they can't send them home either..


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2008)

anyone else think that the surviving skrulls might end up like the Kree did in Ruins? 




Taleran said:


> hes had a busy last couple of weeks)



having the avengers destroy his castle, the sentry rip off his mask, being thrown into a prison run by a CHILD, then being kidnapped by retards from the future.  having to reduce himself to the degrading level of "Johnny Storm helper" .

I'm surprised he didn't go mad and go on a killing spree


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

I just realized that really irked me with this issue

that table they are sitting at was way to fucking small barely enough room for everyone you'd think that Norman would be able to plan better than that


oh and it looks like Namor and Loki are playing footsies under the table


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 4, 2008)

The small space they're in helps give the impression that they're meeting in secret, it was an intentional decision I'm sure.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2008)

for those who give a shit:

the current X-Force arc is post SI


----------



## Hellion (Dec 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> for those who give a shit:
> 
> the current X-Force arc is post SI



You win the random award of the day


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 4, 2008)

So I just read chapter 8 and it was ok.  Tied up all the lines, had the mandatory sacrifices made, status quo sufficiently changed nominally atleast (omg the villians are in teh seats of power...or something), conflict resolved, friends reunited.  Yeh, I 'd say this had everything a final issue needs.

Yet, it evoked little more than a curiousity at how will Marvel mess up this potential they have.


----------



## qks (Dec 4, 2008)

disapointed very dissapointed in #8


the naration was so wrong 

who was even telling the story


id hoped the whole invasion wasnt won by a dues ex machina

then "thor happend" was half expecting the sentry to fly outta the sky n win on his own

everybody blaming tony stark was preditcable aswell

the event has been below average but I hoped they wud kick it up abit for the finish


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 4, 2008)

I was flipping through SI #8 and spotted Daredevil. Thought that was kind of weird. He usually isn't involved in these big events, and I don't remember seeing him in any of the previous issues. I also thought I saw Dr. Strange. At first i thought it was that Druid guy, but it looks at lot more like Strange.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 4, 2008)

Doesn't he always get randomly thrown into splash pages like that even when he has no presence in the book?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2008)

also, lol @ No More Skrulls being canon. (talking about Pete Wisdom)


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 4, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> Doesn't he always get randomly thrown into splash pages like that even when he has no presence in the book?



He usually throws in Howard the Duck for the lulz. But Dr. Strange would seem to be a slip up if it is in fact him. And Daredevil is just out of place. I'd like to see more of him in these events, but a crummy splash isn't doing him any justice.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> I was flipping through SI #8 and spotted Daredevil. Thought that was kind of weird. He usually isn't involved in these big events, and I don't remember seeing him in any of the previous issues. I also thought I saw Dr. Strange. At first i thought it was that Druid guy, but it looks at lot more like Strange.



DD was at the final battle.  When Bullseye shot the Pym Skrull, he was actually aiming at DD.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 4, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> But
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Honestly? Couldn't care less about either of them. Its not like the characters were ever interesting. To me, at least.

I wonder whats going to happen to the Skrull Kill Krew now though. They were kinda cool, if a bit...icky.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm just sayin, that's what happens with a lot of characters like Daredevil in events. They're just thrown in to show that they took part in the fight, cus 'eh it's daredevil, he has to have contributed'.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> anyone else think that the surviving skrulls might end up like the Kree did in Ruins?



Ether that Or Stormin Norman is gonna "put them To work"

Or 

Hulkling is gonna be doing some thing interesting [doubt that though ]


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> DD was at the final battle.  When Bullseye shot the Pym Skrull, he was actually aiming at DD.



So that makes two _very_ minor appearances. Still seems out of place. I'd like to see him actually do something instead of just standing around. It's honestly a waste not to utilize him more.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 4, 2008)

But... but... With Janet dead, who will Hank hit? It's like having a closet full of wifebeaters with no wife!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh hi Zen. I told you that none of the SI tie-ins would have any effect on the main book

Lick my genitals noaw plz


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Oh hi Zen. I told you that none of the SI tie-ins would have any effect on the main book
> 
> Lick my genitals noaw plz



wont a simple , you were right i was wrong suffice?



god i was right with hem up till that last issue , now all i see is fail,  the only Cool skrull is now Klrt


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 4, 2008)

Read my Corp's oath 

Once you have done that, do you think I will forgive?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Read my Corp's oath
> 
> Once you have done that, do you think I will forgive?



tis not Forgiveness i ask for


 but Humility


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

So my favourite final issue of a Marvel event that takes place on earth in the past little while is still World War Hulk'.................damn


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 4, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> tis not Forgiveness i ask for
> 
> 
> but Humility



Bend over and receive thy humility



Taleran said:


> So my favourite final issue of a Marvel event that takes place on earth in the past little while is still World War Hulk'.................damn



WWH and Civil War at least had fnal issues where there was lots of fighting. All SI #8 had was a small recap before the status quo was somewhat restored


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2008)

> Bend over and receive thy humility



thats not humility...thogh  u cant exactly call it pride ether now can you



> WWH and Civil War at least had fnal issues where there was lots of fighting. All SI #8 had was a small recap before the status quo was somewhat restored



the house of M finish was good as well


----------



## shit (Dec 4, 2008)

I really like the ending to WWH. Hulk in that issue looks at Reed and says "Without you, none of this would have happened. I'll hate you forever." Then he tells Tony "Do it, before I break the world," and Tony stops him.

I also like how Tony took sole responsibility for WWH, but Reed never even said a word publicly about it besides "We're innocent! Wah wah wah!!"

In my opinion, ethically:
Prof X>Blackbolt>Tony>Strange>Dark Illuminati>Reed


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

He wasn't talking to Reed it was to Meik


----------



## shit (Dec 4, 2008)

Really? Because right before that Reed said "Bruce, it's all right, we'll help you! This time-"

Then Hulk goes "Stop! Without you!" *looking directly at Reed* "None of this would have happened!" It's pretty plain he says those words right to Reed.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

He's responding to Meik revealing that it was him that sabatoged it all, I just checked it and he could be speaking to everyone


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 4, 2008)

World War Hulk would have been more enjoyable if it wasn't:

1) So predictable (Miek's non-intervention, which made Hulk's cause of war void)

2) Some ridiculous jobbing, like Zom-Strange

3) Loeb's Hulk, making all of Pak's character development since Planet Hulk useless.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah i'd agree with all that if Bob and Bruce beating the shit out of each other wasn't beautiful


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes, I'm starting to take a shine to Pak. I read about his original plan for 'WWH' and really was going to be on a plantary scale


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 5, 2008)

but than Joe Q. was like: 



> "The whole world? That shit ain't realistic...shit doesn't happen in the 'World' dumb fuck...it happens in New York! Everything happens in New York...there is no world outside of New York. If there was a damn thing outside New York, you think I wouldn't let you guys right about it? But there isn't...everyhting outside New York is make believe...shit I'm not even sure it's make believe...it is a wild hair up some mad mans ass...There is only New York, and there will only ever be New York...also no hispanics, no jews, and no blacks...unless they are Luke Cage or female."


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 5, 2008)

Neo, you shall be the first member of my Corps


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2008)

Taleran said:


> yeah i'd agree with all that if Bob and Bruce beating the shit out of each other wasn't beautiful



this is truth


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 5, 2008)

Dr Strange less ethical than Tony Stark?  Pfft, Tony Stark just has such an ego that he sopped up all the blame.


----------



## shit (Dec 5, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Dr Strange less ethical than Tony Stark?  Pfft, Tony Stark just has such an ego that he sopped up all the blame.



Strange taking a no-show stance in Civil War made me respect him less. :/ It's like Tony said to Bob: "Inaction is a choice." Of course, Bob went on to almost destroy New York by unleashing on Hulk... Maybe you have a point.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 5, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Read my Corp's oath


They hate the pictures 
They hate the words

A bunch of continuity nerds

And trust, they'll say this everyday
"lol Jeph Loeb is gay "


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 5, 2008)

New Avengers #47 was a nice story. A little throwback to the Alias days. Luke cage is actually becoming more and more one of my favorite characters. Weird how Bendis could take a virtual nobody, and in a few years, makes him relevant and interesting.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok, that oath is hot.  I'll join.  What color is my ring?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 5, 2008)

lolz. I just made that oath up cause the first one sucked.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh, I got my Loeb Hate ring. Apparently I'm in charge of Sector 11229.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2008)

New Avengers #47 felt like Alias-lite and it had Daredevil.

thus it is automatically the best 616 thing Bendis has written in years


----------



## Deviate (Dec 5, 2008)

I think its time for Luke to go back to solo adventures (or at most with his baby's mama) Alias style.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yes, I'm starting to take a shine to Pak. I read about his original plan for 'WWH' and really was going to be on a plantary scale



Link to interview?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2008)

rename Iron Fist to

Power Man and Iron Fist


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> I really like the ending to WWH. Hulk in that issue looks at Reed and says "Without you, none of this would have happened. I'll hate you forever." Then he tells Tony "Do it, before I break the world," and Tony stops him.
> 
> I also like how Tony took sole responsibility for WWH, but Reed never even said a word publicly about it besides "We're innocent! Wah wah wah!!"
> 
> ...



You forgot namor


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2008)

shove it


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 5, 2008)

Okay, so it sounds like SI was another colossal failure of an event.

Does this mean everyone is going to stop falling for Marvel's big-management driven events?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 5, 2008)

Still, Dark Reign is promising IN PREMISE.

Whether they do justice to the execution. . . well, it's Bendis idea. And we all know his track record.


----------



## shit (Dec 5, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> You forgot namor



No I didn't; he's part of Dark Illuminati nao.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2008)

so according to Bendis, the reason Tony was spaced out at the end was because he still has that skrull virus and it's slowly eating away at him, and this will be addressed in the next arc of Invincible.


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> so according to Bendis, the reason Tony was spaced out at the end was because he still has that skrull virus and it's slowly eating away at him, and this will be addressed in the next arc of Invincible.



_Next Time, on *All My Avengers*..._

Tony: Maria, it's terrible. Marvel management has decided they hadn't fucked me over bad enough yet!

Maria: Oh no!

Tony: Yes, so they've given me Terminal Plot Syndrome, an incurable and horribly debilitating disease which will slowly eat away at my soul!

Maria: My God, that's horrible!

Tony: Well, it was my choice. The other option was to have an ongoing series written by Jeph Loeb.

Maria:... wow, just a terminal disease? You got off lucky.

Tony: Yeah, I know.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Link to interview?



It was ages ago and I read it on another forum which had the link. Basically it was less a war and more a Hulk running around with his little friends fixing up all the worlds problem. Some notable stuff is that Sentry meets Hulk at the very beginning and Hulk breaks every bone in his body with one punch


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2008)

WarriorS: your lack of faith in Fraction is disturbing


----------



## Taleran (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## mow (Dec 7, 2008)

I WAs waiting for this!!

edit: wait was immensely worth while xD

you know, what's so annoying are 2 things

a) how long this SI has been. when was it introduced, almost 2 years since the elektra skrull reveal? close to 24 months and it just 

b) how the skrulls had no impact at all. whatever happened to how strong they were in Illuminate? took the I all their powers to beat just one and then an entire armada was just demolished like a giant stepping on an ant hill.

lame ass is lame.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## WarriorS (Dec 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> WarriorS: your lack of faith in Fraction is disturbing



Oh, I have complete faith in Fraction. I'm simply pissed that people seem to be saddling him with things. Hopefully it doesn't continue, as I wouldn't want to see him have the same problem McDuffie has had with JLA.

Also, I'm still a bit pissed that Marvel management is content to _once again_ fuck Tony Stark.


----------



## Green Lantern (Dec 8, 2008)

Tony Stark is the Marvel's town bicycle.

True story.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> They hate the pictures
> They hate the words
> 
> A bunch of continuity nerds
> ...



I got rep for this.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 10, 2008)

I would rep you to cause I lol'd but that looks like art from greg land in your siggy


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

Taleran said:


>



this will always be my favorite


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I would rep you to cause I lol'd but that looks like art from greg land in your siggy



That's not Land.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 10, 2008)

If that was Land then her hair would be long, not fro. Her mouth would be open, and that wouldn't be a sweater, it would be a bra/skirt deal, the sweater would be in her hand. Also there would be no gun, and her legs would be wrapped behind her head.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> this will always be my favorite





This is one had me on the floor. 

Edit - Stupid thing won't show. The 10th picture made me lol.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> If that was Land then her hair would be long, not fro. Her mouth would be open, and that wouldn't be a sweater, it would be a bra/skirt deal, the sweater would be in her hand. Also there would be no gun, and her legs would be wrapped behind her head.



Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

> And *that's* why Spider-Man's wearing his black costume.


                               .


----------



## mow (Dec 10, 2008)

Im cap

I fought Hitler


^ will always leave me in a fit of laughter xD


----------



## Gooba (Dec 10, 2008)

That is what we call a trump card.

That was my favorite panel.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

and for more lulz, here's Infinite Crisis


----------



## mow (Dec 10, 2008)

this one was always the one that totally wins the match



so.fucking.true


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm on a rampage! XD


----------



## Gooba (Dec 10, 2008)

Power Girl is Confused!  "Wait, how does my origin work again?"

That right there is the reason I prefer Marvel, despite all the shit people talk about it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

Marvel is still my favorite of all, even if no one that but Wasp died during SI.


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 10, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Power Girl is Confused!  "Wait, how does my origin work again?"
> 
> That right there is the reason I prefer Marvel, despite all the shit people talk about it.



Confusing Origin > Lame Origin.

See: Daken.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2008)

WarriorS said:


> Confusing Origin > Lame Origin.
> 
> See: Daken.



Good Character > Origin.

See: Cable.


----------



## mow (Dec 10, 2008)

Good Characters = Good Origin = Good Characterization

See: Vertigo.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2008)

mow said:


> Good Characters = Good Origin = Good Characterization
> 
> See: Vertigo.



:amazed
Touché.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 10, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Power Girl is Confused!  "Wait, how does my origin work again?"



Power Girl's origin is nothing compared to Donna Troy or, even worst, Hawkman.

Even to this freaking day, I still can't figure out the stupid Hawkman storylines and origins.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

Hawkman's origin at least comes off as halfway feasible, Donna's makes no fucking sense whatsoever.

Power Girl's origin actually makes 100% sense now.

That said, I'm DC till the day I die.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm VERTIGO.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 10, 2008)

Vertigo is pretty sweet.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 10, 2008)

Well I prefer Transformers to Marvel or DC

So suck my tiny wang


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 10, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Well I prefer Transformers to Marvel or DC
> 
> So suck my tiny wang



Megatron Origins was Was awesome


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 10, 2008)

It was alright, the art was pretty appaling though Milne is better than that. Furman is the best at writing TFs though


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 10, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It was alright, the art was pretty appaling though Milne is better than that.* Furman is the best at writing TFs though*



Saying anything to the contrary would be like saying Fire is not hot

i mean come on he made Pretenders Cool


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

and with thatm I proclaim this event OVER




*Spoiler*: _Avengers: The Initiative #19 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

Fucking Toliboa... Always failing up my A:TI experience. Marvel's site says Casseli drew it but I know the truth.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

I want 3-D Man to die in a fire now


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

before I give you the ultimate neg point, I should read A:TI 19.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

3-D Man upgraded to 4D vision [/grantmorrison]

**EDIT*
Wow... That sucked. It's amazing how a bad ending can ruin an entire story. Actually, the story was cool and when Freedom Ring got capped, I lol'd but Toliboa's shitty art combined with whomever it was that drew those last three pages made me not like it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 17, 2008)

3-D man is a douche


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> 3-D man is a douche win



I know.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 17, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I know.



Correction Pym is Win


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

In Mighty Avengers 20 he was.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 17, 2008)

You know it in the course of like 4 pages he became a Incredibly interesting character

and any one who kicks stark while hes down is ok with me


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

Crusader


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Crusader



I know man *pats back* its ok


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Kilowog said:
> 
> 
> > Crusader
> ...





LIL_M0 said:


> ...when Freedom Ring Crusader got capped, I lol'd



.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 17, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> .



....T'chala is getting replaced by a half Mexican and native American who is sooooo not a Black girl!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

she's half mexican and native america


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> ....T'chala is getting replaced by a white girl!



I thought Echo was Latina...


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 17, 2008)

i corrected my self


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

I see.


----------



## shit (Dec 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Crusader



Called it!  I lol'd something awful.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Crusader



That was a bullshit move. Fuck the Initiative.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Called it!  *I lol'd something awful.*



Lil' Mo -->  <--- Juggalo


----------



## shit (Dec 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Lil' Mo -->  <--- Juggalo





"What? Skrull. "


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 18, 2008)

so, I'm kind of insulted because of how the other Freedom Ring got killed.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2008)

how were the skrulls able to replicate Steve if he's dead?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2008)

Really? You don't know? Shit made perfect sense to me.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Magic. Obviously.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 22, 2008)

What a crappy book. Damn thing was all over the place


----------



## shit (Dec 22, 2008)

*puts a fork in Secret Invasion*


----------

